# DER   Cube Sting   Thread



## tutterchen (31. März 2007)

Da es für die andern DTC Bikes Fritzz und Stereo bereits Threads gibt und ich mi ein Sting bestellt habe, dachte ich mir "könnte man auch einen Sting Thread eröffnen".

Leider werden die bisherigen Threads von den Lieferschwierigkeiten Cube's dominiert und relativ wenig über Stärken und Schwächen der Bikes sowie die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Federsysteme berichtet.

Außerdem kommt es mir so vor, als ob das Sting aufgrund seines "geringen" Federwegs und des in den aktuell in den Magazinen vorhandenen "Mehr Federweg ist besser - Hypes" ein rechtes Nieschendasein führt.

Darum hier jetzt ein Apell an alle Race und Marathonbegeisterten Freunde - schreibt auch Ihr ! Oder ist dieses Segment den AMS Rädern vorenthalten ?


----------



## moonlight (13. April 2007)

hi !

hast du dein sting jetzt schon - dann kannst du ja was dazu schreiben. 

sonst glaube ich auch, dass das sting nixht so der renner wird - nicht wegen der federwege sondern wegen design und positionierung

ich habe mir jetzt auch ein 2007 ams pro geholt.

wegen der von dir erfragten resonanz nach dem sting sehe ich eher schwarz
gründe:

die meisten fahrer von race/marathon bikes bevorzugen klassische formen und der hpn rahmen hat ja sebst beim stereo schwierigkeiten mit der akkzeptanz - für die racefraktion sehe ich da schwarz.

außerdem: cube steht für qualitative hochstehende räder zu attraktiven presen - quasi das bindegleid zwischen versender und edleren bikes (scott, specailized, steppenwolf ) - das sting fällt schon in den preisrahmen , wo 'man' eigentlich kein cube mehr kauft...

aber anyway - wie fährt dein sting


gruß

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (13. April 2007)

leider ist es noch nicht da. preislich fällt es für ein cube schon aus dem rahmen, allerdings hat mir das design auf anhieb gefallen. habe mir diverse räder angeschaut (scott, trek, corratec, hai, giant, merida, ghost), aber das sting hat mich auf anhieb begeistert. versandräder kommen für mich nicht in frage.

da ich als rennrad und passionierter hardtail fahrer zwar ein fully fürs "etwas wildere" haben wollte, aber keinen gigantischen federweg benötige oder haben will, fiel meine wahl auf das sting. die ams und konsorten geometrie hat mich überhaupt nicht angesprochen, bin ein ams pro gefahren, vom fahrverhalten war es o.k, hat mich aber emotionell überhaupt nicht angesprochen.

dann fahre ich halt als einziger mit einem sting, sofern es denn dann irgendwann kommt, herum. soll mir auch recht sein. fahrwerksfeedback gebe ich dann selbstverständlich auch ab.

aber jetzt kommt die sonne raus, da ist sowieso erstmal das rennrad gefragt


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2007)

das sting ist eines der besten beiks, die ich in dem bereich, mit dem federweg kenne, die performance steht und fällt allerdings mit dem dämpfer bzw. dessen einstellung. 

mein subjektiver eindruck: 
- sehr antriebsneutral (mit richtig abgestimmtem dämpfer)
- trotzdem nicht unbequem, 
- federweg fühlt sich, wenn's um die wurscht geht, nach mehr an, 
- zur haltbarkeit kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. 
die optik gefällt mir persönlich gut.


----------



## Helmim (21. April 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> leider ist es noch nicht da. preislich fällt es für ein cube schon aus dem rahmen, allerdings hat mir das design auf anhieb gefallen. habe mir diverse räder angeschaut (scott, trek, corratec, hai, giant, merida, ghost), aber das sting hat mich auf anhieb begeistert. versandräder kommen für mich nicht in frage.
> 
> da ich als rennrad und passionierter hardtail fahrer zwar ein fully fürs "etwas wildere" haben wollte, aber keinen gigantischen federweg benötige oder haben will, fiel meine wahl auf das sting. die ams und konsorten geometrie hat mich überhaupt nicht angesprochen, bin ein ams pro gefahren, vom fahrverhalten war es o.k, hat mich aber emotionell überhaupt nicht angesprochen.
> 
> ...




ich hab mir auch ein Sting bestellt. Aber irgendwie scheint es die Dinger nicht zu geben. Hat irgend jemand schon einen verbindlichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen. Bei mir verweist CUBE immer auf den Händler und der sagt dass er von CUBE keine Infos bekommt. Ich möchte eigentlich diesen Sommer schon noch mit dem Bike fahren !


----------



## tutterchen (21. April 2007)

mein händler hat meinem bekannten als der dort vorbeischaute juni genannt, mir kw21/07. ich habe da ich das rad im juni in den urlaub mitnehmen wollte und vorher sicherlich feintuning notwendig ist meinen händler mehrfach gegängelt was den liefertermin angeht. seine letzte anfrage bei cube wurde mit kw21/07 - ggf ein bis zwei wochen _früher _bestätigt. na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Helmim (22. April 2007)

Hoffentlich klappst auch. Nachdem ich keine Zusage habe wann ich das bike bekomme habe ich nach Alternativen geschaut. Einzig vorstellbar wäre aber das AMS Pro.
Also bitte wenn dein bike da ist einen Fahrbericht ins Netz damit ich weiss ob der Mehrpreis von AMS auf Sting auch gerechtfertigt ist. Danke !


----------



## S.D. (22. April 2007)

Ich finde das Sting klasse und denke nicht, dass es ein Ladenhüter wird.
Falls doch, dann liegt es allenfalls daran, dass CUBE einfach nicht in der Lage ist, die Bikes auszuliefern.
Mein Händler ist stinksauer, weil er - trotzt Vororder - bis jetzt noch kein einziges Fully erhalten hat. Selbst die HT´s sind im Moment nicht lieferbar.
Kein Wunder, dass immer weniger Händler CUBE im Programm haben wollen.
Ich selber bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir zu meinem HT evtl. noch ein Fully holen soll. Leider ist es unmöglich, die Bikes anzuschauen und probezufahren.

Gruss


----------



## thunderbee04 (3. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich stehe auch vor der Wahl Cube Sting oder ein AMS oder gar ein anderer Hersteller. Leider hat mir mein Händler auch von den Lieferschwierigkeiten erzählt und wenn ich eins bestellen möchte, sollte ich auch noch diesen Sommer damit fahren können, sonst muss was anderes her.

Testberichte sind ja immer so eine Sache! Was bringen die mir als Normalo. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit einem alten Cube Acid mit V-Brakes rum und kann also nicht viel damit anfangen, wenn ein CC- oder MT-Profi was vom Fahrwerk schreibt, wenn es im Grenzbereich ist. 

Wie ist denn das Gewicht vom Sting zu anderen Fully in der Preisklasse? Sind so 12 kg ok oder zu schwer?
Ich weiß leider nicht, wie schwer mein altes Acid (ungefähr von 2002), damit ich nicht mehr den Berg hochschleppen muss.

In einem anderen Thread steht, dass man auf jeden Fall ein Schutz"blech" vor den Hinterbaudämpfer anbringen sollte, weil der sonst voll dem Dreck ausgesetzt ist.

In welcher Ausstattungsvariante habt ihr euer Sting bestellt?


----------



## fatz (3. Mai 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread steht, dass man auf jeden Fall ein Schutz"blech" vor den Hinterbaudämpfer anbringen sollte, weil der sonst voll dem Dreck ausgesetzt ist.


geht auch mitm kabelbinder und 10cm aufgeschlitztem schlauch. schau mal in den stereo 
thread. da sollten iregndwo ein paar bilder von meinem sein.
zu deinen anderen fragen kann ich nur sagen: es gibt nur eins, was besser als viel federweg 
ist: mehr federweg..


----------



## cuberni (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Leut´s,
bin zwar ein AMS´ler , kann aber von meinem Händler berichten, daß er, seit ca. zwei Wochen ein Sting 18" in Team-Lackierung mit Fox-Forke und Formula-Bremsen hat und das schaut echt korrekt aus .
Er hat aber scheinbar schon so gut wie verkauft .

So long, Berni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Leut´s,
bin zwar ein AMS´ler , kann aber von meinem Händler berichten, daß er, seit ca. zwei Wochen ein Sting 18" in Team-Lackierung mit Fox-Forke und Formula-Bremsen hat und das schaut echt korrekt aus .
Er hat`s aber scheinbar schon so gut wie verkauft .

So long, Berni!


----------



## tutterchen (3. Mai 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> In welcher Ausstattungsvariante habt ihr euer Sting bestellt?



ich habe mir die k24 version bestellt, die "kleine" gibt es nicht als teamline und ich wollte lieber die oro und die fox. 

@fatz und ich habe es eben genau darum dem stereo und dem fritzzzzzz vorgezogen ! ich brauche keine 300 mm vorne und 250 mm hinten.


----------



## Isopod (3. Mai 2007)

es gibt sie wirklich - ich hab nämlich eins 
Im Februar bestellt, seit 3 Wochen meins, Cube Sting Louise

Nun liegts nur noch an mir, wenn ich nich übern Berg komm...


----------



## thunderbee04 (4. Mai 2007)

@tutterchen. Cool! Ist wirklich schade, dass es die Team-Lackierung nicht für die "günstigeren" Modelle gibt. Ich gehe nächste Woche mal zum Händler. Der hat eins mit Teamlackierung im Laden und baut evtl. Parts auch um. Bei mir kommt aber auch nur die "kleine" Serie in Frage.
Wann soll Dein Bike kommen?

@Isopod. Schreib mal was über deine ersten Eindrücke mit dem Bike auf einer Tour oder einem Trail!


----------



## tutterchen (4. Mai 2007)

konnte der teamline lackierung nicht widerstehen, auch wenn der anodisierte rahmen sicherlich vernünftiger im bezug auf haltbarkeit gewesen wäre.


----------



## marun (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe auch lange auf mein Sting K24 in teamline gewartet und mich in der Zwischenzeit nach Alternativen umgeschaut, die kamen aber nicht ran. Jetzt habe ich bereits 350 km und einige Höhenmeter hinter mir. 

*bin begeistert von meinem Sting ))))*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (6. Mai 2007)

marun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch lange auf mein Sting K24 in teamline gewartet und mich in der Zwischenzeit nach Alternativen umgeschaut, die kamen aber nicht ran. Jetzt habe ich bereits 350 km und einige Höhenmeter hinter mir.
> 
> *bin begeistert von meinem Sting ))))*



dann poste doch mal ein photo von deinem schätzchen.


----------



## joey³ (8. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich habe letzte Woche ein Sting Laser 17" Ergo mit der Louise-Ausstattung beim einem Händler in meiner Nähe gesichtet. Nach der dritten Probefahrt hab ich zugeschlagen. Nachdem der erste Dämpfer (RP23) bei der Probefahrt ein mieserables Losbrechmoment hatte, wurde er gleich getauscht. Falsches Setting firmenseitig, oder Fertigungsstreuung - what's ever, jetzt spricht er jedenfals super an. 

Heute Abend  hab ich's geholt . Die Tage wird das Bike ausgibig getestet.


----------



## E=MC² (8. Mai 2007)

Wir wollen Fotos sehen!!!


----------



## thunderbee04 (9. Mai 2007)

Jo, Fotos wären cool!

Ich gehe mir sehr wahrscheinlich morgen ein Sting anschauen, vielleicht denke ich daran, eine Digicam mitzunehmen!


----------



## joey³ (9. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht klappts morgen mit ein paar Bildchen. 
Farbtechnisch ist es nichts besonderes. Sollte eigentlich titanmäsig eloxiert sein, aber das klappt lt. Händler bei Cube z.Zt. wohl nicht. Deshalb ist es zeitlos schwarz.
Ist auch egal, ich will ja damit fahren und es nicht an die Wand hängen


----------



## Isopod (10. Mai 2007)

Fotos hab ich auch noch nicht, werd mir aber Mühe geben, mal an die Kamera zu denken.

Erster Eindruck: Im Vergleich zu meinem Acid ein Traum, schon allein das (fehlende) Gewicht...

Dies ist mein erstes Rad mit nem Dämpfer und da hatte ich mir mehr von erwartet. Kann aber durchaus an der Einstellung liegen. Hab das Gefühl, dass die "Wellen" weggeschluckt (geschaukelt) werden, die kleinen harten Stöße aber nicht. Kann mir da jemand n Tipp geben? (RB23)

So long
Astrid


----------



## thunderbee04 (10. Mai 2007)

Ich war eben mal im Radladen und habe mir eine sehr schönes Sting angeschaut, in der Team-Lackierung.
Der Fahrradhändler ruft mich später noch an, ob er einen Umbau vornimmt und dann etwas günstiger wird. *freu*
...mal schauen ob es was wird.


----------



## AD31240 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Mangels Alternativen haben wir uns für meine Frau für das Sting (ergo-Rahmen 15") entschieden, weil`s sonst bei fast keinem anderen Bike so viel Schrittfreiheit gibt (sie ist nur 1,56 cm groß und zierlich..).
Klaro musste ich`s selbst testen und muss sagen dass es fast an mein Simplon Stomp ranreicht...fast...  Leicht, perfekt ausgestattet ("Louise"), richtig bissig bergauf, komfortabel bergab, tolles Handling, ein echtes Spaßgerät!  Von mir gibt`s also eine klare Kaufempfehlung, insbesondere für kleinere/ leichtere Fahrer /-innen isses eigentlich konkurrenzlos und macht auch forcierte Gangart im groben Geläuf problemlos mit.
In diesem Zusammenhang muss ich unsere Erfahrungen bei der Bikesuche loswerden: Was wir im Vorfeld ebenfalls ausprobiert haben! Lady-Versionen Scott Contessa, Giant Trance, Trek Fuel Ex 9 denke... alles fürchterliche Blei-Enten! Dagegen das Sting: draufgesetzt, paar Meter gefahren und: " ja, das isses!!" Wieso bauen die Hersteller ausgerechnet für die körperlich ohnehin eher benachteiligten und leichteren Frauen nur solche überteuerten Bleibomber mit inakzeptabler Ausstattung? 
Wie gesagt... das Sting ist m.E. performancemäßig in dieser Preisklasse für Frauen/ kleine Fahrer unter 1,62 cm eigentlich konkurrenzlos....

Einziger Nachteil: Cubes Lieferzeiten...


----------



## joey³ (12. Mai 2007)

AD31240 schrieb:


> Leicht, perfekt ausgestattet ("Louise"), richtig bissig bergauf, komfortabel bergab, tolles Handling, ein echtes Spaßgerät! Von mir gibt`s also eine klare Kaufempfehlung, insbesondere für kleinere/ leichtere Fahrer /-innen isses eigentlich konkurrenzlos und macht auch forcierte Gangart im groben Geläuf problemlos mit.



Dem kann ich zustimmen!
Habe inzwischen einige km runter und bin der Meinung, das Sting ist eine sehr gute Wahl für mich (173 cm). Das Handling ist für mein Empfinden sher gut. Wellen und Schläge sind kaum zu spüren. Nur mit dem Dämpfer muss ich noch ein wenig experimentieren. Er geht mit noch etwas zuweit durch.


PS Habe ein paar Bildchen in mein Album hochgeladen


----------



## thunderbee04 (16. Mai 2007)

In meinen Fall hat die Lieferproblematik noch was Gutes. Ich bekomme jetzt ein Cube Sting in Teamlackierung weitgehend auf mein "Budget" umgebaut und Ende nächste Woche habe ich es dann.
Ich hatte halt Glück, dass der Rahmen für meine Größe passt und der Händler auch nicht auf die Leiferzeiten von Cube (Ende Juni anvisiert) vertraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (16. Mai 2007)

mein händler hat heute angerufen, dienstag soll es bei cube rausgehen, wäre dann mittwoch da. kann es kaum noch erwarten !


----------



## marun (16. Mai 2007)

wie funktioniert fotos einfügen? ;-)


----------



## E=MC² (16. Mai 2007)

Erstell dir erst ein Fotoalbum (Link ist ganz oben auf der Seite)
Unter jedem Bild ist dann ein Forum-code, den du nur noch in deinen Post einfügen musst.


----------



## tutterchen (18. Mai 2007)

Sagt doch bitte einmal in welcher Konfiguration Ihr fahrt, also z.B.

Fahrergewicht
Setup für ...
Gabeltyp, Druck
Dämpfertyp, Druck, Einstellung

wäre einmal für mich interessant zu wissen. da meines nächste Woche kommt und ich gerne einmal Praxiswerte von Fahrern im Vergleich zu den vom Hersteller empfohlenen Drücken und Einstellungen wissen würde.


----------



## thunderbee04 (19. Mai 2007)

Gute Idee!
bisher kann ich nur Folgendes berichten (das Rad ist ja auch noch nicht da):

Fahrergröße   : 1,74m
Fahrergewicht: 68kg
Rahmengröße : 18 Zoll

Vielleicht gibt es ja schon einen Setup-Guide hier im Forum für den Hinterbaudämpfer.


----------



## Isopod (19. Mai 2007)

Fahrergröße: 1,67
Fahrergewicht: 59 kg
Rahmengröße: 16 Zoll

das mit dem Setup-Guide für Dämpfer fänd ich cool.


----------



## Isopod (21. Mai 2007)

hier mal ein erstes Bild von gestern


----------



## tutterchen (24. Mai 2007)

Hier ein erstes Photo meines Teamline 20":





Erst-Schnell-Setup:

Fahrergewicht: 93 kg
Größe: 1,91 m
Schrittlänge: 87 cm

Fox RLC100: 8 bar, Zugstufe 6, Lowspeed 5
Fox RP23: 13 bar, Nachgiebigkeit 8 mm, Zugstufe 4
Sattelstütze: Markierung 8,5

Das Fahrwerk schluckt auf Wiesen und Waldwegen nahezu alles, als langjähriger Hardtail-Fahrer mußte ich mir erst die "Beinarbeit" abgewöhnen. Auch beim bergauf Fahren ist ein Schaukeln nicht zu spüren, ein minimales Wippen ist jedoch permanent am Viergelenker zu erkennen. Das Rad klebt nahezu am Boden, Stöße sind kaum bis gar nicht spürbar, bei großen Löchern taucht der RP23 deutlich ab und schluckt diese excellent. Im Wiegetritt neigt die RLC100 allerding zum Eintauchen, hier ist von meiner Seite im Setup noch Nachholbedarf obwohl ich ohnehin nahezu alles im Sitzen fahre und nur gelegentlich bei Sprints über Kuppen in den Wiegetritt wechsele. Schwalbes light Versionen machten gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt ihrem Ruf alle Ehre, zwei Durchstiche im Bereich der Karkasse.

Alles in allem ein Top Fahrwerk, insbesondere bei Wiesenwegen und Traktorspuren !  

P.S.  Einzig die XT Kurbel passt optisch nicht ganz zum filigranen Rest.


----------



## Schlafmütze (24. Mai 2007)

An Tutterchen....

Wo bleibt dein Bike???? Hast du´s denn schon???
Meins soll nächte Woche kommen....
Bitte, bitte stell doch mal nen paar Bilder rein..... 
Find nirgens welche in Taemline K24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlafmütze (24. Mai 2007)

Ooooohhhhhrrrrrrr......

Jetzt Bin Ich Hell Wach...............
Was Für Ein Bike...


----------



## tutterchen (24. Mai 2007)

Schlafmütze schrieb:


> Ooooohhhhhrrrrrrr......
> 
> Jetzt Bin Ich Hell Wach...............
> Was Für Ein Bike...



Manche mögen jetzt motzen: "Stangenware": Aber ich finde es sieht "einfach nur Geil aus". HAC4 ist bereits dran und sobald die Syntace Plugins da sind werden auch die Ergons montiert, denn der 9° Lenker in Verbindung mit den ausgelieferten Griffen ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Bitte nicht über die Überhöhung wundern. Als RR Fahrer mit Affenarmen ist das ergonomisch für mich so am besten.


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Schaut richtig fett aus!


----------



## tutterchen (24. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schaut richtig fett aus!



... und cube hat sogar a weng mitgedacht und hat dem unterrohr (weil teamline ja ne lackierung ist) auch eine schutzfolie verpasst.


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Das hab ich bei meinem Stereo nachträglich noch erledigt (trotz Anodisierung).
Aber gut, wenn da jemand was denkt.


----------



## thunderbee04 (25. Mai 2007)

Wow, sieht echt geil aus!!! ...ich muss noch bis nächste Woche warten. Ergon-Griffe sollen direkt montiert werden.

Sind die Reifen echt so anfällig?
...ich habe noch keine Dämpferpumpe. Das ist mir jetzt eingefallen, wo ich Deine Angaben gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfon (25. Mai 2007)

hi,

war gestern bei meinem radhändler des vertrauens.
Der hatte noch vier stings in teamline lackierung stehen. 
sieht echt gut aus.

glückwunsch zum rad


----------



## tutterchen (25. Mai 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> Wow, sieht echt geil aus!!! ...ich muss noch bis nächste Woche warten. Ergon-Griffe sollen direkt montiert werden.
> 
> Sind die Reifen echt so anfällig?
> ...ich habe noch keine Dämpferpumpe. Das ist mir jetzt eingefallen, wo ich Deine Angaben gelesen habe.



ich bin bisher schon den "ralph" auf meinem HT gefahren. er rollt sensationell, hat aber auf losen untergrund so seine schwierigkeiten. alle meine platten bislang waren ausnahmslos _immer_ dornendurchstiche.

ich habe mit dem händler die zugabe der toeak pumpe vereinbart, die war leider noch nicht da und er hat mir solange eine gebrauchte aus seiner werkstatt geliehen.


----------



## thunderbee04 (25. Mai 2007)

Probier doch mal so eine Dichtungsmilch aus. Habe selbst keine Erfahrungen damit, kommt aber noch. Ein Kumpel von mir schwört darauf.


----------



## Isopod (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte bei der zweiten Tour bereits den ersten Platten... 

So ne Pumpe hab ich auch als Goody bekommen


----------



## Mav3982 (26. Mai 2007)

Verdammt schickes Bike! Welche Rahmengröße fährst du bei 1,91 ?
Haste das gute Stück mal gewogen (wenn auch nur grob)? Ich glaube irgendwie, dass das mein nächstes Bike wird, sobald ich mein Reaction in Rente schicke.


----------



## r19andre (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch nen Sting bestellt.
Das Stereo habe ich wieder verkauft.
Da ich aber von dem Hinterbausystem überzeugt bin und auch MA fahre, habe ich mich für das Sting entschieden. Und wenn ich damit zurecht komme, das ich Marathon genauso schnell wie mit meinem Hardtail schaffe, werde ich das dann auch behalten  
Ich will nur noch hoffen, das ich das mit einigen Änderungen auf knappe 11-11,5kg komme.
Bin zu verwöhnt mit dem Hardtail und 10kg  , aber im besten Fall kommt das Hardtail dann weg.

Ach ja, wahrscheinlich ende Juli  

Grüße
Andre


----------



## nimbin (15. Juni 2007)

Tag zusammen,

hat jemand das Sting aus 2007 NICHT in Teamfarbe? Beim Grauen gab es Lackierprobleme und es sollte dann alternativ in schwarz auf den Markt kommen.
Wer hat ein solches schwarzes schon gesichtet und wie lang war die Lieferzeit?
Danke und Grüße
Nimbin


----------



## joey³ (15. Juni 2007)

> Wer hat ein solches schwarzes schon gesichtet und wie lang war die Lieferzeit?


Meines ist schwarz. 
Ich hatte Glück, mein Händler hatte es in 17" schon vorbestellt . Nach 7 Tagen konnte ich es Probefahren.


----------



## joe66 (18. Juni 2007)

hallo,

ich denke das es hier am ehesten jemanden interssieren könnte:

ich verkaufe einen nagelneuen, unmontierten cube sting rahmen 2007,
teamlackierung, 20" mit manitou swinger-air dämpfer, syntace stütze und sytntace superlock und fsa steuersatz.
sofort lieferbar ,

rahmen wurde wegen lackschäden an meinem modell 2006 ausgetauscht.

vb 950,- 

bilder sende ich gerne auf wunsch per pm!

johannes


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Schaut ja echt fett aus!
Hat der auch ein 1.5 Steuerrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe66 (19. Juni 2007)

nein, ein ganz normales 1 1/8 zoll steuerrohr.


----------



## E=MC² (20. Juni 2007)

Schaut aber auf der Homepage sehr nach 1,5 Zoll aus.


----------



## joe66 (21. Juni 2007)

was soll ich dazu sagen ? es ist und bleibt 1 1/8 zoll........


----------



## tutterchen (21. Juni 2007)

als sting fahrer kann ich bestätigen: 1 1/8". das rohr sieht aber in der tat "fett" aus.


----------



## E=MC² (21. Juni 2007)

Nicht gleich so angepisst!
Ich sag ja auch nur, dass es nach 1.5 aussieht.


----------



## thunderbee04 (21. Juni 2007)

Yeah, seit heute habe ich mein Sting, gerade erst abgeholt. Daten und Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen und morgen werde ich dann mal die Jungfernfahrt machen!


----------



## thunderbee04 (22. Juni 2007)

Ich habe noch keinen passenden Flaschenhalter gefunden, was habt ihr so am Sting dran?


----------



## tutterchen (22. Juni 2007)

der specialized "rip cage pro" fÃ¼r knapp unter 10â¬ in farbe weiÃ sieht sehr gut am sting aus, vorausgesetzt man hat die teamlackierung.


----------



## joe66 (24. Juni 2007)

joe66 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich denke das es hier am ehesten jemanden interssieren könnte:
> 
> ...



VERKAUFT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thunderbee04 (25. Juni 2007)

Fotos fehlen immer noch, aber mal ein paar Details_

Cube Sting Team - Option k24 "custom":
Carbon Lenker wurde gegen Alu getauscht, ebenso Vorbau gegen F119, Schaltwerk gegen XT, Schalthebel gegen XT und Fedegabel gegen Rockshox Reba Race, sonst alles nach Option k24. 

An der Dämpfereinstellung bin ich noch am testen.


----------



## illuminato (25. Juni 2007)

also ich hab mir jetzt den Thread von anfang bis ende mal durchgelesen...ziemliche leidensgeschichten habt ihr durchgemacht! aber das ist alles nichts gegen die meines kumpels...der hats sein Sting k24 im November 06 (!!!!) bestellt und vor 4 wochen erst bekommen...da kann ich nur sagen respekt. ich hätte in der zeit mein geld sicher anders angelegt. aber jetzt hat er es und er ist absolut begeistert. 
ich bin ja selbst seit letzter woche ams fr fahrer...aber eines ist sicher: ich werde schon dieses jahr anfangen und sparen dass ich mir so ein sting holen kann. in meiner bikegruppe wird es jetzt von 3 leuten gefahren, die alle super begeistert sind! Grade die Teamlackierung hat es mir angetan...und wenn ich dann sehe wie mein Kumepel mit seinem 11,3kg-sting rumschrubbt, dann kann man schon mal neidisch werden!
ich durfte es ja auch mal probefahren...leider ist der rahmen zu groß für mich aber es ist auch so eine echte rakete!
kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## thunderbee04 (26. Juni 2007)

kann ich nur bestätigen!!! ...bin zwar erst eine Runde gefahren, aber das Feeling war einfach nur geil!

Das Setup muss noch bei mir ein bisschen ausreifen!


----------



## tutterchen (26. Juni 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> Fotos fehlen immer noch, aber mal ein paar Details_
> 
> Cube Sting Team - Option k24 "custom":
> Carbon Lenker wurde gegen Alu getauscht, ebenso Vorbau gegen F119, Schaltwerk gegen XT, Schalthebel gegen XT und Fedegabel gegen Rockshox Reba Race, sonst alles nach Option k24.
> ...



option reba kann ich nachvollziehen, das ist eine _geschmacksfrage_. option alu gegen carbon sowie vorbau kann ich ebenfalls verstehen, das ist aber wohl eher eine _gefühlssache_. warum aber hast du schaltwerk und hebel tauschen lassen ? ich bin bisher an meinem hardtail xt schaltwerk, umwerfer und shifter (sowohl rapid fire als auch dual control) gefahren und empfinde die x.0 einfach als "knackiger".


----------



## thunderbee04 (26. Juni 2007)

war eine Frage des Preises  durch den Umbau ist das Rad günstiger geworden und wieder in meinem Budget gewesen und der Händler hat es direkt verkauft (obwohl es bestimmt auch jmd. anderes mit der urspr. Ausstattung gekauft hätte). Er hat mir halt das Angebot gemacht und dann war für mich die Sache klar.


----------



## tutterchen (26. Juni 2007)

na dann jetzt aber mal geschwind ein paar photos gemacht und hochgeladen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,
mein Sting ist heute gekommen. War angekündigt für Ende Juli  

Ist sogar ein Unikat in schwarz eloxal geworden.
Vielleicht ja sogar schon ein 2008er Rahmen  

Jetzt wird noch getunt. Mache dann ein paar Bilder.

Grüße
Andre

PS: Die Laufräder sind zu verkaufen und  die Louise.


----------



## mt-broker (4. Juli 2007)

hi!

habe in der kaufberatung nen post gesetzt. vielleicht kann von euch jemand reinschauen und seine meinung äußern.

danke im voraus! gruß, marco

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287553


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hat es irgendwer schon mal bereut das Sting zu kaufen, jetzt zB zum vergleich des Stereo´s? Bin so ein wenig unschlüssig, habe mir bis jetzt ein Ransom von Scott angesehen, ein Rotwild, und wie gesagt Sting und Stereo, tendiere mehr zu den Cube´s, weis aber net ob Ich die mehr Federwege des Stereo´s brauche.....

MFG Ben


----------



## thunderbee04 (26. Juli 2007)

Deine Frage ist hinsichtlich des zu erwartenden Einsatzgebietes unpräzise. Was willst Du mit dem neuen Bike machen?
Ich habe vorher nur ein Hardtail gehabt und jetzt das Sting und bin natürlich voll begeistert! ...aber ich kann Dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob es mit einem Stereo nicht auch so wäre.


----------



## fatz (27. Juli 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> ...aber ich kann Dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob es mit einem Stereo nicht auch so wäre.


aber ich. hatte vorher auch ht und jetzt stereo und ich freu mich jedesmal ueber den 
federweg. kommt halt drauf an, was du damit machen willst. fuer traillastige touren ist das
stereo 1a.


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. Juli 2007)

Fahre hauptsächlich Marathons und CC Rennen, habe dafür aber ein Hardtail, und will dieses dafür auch behalten, Suche aber noch ein etwas komfortables für etwas mehr Waldwege bzw singltrails, wo es bissel ruppig wird, aber nix freeride oder downhill...  Die Frage ist ob 100mm Federweg reichen oder lieber das Stereo.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2007)

habe auch mit 100 mm federweg angefangen, und recht schnell auf 130mm (stereo) gewechselt, und es bisher keine sekunde bereut. das "mehr" an federweg wirst du schneller brauchen, als dir lieb ist. das stereo macht einfach nur spaß )


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. Juli 2007)

Was sagt Ihr denn zu dem Angebot?

Cube Sting Modell 06
Reba Worldcup / Juicy 7
Shimano Xt / Sram X9 Mix
2100 Euro


----------



## tutterchen (27. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> habe auch mit 100 mm federweg angefangen, und recht schnell auf 130mm (stereo) gewechselt, und es bisher keine sekunde bereut. das "mehr" an federweg wirst du schneller brauchen, als dir lieb ist. das stereo macht einfach nur spaß )



ich habe "den fehlenden federweg" beim sting bislang noch nicht vermisst. da ich sowieso nicht der große fahrer im verblockten gelände bin und eher flott in wald und wiese (und damit meine ich in keinen fall "autobahnen") unterwegs bin, reichen mir die läppischen 100 mm trotz erhöhten fahrergewichts dicke aus. zudem liegt das stereo noch einmal 16 mm im tretlagerbereich höher, das ist vom scherpunkt her nicht jedermanns sache.


----------



## r19andre (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bin langjähriger HT Fahrer, aber seit dem letzten Winter auch DTC Fahrer.

Halbes Jahr zum Testen ein Stereo und jetzt ein Sting. Das Stereo hat besonders bergab richtig fun gemacht. War damit einen Woche in Garmisch und da kann man es richtig krachen lassen. Allerdings bergauf (aufgrund der serienmäßigen) Sitzposition, recht schwierig. Da ich selber einige MA fahre und ich das Hinterbausystem ganz gut finde, fahre ich jetzt das Sting mit einer sehr gestreckten Sitzhaltung. Geht schon ganz gut. Jetzt muss man sich nur noch umstellen, das man weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzt. Aber das kommt. Trotz alledem werde ich morgen ein MA und das 24h Rennen in Ruhpolding Hardtail fahren. Geht bergauf noch besser, aber leider härter. Im Oktober werde ich den ersten MA mit dem Sting fahren.

Bei welchem Geeicht liegt ihr mit dem Sting?

habe fertig
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeroellFlitzer (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Cube Fans

Ich war heute bei einem Händler und habe mir ein Sting K24 von 2007 per Handschlag gekauft. Am Montag fahre ich hin und hole es mir ab, da es heute ein recht spontaner Kauf war.

Meine erste Frage ist:
Warum finde ich das K24 über Google Bilder nur in grau, habe es aber heute in schwarz "gekauft"?!
Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle der Anbauteile, bei Cube-bikes.de habe ich nichts mehr von 2007 gefunden?

Ich bin 1,82m und wiege 80kg und möchte mal fragen, welchen Luftdruck ihr so ca. empfehlen könnt, da ich wahrscheinlich eine Pumpe bestellen muss, aber schon gerne am Montag vom Händler Druck auf die Federung pumpen lassen möchte. Ich habe bei der Gabel mit 7bar und beim Dämpfer mit 12bar kalkuliert. Liege ich da in etwa richtig, um die ersten Tage schonmal ein wenig fahren zu können.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## r19andre (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich habe auch eins in schwarz. Soll wohl mal probleme mit der grauen Anodisierung gegeben haben.
Ich denke bei deinen 80kg wirst du etwas mehr Luft brauchen. Habe ca. 70kg und fast 11bar auf dem Dämpfer. Der taucht jetzt ca. 5-7mm ein. Mehr möchte ich nicht, da doch noch Hardtail geschädigt bin ;-)

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen... geiles Bike. Du wirst ne Menge Spass haben.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (14. Oktober 2007)

Okay,

danke der4 Info erstmal, ich kann es ja auch sicher morgen auf einer Testrunde vor dem Laden ausprobieren. Dann werde ich 13bar anvisieren und mal schauen, wievel SAG bzw wieviel Federweg ich auf einem Feldweg benötige.


----------



## bergmensch23 (27. Oktober 2007)

hi zusammen!

hab mir vor 2 wochen ein sting k24 modell 2008 in teamline bestellt.

nach all den beiträgen hoffe ich mal, dass es vor nächsten sommer kommt  

hab mir allerdings die x9 gegen 2008er xt schaltung und hebel eintauschen lassen. fahr eben schon 15 jahre rapidfire und mag nix anderes. hab das bike um 2.200 gekauft. 

etwa 12 % sind für cube nicht so schlecht oder? das preis leistungsverhältnis ist für diesen preis jedenfalls ok. wenn ich mir da andere marken anschaue muss man dort ja bis zu 1000 euro mehr hinblättern.

habt ihr einen vorschlag bezüglich der abstimmung?

bin 188 groß und wiege 85 kg. ist mein erstes fully und daher bin ich in dieser hinsicht absoluter neuling.

danke für die infos


lg bergmensch


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (28. Oktober 2007)

Also soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, sind es verbindliche Preise, die die Händler auferlegt bekommen?! Wenn es so ist, hast Du ziemlich Glück gehabt, dass Dir dein Händler diesen großzügigen Rabatt gewährt hat.

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen das K24 zum selbigen Preis gekauft, aber eben ein 2007 Modell.

Zur Abstimmung kann ich Dir aber leider nur meine Daten geben, da ich selber erstmal das Fahrwerk feinfühliger abstimmen muss. Ich bin 182cm und wiege ca. 80kg ohne Kleidung.
Meine Gabel hat 8bar und der Dämpfer hat 13bar.
Meiner Meinung nach ist meine Gabel zu hart, da ich nur ca. 6 - 7 cm mit einem vollem Schlag ausnutze, also denke ich, dass ich es mal mit 7bar versuchen werde, sobald ich mir eine Pumpe zugelegt habe.
Den Dämpfer finde ich wiederum ein wenig zu weich, den Federweg nutze ich so ziemlich voll aus, ohne das ich irgendwo mal runtergesprungen bin - also nur auf einem Feldweg, bei einem tiefen Schlagloch.

Die Federhärte des Fox RP 23 - Dämpfers kann man doch nur über Luftdruck einstellen?! Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## bergmensch23 (28. Oktober 2007)

na dann bin ich mal froh einen guten kauf gemacht zu haben  

wollte mir anfangs ein canyon xc7 kaufen. aber mit dem versand kommt das dann etwa auf den gleichen preis und das cube gefällt mir einfach besser.

denke mal dass ich mir die federelemente nach dem probefahren beim händler einstellen lassen kann. 

kann man die gleiche punpe für die federgabel und für den dämpfer verwenden? bzw. was kostet so eine pumpe?

lg

bergmensch


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte auch ein Canyon Nerve XC, da ich bereits 2 Räder von Canyon hatte. Aber wer nicht liefern kann, macht keinen Umsatz.
Ich habe mich dann aber geärgert, das ein Nerve XC in diesem Herbst-Spezial am gleichen Tag rauskam, als ich das Rad kaufte. Ich würde immer noch lieber ein Nerve fahren, als das Sting, aber leider habe ich es jetzt nunmal gekauft.

Also wer ein Sting K24 von 2007 haben möchte, ich bin offen für gute Angebote  

Ich habe auch vom Händler den Luftdruck drauf machen lassen, da er keine Pumpe zum Verkauf hatte.
Die Pumpe kannst Du für beide Ventile nutzen, es sind von der Sache her normale Autoverntile, aber Du brauchst halt eine sehr dünne Wand am Verbindungsstück von Pumpe zum Ventil und das ist der Knackpunkt, warum man eine Spezialpumpe benötigt, die 25 - 50 Euro kostet.


----------



## marun (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo bergmensch,
interessante wahl die du da getroffen hast auf deinem sting 2008. ich fahre ein sting  k24 2007 und habe gerade die schaltung von x0 auf xt 2008 umgebaut. das hat sich gelohnt, war mit der sram einfach nicht zufrieden.


----------



## HolgerK (28. Oktober 2007)

Kauf dir auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe und nimm sie auf den ersten Touren mit und experimentiere ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck und den verschiedenen Einstellungen, besonders bei der Gabel. Wenn man erst mal das richtige Setup gefunden hat, macht es gleich doppelt so viel Spaß zu biken.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (30. Oktober 2007)

in der tat solltest du dein setup bei einer ausgiebigen runde einmal richtig einstellen. eine pumpe solltest du dir hierzu auf jedenfall zulegen. ich kann dir das modell von topeak sehr empfehlen.

nun ein frage zu den von euch verwendeten ketten. auf meinem sting teamline war original die sram pc971 drauf. diese ist mir aber wiederholt (nun schon zum dritten mal diese saison und immer an unterschiedlichen stellen), meist bei antritten am hang gerissen. inzwischen habe ich die xt kette (hg93) montiert, welche ich seit jahren ohne probleme am hardtail fahre. woran kanns bei der sram kette gelegen haben ?


----------



## bergmensch23 (1. November 2007)

danke für die vielen ratschläge. ist mein erstes fully und ich kenne mich mit den einstellungen ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus.

wie ich vom händler erfahren habe soll ich das sting noch im dezember bekommen, mal sehen ob das auch zutrifft.

bezüglich den gabel und dämpfereinstellungen. Bin ca. 87 kg schwer. mit welchem druck soll ich gabel und dämpfer einstellen?

was ist an der fox 100 die am sting K24 oben ist noch alles einzustellen.

danke für die infos.

lg bergmensch


----------



## tutterchen (2. November 2007)

da gibt es eine menge einzustellen. dein händler sollte dir eine dvd von fox mit heft mitgegeben haben, dort sind alle funktionalitäten erklärt.

wenn du in einem meiner ersten posts (#35) in diesem thread nachschaust, kannst du sehen wie_ ich mein setup_ eingestellt habe. das ist oft eine sache des gefühls und des untergrundes. auch der reifendruck ist entscheidend. im gelände sogar fast mehr als die dämpfereinstellung an sich.


----------



## tutterchen (19. November 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> nun ein frage zu den von euch verwendeten ketten. auf meinem sting teamline war original die sram pc971 drauf. diese ist mir aber wiederholt (nun schon zum dritten mal diese saison und immer an unterschiedlichen stellen), meist bei antritten am hang gerissen. inzwischen habe ich die xt kette (hg93) montiert, welche ich seit jahren ohne probleme am hardtail fahre. woran kanns bei der sram kette gelegen haben ?



offensichtlich bin ich da der einzige der probleme mit der pc971 hat ?!


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (19. November 2007)

Ich habe zwar erst 241km runter, aber meine Kette ist von der Sache her völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe aber zur Zeit Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk. Ich muss mich morgen mal dran setzen und es neu einstellen, da ich jetzt schon 2-3 mal einen Hopser auf einen anderen Gang drinnen hatte, ohne geschaltet zu haben.

Vielleicht war es bei Dir ähnlich und das hat die Kette nicht lange mitgemacht?


----------



## tutterchen (19. November 2007)

nein, gesprungen ist sie eigentlich nicht. die glieder waren dann immer aufgebogen. das ist mir mit den shimano ketten hg53 und hg93 vorher nie passiert und ich kann nicht behaupten, daß _immer_ alles optimal eingestellt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (8. Dezember 2007)

so, nun ist auch endlich der ersatzsattel da. nachdem mein gobi (im schönen blau-weiß) sich in alle bestandteile aufgelöst hat habe ich heute vom händler als ersatz einen aliante gamma erhalten. mit 261g (inklusive schalen, titangestell) nicht eben ein leichtgewicht aber sehr bequem. da muß sich mein hintern beim umstieg vom rr (aliante sport) aufs mtb wenigstens nicht umgewöhnen.


----------



## Spalthammer (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo tutterchen,

ich hoffe du bist noch zufrieden mit deiner Rakete.
hast du dein Setup geändert?
Mein Sting k18 Teamline wird Ende Februar geliefert.
Als Hardteilfahrer werde ich mich, was das Setup betrifft, erstmal schwertun.
Ich bin 1,92 m und 94 kg schwer.
Was die Körperstatur betrifft, sind wir also vergleichbar.

Gruß aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## tutterchen (19. Dezember 2007)

habe das ganze z.z. mal ein wenig straffer eingestellt um das absacken der gabel bei kurzen antritten im wiegetritt (die ich mir nicht verklneifen kann) zu verringern. dann spricht die gute aber nicht mehr so feinfühlig an. insgesamt werde ich die werte aber im vergleich zum ausgangssetup doch noch ein wenig erhöhen.

allerdings haben sich mal wieder einzelne dinge verflüchtigt. der kabelhalter der fox ist weg, das kann ich ja noch verstehen. wahrscheinlich kabel rausgesprungen und das ding ist vor lauter vibrationen dann rausgewandert. toxaholics hat aber noch nicht geantwortet. wie sich aber das sattelklemmenschräubchen vorne am syntace spanner verflüchtigen konnte ist mir noch ein rätsel.


----------



## 1298ep (25. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch neu in der Cube-Gemeinde.
Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede der Rahmen beim Sting ( 2006-2008 ) ?
Bei Ebay gibts:
http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Sting-Rahme...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## r19andre (25. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
technisch ist er wegen dem RP23 auf dem aktuellen Stand. Nur der Rahmen ist an einigen Stellen mit Gusstes geschweisst und nicht hydroforming wie die ab 2007.

Andre


----------



## 1298ep (25. Dezember 2007)

Hat das igendwelche Vor-Nachteile, Stabilität usw.?? Ich 88kg.
Der Preis is ok, denke ich mit den Anbauteilen.


----------



## martinowitsch (25. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen!

da ich jetzt schon seit einiger zeit dieses forum lese muss ich doch auch mal einige fragen los werden:

fakten: - hab ein sting 16"  bestellt k24 geplanter lt: kw4

vielleicht hat jemand antwort auf meine fragen, da mein händler in der nächsten zeit urlaub hat.

fragen:
- kurbellänge immer 175mm auch bei 16"
- vorbaulängen bei allen grössen gleich?

grüsse aus der steiermark
martin


----------



## korn17681 (5. Januar 2008)

Sting vs AMS!!!
Hi Bike-Freunde. 
Hab mich jetzt ordentlich eingelesen in den Bereichen "AMS" und "Sting", aber nun steh ich hier, ich armer Biker , und bin so klug als wie zuvor! 
Mein Hauptbereich sind Touren (mit teilweise knackigen Anstiegen) und ein paar eingebauten Trails, die dann aber schon was ruppiger werden können.
Also welches Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Und was haltet ihr vom Link den 1298ep schon mal ins Spiel gebracht hat? Weil vom Preis her ist das ja nun wirklich net schlecht. http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Sting-Rahme...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gruß,

Jan


----------



## thunderbee04 (5. Januar 2008)

Das hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht viel weiter: Beide Räder / Rahmen sind meiner Meinung nach, wenn man den ganzen Testergebnissen trauen kann, top! 

Das Sting sieht natürlich schon spektakulärer aus und in der Teamlackierung ist es immer ein Hingucker! 
Für mich ist es das ideale Bike für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatzbereich. Falls der Trailbereich bei Dir noch mehr ansteigen sollte, dann geht es dann eher zum Stereo hin.


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2008)

korn17681 schrieb:


> Sting vs AMS!!!
> Also welches Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



auf jeden fall das sting. 
ams ist evtl. leichter, aber sting fährt sich deutlich besser, 
hauptgrund ist die bessere kinematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (6. Januar 2008)

Gestern ist das Ebay Sting angekommen.
3000gr. mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz , vielleicht auch , oder .
Die Diffenrenz zum Hardtail muß ich wohl an mir ausgleichen.
Aber sieht super aus, kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Schneller Versand netter Händler am Telefon.
Mal sehen auf was für ein Gesamtgewicht ich es bekomme.
Wie sieht bei euch mit dem Gewicht aus??


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (6. Januar 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch mit dem Gewicht aus??



18 Zoll Teamline Sting K24 11,9 kg ohne Pedalen. 2008 er Modell

Gruß Kai


----------



## korn17681 (6. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen @ 1298ep!
Hab bei dem 20" Rahmen zugegriffen! (Auch mit dem Fox RP23 Dämpfer für  550,-  )
Wenn du die ersten Erfahrungswerte hast bitte direkt posten! Meins kommt erst ca in einer Woche!!
Gruß,

Jan


----------



## Käse (9. Januar 2008)

hi hab mir auch den stingrahmhen geholt, laut dhl ist er morgen da ich freu mich schon*grins*
gibt es eine anleitung bzw. empfehlung wie man am besten die schaltzüge verlegt?
Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (9. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir auch 'nen Stingrahmen gekauft. 

Wehe, wenn jetzt jemand was von mir zitiert wo ich sag dass ich eigentlich kein Cube mehr kaufen wollte.   

Welche Gabeln sind denn im Sting gängig ? In irgendeinem Dauertest in der Bike wurde am Sting eine zu kurze Federgabel kritisiert. Ich plane, eine Marzocchi MX Comp ETA mit, ich glaube, 120mm Federweg einzubauen. Einbaulänge (Ende Steuerrohr bis Mitte Schnellspanner) ist ca. 50 cm. Weiss zufällig jemand was zulässig ist im Sting (18 Zoll) ? Geht das noch in ordnung mit 50 cm Einbaulänge ?


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

also ich finde das fahrwerk passt mit der r7 100mm perfekt. * hat noch jemand **interesse an einem sting? 20" und unter 12 kg*. die xt teile und die dt laufräder sind meiner meinung nach zu schwer. aber ist einstellungssache. ich fahre eher touren und da kann ich auch leichtere sachen anbauen.


----------



## tutterchen (10. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> also ich finde das fahrwerk passt mit der r7 100mm perfekt. * hat noch jemand **interesse an einem sting? 20" und unter 12 kg*. die xt teile und die dt laufräder sind meiner meinung nach zu schwer. aber ist einstellungssache. ich fahre eher touren und da kann ich auch leichtere sachen anbauen.



schöner sattel   häßlicher trinkflaschenhalter


----------



## thunderbee04 (10. Januar 2008)

Sieht auch geil aus mit dem grünen Rahmen!


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Januar 2008)

und jetzt werd ich das schöne grüne etwas schmutzig machen. das wetter ist heute ideal um den ersten ausritt zu machen. nur vor dem sauber machen danach graust es mir jezt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (10. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> nur vor dem sauber machen danach graust es mir jezt schon.



Ha, das kenn ich.
deshalb fahre ich im Winter starr, ist total pflegeleicht. Hinterher Wasserschlauch drüber, Kette ölen, nächste Tour kann kommen  

tüßßiii
Andre


----------



## rr-igel (11. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte mir für die kommende Saison auch ein Sting kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht klar, welche Rahmenhöhe passt. Was würdet ihr bei Schritt 80,5 cm und Körpergröße 171cm empfehlen. Klar, am besten wäre probieren, aber die Händler hier haben meist nur eine Größe vorrätig.


----------



## Käse (11. Januar 2008)

ich würde dir ich ein 16" empfehlen. Fahren heir viele bei deiner größe
ich fahre bei 1,74 ein 18". fühle mich ganz wohl auf dem gaul


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Januar 2008)

du hast ne zwischengröße. da kann das 16 sowie 18 passen. das musst du wirklich vorher probieren. ich denk ein 18 passt. das 16 sieht ausserdem wie ein kinderrad aus.


----------



## rr-igel (11. Januar 2008)

Ich denke selbst, das 18" vom Schritt gehen müßte, aber wie ist die Länge der Rahmen. Bei so Konstruktionen wie dem Sting und Stereo ist die Frage, wie die horizontale Oberrohrlänge gemessen wird, ab mitte Sattelstütze oder ab einer fiktiven Verbindung Tretlager/Sattelklemmung.
Ich will auf dem Rad nicht sitzen, wie auf einer Streckbank aber auch nicht auf einem 16" Rahmen einen 120mm Vorbau montieren müssen.
Weiss jemand den Versatz des Sattelrohres vom Tretlager nach vorn?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ich denke selbst, das 18" vom Schritt gehen müßte, aber wie ist die Länge der Rahmen. Bei so Konstruktionen wie dem Sting und Stereo ist die Frage, wie die horizontale Oberrohrlänge gemessen wird, ab mitte Sattelstütze oder ab einer fiktiven Verbindung Tretlager/Sattelklemmung.
> Ich will auf dem Rad nicht sitzen, wie auf einer Streckbank aber auch nicht auf einem 16" Rahmen einen 120mm Vorbau montieren müssen.
> Weiss jemand den Versatz des Sattelrohres vom Tretlager nach vorn?



Du musst das echt probieren. Wollte mir mit 182 cm und 85 Schritt eigentlich ein 20 Zoll holen. Mein Händler hat mir zu einem 18 Zoll geraten, da das Sting eine andere Geometrie hat. Ich bin total begeistert. Ich denke mal, dass laut Deinen Angaben ein 16 Zoll besser passen würde, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (11. Januar 2008)

schau dir meine fotos an, schrittlänge 88, 1,88 groß, 20" rahmen. es ist ein bild genau von der seite. also ich sitze mal richtig gestreckt drauf.


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Januar 2008)

hallo, wo kann ich mein cube sting zum verkauf anbieten? oder nur den rahmen mit dämpfer und sattelstütze. danke für antworten.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hallo, wo kann ich mein cube sting zum verkauf anbieten? oder nur den rahmen mit dämpfer und sattelstütze. danke für antworten.



Hier:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/

oder in der Ebucht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## 1298ep (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hab meins zusammen, heute 1ten Ritt vollzogen.  
Das Gewicht hab ich kompl. auf 12.3 bekommen in 20 Zoll.


----------



## Trumpf (13. Januar 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Ich hab meins zusammen, heute 1ten Ritt vollzogen.
> Das Gewicht hab ich kompl. auf 12.3 bekommen in 20 Zoll.



Gibts da schon Fotos ?


----------



## korn17681 (13. Januar 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Ich hab meins zusammen, heute 1ten Ritt vollzogen.
> Das Gewicht hab ich kompl. auf 12.3 bekommen in 20 Zoll.



Ja genau FOTOS!!!!!!! 
Und mehr FAHRBERICHTE!!!!!!


----------



## rr-igel (14. Januar 2008)

Am Samstag hab ich auch zugeschlagen. Nach Probesitzen und einer kurzen Probefahrt auf beiden Rahmengrößen (16" und 18"), hab ich mir einen 18" Rahmen gekauft. Der Aufbau wird sich noch etwas hinziehen. Als Gabel hab ich schon eine Reba Race UTurn und ansonsten kommen erstmal die Teile vom alten Rad 'drauf.
Also noch danke an für die Tips.


----------



## Käse (14. Januar 2008)

super entscheidung. ich habe meine aufbau am sonntag um 0:05 fertiggestellt. nach der arbeit wird die erste runde gedreht. bei mir wird noch die recon gegen eine reba U-turn getauscht dann spar ich mir nochmal min. 400 gr. also wiel spass beim umbau.


----------



## stingbuddy (14. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> super entscheidung. ich habe meine aufbau am sonntag um 0:05 fertiggestellt. nach der arbeit wird die erste runde gedreht. bei mir wird noch die recon gegen eine reba U-turn getauscht dann spar ich mir nochmal min. 400 gr. also wiel spass beim umbau.



dann zeig mal her deinen stachel


----------



## rr-igel (14. Januar 2008)

@Käse: Bilder würden mich auch intressieren.
@Stingbuddy: warum willst Du Deinen denn hergeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (14. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @Käse: Bilder würden mich auch intressieren.
> @Stingbuddy: warum willst Du Deinen denn hergeben?



servus, mich bitzelt ein spark. aber so wies aussieht hat niemand interesse, dann werde ich es doch noch weiterfahren.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Januar 2008)

wieviel druck fahrt ihr im rp23 bei eurem gewicht?


----------



## 1298ep (14. Januar 2008)

89kg, 13bar, aber is noch ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Januar 2008)

das ist mal ne antwort. wiege 93kg und fahre auch 13 bar. denke eigentlich ist genug, sonst ist der dämpfer zu hart sodaß nur grobe schläge durchkommen.
gíbt es andere erfahrungen/meinungen?


----------



## Käse (14. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @Käse: Bilder würden mich auch intressieren.
> @Stingbuddy: warum willst Du Deinen denn hergeben?



und wieder ist eun neues bike geboren)
aber entweder stimmt meine waage nicht, oder es ist tatsächlich so schwer.
es wiegt jetzt so wie da steht 13,46 
es ist ne recon 351 verbaut und die 324 pedale. Es kommt jetzt noch ne reba rein und ein paar candy´s dann geht das gewicht nochmal 600 gr. runter.
vielleicht noch ein paar latex schläuche die bringen auch nochmal 300 gr. aber trotzdem die 11,9 laut angabe sind sportlich


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Januar 2008)

machst du guck 12,2kg mit julie bremsen und schweren mavic felgen.


----------



## 1298ep (14. Januar 2008)

Jetzt auch ein Bild, wenn auch nich so tolle Quali.
Aber fährt saugut und mit anderen Reifen bin ich noch nen Pfund leichter, also 11,8


----------



## r19andre (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,
hast du ach nen SLR Sattel drauf?
Bei meinem kratzt die Sattelschraube die Sattelschale von unten kaputt, da man die vordere soweit reindrehen muss, das der Sattel waagerecht steht.

Andre


----------



## stingbuddy (14. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> und wieder ist eun neues bike geboren)
> aber entweder stimmt meine waage nicht, oder es ist tatsächlich so schwer.
> es wiegt jetzt so wie da steht 13,46
> es ist ne recon 351 verbaut und die 324 pedale. Es kommt jetzt noch ne reba rein und ein paar candy´s dann geht das gewicht nochmal 600 gr. runter.
> vielleicht noch ein paar latex schläuche die bringen auch nochmal 300 gr. aber trotzdem die 11,9 laut angabe sind sportlich



also das mit den schläuchen ist etwas übertrieben. die xx light von schwalbe wiegen 95 gr/stck. das wären 190 zusammen. und 490 können deine jetzigen nicht haben. normale schläuche wiegen so um die 340gr/satz. also eher 150 ersparnis. du kannst noch mit exustar pedale gewicht sparen. meine wiegen 212 gr. das sind noch mal ca. 150 gr. ersparnis. dann noch ein syntace f99, das spart im gegensatz zu deinem auch noch mal ca. 70 gramm. die reba und die aufgezählten teile machen dann ca. 850 gramm aus. da kommst du dann auf knappe 12,6 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (14. Januar 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du ach nen SLR Sattel drauf?
> Bei meinem kratzt die Sattelschraube die Sattelschale von unten kaputt, da man die vordere soweit reindrehen muss, das der Sattel waagerecht steht.
> 
> Andre


Ich hab nen SLR, aber die Schrauben kommen nicht unten gegen. Vielleicht mal die Schrauben wechseln, von vorn nach hint.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Januar 2008)

also mal ehrlich wir alle als hobbybiker, glaubt ihr wir merken 300 gramm?


----------



## stingbuddy (14. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich wir alle als hobbybiker, glaubt ihr wir merken 300 gramm?



an der rotierenden masse auf alle fälle. also an den laufrädern merkt man wirklich einen unterschied.


----------



## Käse (14. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> also das mit den schläuchen ist etwas übertrieben. die xx light von schwalbe wiegen 95 gr/stck. das wären 190 zusammen. und 490 können deine jetzigen nicht haben. normale schläuche wiegen so um die 340gr/satz. also eher 150 ersparnis. du kannst noch mit exustar pedale gewicht sparen. meine wiegen 212 gr. das sind noch mal ca. 150 gr. ersparnis. dann noch ein syntace f99, das spart im gegensatz zu deinem auch noch mal ca. 70 gramm. die reba und die aufgezählten teile machen dann ca. 850 gramm aus. da kommst du dann auf knappe 12,6 kg.


 

hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k383/a116/schlauch_av_13.html geben Sie den schlauch mit 240 gr. an. x2 ist 480 gr. - 190gr = 290 gr.
mal schauen was sich da noch machn kann.
trotzdem wundert es mich das andere so easy mit mavics und julies auf 12,1 kilo kommen. 

anbei meine teileliste:

Komponenten
Sting 18" in schwarz
Gabel recon 351 wird ne reba u-turnn
Schalthebel/-werk Deore XT 2008
Umwerfer Shimano XT 2008
Kassette Shimano Deore XT 2008
Bremsen-/hebel Magura Louise FR 210/ 180 (ich weis aber die verzögerung ist ein traum
Kurbeln Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager Shimano XT
Naben Hügi 240s 
Felgen DT-Swiss 4.1
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard AV 13
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: so ein 250gr teil
Vorbau: Truvativ XR 3D 70 mm 
Lenker:ein alter GID von Ghost kommt jetzt ein syntace 2014 dran
Griffe: ergon gr2 wiegen glaub ich 300gr. da könnte man gut sparen sind aber sackbequem 
Pedale: 324  da kommen jetzt candy´s drauf

= 13,46 kg.


----------



## Käse (14. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> machst du guck 12,2kg mit julie bremsen und schweren mavic felgen.



wie das???


----------



## stingbuddy (14. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k383/a116/schlauch_av_13.html geben Sie den schlauch mit 240 gr. an. x2 ist 480 gr. - 190gr = 290 gr.
> mal schauen was sich da noch machn kann.
> trotzdem wundert es mich das andere so easy mit mavics und julies auf 12,1 kilo kommen.
> 
> ...



die angaben mit 12,1 kg mit mavic und julie sind meiner meinung nach erfunden. ich fahre xtr kurbeln, american classic und discs, bei denen beide scheiben weniger wie eine julie wiegen. dann müsste mein rad unter 11 kg kommen. ich habe jede schraube gegen alu getauscht, einen 120 gr. sattel, 95 gr. schläuche und titan pedale, sowie carbon lenker und nen f99 vorbau. also nicht immer alles glauben, was die leute so schreiben. ein foto an einer waage ist aussagekräftig. 

aber mit 300 gr. griffen ist schon klar. meine zB haben 18gr. und sind auch richtig dick. habe sonst auch probleme und ohne handschuhe geht gar nicht, aber das ist ja klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (15. Januar 2008)

Es ist zwar schön ein leichtes Bike zu haben, aber wie stingbuddy schon sagt, merken tut man es evtl. an den Rädern.
Meistens haben die Fahrer selbst so viel Reserven, das es die billigste Variante ist: weniger zu essen, oder mehr zu biken 
Das Gewicht der Komponenten ist entscheidend Fahrer mit Bike.
Was nutzt es wenn ich ein 10kg Fully fahre, ich aber selber einen Doppelzentner auf meinen Sohlen trage.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

also möchtest du behaupten, dass ich lüge. mal überprüft ob deine tollen 18gramm griffe auch 18 gramm haben?
aber fahr mal weiter auf leichtbau getrimmt. immer leichter immer mehr plastik (carbon ist gemeint). bis euch das zeug unterm hintern wegbricht. habe nur die stütze in carbon weil die nen alukern hat.
und wenn ich sage 12,2 dann meine ich 12,2 und da ich weiß daß das stimmt, brauche ich kein foto mit ner waage machen.


----------



## stingbuddy (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> also möchtest du behaupten, dass ich lüge. mal überprüft ob deine tollen 18gramm griffe auch 18 gramm haben?
> aber fahr mal weiter auf leichtbau getrimmt. immer leichter immer mehr plastik (carbon ist gemeint). bis euch das zeug unterm hintern wegbricht. habe nur die stütze in carbon weil die nen alukern hat.
> und wenn ich sage 12,2 dann meine ich 12,2 und da ich weiß daß das stimmt, brauche ich kein foto mit ner waage machen.



hier mal zum anschauen. ich kann das auch ganz einfach belegen. aber das mit dem "plastik" war wohl nicht ernst gemeint von dir oder, ach stimmt, hält nichts aus, deshalb fahren die in der formel eins ja auch mit aluautos oder?lassen wir es einfach gut sein, jeder was er meint, aber ich kann das mit den julies und dem gewicht einfach nicht verstehen. der vorbau übrigens ist mit 6 aluschrauben abgespeckt. mir ist bis jetzt noch keine schraube gebrochen oder sonstiges. nur mal ein lenker, aber das hat mit den schrauben wenig zu tun. war übrigens einer aus alu und nicht aus plastik. also nicht ärgern, aber dieses forum ist ja auch da um etwas zu diskutieren oder?  

ach ja und sollte jemand den vorbau haben wollen, einfach mailen.


----------



## thunderbee04 (15. Januar 2008)

Was solls? Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen! Ein Sting ist doch ein total geiles Gerät und wenn ich ein paar Parts mal austauschen werde, dann kommen auch leichtere drauf.
Aber vorher interessiert mich das Schaltwerk XT 2008. Ich habe es jetzt endlich mal in Natura gesehen und hat mich direkt überzeugt!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hier mal zum anschauen. ich kann das auch ganz einfach belegen. aber das mit dem "plastik" war wohl nicht ernst gemeint von dir oder, ach stimmt, hält nichts aus, deshalb fahren die in der formel eins ja auch mit aluautos oder?lassen wir es einfach gut sein, jeder was er meint, aber ich kann das mit den julies und dem gewicht einfach nicht verstehen. der vorbau übrigens ist mit 6 aluschrauben abgespeckt. mir ist bis jetzt noch keine schraube gebrochen oder sonstiges. nur mal ein lenker, aber das hat mit den schrauben wenig zu tun. war übrigens einer aus alu und nicht aus plastik. also nicht ärgern, aber dieses forum ist ja auch da um etwas zu diskutieren oder?
> 
> ach ja und sollte jemand den vorbau haben wollen, einfach mailen.



du kennst die olympischen spiele 2004 von athen? du kennst lado fumic? 4 jahre vorbereitung fürn arsch wegen 50 gramm. sein toller ach so stabiler carbonsattel ist ihm in der ersten runde gebrochen, sodaß sich das carbon in seinen oberschenkel gebohrt hat.
und carbontechnik der bikeszene mit der formel 1 zu vergleichen ist mehr als lächerlich. wieviel geben teilehersteller für forschung aus und wieviel ein f1 rennstall. aber was soll es, du weisst was du tust.


----------



## stingbuddy (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> du kennst die olympischen spiele 2004 von athen? du kennst lado fumic? 4 jahre vorbereitung fürn arsch wegen 50 gramm. sein toller ach so stabiler carbonsattel ist ihm in der ersten runde gebrochen, sodaß sich das carbon in seinen oberschenkel gebohrt hat.
> und carbontechnik der bikeszene mit der formel 1 zu vergleichen ist mehr als lächerlich. wieviel geben teilehersteller für forschung aus und wieviel ein f1 rennstall. aber was soll es, du weisst was du tust.



ax-lightness ist eine der firmen, die die leichtesten carbonteile für fahrräder herstellt und zugleich die formel 1 mit teilen beliefert. aber egal, ich habe seit meinem lenkerbruch und ner verbogenen sattelstütze genug von alu. das sting gibts leider nicht in carbon.


----------



## tutterchen (15. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> wie das???



na schau dir doch den rahmen an, das sind doch höchstens 10". wenn man mal mit 150g je rahmengröße überschlägt ...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

ich habe seit fast 5,5 jahren diese lenker / vorbau kombi dran (syntace vro in alu) die hat mind 3 üble abflüge an meinem alten bike überlebt. bis jetzt hält es und ich hab nen ordentliches kampfgewicht. aber ist ja auch wurscht. hier geht es um das sting an sich und cube bikes an sich. die dinger sind geil.


----------



## stingbuddy (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ich habe seit fast 5,5 jahren diese lenker / vorbau kombi dran (syntace vro in alu) die hat mind 3 üble abflüge an meinem alten bike überlebt. bis jetzt hält es und ich hab nen ordentliches kampfgewicht. aber ist ja auch wurscht. hier geht es um das sting an sich und cube bikes an sich. die dinger sind geil.



da sind wir beide gleicher meinung


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

semper fi bruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> semper fi bruder



die guten alten sprüche der marines. für die dies nicht kennen: IMMER TREU!!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> die guten alten sprüche der marines. für die dies nicht kennen: IMMER TREU!!!



da kennt sich einer aus


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und zudem auch neuer Besitzer eines Cube Sting. Habe mir einen der derzeit bei Ebay angebotenen 2006er Rahmen geschossen.

Kam mit 2008er FOX Dämpfer....

Aktuell bin ich am Aufbauen, scheitere aber am Umwerfer. Der, den ich mit gekauft habe, passt nicht. Ist ein aktueller XT DualPull Umwerfer, bei dem schleift die Zugklemmschraube an der Schwinge.

Was habt Ihr für Umwerfermodelle verbaut?

Grüsse


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (16. Januar 2008)

Da ist ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Er ist also am Innenlager befestigt.

Hier ist ein Link mit einem Bild dazu ...

http://www.starbike.com/images/Shimano/Deore_XT/FD-M760-E.jpg

Da wirst Du wohl kaum drumherum kommen, Dir einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## Käse (16. Januar 2008)

kann ich bestätigen ich hab den Shimano XT-Umwerfer FD-770M-E


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. Januar 2008)

schliesse mich an. du brauchst den e-type, welcher am innenlager befestigt wird


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Da ist ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Er ist also am Innenlager befestigt.
> 
> Hier ist ein Link mit einem Bild dazu ...
> 
> ...



Meiner ist auch ein E Type, Modell FD M 770, also der aktuelle 2008er XT Werfer.
Soweit ich weiß, gibts den nur in DualPull Ausführung und da ist die Klemmschraube so weit unten, dass man 

a) den Zug nicht klemmen kann weil man mit dem Inbus nicht dran kommt und
b) die Schraube bei m Einfedern an die Schwinge kommt was hässliche Kratzer hinterlässt und den Werfer zum  Schalten motiviert (beides lästig)

Der 760er ist das Modell von 2007, oder?


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

Hier mal der Versuch, ein Bild hoch zu laden, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage ...

wie geht ihr denn mit euerm Sting um? Ich meine, es ist ja tendenziell eher ein Race-Fully. Wie stark belastet ihr es denn mit Sprüngen und so was in der Richtung. Ich habe mir meins spontan beim Händler gekauft, da es mir auf den ersten Blick gefallen hatte (von den Komponenten her).

Nun habe ich es seit fast 4 Monaten und habe sagenhafte 350km runter, da ich mich nicht richtig traue, damit etwas härter umzugehen. Nutzt ihr eure Cubes nur für Waldautobahnen und eher dezenteren Abfahrten oder lasst ihr auch mal richtig Dampf damit ab?

Ich weiß, dass es eine bescheidene Frage ist, aber ich hab es nunmal gekauft (Fehlkauf) und habe leider nicht das Geld bereit, es für 1500,- Euro bei e-Bay zu verschleudern, um mir ein Stereo zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Da ist ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Er ist also am Innenlager befestigt.
> 
> Hier ist ein Link mit einem Bild dazu ...
> 
> ...



Meiner ist auch ein E Type, Modell FD M 770, also der aktuelle 2008er XT Werfer.
Soweit ich weiß, gibts den nur in DualPull Ausführung und da ist die Klemmschraube so weit unten, dass man 

a) den Zug nicht klemmen kann weil man mit dem Inbus nicht dran kommt und
b) die Schraube bei m Einfedern an die Schwinge kommt was hässliche Kratzer hinterlässt und den Werfer zum  Schalten motiviert (beides lästig)

Der 760er ist das Modell von 2007, oder?


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage ...
> 
> wie geht ihr denn mit euerm Sting um?
> 
> Kannst locker alles mitnehmen was geht, allerdings denk an die Dämpfung die muß darauf abgestimmt sein. Aber wenn du Carbon am Rädl hast sei vorsichtig  derscheiß vergibt keine fehler...


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (16. Januar 2008)

Ja, mein Carbonlenker habe ich als allererstes gegen Alu getauscht.

Ich sehe es ja vom Prinzip her auch so, dass man mit einem Qualitäts-MTB nicht zimperlich umgehen brauch. Aber ich weiß halt nicht, wo man eine Grenze setzen sollte. Und das ist halt eine gewisse Hemmung im eigenen Fahrverhalten.

Als ich mein Torque 3 noch hatte, habe ich mir um nichts eine Waffel gemacht ... da hatte ich eher das Gefühl, dass ich wohl eher als das Torque kaputt gehe  Aber die 17kg waren mir dann doch zu wuchtig.


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

Mein C-Lenker hat mir ne delle in den Rahmen gehauen..
Hab jetzt auch nen Alu und die Sattelstütze mußte auch weg. Nach dem ewigen Rein Raus  und den vielen Kratzer hab ich der nicht mehr getraut..

Ach ja hab mir seit letzter Woche eine Maverick geleistet (aber noch nicht ausprobiert)


----------



## stingbuddy (16. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch ein E Type, Modell FD M 770, also der aktuelle 2008er XT Werfer.
> Soweit ich weiß, gibts den nur in DualPull Ausführung und da ist die Klemmschraube so weit unten, dass man
> 
> a) den Zug nicht klemmen kann weil man mit dem Inbus nicht dran kommt und
> ...



hallo erstmal, es fkt. nur ein etype umwerfer. entweder 760 770 oder 960 970 völlig egal welcher, der zug muss immer von unten angelegt werden. das festschrauben ist etwas schwierig, da man nicht anständig an die klemmschraube kommt. am besten den zug etwas länger lassen, den umwerfer mit der hand aufs zweite ritzel drücken und festschrauben. die feineinstellung kann man ja vom schalthebel aus justieren, ob etwas mehr oder weniger zug erforderlich ist. zu deinem bild kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da man alles schwer erkennt. mach mal eins von der tretlagerseite.


----------



## stingbuddy (16. Januar 2008)

GangBangBiker schrieb:


> Mein C-Lenker hat mir ne delle in den Rahmen gehauen..
> Hab jetzt auch nen Alu und die Sattelstütze mußte auch weg. Nach dem ewigen Rein Raus  und den vielen Kratzer hab ich der nicht mehr getraut..
> 
> Ach ja hab mir seit letzter Woche eine Maverick geleistet (aber noch nicht ausprobiert)



aber ein alu lenker haut dir auch ne delle in den rahmen. also ich fahr ja auch nicht wie ne hausfrau, aber den syntace duraflite carbon hab ich noch nicht abgerissen. aber leider schon einige alulenker und einmal mir sauber die schnauze aufgeschlagen, als sich bei der landung aus etwa nem meter höhe der rechte teil des lenkers nicht mehr am vorbau befand. find ich irgendwie komisch, dass einige probleme mit carbon haben. leute, in 4-5 jahren gibt es nichts anderes mehr. dann bauen die das sting auch aus carbon 

im übrigen, meines ist bereit den besitzer zu wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mein Sting *K18* im Oktober bestellt und es soll Anfang Feb. kommen. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir 200 â¬ Nachlass gewÃ¤hrt. Die habe ich in XTR Shifter investiert. Pedale werden die XTÂ´s in schwarz. Flaschenhalter werden die Rib Cage und der Sattel wird ein ProLogo mit austauschbarer Satteldecke. Den habe ich auch am RR und der sieht nicht nur gut aus sondern passt 1A zum meinem A....
Beim Carbonlenker bin noch ein wenig misstrauisch, scheint aber zu halten. 
Die LaufrÃ¤der (Alex EN24) sagen mir Ã¼berhaupt nichts, wie sind die???
Was habt ihr denn an euren Stings verÃ¤ndert.


----------



## stingbuddy (16. Januar 2008)

so gut wie alles. sieh dir die bilder an.


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

Alulenker 12 grad ,Maverick Sattelstütze,


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. Januar 2008)

Tausch X9 gegen XT Schaltwerk und XTR Shifter.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und zudem auch neuer Besitzer eines Cube Sting. Habe mir einen der derzeit bei Ebay angebotenen 2006er Rahmen geschossen.
> 
> ...



Hier bekommst du den passenden Umwerfer, habe meinen dort auch gekauft ging fix und Top Ware!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-FD-M-770...7023291QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77612QQcmdZViewItem

Sushi


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe nur einen kürzeren Vorbau und halt den gekröpften Lenker. Das mit dem Carbon ist halt so eine Sache, ich fühle mich nicht besonders sicher damit (besonders dem Lenker). Bin aber auch nicht auf jedes Gramm Gewicht sparen scharf, was mir den Umstieg natürlich sehr erleichtert hat. Jedoch denke ich schon, dass es von der Haltbarkeit her sehr gut ausgereift ist.

Das einzigste was ich noch ändern möchte, sind ein paar diverse rot eloxierte Aluschrauben, z.B. am Kettenblatt.

Die Alex Felgen kenn ich leider nicht näher.
Kannst ja mal googlen oder hier im Forum im TechTalk nachfragen.


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hallo erstmal, es fkt. nur ein etype umwerfer. entweder 760 770 oder 960 970 völlig egal welcher, der zug muss immer von unten angelegt werden. das festschrauben ist etwas schwierig, da man nicht anständig an die klemmschraube kommt. am besten den zug etwas länger lassen, den umwerfer mit der hand aufs zweite ritzel drücken und festschrauben. die feineinstellung kann man ja vom schalthebel aus justieren, ob etwas mehr oder weniger zug erforderlich ist. zu deinem bild kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da man alles schwer erkennt. mach mal eins von der tretlagerseite.



Hi Stingbuddy,

genau so kann man den Zug von meinem E Type auch klemmen (Umwerfer nach aussen drücken, etc.) = krampf. Ist ein 770 E Type Dual Pull (zu von unten, über den Umwerfer drüber legen, dann wieder nach unten und dann klemmen).
Allerdings: die Klemmschraube sitzt eben so tief (1 Millimeter von der Schwinge), dass sie an der Schwinge anschlägt, sobald man auf dem Rahmen sitzt. Der schwarze Fleck auf der weissen Schwinge ist der häßliche Kratzer, den die Klemmnung dann beim Einfedern hinterlässt. Mache morgen mal ein paar andere Bilder.

Ich hab bei einigen  Bildern hier im Forum bereits gesehen, dass bei diesen Umwerfern die Klemmschraube weiter oben sitzt, die Zugführung ist aber die gleiche.

Der 770 DualPull passt jedenfalls nicht wirklich.

Grüsse


----------



## stingbuddy (16. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hi Stingbuddy,
> 
> genau so kann man den Zug von meinem E Type auch klemmen (Umwerfer nach aussen drücken, etc.) = krampf. Ist ein 770 E Type Dual Pull (zu von unten, über den Umwerfer drüber legen, dann wieder nach unten und dann klemmen).
> Allerdings: die Klemmschraube sitzt eben so tief (1 Millimeter von der Schwinge), dass sie an der Schwinge anschlägt, sobald man auf dem Rahmen sitzt. Der schwarze Fleck auf der weissen Schwinge ist der häßliche Kratzer, den die Klemmnung dann beim Einfedern hinterlässt. Mache morgen mal ein paar andere Bilder.
> ...


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gerade an meinem Sting K24 von 2007 nachgeschaut und da ist ein 760er dran verbaut. Da ist noch eine Gravor, da steht Chainstay Angel 66° - 69° drauf, was auch immer das genau bedeuten soll.

Ich nehme aber stark an, dass Du dich an Cube wenden kannst und Dir dort sicher weitergeholfen werden kann.


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> *hast du vorhin nicht von einem 760er geschrieben. ich habe diesen und tausche jetzt gegen einen 960er. mit der 70er serie kenne ich mich nicht aus und da die rahmen, die alle von siopadubh (e---y) gekauft werden alle von 2006 sind passt auf alle fälle auch ein umwerfer aus diesem baujahr.*



Locker bleiben Ich habe immer nur von einem XT 770 Umwerfer gesprochen und dass der nicht passt.
Ist ein 2008 XT Umwerfer.
Und ich wollte nur wissen, welcher passt....



stingbuddy schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!! es passen aufgrund der 73 innenlagerbreite plus etype umwerfer NUR shimano hollowtech II und race face kurbeln, sofern sie mit 3 distanzringen geliefert werden.



Hab ich, danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (16. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade an meinem Sting K24 von 2007 nachgeschaut und da ist ein 760er dran verbaut. Da ist noch eine Gravor, da steht Chainstay Angel 66° - 69° drauf, was auch immer das genau bedeuten soll.
> 
> Ich nehme aber stark an, dass Du dich an Cube wenden kannst und Dir dort sicher weitergeholfen werden kann.




so ist es auch. der 760 hat luft ohne ende. das bild ist nicht besonders gut, aber daran siehst du das alles passt und genug luft ist.


----------



## kyckling (16. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> so ist es auch. der 760 hat luft ohne ende. das bild ist nicht besonders gut, aber daran siehst du das alles passt und genug luft ist.



Danke. Bei meinem sitzt die Klemmschraube etwas unterhalb der Stelle, wo Dein Zug den Knick nach aussen macht und die Schraube zeigt dann auch noch schräg nach unten.


----------



## DS-Cube (17. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> das ist mal ne antwort. wiege 93kg und fahre auch 13 bar. denke eigentlich ist genug, sonst ist der dämpfer zu hart sodaß nur grobe schläge durchkommen.
> gíbt es andere erfahrungen/meinungen?



Hallo,

fahre meine 89 kg mit 15,5 bar durch die Gegend und meine, dass der Dämpfer mit geöffneter Plattform noch zu nachgiebig ist! Sollte ich mich so täuschen oder aber ist das Einsacken im Wiegetritt normal?

Gruß


----------



## GangBangBiker (17. Januar 2008)

DS-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre meine 89 kg mit 15,5 bar durch die Gegend und meine, dass der Dämpfer mit geöffneter Plattform noch zu nachgiebig ist! Sollte ich mich so täuschen oder aber ist das Einsacken im Wiegetritt normal?
> 
> Gruß



was für Dämpfer hast du drin? Vielleich den FOX rp23


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (17. Januar 2008)

Merkt ihr eigentlich einen deutlichen Unterschied am RP23, zwischen den Einstellungen 1 - 2 - 3 ???


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (17. Januar 2008)

nicht so wirklich. man muss wohl biketester sein bzw profifahrer, um einen unterschied zu merken. da ich eh im dämpfer 13bar habe ist er sowieso sehr hart eingestellt und reagiert nicht auf kleinste unembenheiten (oder er ist so gut incl. hinterbau, daß ich nicht merke wie er arbeitet.


----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Locker bleiben Ich habe immer nur von einem XT 770 Umwerfer gesprochen und dass der nicht passt.
> Ist ein 2008 XT Umwerfer.
> Und ich wollte nur wissen, welcher passt....
> 
> ...



Bei den Ebay Rahmen kann man ja optional einen passenden XT E Umwerfer zum Rahmen mitbestellen. Und laut Artikelbeschreibung schicken sie einen FD-770M-E mit. Dann sollte man doch davon ausgehen können dass der passt.


----------



## GangBangBiker (17. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich einen deutlichen Unterschied am RP23, zwischen den Einstellungen 1 - 2 - 3 ???



also ich muß zugeben ,daß ich auch nicht so schlau werd aus dem Ding


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Bei den Ebay Rahmen kann man ja optional einen passenden XT E Umwerfer zum Rahmen mitbestellen. Und laut Artikelbeschreibung schicken sie einen FD-770M-E mit. Dann sollte man doch davon ausgehen können dass der passt.



Hi, da hab ich ihn auch her, aber er passt nicht. Die versuchen nun, einen passenden zu beschaffen und daher meine Frage an die Gemeinde, welches Modell sie verbaut haben und ob dabei auch ein DualPull Modell ist (bei dem sowohl der Zug von oben als auch von unten kommen kann)

Ich habe noch einmal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Man kann erkennen, dass die Klemmschraube an der Schwinge anstößt und zudem der Zug beim Weg vom Tretlager nach oben an der Schwinge schleift.

Nur, falls jemand einen FD 770 M-E in Erwägung zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeroellFlitzer (17. Januar 2008)

Also es ist ja die Einstellung vom ProPedal. Stufe 3 ist wohl die härteste Einstellung. Aber ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht so ausführlich ausprobieren können.

Ich denke mal diese Einstellung wird sich erst bei längeren Anstiegen bemerkbar machen. Das kann ich hier in meiner Wohngegend leider nicht wirklich ausprobieren und frage deswegen mal die anderen hier


----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hi, da hab ich ihn auch her, aber er passt nicht. Die versuchen nun, einen passenden zu beschaffen und daher meine Frage an die Gemeinde, welches Modell sie verbaut haben und ob dabei auch ein DualPull Modell ist (bei dem sowohl der Zug von oben als auch von unten kommen kann)
> 
> Ich habe noch einmal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Man kann erkennen, dass die Klemmschraube an der Schwinge anstößt und zudem der Zug beim Weg vom Tretlager nach oben an der Schwinge schleift.
> 
> Nur, falls jemand einen FD 770 M-E in Erwägung zieht.



Hmm.. wenn du deinen Umwerfer da auch her hast ist das natürlich extra doof wenn er dann nicht passt. Hat denn jemand erfolgreich einen FD 770M-E an seinem Sting 2006 verbaut ? 
Sushi1976 ?? Ist es ein 2006er Rahmen den du gekauft hast ?


----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

Mein Päckchen mit dem FD 770M-E kam gerade und das sieht für mich so aus als obs passt.Streift nirgends.


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mein Päckchen mit dem FD 770M-E kam gerade und das sieht für mich so aus als obs passt.Streift nirgends.



Sonderbar. Ist Dein Umwerfer ein DualPull? Kannst Du evtl. mal ein Bild machen?

Bei mir schleift es nicht nur, es ist auch durchs Einfedern der Lack an der Schwinge weg...


----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Sonderbar. Ist Dein Umwerfer ein DualPull? Kannst Du evtl. mal ein Bild machen?
> 
> Bei mir schleift es nicht nur, es ist auch durchs Einfedern der Lack an der Schwinge weg...



OK. Jetzt seh ichs auch. Beim Einfedern streift es an der Klemmung des Zugs. Klasse.


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> OK. Jetzt seh ichs auch. Beim Einfedern streift es an der Klemmung des Zugs. Klasse.



Mein Beileid.
Hast Du einen 2006er Rahmen oder einen neueren?
Liegt in jedem Fall an dieser DualPull Klemmung, bei der die Schraube so weit unten sitzt.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es des FD 770 E Type nur in DualPull Ausführung, oder weiß wer was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

Jep, einen 2006er Rahmen. 
Hat jemand hier ein 2006er Sting und kann die Modellbezeichnung seines Umwerfers posten ?


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> Hast Du einen 2006er Rahmen oder einen neueren?
> Liegt in jedem Fall an dieser DualPull Klemmung, bei der die Schraube so weit unten sitzt.
> Meines Wissens nach gibt es des FD 770 E Type nur in DualPull Ausführung, oder weiß wer was anderes.




für alle, die sich in den rahmen bei e---y geholt haben. es handelt sich bei den rahmen um 2006er modelle, an die ein 760 oder 960 umwerfer downpull gehört. schaut euch das foto von meinem grünen an, da ist genug platz. der verkäufer bei e---y kauft restwaren bei cube o.ä. auf und bietet den neuen umwerfer dualpull dazu an. das funktioniert nicht. sorry jungs. holt euch nen gebrauchten 760er, der passt. 

und falls jemand ein grünes gern hätte, entweder komplett oder nur rahmen mit dämper, gabel und sattelstütze mit passendem umwerfer und einer grünen xt kurbel, der soll sich einfach melden.


----------



## rr-igel (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
die 580 (LX), 760 (XT) und 960 (XTR)  Umwerfer gibt es nur als Dualpull, sollten dem Jahrgang nach aber alle passen.
Ich hab auch einen  von den Rahmen, und hab einen FD-M750E verbaut, das ist ein reiner Downpull und der passt, ist aber für eine andere Kettenlinie, 47,5 statt 50mm bei den Hollowtec II Kurbeln. Wie weit der mit den Kurbeln trotzdem sauber schaltet kann ich noch nicht sagen. Eine Alternative als reiner Downpull wäre noch der FD-M571E (LX) als Downpull, ist aber auch für 47,5mm Kettenlinie. Vorteil: die beiden Umwerfer sind deutlich leichter, als die Dualpull.


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> die 580 (LX), 760 (XT) und 960 (XTR)  Umwerfer gibt es nur als Dualpull, sollten dem Jahrgang nach aber alle passen.
> Ich hab auch einen  von den Rahmen, und hab einen FD-M750E verbaut, das ist ein reiner Downpull und der passt, ist aber für eine andere Kettenlinie, 47,5 statt 50mm bei den Hollowtec II Kurbeln. Wie weit der mit den Kurbeln trotzdem sauber schaltet kann ich noch nicht sagen. Eine Alternative als reiner Downpull wäre noch der FD-M571E (LX) als Downpull, ist aber auch für 47,5mm Kettenlinie. Vorteil: die beiden Umwerfer sind deutlich leichter, als die Dualpull.



der umwerfer passt, aber man muss kleine abstriche machen. wenn man auf dem mittleren kettenblatt fährt, schleift er entweder bei den obersten oder den untersten zwei ritzeln hinten. mit drehgriffen ist es nicht so schlimm, weil man etwas nachdrehen kann. bei dual control oder rapidfire ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## korn17681 (17. Januar 2008)

So mein 2006 Sting is nun auch endlich da!!!  

Zum Glück hab ich noch mal im Forum vorbeigeschaut, da ich auch drauf und dran war mir den M770 zu kaufen!  

Wer braucht, hier gibt billig billig den M760 und M960....

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/mtb.html

So denn


----------



## tutterchen (17. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> nicht so wirklich. man muss wohl biketester sein bzw profifahrer, um einen unterschied zu merken. da ich eh im dämpfer 13bar habe ist er sowieso sehr hart eingestellt und reagiert nicht auf kleinste unembenheiten (oder er ist so gut incl. hinterbau, daß ich nicht merke wie er arbeitet.


dann schau doch einfach mal beim fahren (am besten auf einem hellen untergrund) nach unten auf das gelenk. man kann sehn wie sich dieses immer ganz wenig hoch und runter bewegt.


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> für alle, die sich in den rahmen bei e---y geholt haben. es handelt sich bei den rahmen um 2006er modelle, an die ein 760 oder 960 umwerfer downpull gehört. schaut euch das foto von meinem grünen an, da ist genug platz. der verkäufer bei e---y kauft restwaren bei cube o.ä. auf und bietet den neuen umwerfer dualpull dazu an. das funktioniert nicht. sorry jungs. holt euch nen gebrauchten 760er, der passt.



Schon verstanden, ich warte auf meinen 'neuen alten'.
Aber mal 'ne andere (vielleicht auch blöde) Frage: hat Cube die Rahmenform an die neuen Umwerfer angepasst oder kaufen die jetzt alle altbestände auf...?



stingbuddy schrieb:


> und falls jemand ein grünes gern hätte, entweder komplett oder nur rahmen mit dämper, gabel und sattelstütze mit passendem umwerfer und einer grünen xt kurbel, der soll sich einfach melden.



grüne XT Kurbel Lass sehen


----------



## DS-Cube (17. Januar 2008)

GangBangBiker schrieb:


> was für Dämpfer hast du drin? Vielleich den FOX rp23



Jawoll, den Fox RP 23!


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

@kyckling

hier ist die kurbel. habe auf der innenseite die kettenblattanschläge abgeschnitten damit die 2008 er kettenblätter passen. das passt zwar alles nicht zu dem thema cube sting, aber war an einem montiert (geht grad noch durch, oder?) 
ach und wie kommt ihr mit euren umwerfern klar? find ich irgendwie nett, das ist ja wie ne grippewelle. es erwischt fast alle. und allen hilft nur die gleiche medizin. ein downpull!!!!!


----------



## Trumpf (17. Januar 2008)

Das Thema Umwerfer hat sich bei mir vorerst erledigt. Ich hab einen passenden Umwerfer dran. 
Es ist kein FD M770-E. Sondern "nur" ein LX Umwerfer. Ist ja nicht ganz so wichtig vorne. Zum Kette rüberlupfen wirds reichen.
Wenn er mich ärgert fliegt er irgendwann weg... für den Schreck-Tag heute ist er aber gerade perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> @kyckling
> 
> hier ist die kurbel. habe auf der innenseite die kettenblattanschläge abgeschnitten damit die 2008 er kettenblätter passen. das passt zwar alles nicht zu dem thema cube sting, aber war an einem montiert (geht grad noch durch, oder?)
> ach und wie kommt ihr mit euren umwerfern klar? find ich irgendwie nett, das ist ja wie ne grippewelle. es erwischt fast alle. und allen hilft nur die gleiche medizin. ein downpull!!!!!



Hallo Meister 

trifft wohl wirklich alle, habe wohl was ausgelöst.... 

Aber dennoch: was macht Cube mit den 2008er Umwerfern, wenn nicht das Rahmendesign angepasst wurde?
Weiterhin habe ich auch auch noch keine echten  DownPulls aus der 760er Serie im Internet finden können (nur jede Menge DualPulls)...

Die grüne schaut ja schon g--l   
Selbst gemacht? Passt aber leider wirklich nur zu ausgewählten Rahmen...

Grüsse


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

hab ich lackieren lassen. für die paar euro stell ich mich nicht hin und schleif ewig rum und grundier und lackier... klarlack usw... habe die kurbel hingebracht, zwei tage später abgeholt und 15 euro bezahlt. also wer das selber macht, der muss viel zeit übrig haben oder sehr knapp bei kasse sein. 
wegen dem umwerfer, ich glaube das ist ein 751 er. ist aber ein reiner downpull.


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

Versteh ich, würde ich auch nicht selber machen, habe noch nicht einmal das Equipement dazu zu Hause. Wer hat das schon, ausser ein Lackierer.

Hätte aber sein können, dass Du ein Hobby Lackierer bist.

DownPull ist das Zauberwort, aber irgendwie mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen. 

Deine grüne Kurbel ist echt g--l, aber passt eigentlich nur zu Deinem grünen Rahmen, oder....


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

das müsste die richtige medizin für alle sein. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Umwer...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> das müsste die richtige medizin für alle sein.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Umwer...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem



Der Werfer schon, aber 

"OHNE RAHMENBEFESTIGUNGSSCHRAUBE"  zu dem Preis?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> das müsste die richtige medizin für alle sein.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Umwer...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem



Und noch ein Top Händler dazu


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Der Werfer schon, aber
> 
> "OHNE RAHMENBEFESTIGUNGSSCHRAUBE"  zu dem Preis?



da würde ich sowieso eine senkkopf aluschraube reinmachen. die ist doch nur zur fixierung. die lagerschalen halten den umwerfer schon ziemlich fest. welche rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> da würde ich sowieso eine senkkopf aluschraube reinmachen. die ist doch nur zur fixierung. die lagerschalen halten den umwerfer schon ziemlich fest. welche rahmengröße hast du?



18 Zoll... Wieso?


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> 18 Zoll... Wieso?



sonst hätte ich dir meinen mit der grünen kurbel und passendem umwerfer schmackhaft machen können. ist aber ein 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyckling (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sonst hätte ich dir meinen mit der grünen kurbel und passendem umwerfer schmackhaft machen können. ist aber ein 20"



Grün passt aber leider nicht in mein Farbkonzept.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> das müsste die richtige medizin für alle sein.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Umwer...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


  mhh. also passt der  xt 760 er auch nicht, oder was ?


----------



## rr-igel (18. Januar 2008)

Den hier könnt Ihr auch als Medizin verwenden, vor allem bei dem Preis, und beim Umwerfer gibt es kaum Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen LX und XT.

Und nächste Woche gibt es Bilder von meinem Sting, mir fehlen noch ein paar Teile zum komplettieren.


----------



## ShogunZ (18. Januar 2008)

Passt dann ans Sting bzw. Fritzz gar kein XTR 970, oder?


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe heute erstmal festgestellt, dass mein K24 aus 2007 die X.0 Matchmaker verbaut hat. Aber in allen Erläuterungen der Radhändler ist von X.9 die Rede?

Habt ihr auch Matchmaker bzw die X.0 Trigger?


----------



## stingbuddy (21. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen, welchen dämpfer findet ihr besser, aber bitte nicht nur sagen welchen ihr am sting fahrt, sondern bitte wirklich die unterschiede und die empfehlungen nennen. also:

Manitou swinger spv

Fox RP 23

Vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (21. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre ein Sting mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer und ein Fritzz mit Manitou 4-Way SPV Dämpfer. Ich fand den Manitou Dämpfer eigentlich immer recht klasse und hab auch immer gedacht dass ich ziemlich wippfrei damit Berghoch fahre. 
Aber seitdem ich das Sting mit RP23 habe muß ich schon sagen dass diese ProPedal Funktion am Fox Dämpfer echt klasse ist.


----------



## The_Cubefreak (22. Januar 2008)

hi. kann ich keinen stink normalen umwerfer am sting befestigen? also am rahmen, benÃ¶tige ich da so einen der am innenlager festgemacht wird?

und lohnt der aufpreis von 100â¬ einen fox dÃ¤mpfer zu nehmen oder reicht der manitou.

danke!


----------



## rr-igel (22. Januar 2008)

@The Cubefreak: am Cube Sting passt nur ein E-Type Umwerfer, also wie du schreibst einer fÃ¼r Innenlagermontage. Und wenn du dich auf die Rahmen in Ebay beziehst, die Differenz zwischen Manitou SPV und Fox RP23 sind 40â¬ bei den 2006er Rahmen, die Rahmen fÃ¼r 699,- sind 2007er Modelle und die gibt es nur mit Fox. Wegen der Frage, ob sich der Fox DÃ¤mpfer lohnt, kann ich nur auf den Beitrag von Trumpf verweisen, da ich keine Erfahrung mit beiden DÃ¤mpfern hab.


----------



## The_Cubefreak (22. Januar 2008)

danke, hat mir geholfen, also am besten gleich den umwerfer bei dem ebay händler mitbestellen?


----------



## rr-igel (22. Januar 2008)

Nein, der FD-770M-E streift an der linken Hinterbaustrebe, der hier passt und ist deutlich günstiger und beim Umwerfer ist kaum ein Qualitätsunterschied zwischen LX und XT


----------



## tutterchen (22. Januar 2008)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Ich habe heute erstmal festgestellt, dass mein K24 aus 2007 die X.0 Matchmaker verbaut hat. Aber in allen Erläuterungen der Radhändler ist von X.9 die Rede?
> 
> Habt ihr auch Matchmaker bzw die X.0 Trigger?



im 2007er katalogen sind folgende kombinationen am sting aufgeführt:

k24: sram x.o
louise: xt rf-plus
xtr: xtr rf-plus

auf der homepage war das ebenfalls der fall.

schau mal in mein photoalbum, da kannst du das auch sehen ...


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin durch die Eingabe "sting k24 2007" auf einige Händlerseiten gestoßen, wo die X.9 Shifter angegeben sind  

Hätt ja sein können, dass ich kein Cube von der Stange, sondern einen Individualaufbau ergattert habe 
Aber ich kann auch damit leben


----------



## dave_01 (22. Januar 2008)

lt. Händler hat Cube mit Shimano Lieferprobleme und versucht auf andere Teile z.B SRAM auszuweichen. Daher tauchen dzt. immer mehr "Sondermodelle" auf.


----------



## CoAXx (22. Januar 2008)

Jungs ihr sagt immer wieder der hat nur 2006er Modelle bei Ebay. Ich seh da aber auch den Sting Team 2008 für 699 mit FOX RP23. Das stimmt doch hoffentlich so, das es ein neuer ist oder?


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (23. Januar 2008)

Meinst Du e-Bay Deutschland? Bei mir kommen nur ein schwarzer und ein Team aus 2007 ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (23. Januar 2008)

Einen 2008er habe ich für den Preis noch nicht gesehen, wobei der 2007er und der 2008er Sting Rahmen sich meines wissens technisch nicht unterscheiden. Beim Stereo ist allerdings die Geometrie etwas verändert worden (niedrigeres Oberrohr).


----------



## CoAXx (23. Januar 2008)

Ja ich meinte 2007er. Also es gibt auch den 2007er Rahmen, wie ihr sicher schon gesehen Habt. Ich gehe also richtig in der Annahme, dass 2006-2008 keine Unterschiede ausser der Lackierung haben?


----------



## rr-igel (23. Januar 2008)

Der 2006er Rahmen ist etwas anders als die 2007er und 2008er, er hat noch aufgeschweisste Verstärkungsbleche, die 2007er und 2008er haben Hydroform Rohre und die Verstärtungen dadurch angeformt. Außerdem sind die 2006er Rahmen etwas kürzer als die neueren.


----------



## Käse (23. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hi, da hab ich ihn auch her, aber er passt nicht. Die versuchen nun, einen passenden zu beschaffen und daher meine Frage an die Gemeinde, welches Modell sie verbaut haben und ob dabei auch ein DualPull Modell ist (bei dem sowohl der Zug von oben als auch von unten kommen kann)
> 
> Ich habe noch einmal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Man kann erkennen, dass die Klemmschraube an der Schwinge anstößt und zudem der Zug beim Weg vom Tretlager nach oben an der Schwinge schleift.
> 
> Nur, falls jemand einen FD 770 M-E in Erwägung zieht.



Wie bist du mit dem Händler verblieben? bekommt man nun einen neuen bzw. passenden?

Frage in die Runde wer hat auch den rahmen aus ebay mit vermeindlich passenden Umwerfer bestellt?


----------



## The_Cubefreak (23. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir den sting rahmen auch gekauft und wollte auch den dazu passenden umwerfer mitbesttel, aber zum glück hat mich hier im fred noch einer gewarnt! puhhh... glück gehabt, hab mir dann den passenden lx umwerfer extern gekauft.

p.s. ich hab auch ein 07er sting für 699 in ebay deutschland gesehen...

gruß


----------



## stingbuddy (23. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit dem Händler verblieben? bekommt man nun einen neuen bzw. passenden?
> 
> Frage in die Runde wer hat auch den rahmen aus ebay mit vermeindlich passenden Umwerfer bestellt?



hallo zusammen, ich war gestern bei diesem händler vor ort und habe mir das 2006 team mal angesehen. das chrom sieht meiner meinung nach etwas nach bauhauslack aus, da ich an dieser stelle die schweissnähte nicht so schön finde. bei den eloxierten rahmen sind die irgendwie schöner, obwohl es natürlich die gleichen sind. an diesem besagten rad war ein 770 umwerfer montiert, allerdings war ein manitoudämpfer spv verbaut. find das ganze irgendwie komisch dass er bei einigen nicht passt.


----------



## The_Cubefreak (23. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich war gestern bei diesem händler vor ort und habe mir das 2006 team mal angesehen. das chrom sieht meiner meinung nach etwas nach bauhauslack aus, da ich an dieser stelle die schweissnähte nicht so schön finde. bei den eloxierten rahmen sind die irgendwie schöner, obwohl es natürlich die gleichen sind. an diesem besagten rad war ein 770 umwerfer montiert, allerdings war ein manitoudämpfer spv verbaut. find das ganze irgendwie komisch dass er bei einigen nicht passt.




hi. meinst du das das irgendwie fake rahmen sind oder so...?


----------



## stingbuddy (23. Januar 2008)

The_Cubefreak schrieb:


> hi. meinst du das das irgendwie fake rahmen sind oder so...?



nein auf keinen fall. sind absolut echte. das ist ein reiner cube händler. sehr netter verkäufer, aber die 2006 er team rahmen sind glaube ich nicht so oft verkauft worden, weil sie wirklich nicht schön sind. das chrom ist auch lack, sowie das weiss und bei einem steinschlag ist das ganz schnell ab. die meisten die sich ein sting zu der zeit gekauft haben, haben die eloxierten rahmen genommen(ich auch), da sie so gut wie gar nicht verkratzt werden können und auch kein lack abplatzen kann. das wird der grund sein, warum cube auf den rahmen sitzen geblieben ist und nun "verschleudert" werden, weil 600.- wirklich kein geld für den rahmen ist, da er sich wahnsinnig gut fahren lässt. 
*an alle die einen 2006er team rahmen gekauft haben, bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich sage, dass sie nicht so schön sind. katzen mögen mäuse, ich mag sie nicht. also jedem das seine und nicht persönlich nehmen. *


----------



## korn17681 (23. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> *an alle die einen 2006er team rahmen gekauft haben, bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich sage, dass sie nicht so schön sind. katzen mögen mäuse, ich mag sie nicht. also jedem das seine und nicht persönlich nehmen. *



ZU SPÄT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nein war Spaß  , ich mag meinen weißen Stachel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (23. Januar 2008)

Ich meinen auch.  
Hey Korn.. wenn die Zahlen in deinem Nickname dein geburtstag ist dann haben wir am selben Tag Geburtstag..


----------



## kyckling (23. Januar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit dem Händler verblieben? bekommt man nun einen neuen bzw. passenden?
> 
> Frage in die Runde wer hat auch den rahmen aus ebay mit vermeindlich passenden Umwerfer bestellt?



Hi,

hatte das Problem dem Händler geschrieben. Die hatten das mittlerweile auch festgestellt und passende Umwerfer bestellt. So einen habe ich dann bekommen und den 'alten neuen' habe ich zurückgesendet. Beim passenden Umwerfer war eine Rücksendemarke dabei.
Alles absolut problemlos.


----------



## Trumpf (23. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatte das Problem dem Händler geschrieben. Die hatten das mittlerweile auch festgestellt und passende Umwerfer bestellt. So einen habe ich dann bekommen und den 'alten neuen' habe ich zurückgesendet. Beim passenden Umwerfer war eine Rücksendemarke dabei.
> Alles absolut problemlos.



Welchen Umwerfer hast du jetzt bekommen ?


----------



## kyckling (23. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Welchen Umwerfer hast du jetzt bekommen ?



FD M 750 E, müsste ein 2006er sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ein reiner Down Pull Umwerfer.
Komplett originalverpackt mit Schachtel.


----------



## korn17681 (23. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich meinen auch.
> Hey Korn.. wenn die Zahlen in deinem Nickname dein geburtstag ist dann haben wir am selben Tag Geburtstag..



Dann weiß ich ja, wem ich an meinem Geburtstag gratulieren muss!!!   
Und auch noch den gleichen Geschmack...


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand mal ein sofort einsetzendes Flattern des Vorderrades seines Sting (18") beim freihändig fahren festgestellt ?
Oder muß ich den Fehler bei meinen verbauten Teilen suchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Käse (24. Januar 2008)

Problem ist bei mir nicht bekannt. das bike fährt ohne flattern geradeaus


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe sowas bei mir auch nicht gfeststellen können. Ist schon seltsam.

Woran könnte denn sowas liegen?!

Mein erster Gedanke dazu wäre eigentlich nur eine Acht in der Felge --> aber die würde man ja schnell sehen, ebenso einen ungleichen Reifen - wie beim Auto, also nicht ausgewuchtet.

Ansonsten könnte es ja eigentlich nur noch an dem Steuersatz liegen.


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein sofort einsetzendes Flattern des Vorderrades seines Sting (18") beim freihändig fahren festgestellt ?
> Oder muß ich den Fehler bei meinen verbauten Teilen suchen ?



naja sagen wir mal so, das sting fährt sich freihändig schon etwas komisch. nicht ganz ruhig.


----------



## flyingstereo (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein sofort einsetzendes Flattern des Vorderrades seines Sting (18") beim freihändig fahren festgestellt ?
> Oder muß ich den Fehler bei meinen verbauten Teilen suchen ?



Liegt am Reifen! Beim Motorrad heißt das Shimny oder so ähnlich! Versuch mal etwas mehr oder weniger Luftdruck, dann müsste es evtl weg sein oder sich in einen anderen Geschwindigkeitsbereich verlagern.

greetz


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Ich werds mal im Auge behalten bei welcher Änderung es nachlässt. Ganz spontan wär mir der relativ steile Lenkwinkel in den Sinn gekommen. 
Komischerweise hatte ich alle Teile (ausser Steuersatz) in einem Flying Circus verbaut und da hatte ich das Problem nicht. (Luftdruck mag sich mittlerweile natürlich mal geändert haben).
Beim Fritzz hab ich das Problem auch nie gehabt, obwohl ich dass schon mit so sämtlichen Luftdrücken zwischen platt und prall gefahren bin.


----------



## flyingstereo (24. Januar 2008)

Ja das kommt auch immer auf den Reifen an und wie weit der abgefahren ist und so...
Bei mir tritt es meistens auf wenn der Reifen "halb" abgefahren ist. Hört dann aber auch irgendwann wieder auf


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ...das chrom ist auch lack, sowie das weiss und bei einem steinschlag ist das ganz schnell ab....



Hmm, wenn ich mir die Lackierung ansehe, sieht das Chrom eher wie poliertes Alu aus. Logisch ist da Klarlack drüber, aber darunter sieht es nach polierspuren aus. Sieht man besonders, wenn es in der Sonne steht, da die Spuren ganz fein sind.
Also ich finde, es sieht gut aus, ist aber, wie Du schon sagst, Geschmackssache


Der weisse Lack ist ziemlich zäh (konnte ich am Kratzer durch den 770er Umwerfer feststellen), so dass der Steinschlägen gut standhalten sollte. Zudem war der Rahmen an den gefährdeten Stellen (Unterrohr, Tretlager, Kettenstreben) mit dicker Schlagschutzfolie beklebt, was zusätzlich noch mal schützt.
Ich denke, das hält.



stingbuddy schrieb:


> weil 600.- wirklich kein geld für den rahmen ist, da er sich wahnsinnig gut fahren lässt.
> *an alle die einen 2006er team rahmen gekauft haben, bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich sage, dass sie nicht so schön sind. katzen mögen mäuse, ich mag sie nicht. also jedem das seine und nicht persönlich nehmen. *



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, fährt sich wirklich super.


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein sofort einsetzendes Flattern des Vorderrades seines Sting (18") beim freihändig fahren festgestellt ?
> Oder muß ich den Fehler bei meinen verbauten Teilen suchen ?



Was für eine Gabel hast Du denn drin? In dem Zeigt Eure Cubes Fred sieht die irgendwie kurz aus.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel hast Du denn drin? In dem Zeigt Eure Cubes Fred sieht die irgendwie kurz aus.



Eine Marzocchi MX Comp ETA mit eigentlich 120mm Federweg. Kann aber sein dass auf dem Foto das ETA reingedrückt war und sie deshalb etwas kürzer aussieht.
Auf dem anderen Foto mit dem Fritzz zusammen ist das ETA deaktiviert. Da kann man auch die Länge der Gabel erahnen.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (24. Januar 2008)

Jaawohl! Ich hab's getan. Kurz entschlossen einen 2007er Sting-Rahmen für 699 Euro in der Bucht geschossen.  
Wollte zwar eigentlich einen anodisierten Rahmen, aber die Teamline-Lackierung ist ja nun auch ziemlich scharf. Ich denke, für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Muss dann nur noch der richtige Umwerfer ran. 
Vor allem als ich neulich beim Cube-Händler gehört habe, dass ich mit einem Rahmen Mitte des Jahres rechnen kann, ist es mir vergangen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass es so viel schneller und billiger gehen kann. Sorry, wollte nur meiner Freude Ausdruck verleihen. 
Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann natürlich auch. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch !!   
Und dass du nicht warten willst kann glaub ich keiner so gut verstehen wie ich. Mir wär jede Woche zuviel. Ich hab mir im August 2006 spontan überlegt ein neues Bike zu kaufen, hab mir dass Fritzz ausgesucht, bei einem Händler angerufen, der sagte er hat es in der Backorder.. dauert 2 Tage bis ers hat. Ich habs telefonisch bestellt, 5 Minuten später per Online-Banking bezahlt. Am nächsten Morgen bekam ich ne Mail dass das Geld eingegangen ist. Ein paar Tage später hatte ich es dann. Nur ein oder 2 Tage nachdem Bonzai seins bekam... und der hat 9 Monate oder sowas drauf gewartet.


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Eine Marzocchi MX Comp ETA mit eigentlich 120mm Federweg. Kann aber sein dass auf dem Foto das ETA reingedrückt war und sie deshalb etwas kürzer aussieht.
> Auf dem anderen Foto mit dem Fritzz zusammen ist das ETA deaktiviert. Da kann man auch die Länge der Gabel erahnen.



Was hat die für einen Minimalfederweg? Vielleicht hängt das Flattern auch damit zusammen? Wenn die Gabel eingefahren ist und dann noch der Sag dazu kommt, wird der Lenkwinkel auch noch ein wenig steiler.


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Jaawohl! Ich hab's getan. Kurz entschlossen einen 2007er Sting-Rahmen für 699 Euro in der Bucht geschossen.
> Wollte zwar eigentlich einen anodisierten Rahmen, aber die Teamline-Lackierung ist ja nun auch ziemlich scharf. Ich denke, für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Muss dann nur noch der richtige Umwerfer ran.
> Vor allem als ich neulich beim Cube-Händler gehört habe, dass ich mit einem Rahmen Mitte des Jahres rechnen kann, ist es mir vergangen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass es so viel schneller und billiger gehen kann. Sorry, wollte nur meiner Freude Ausdruck verleihen.
> Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann natürlich auch. ....



Auch Glückwunsch. Den 2007er hat er erst nach meinem Kauf eingestellt. 
Aber der 2006er gefällt mir - auch ohne Hydroforming. Der Rahmen ist eh klasse und war innerhalb von wenigen Tagen geliefert - nix mit warten. Und über den Händler kann man nix sagen, einfach gut und freundlich.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Was hat die für einen Minimalfederweg? Vielleicht hängt das Flattern auch damit zusammen? Wenn die Gabel eingefahren ist und dann noch der Sag dazu kommt, wird der Lenkwinkel auch noch ein wenig steiler.



Beim flattern war sie nicht eingefahren.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (25. Januar 2008)

Nochmal zur Umwerfer-Thematik: Tritt das Problem mit dem 770 E-Type-Umwerfer auch bei den 2007er-Sting-Rahmen auf, oder gilt das nur für die 2006er? Die beiden Jahrgänge sind ja etwas unterschiedlich (2007 Hydroforming).
Welche Unterschiede (außer geänderter Lackierung) gibt es denn beim 2007er- und 2008er-Sting-Rahmen? Der 2008er-Rahmen wird ja auch mit dem aktuellen XTR E-Type-Umwerfer angeboten. 
Die 760 E-Type-Umwerfer sind ja leider sackschwer (180g), deshalb suche ich nach einer möglichst leichten Alternative.

Bin für Aufklärung sehr dankbar.


----------



## stingbuddy (25. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Umwerfer-Thematik: Tritt das Problem mit dem 770 E-Type-Umwerfer auch bei den 2007er-Sting-Rahmen auf, oder gilt das nur für die 2006er? Die beiden Jahrgänge sind ja etwas unterschiedlich (2007 Hydroforming).
> Welche Unterschiede (außer geänderter Lackierung) gibt es denn beim 2007er- und 2008er-Sting-Rahmen? Der 2008er-Rahmen wird ja auch mit dem aktuellen XTR E-Type-Umwerfer angeboten.
> Die 760 E-Type-Umwerfer sind ja leider sackschwer (180g), deshalb suche ich nach einer möglichst leichten Alternative.
> 
> Bin für Aufklärung sehr dankbar.



also wenn du wegen den paar gramm ein problem mit dem umwerfer hast, dann hättest du dir das sting nicht kaufen dürfen. denn der rahmen wiegt mit dämpfer 3kg. aber zum thema umwerfer, es muss ein reiner downpull sein, dann kannst du montieren was du willst. ob lx, xt oder xtr. hauptsache etype downpull.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (25. Januar 2008)

Schon richtig. Aber man muss es ja nicht schwerer als nötig machen. Wichtig ist aber erstmal, dass es funktioniert.

Aber sowohl 760er als auch die 770er gibt es doch m.W. nur als Dual-Pull. Ich habe noch nirgends eine Unterscheidung in Top- und Down-Pull gesehen. Was ist denn in den aktuellen Modellen verbaut? Auch reine Down-Pull-E-Type? Und wenn ja, woher bekommt man die? Ich sehe überall nur Dual-Pull.


----------



## kyckling (26. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Aber man muss es ja nicht schwerer als nötig machen. Wichtig ist aber erstmal, dass es funktioniert.
> 
> Aber sowohl 760er als auch die 770er gibt es doch m.W. nur als Dual-Pull. Ich habe noch nirgends eine Unterscheidung in Top- und Down-Pull gesehen. Was ist denn in den aktuellen Modellen verbaut? Auch reine Down-Pull-E-Type? Und wenn ja, woher bekommt man die? Ich sehe überall nur Dual-Pull.



Jo, deshalb habe ich jetzt einen 750er DownPull Umwerfer. Gegenüber dem 770er ist der viel leicher (136 Gramm gegenüber 164 Gramm). Aber gegenüber den 2993 Gramm des Sting Rahmens mit Dämpfer ist das doch eigentlich *******egal, oder?
Die von Dir genannten gibt es nur als DualPull, wobei bei dem 760er die Klemmschraube wohl noch etwas anders montert war (nicht so weit unten):

Aber wie schon gesagt: beim dem Rahmengewicht ist es doch echt *******egal, welcher Werfer montiert ist....


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2008)

passt den jetzt der 770 an einen 07er sting-rahmen, oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (26. Januar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt einen 760er bestellt. Der passt ja wohl. Das ist erstmal die Hauptsache. Später kann ich immer noch probieren, was geht.
Meine Frage mit den XTR-Umwerfern hat mir ja jetzt leider immer noch keiner beantwortet. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das ein reines XT-Problem ist oder ob es auch bei den aktuellen XTR-Umwerfern vorkommt.  

Was das Gewicht angeht: Ihr habt vollkommen recht. Der Sting ist kein Leichtgewicht. Aber ich finde ihn sowohl optisch als auch technisch super. Ich habe aber vor, ihn möglichst leicht aufzubauen (bei bestmöglicher Funktionalität). Das ist aber noch ein weiter Weg. Ziel sind bis Ende des Jahres unter 11kg. Ich denke, das sollte sich ohne Einbußen machen lassen. Vielleicht hat da ja schon jemand Erfahrungen. Ich werde berichten. Erstmal muss ja nun der Rahmen ankommen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2008)

bestellt hab ich auch nen 760. bekommen hab ich nen 770 . deshalb meine frage ?


----------



## kyckling (26. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> passt den jetzt der 770 an einen 07er sting-rahmen, oder nicht ?



Bei mir hat er definitiv nicht am 2006er gepasst. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Cube nur wegen eines Umwerfers das Rahmendesign geändert hat.

Mail von Cube:

"Hallo,
es passt nur der XT Umwerfer KFCM 760 E6 !

Gruß  Andreas S......
"


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er definitiv nicht am 2006er gepasst. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Cube nur wegen eines Umwerfers das Rahmendesign geändert hat.
> 
> Mail von Cube:
> 
> ...


du hast aber auch nen 06 er rahmen, oder ?


----------



## kyckling (26. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du hast aber auch nen 06 er rahmen, oder ?


 Ja, aber ich hatte angefragt, welcher Umwerfer an *ein* Cube Sting passt, ohne Angabe des Baujahres.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich hatte angefragt, welcher Umwerfer an *ein* Cube Sting passt, ohne Angabe des Baujahres.


wo hast du angefragt, und wer hat geantwortet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyckling (26. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wo hast du angefragt, und wer hat geantwortet ?



Bei Cube über die Homepage.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Bei Cube über die Homepage.



und was haben die gesagt , 750/760 oder 770 . weöcher soll denn nun dran ?


----------



## kyckling (26. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und was haben die gesagt , 750/760 oder 770 . weöcher soll denn nun dran ?



760, steht doch weiter oben in der Antwort von Cube.


----------



## stingbuddy (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Alle Sting Fahrer Zusammen!!!!!!!!!!
Mir Würde Es Mal Gefallen, Wenn Alle Die Hier Einen Beitrag Geschrieben Haben Einfach Mal Ein Bild Von Ihrem Sting Einsetzen Und Zwar Alle In Gross. Fänd Ich Mal Nett. Anstatt Dass Alle Räder Irgendwo Zwischen 12 Seiten Verstreut Gezeigt Werden. 

Also Los Gehts.


----------



## Trumpf (27. Januar 2008)

Das wird doch eh nix.  
Da musst du wohl schon einen "Photos Only - No Comments Please" Thread aufmachen.


----------



## stingbuddy (27. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Das wird doch eh nix.
> Da musst du wohl schon einen "Photos Only - No Comments Please" Thread aufmachen.



alles klar, hab jetzt in der gallerie nur um cube sting bilder gebeten. also lasst mich nicht hängen. was die anderen können, können die sting fahrer schon lange.


----------



## r19andre (28. Januar 2008)

Moin,
ich habe mir mal eine neue gabel für mein Sting gegönnt.
Bilder werden folgen natürlich mit dem Bike zusammen.

Ach ja, habe jetzt eine Reba Race U turn aus meinem 20" abzugeben. Kein halbes Jahr gefahren.

Grüße
Andre

PS: extra nen Bilder Thread aufmachen geht nicht, wenn das alle machen mit AMS Stereo usw. akute SPAM Gefahr


----------



## CoAXx (28. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Der 2006er Rahmen ist etwas anders als die 2007er und 2008er, er hat noch aufgeschweisste Verstärkungsbleche, die 2007er und 2008er haben Hydroform Rohre und die Verstärtungen dadurch angeformt. Außerdem sind die 2006er Rahmen etwas kürzer als die neueren.



Vielen Dank für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag! Ich frage mich aber noch, wo der Unterschied (optisch) im neuen Hydroform Rahmen besteht. Was sieht schöner aus? Gibts Fotobeispiele, wo man den Unterschied erkennen kann?


----------



## stingbuddy (28. Januar 2008)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag! Ich frage mich abe rnoch, wo der Unterschied (optisch) im neuen Hydroform Rahmen besteht. Was soeht schöner aus? Gibts Fotobeispiele, wo man den Unterschied erkennen kann?



der unterschied liegt daran dass das verstärkungsblech zwischen steuerrohr und unterrohr bei den 2006er zweimal geschweisst wurde und bei dem 07/08 nur einmal, da der obere teile direkt auf dem rahmen kommt. das 2007 ist um ca. 1 cm länger, was man aber meiner meinung nach nicht merkt, da man die stütze entweder nach vorn oder hinten montieren kann und die vorbau länge auch selbst bestimmen kann. schöner oder nicht kann man so nicht sagen, da es sich nur um eine schweissnaht handelt.


----------



## rr-igel (29. Januar 2008)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag! Ich frage mich aber noch, wo der Unterschied (optisch) im neuen Hydroform Rahmen besteht. Was sieht schöner aus? Gibts Fotobeispiele, wo man den Unterschied erkennen kann?



Fotobeispiele hab ich nicht, ich könnte höchstens mal die entsprechenden Stellen meines 06er Sting fotographieren und einstellen. Ich habe allerdings inzwischen noch einen weiteren Unterschied festgestellt (hab am Samstag einen 07er Rahmen aufgebaut), der 06er hat ein deutlich Querovalisiertes Oberrohr, beim 07er ist das deutlich runder.

Ich hab für mich wegen der geringeren Länge den 06er genommen, optisch gefällt mir der 07er oder der eloxierte 06er deutlich besser. 

Und zum Umverfer: ich habe beide Rahmen mit einem FD-M750-E Down Pull aufgebaut, der ist leicht und funktioniert sowohl mit den alten Octalink als auch mit den neuen Hollowtech II Kurbeln einwandfrei. Das hab ich inzwischen getestet. 
Bei ebay findet man den noch neu in einem Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (29. Januar 2008)

hast du dir gleich 2 gegönnt? nicht schlecht. der 07 team ist schon der schönste, aber die lackierten haben um einiges mehr gewicht als die 06 er eloxierten. das sind denk ich schon noch mal 150 mehr oder? du kannst ja mal beide wiegen. wäre ne super sache um mal die tatsächlichen gewichte zu haben im direkten vergleich.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. Januar 2008)

he buddy, was für liebeleien hattest du denn im gallery - thread? 

war interessant zu lesen. was für ein paar spacken


----------



## stingbuddy (29. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> he buddy, was für liebeleien hattest du denn im gallery - thread?
> 
> war interessant zu lesen. was für ein paar spacken



naja, ich habs mal versucht, aber musste leider feststellen, dass eben zu viele kinder in diesem forum stöbern und versuchen alles schlecht zu machen. bin dann etwas sauer gewesen und fands auch ganz nett, dass ein 19 jähriger das ganze dann geschlossen hat. aber das ist eben die jugend von heute. im übrigen wollte ich hier auch mal ein paar bilder sehen, da sich ja so einige ein neues bike aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. Januar 2008)

fand die idee in der galerie nicht so schlecht. hier wird halt auch viel geschrieben. so hätte es einen reinen fotothread gegeben. naja egal.
setze meins hier nochmals rein ist ja auch neu. 
will mir evtl. nen weissen syncros vorbau und nen weissen syncros lenker kaufen.
nun die frage: zu viel oder würde das passen?


----------



## Trumpf (29. Januar 2008)

Man könnte auch über die Fotoalben der Benutzer eine Sting Galerie aufmachen.
Jeder läd sein Sting Foto in sein eigenes Fotoalbum (hier im Forum oben "Fotoalbum") und schickt jemandem, vielleicht per PM oder email, einen Link der dann eine eigene Galerie mit nur Sting erstellt und einfach nur den Link auf diesses Sting-Fotoalbum postet. 
Theoretisch sollte das funktionieren. Entweder alle Fotos nochmal in ein eigenes Fotoalbum laden oder eine art Favoriten-Fotoalbum erstellen.
Ich würd mich auch bereit erklären dass zu tun.. nach vorheriger Prüfung obs denn überhaupt geht natürlich.


----------



## stingbuddy (30. Januar 2008)

@trumpf
also das mit den fotos ist ja klasse, ich hab bloss keine ahnung wie das mit dem album erstellen genau funktioniert. würdest du das machen? mich würde nämlich brennend interessieren wie die bikes der neuen sting bestitzer zusammengestellt wurden. 

@cube sting 2008
also ich finde dass der vorbau die gleiche farbe wie die sattelstütze haben muss. wenn du weiß mit einbringen willst, dann würde ich mir evtl. die neuen nokon züge in weiss oder irgendwann mal ne gabel in weiss besorgen. aber den vorbau mit lenker finde ich in schwarz besser. musst du selbst wissen, war nur meine meinung, denn: 

katzen mögen mäuse, ich mag sie nicht


----------



## Sam-Berlin (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

kurze Frage: Welche Kurbelgehäusebreite hat das 07er Sting? 68 oder 73mm?
(Nein, ich kann nicht selbst nachmessen, da ich den Rahmen noch nícht habe). Kurze Antwort wäre nett.  

Gruß
Sam


----------



## stingbuddy (30. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage: Welche Kurbelgehäusebreite hat das 07er Sting? 68 oder 73mm?
> (Nein, ich kann nicht selbst nachmessen, da ich den Rahmen noch nícht habe). Kurze Antwort wäre nett.
> ...




73mm plus etype umwerfer. das macht dann glaub ich 76 mm aus. man kann nur hollowtech 2 oder race face verbauen. weshalb die frage?


----------



## Sam-Berlin (30. Januar 2008)

Gracias!  

Gefragt habe ich, weil heute mein Sting-Rahmen kommen müsste, und ich gerade die Einbauanleitung meiner neuen XT-Kurbel in der Hand hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (30. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Gracias!
> 
> Gefragt habe ich, weil heute mein Sting-Rahmen kommen müsste, und ich gerade die Einbauanleitung meiner neuen XT-Kurbel in der Hand hatte.



beim sting nur rechts den umwerfer montieren und dann die lagerschalen ohne spacer einbauen.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (30. Januar 2008)

ja, danke, so hätte ich's auch gemacht. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (30. Januar 2008)

@buddy. werde mir wohl zumindest nen weissen lenker montieren. 
ich mag katzen - SÜSS SAUER


----------



## rr-igel (30. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hast du dir gleich 2 gegönnt? nicht schlecht. der 07 team ist schon der schönste, aber die lackierten haben um einiges mehr gewicht als die 06 er eloxierten. das sind denk ich schon noch mal 150 mehr oder? du kannst ja mal beide wiegen. wäre ne super sache um mal die tatsächlichen gewichte zu haben im direkten vergleich.


Ich hab nur 'nen 06er Sting, den 07er hab ich für einen Bekannten aufgebaut.

Hier mal ein Bild: 



Ist auf die schnelle geschossen, Ich schau, das ich noch ein besseres einstell.

Für Shimano XT und Deore Octalinkkurbeln gibt es auch ein passendes Innenlager.


----------



## dachips (30. Januar 2008)

wie hast du den flaschenhalter am unterrohr befestigt?
mit distanzstücken und längeren schrauben?

die luftpumpe ist seitlich am unterrohr.
ist die auch verschraubt, oder wie haste die befestigt.

THX für die antwort


----------



## HolgerK (30. Januar 2008)

Also bei mir am Stereo siehts genauso aus. Ich habe nur längere Schrauben genommen und zwischen Flaschenhalter und Kabelhalter sind bei mir auch noch die Halter der Pumpe.

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, ob die Flasche unten gegen den Rahmen stößt. Bei meinem Flaschenhalter ist dies leider der Fall, dass der Flaschenboden anstößt und da ich Aluflaschen habe, ist das etwas doof.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (30. Januar 2008)

ich glaube dass euer problem an der rahmengröße liegt. ihr habt bestimmt 16 oder 18 zoll. ich fahre ein 20" und da ist genug luft und nichts stösst an. hier mal zum vergleich:


----------



## Sam-Berlin (30. Januar 2008)

Um die Umwerfer-Problematik nochmal aufzugreifen und letzte Unklarheiten (die bei mir noch vorhanden waren) auszuräumen: Ich habe heute eine Mail von Cube bekommen. Die 2008er DTC-Modelle werden auch mit alten Umwerfern ausgeliefert, da die neuen (770er und 970er) nicht passen. Die Änderung der Zugbefestigung sei ihnen von Shimano zu spät mitgeteilt worden.
Ich war darüber gestolpert, dass die 2008er Modelle im Katalog mit den aktuellen Umwerfern abgebildet sind - und sich 2007er und 2008er-Sting-Rahmen ja nicht unterscheiden. Aber Katalog und Auslieferungsausstattung sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Shimano das künftig mal wieder ändert, sonst bekommt man an die 2006er- bis 2008er-Sting nie neuere Umwerfer dran.  

Mag sein, dass ich pingelig bin, aber ich habe immer gerne den Umwerfer, der zum Rest passt.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (30. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 'nen 06er Sting, den 07er hab ich für einen Bekannten aufgebaut.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Heidewitzka: Was ist das denn für eine riesige Satteltasche?! Bremsfallschirm? Oder fürs Pausenbaguette? *nicht bös gemeint*


----------



## HolgerK (30. Januar 2008)

leider nein, fahre auch 20 Zoll. Von welchem Hersteller ist denn dein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## stingbuddy (30. Januar 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> leider nein, fahre auch 20 Zoll. Von welchem Hersteller ist denn dein Flaschenhalter?



http://cgi.ebay.de/PAZZAZ-Carbon-Ka...ryZ85144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

müsste der gleiche sein. fahre diesen an meinem anderen rad, aber sind ziemlich identisch.


----------



## rr-igel (30. Januar 2008)

Zum Flaschenhalter: ich hab den Zefal Carbon (von Rose), der Halter ist gut für Aluflaschen und der Flaschenboden kommt nicht ans Sattelrohr (18"). Ich habe den Halter mit den Orginalschrauben am Rahmen festgeschraubt, allerdings ohne die Kabelhalter. Der vordere Kabelhalter hält nur an den Kabeln und ist unter den Flaschenhalter geschoben und statt des unteren habe ich einen Kabelbinder unter dem Flaschenhalter durchgezogen und Zug und Bremsleitung damit am unteren Ende des Flaschenhalters seitlich fixiert. 
Und der Pumpenhalter ist auch mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen festgemacht.

Ich liebe meine Monster-Satteltasche , das ist die Größte von Ortlieb, absolut wasserdicht und es passt alles 'rein, was ich auf normalen Touren dabei hab - Regenjacke und -hose, Ersatzschläuche, Flickzeug, Werkzeug, Kettenglied und Bremsklötze. Ich brauch damit also keinen  Rucksack.


----------



## fatz (30. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> ZIch liebe meine Monster-Satteltasche , das ist die Größte von Ortlieb, absolut wasserdicht und es passt alles 'rein, was ich auf normalen Touren dabei hab


wird das nicht ein wenig knapp, wenn du beim runterfahren den sattel versenkst? wenn du
da komplett einfederst ist der reifen an der tasche.


----------



## rr-igel (30. Januar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wird das nicht ein wenig knapp, wenn du beim runterfahren den sattel versenkst? wenn du
> da komplett einfederst ist der reifen an der tasche.



könnte schon sein, aber ich fahre eigentlich immer ohne den Sattel zu versenken. 

P.S.:Wohne übrigens nicht weit von Dir (auch in Kolbermoor).


----------



## dachips (30. Januar 2008)

danke euch für die schnellen antworten,
habe gerade versucht meine 700ml flasche mit halter zwischen den rohren
'einzupassen'. allerdings hab ich da keine chance, da dann kein platz mehr 
zum rausziehen der flasche ist   ... habe 16" rahmen

werde den flaschenhalter wohl oben auf dem oberrohr mit klebeband/kabelbinder 
befestigen, da mir sonst nix anderes einfällt  

hier mal noch ein bild vom 'sting auf der rolle'


----------



## fatz (30. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> könnte schon sein, aber ich fahre eigentlich immer ohne den Sattel zu versenken.
> 
> P.S.:Wohne übrigens nicht weit von Dir (auch in Kolbermoor).



cool, dann kann ich dir mal n paar sachen zeigen, wo du den sattel gaaanz freiwillig gaaanz
reinschiebst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (30. Januar 2008)

@dachips: sieht eher nach 'nem 15 oder 17 Zoll Ergo Rahmen aus

@fatz: kannst mir gerne was zeigen, ich such noch ein paar neue Feierabendtouren.


----------



## fatz (31. Januar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @fatz: kannst mir gerne was zeigen, ich such noch ein paar neue Feierabendtouren.


kein problem. aber das machen wir lieber per mail aus, sonst haben wir halb muenchen auf 
den trails.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (31. Januar 2008)

So, nun isser heute gekommen: Der Cube-Sting-Rahmen... ich muss sagen, wirklich ein heisses Teil, da ich ihn in Teamline noch nie real gesehen hatte. Aber sieht verdammt gut aus. Nicht ganz leicht, aber das wusste ich ja vorher.

Jetzt noch eine Frage an die Sting-Fahrer, da mir die Fox-Anleitung leider nicht wirklich weiterhilft. In welcher Stellung ist der Dämpfer denn offen (und in welcher ist Propedal)? Links oben oder rechts oben?
Das gleiche mit der Zugstufe: Mehr Zugstufe im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn? (immer in Fahrtrichtung betrachtet).
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die das nicht auf dem Dämpfer kennzeichnen...


----------



## rr-igel (31. Januar 2008)

Eine Anleitung findest Du hier


----------



## Sam-Berlin (31. Januar 2008)

danke...die Anleitung habe ich auch.
Dabei zeigt der Hebel aber nach unten....beim Sting zeigt er aber nach oben...von daher bin ich etwas unsicher....bitte um Aufklärung, liebe Sting-Fahrer.


----------



## flyingstereo (31. Januar 2008)

Links offen und rechts zu. Oder halt einfach ausprobieren...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. Januar 2008)

wenn du drauf sitzt ist links offen, rechts zu. wenn du mit viel druck fährst, kannst du ihn auf lassen.

hir mal mein 08er teamline:


----------



## Käse (1. Februar 2008)

und hier ist meins:


----------



## sonic00 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
überleg mir momentan einen 2006er Sting Rahmen zu kaufen...kann mir jemand sagen, was sich da zum 2007er bzw 2008er geändert hat?

Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen (in 20") eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (2. Februar 2008)

moin,
war schonmal weiter oben beschrieben.

ca. 3kg mit Dämpfer

Andre


----------



## stingbuddy (2. Februar 2008)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> überleg mir momentan einen 2006er Sting Rahmen zu kaufen...kann mir jemand sagen, was sich da zum 2007er bzw 2008er geändert hat?
> 
> Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen (in 20") eigentlich?



der 2007 ist der gleiche wie 2008. nur das design hat sich geändert. der 2006 ist um 2 cm kürzer, was ich persönlich aber besser finde, da man sowieso ziemlich gestreckt auf dem sting sitzt. die verstärkungsbleche sind beim 2006 angeschweisst und beim 2007 zum teil aus dem rahmen gezogen und dann angeschweisst, jedoch mit nur einer schweissnaht. die 2006 gab es noch zum teil eloxiert, dadurch leichter und wiederstandsfähiger gegenüber steinschlägen.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (4. Februar 2008)

So, nachdem ich den Samstag damit verbracht habe, meinen neuen Sting-Rahmen aufzubauen, habe ich gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein die erste Runde gedreht. Ich bin ja wirklich erstaunt, wie viel der Hinterbau im Gegensatz zu meinem alten 80mm-Eingelenker geschmeidig wegschluckt. An dieses softe Gefühl muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen. Aber der Dämpfer braucht noch etwas Feinabstimmung. Ich werde berichten.

Was mir beim Aufbauen aufgefallen ist: Um den Dämpfer herum kommt ganz schön viel Technik zusammen. Allein dem Umwerferzug zu befestigen, ist ziemlich frickelig. Zum Saubermachen nicht ganz einfach (da lob ich mir mein Hardtail  

Jetzt muss ich das gute Stück noch etwas abspecken. Bis Ende des Jahres will ich Sub 11kg auf der Waage sehen. Ach jeh, was das wieder kosten wird...  

In den nächsten Tagen folgen auch noch Fotos.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (4. Februar 2008)

tip zum saubermachen. kauf dir im baumarkt so ne rÃ¼ckenspritze wie kammerjÃ¤ger und gÃ¤rtner die verwenden. da kommt wasser rein dann pumpst du luft dazu. kommen auf nen max druck von 4 bar. d a machste nix kaputt und kommst Ã¼berall dran. die dinger kosten 12 - 20 â¬


----------



## F1o (5. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> der 2007 ist der gleiche wie 2008. nur das design hat sich geändert.



Ich dachte mal es hiess der 2008er bekommt 15mm mehr Federweg?? Ich habe auch auf der Cube Page gesehen dass es dort immer noch heisst er habe 100mm aber ich dachte die Beschreibung sei viell veraltet und noch nicht upgedated? Ist es tatsächlich bei 100mm geblieben, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. Februar 2008)

laut meinem dealer sind es 115 mm aber merken wir das wirklich????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Februar 2008)

hallo leute,

anbei eine mail , die ich vom cube-support bekommen habe :

Kein Grund zur Unruhe! Am der Geometrie haben wir nichts geändert. Das Geheimnis besteht darin, dass wir den Rahmen nach allen technischen Zeichnungen ursprünglich auf 130mm geplant hatten. Nach diesem Plan wurden Prototypen und anschließend die Serienrahmen gebaut. Nach der halben Saison haben wir aber festgestellt, dass die Rahmen deutlich mehr Federweg zur Verfügung stellen. Woran das genau liegt ist nicht ganz klar. So haben wir uns nun entschieden 140mm anzugeben, was aber an der Eigenschaft des Stereos nichts ändert. Auch beim Sting haben wir fast 120mm Federweg.
Teilwiese liegen solche Unterscheide auch in der MEssart. Wir messen immer ANFANGSPUNKT und ENDPUNKT geradlinig verbunden. Das eine oder andere Magazin misst die Wegkurve des Hinterrades.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein klein wenig weiterhelfen!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. Februar 2008)

das ist mal ne aussage, danke


----------



## thunderbee04 (5. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> tip zum saubermachen. kauf dir im baumarkt so ne rückenspritze wie kammerjäger und gärtner die verwenden. da kommt wasser rein dann pumpst du luft dazu. kommen auf nen max druck von 4 bar. d a machste nix kaputt und kommst überall dran. die dinger kosten 12 - 20 



Wie viele Liter passen in so ein Ding rein? Machst Du da direkt Reinigungsmittel rein?
Bin umgezogen und habe nun keinen Wasserschlauch mehr vorm Haus zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. Februar 2008)

3 liter wasser 2 liter luft rein pumpen. reinigungsmittel kannst du auch direkt rein machen. ist echt geil das teil. hab letztens mein bike auf'm balkon sauber gemacht. ging super.

http://www.mesto.de/p_panw_hdruck_3610g.htm

hier mal nen link, obwohl das nen hightech-teil ist. aber so siehst du was ich meine.


----------



## thunderbee04 (5. Februar 2008)

Merci!!! Sieht super aus und löst mein Problem!


----------



## tutterchen (7. Februar 2008)

dachips schrieb:


> danke euch für die schnellen antworten,
> habe gerade versucht meine 700ml flasche mit halter zwischen den rohren
> 'einzupassen'. allerdings hab ich da keine chance, da dann kein platz mehr
> zum rausziehen der flasche ist   ... habe 16" rahmen
> ...



ist nicht unterhalb des unterrohres noch eine befestigung ? beim bild von "cube sting 2008" kann man den doch etwas sehen. natürlich nur wenn die außergewöhnliche lage im nahkampf dies zulässt.


----------



## dachips (7. Februar 2008)

japp, dort ist eine befestigung.
allerdings stößt dort der flaschenhalter bereits an den umlenker
und zum zweiten kann ich die flasche dann auch nicht mehr rausziehen,
weil das oberrohr im weg ist  
da ich einen ergo-rahmen habe muss ich wohl damit leben!
dafür passt der rest des bike's sehr gut. habe übrigens einen 17" rahmen
und nicht wie weiter oben geschrieben einen 16", den gibt's nämlich für ergo nicht.

c u


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. Februar 2008)

warum fahrt ihr alle mit flaschen. selbst auf der kleinsten runde habe ich mein kamel mit. da is alles drin und zu trinken hab ich dann auch genug.
und jetzt komm mir keiner mit " aber der ist doch sooooooo schwer".


----------



## Trumpf (7. Februar 2008)

Also dass muss schon eine Über-2-Stunden-Tour sein dass ich den Trinkrucksack nehme. Für alles darunter reicht mir eine Flasche locker. Und im Sommer will ich schonmal gar nix auf dem Rücken haben.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben dass ich während dem berghoch fahren aus dem Trinkrucksack leichter trinken kann ohne mich zu verschlucken.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (7. Februar 2008)

ich benutze ja sowohl Camelbak als auch Flaschenhalter... alles zu seiner Zeit... für die kleine Hausrunde finde ich aber Flasche schneller und praktischer... und Rucksack im Sommer ist tendenziell er lästig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. Februar 2008)

hab das teil immer mit, vllt liegt es daran das ich 14 jahre beim bund war, da ist der rucksack mit dem buckel verwachsen, sodaß mir das nix mehr aus macht. 
ne ist komisch, wenn ich mal ohne gefahren bin hat mir immer was gefehlt und ausserdem ersetzt mir mein kamel den rückenprotektor.


----------



## tutterchen (8. Februar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> ich benutze ja sowohl Camelbak als auch Flaschenhalter... alles zu seiner Zeit... für die kleine Hausrunde finde ich aber Flasche schneller und praktischer... und Rucksack im Sommer ist tendenziell er lästig....



gleiche konstellation: ich fahre lieber mit flaschen. habe für längere touren oder solche bei denen es sich empfiehlt eine art technisches und körperliches "rescue-set" dabeizuhaben aber auch noch einen camelbak octane 8+. der sitzt sehr gut und stört eigentlich überhaupt nicht. am rr aber ein no-go.


----------



## 1298ep (10. Februar 2008)

Frage an alle, die einen Sting über Ebay mit nem RP23 gekauft haben:
3x gefahren und der Dämpfer leckt, ich bin hochzufrieden. Min. eine Woche Fahrpause und das bei dem Wetter. 
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon gehabt???


----------



## Sam-Berlin (10. Februar 2008)

Jetzt wollte ich hier mal Fotos reinstellen von meinem neuen Sting...aber irgendwie kapier ich das nicht ganz... maximale Größe sollen 60kb sein.  
Die Bilder bekomme ich irgendwie nicht so klein. Nerv...


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Februar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich hier mal Fotos reinstellen von meinem neuen Sting...aber irgendwie kapier ich das nicht ganz... maximale Größe sollen 60kb sein.
> Die Bilder bekomme ich irgendwie nicht so klein. Nerv...



servus,
einfach die bilder in deinen "fotos" hochladen. wenn du das bild dann anklickst, erscheint darunter eine url nr..... diese kopierst du dann einfach in den geschriebenen beitrag. egal wie gross. wenn ich meine bilder anhänge, haben diese eine grösse von 4 MB.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (10. Februar 2008)

ah... danke für den Tipp... mal probieren


----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Februar 2008)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/32825]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]





So, ich hoffe, mit den Fotos hat es jetzt geklappt. Das ist nun das neue Sting nach der ersten Probefahrt. Ab jetzt heißt es abspecken. Das Ziel lautet Sub 11. Mit jetzt knapp 13 Kilo (zu schwer!) müssen also knapp zwei Kilo runter. Mal schauen. Als Nächstes sind neue Laufräder und Reifen fällig. Damit wäre schon mal fast ein Kilo weg. Dann sollen Pedale und Lenker/Vorbau folgen....
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Februar 2008)

servus, ich bau mir grad wieder ein sting auf. bei den hochrechnungen komme ich auf 10,8 kg inkl. pedale. soll ja noch fahrbar sein. aber mein rahmen hat schon 2940 gr. wenns ferig ist gibts ein bild. momentan ist es nur halbfertig.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Februar 2008)

Ja, ganz genau. Extremer Leichtbau und Sting schließen sich ohnehin aus bzw. machen bei dem Rahmengewicht nur bedingt Sinn. Ich denke, knapp 11 Kilo bekommt man mit vertretbarem Aufwand hin - ohne Abstriche in der Funktionalität machen zu müssen. Bei der Planung muss man realistisch bleiben, manchmal rechnet man es sich auch leicht...und auf der Waage sieht es dann anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (11. Februar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Ja, ganz genau. Extremer Leichtbau und Sting schließen sich ohnehin aus bzw. machen bei dem Rahmengewicht nur bedingt Sinn. Ich denke, knapp 11 Kilo bekommt man mit vertretbarem Aufwand hin - ohne Abstriche in der Funktionalität machen zu müssen. Bei der Planung muss man realistisch bleiben, manchmal rechnet man es sich auch leicht...und auf der Waage sieht es dann anders aus.



naja, mir fehlen nur noch bremsen und züge. da kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch machen beim rechnen. habe mal pauschal für die bremsen 550 gr. ohne scheiben gerechnet, da ich die alligator discs drauf hab. diese wiegen zusammen 160er und 180er grad mal 196 gramm und bremsen wirklich.  
bin sehr zuversichtlich dass ich unter 11 kg fahrfertig mit flaschenhalter, barends, tacho und pedalen liegen werde. aber wenns ferig ist, weiss ich es genau.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Februar 2008)

setze heute abend von meinem nochmals neue pics rein. bekomme grade hayes anker montiert. ausserdem hab ich jetzt ne weisse syncros lenker / vorbau - kombi dran. bin mit ner julie scheibe ( am besten pic im album mal angucken ) auf 12,5 kilo gekommen.


----------



## Käse (11. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> naja, mir fehlen nur noch bremsen und züge. da kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch machen beim rechnen. habe mal pauschal für die bremsen 550 gr. ohne scheiben gerechnet, da ich die alligator discs drauf hab. diese wiegen zusammen 160er und 180er grad mal 196 gramm und bremsen wirklich.
> bin sehr zuversichtlich dass ich unter 11 kg fahrfertig mit flaschenhalter, barends, tacho und pedalen liegen werde. aber wenns ferig ist, weiss ich es genau.



da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie das geht:

meine Teile:

Federgabel Rock Shox Reba U-Turn
Federbein: RP 23
Sting 18" in schwarz
Schalthebel/-werk Deore XT
Umwerfer Shimano XT 2007
Kassette Shimano Deore XT 2008
Bremsen-/hebel Magura Louise FR 210/ 180
Kurbeln Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager Shimano XT
Naben Hügi 240s 
Felgen DT-Swiss 4.1
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: so ein 250gr teil
Vorbau: Truvativ XR 3D 100 mm
Lenker:Syncros 2014
Pedale: Candy´s 

12,70 kg 
ich wüste nicht wo ich hier noch 1,8 kg schnell rauskitzel um unter 11 zu kommen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Februar 2008)

doch geht. viel geld investieren in tune laufräder oder xtr laufräder mit xtr kurbeln oder truvativ noir kurbeln.
aber glaubst du, du merkst 8000gramm?
ich finde das für uns hobbyfahrer echt übertrieben.
der sting rahmen hat halt ein hohes eigengewicht. mich stört es nicht.


----------



## Käse (11. Februar 2008)

mich stört es auch nicht, ich fand den Stingrahmen einfach schön. deshalb hab ich ihn mir geholt. ich nur gespannt wie andere das bike auf unter 11 kg bingen ohne groß in die tasche zu greifen.


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Februar 2008)

@käse

rahmen inkl. steuersatz,dämpfer,sattelklemme  2980 +  88 steuersatz
gabel manitou r7 100mm platinum                   1475
sattelstütze        p6                                    283
sattel  velo cabon                                        127
vorbau   syntace f99                                    103
lenker     syntace duraflite carbon                   121
griffe           braxxo                                        29
schalthebel/schaltwerk   sram x.o.                 164/195
laufräder     american classic                           1580 +  111 schnellspanner
schläuche schwalbe 92/96
reifen  conti supersonic                                  2x403
kurbeln  xtr tuned ink. innenlager                      774
pedale    exustar titan                                     212
kassette    ultegra                                          232
kette   kmc                                                    228
                                                          ___________
9696
all die aufgezählten teile wiegen 9696 gr. es fehlen noch bremsen, denke marta oder ultimate. diese kann man mit ca. 750gr. angeben. eher leichter, da meine scheiben gerade mal 196 gr. wiegen. da haben wir dann insgesamt: 10,446 kg. und die züge die noch fehlen können keine 11 kg überschreiten. sollte ich was vergessen haben, dann bitte mailen. teile sind selbst gewogen.
wenn mir jemand nen bremsen tip zu den stroker geben könnte, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar. wären auch ne alternative in weiss. ist dann zwar schwerer, aber nicht weiter so schlimm. ist ja ein neuaufbau, deshalb geht es nicht so ins geld. und wegen dem gewicht, an der rotierenden masse merkt man es doppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Februar 2008)

ja, so kann man es zum Beispiel machen, wobei ich ein paar Sachen für grenzwertig halte, z.B. Conti Supersonic mit 400g... Nur für schönes Wetter und festen Boden.  
Die Exustar Pedale...da habe ich nicht viel Gutes gehört, als Alternative neben Eggbeater sind vielleicht die neuen Look Quartz Carbon interessant...230g (die Titan-Version ist unverschämt teuer) bei 120 Euro (Preis sinkt sicher noch).
Und wenn Du schon eine Rennrad-Kassette nimmst, warum nicht gleich Dura Ace. Die wiegt in 12-27 180g (habe in meinem Hardtail). 
Auch bei den Laufrädern ließe sich noch etwas machen. Aber die AC sind ja wohl vorhanden, oder?

Also knapp 11 Kilo sollten sich ohne Mega-Aufwand realisieren lassen. Der Sting ist ein toller Rahmen, der sollte nicht unnötig schwer gemacht werden. Weit unter 11 Kilo dürfte es aber richtig teuer werden, und da sollte man dann doch vielleicht eine andere Basis nehmen.

Für ein Minus von 1,6 Kilo habe ich 850 Euro veranschlagt. Die restlichen 400 Gramm werden dann teurer...mal schauen.

@ Käse
da würden mir ja schnell einige Sachen einfallen. Aber das Problem ist ja meist, dass viele Sachen vorhanden sind. Und außerdem hast Du Dein Bike ja von der Anlage her in eine andere Richtung aufgebaut. Da ist es natürlich schwierig, dass Gewicht zu senken, ohne allzu viel auszutauschen. Aber machbar ist alles. Und eine Frage des Aufwandes (auch finanziell).


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Februar 2008)

@sting
sind ja nette sachen, aber jetzt schreib auch mal was der ganze kram gekostet hat.
klar kann man gewicht tunen aber zu welchem preis (geld und materiell)?
wie sam sagte, die reifen taugen nix, die pedale sind grenzwertig. die gabel??????? naja, fährt kaum noch einer manitou. der sattel tut schon beim hinhören weh. frage mich ob man das alles braucht.


----------



## korn17681 (11. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @sting
> sind ja nette sachen, aber jetzt schreib auch mal was der ganze kram gekostet hat.
> klar kann man gewicht tunen aber zu welchem preis (geld und materiell)?
> wie sam sagte, die reifen taugen nix, die pedale sind grenzwertig. die gabel??????? naja, fährt kaum noch einer manitou. der sattel tut schon beim hinhören weh. frage mich ob man das alles braucht.



So wie wir in Kölle sagen: "Jeder Jeck is anders!"


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @sting
> sind ja nette sachen, aber jetzt schreib auch mal was der ganze kram gekostet hat.
> klar kann man gewicht tunen aber zu welchem preis (geld und materiell)?
> wie sam sagte, die reifen taugen nix, die pedale sind grenzwertig. die gabel??????? naja, fÃ¤hrt kaum noch einer manitou. der sattel tut schon beim hinhÃ¶ren weh. frage mich ob man das alles braucht.



warum sind die pedalen grenzwertig? fahre sie an meinem hardtail sogar in rennen. ich denke dass es gewichtsabhÃ¤ngig ist. mit 78 kg geht das schon noch. weswegen die gabel nix taugen soll versteh ich nicht ganz. fahre auch noch eine sid. aber fox kommt mir nicht ins haus. mÃ¶chte meine wartung gern selbst Ã¼bernehmen und nicht 4 wochen auf die gabel beim service warten mÃ¼ssen. sattel ist schon ok. bei lÃ¤ngeren touren kommt mein slr drauf. der hat auch nur 158gr. und sonst ist doch nicht viel getunt. nur einigermassen leichte laufrÃ¤der, ein paar syntace teile und xtr und x.o..... und allzu teuer ist das zeug auch nicht. die laufrÃ¤der sind fÃ¼r 250â¬ doch mehr als in ordnung.  ich versteh das schlecht reden irgendwie nicht. ist doch ganz normales zeug. nix von tune,extralite,schmolke oder sonstiges.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Februar 2008)

na komm sram xo, xtr ... das geht schon ins geld.
ok die laufräder sind da wirklich noch günstig.bin kein manitou fan fahre aber auch aus den gleichen gründen wie du kein fox. hab ne reba mit u turn und pop lock, reich vollkommen aus.


----------



## korn17681 (12. Februar 2008)

Äh...weiß jemand wo ich ne gute 34,9 Sattelstütze finde? HS hat keine 34,9mm Stützen!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Februar 2008)

syntace p6! du fährst doch nen sting da ist die doch dran. guck mal hier im bike markt. hab gestern meine thomson elite reingesetzt, die war nach 3 minuten verkauft.


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> laufräder     american classic                           1580 +  111 schnellspanner



An den Schnellspannern kannst du auch locker.. und günstig.. noch ca. 50 gramm sparen. Weil das sieht schon alles sehr gewichtsoptimiert aus.


----------



## stingbuddy (12. Februar 2008)

ALSO EINEN KLEINEN EINBLICK KANN ICH MAL ZEIGEN. KOMM GRAD NICHT WIRKLICH VORAN. ABER BIS ZUM APRIL WIRDS SCHON FERTIG WERDEN. FAHRE MOMENTAN DAS HARDTAIL


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ALSO EINEN KLEINEN EINBLICK KANN ICH MAL ZEIGEN. KOMM GRAD NICHT WIRKLICH VORAN. ABER BIS ZUM APRIL WIRDS SCHON FERTIG WERDEN. FAHRE MOMENTAN DAS HARDTAIL



Den silbernen Spacer würd ich weglassen. Der passt mMn nicht da dran. Weder farblich noch vom Muster.
Ansonsten... willkommen im Club der 2006er Teamline Lackierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (12. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Den silbernen Spacer würd ich weglassen. Der passt mMn nicht da dran. Weder farblich noch vom Muster.
> Ansonsten... willkommen im Club der 2006er Teamline Lackierungen.



servus, hab das grün von meinem alten sting nicht mehr sehen können und wegen dem spacer; die schalthüllen sind in der gleichen farbe, also weisses carbon. aber wenns fertig ist kommt vielleicht ein schwarzer fsa carbon spacer drauf. mal schauen.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Februar 2008)

also muss schon sagen mein 2008er teamline ist schon geil aber das 06er gefällt mir fast noch besser. stingbuddy was sind das für geile scheiben?


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> also muss schon sagen mein 2008er teamline ist schon geil aber das 06er gefällt mir fast noch besser. stingbuddy was sind das für geile scheiben?



Ich tipp auf Alligator Scheiben ??
Sind die besser als die Bremsbeläge von denen ich total enttäuscht war ?


----------



## stingbuddy (12. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich tipp auf Alligator Scheiben ??
> Sind die besser als die Bremsbeläge von denen ich total enttäuscht war ?



alligator 160 und 180 in gold. scheiben sind nicht schlecht, jedoch langes einstellen nötig, da sie etwas dünner sind und den kolben nicht ganz zurückdrücken. legt sich aber mit der zeit. anfangs schleifen sie ne ganze weile leicht. aber sie wiegen halt wirklich sehr sehr wenig. keine 200 gr. für beide.


----------



## rr-igel (13. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> servus, hab das grün von meinem alten sting nicht mehr sehen können und wegen dem spacer; die schalthüllen sind in der gleichen farbe, also weisses carbon. aber wenns fertig ist kommt vielleicht ein schwarzer fsa carbon spacer drauf. mal schauen.



Gewichtsmäßig hast Du Dich damit aber verschlechtert, der Eloxalrahmen wiegt 100-150 Gramm weniger, als der mit Teamline Lackierung.


----------



## thunderbee04 (13. Februar 2008)

Sieht aber richtig geil aus!!!! Der Flaschenhalter würde auf mein 07er Sting auch gut passen. Was ist des für einer?

Was hast Du denn für ein Schaltauge verwendet?


----------



## tutterchen (13. Februar 2008)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> Sieht aber richtig geil aus!!!! Der Flaschenhalter würde auf mein 07er Sting auch gut passen. Was ist des für einer?



Vielleicht wäre der Specialized Flaschenhalter auch etwas für dich. obendrein liegt er unter 10 teuro und ist trotzdem leicht und brauchbar.

der sich auflösende gobi wurde vom händler durch einen fizik aliante gamma getauscht. der sattel ist deutlich bequemer und hat nicht so eine sitzmulde wie der gobi. fährt sich im grunde wie mein aliante sport am rr. die ergon hörnchen werden demnächst vom nachbarn mit weißen kfz lack umlackiert (das hörnchen ist übrigens nicht verkratzt, es handelt sich um schnee). die original beläge habe ich mittlerweile durch die roten swisstop getauscht. diese greifen deutlich giftiger, sind bei nässe erheblich leiser und neigen bislang in keiner situation zum vibrieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2008)

swissstop-beläge sind doch grün (meine zumindest ) und ich fahr nur swissstop an meinen bikes, oder täusche ich mich da. 
rot müssten doch koolstop sein ?


----------



## thunderbee04 (13. Februar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der Specialized Flaschenhalter auch etwas für dich. obendrein liegt er unter 10 teuro und ist trotzdem leicht und brauchbar.
> 
> der sich auflösende gobi wurde vom händler durch einen fizik aliante gamma getauscht. der sattel ist deutlich bequemer und hat nicht so eine sitzmulde wie der gobi. fährt sich im grunde wie mein aliante sport am rr. die ergon hörnchen werden demnächst vom nachbarn mit weißen kfz lack umlackiert (das hörnchen ist übrigens nicht verkratzt, es handelt sich um schnee). die original beläge habe ich mittlerweile durch die roten swisstop getauscht. diese greifen deutlich giftiger, sind bei nässe erheblich leiser und neigen bislang in keiner situation zum vibrieren.



Kann leider nicht alles so genau erkennen auf dem Bild, da man es sich nicht größer anschauen kann.  Aber sieht schon mal top aus!
Nach wie vielen km hast Du denn die Beläge gewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (13. Februar 2008)

@rr-igel
das mit dem gewicht ist nicht so ganz richtig. dachte ich anfangs auch. es sind aber tatsächlich grad mal 70 gramm gewesen und das kann ich verkraften.  hab mich an dem grün satt gesehen. fand ich zwar anfangs richtig klasse aber mit der zeit .......... naja der jetzige gefällt mir besser, obwohl ich anfangs probleme mit den polierten stellen hatte.


----------



## tutterchen (14. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> swissstop-beläge sind doch grün (meine zumindest ) und ich fahr nur swissstop an meinen bikes, oder täusche ich mich da.
> rot müssten doch koolstop sein ?



uaaaahhhh, freilich hast du recht. wieder mal schnell in die tasten geklimpert und den kopf nicht benutzt. also bin ich mit den _koolstop_ zufrieden !

die originalen haben ca. 7 monate gehalten. laufleistung müßte ich nachschauen. bin aber recht schwer und es geht viel auf und ab.

wenn das wetter mal gut ist schieße ich ein neues pic, momentan geht das nicht ... ist vom we ride a weng sehr dreckig


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

Da es ja einen Thread für 2007er Sting's gibt, habe ich mir gedacht, wir machen einen für die Jünglinge, also die 08er auf. Auch hier soll alles rund ums Thema Sting rein, egal ob Fotos , Fragen Tips und was weiß der Henker noch alles.
Stelle heute Abend neue Bilder von meinem rein, da ich noch ein paar Sachen verändert habe.
Hoffe es wird reichlich geschrieben.


----------



## -Adler- (14. Februar 2008)

da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage, die mein Händler auch nicht beantworten konnte. 

Wie groß ist die Überstandshöhe vom 08er Sting *WLS* 15" und 17" ?
Kann die mir jemand 100%ig sagen.

thnx.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

was soll denn die überstandshöhe sein? hier gibt es ja zwei moderatoren von cube. schick denen ne pn. die können dir da sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## -Adler- (14. Februar 2008)

Oberrohr <-> Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

da würde ich die jungs von cube fragen, denke das ist das beste. kann dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, hab nen 16ner


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

So, hier aktuelle Bilder von meinem Sting: Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Bremsen sind neu.


----------



## tutterchen (14. Februar 2008)

der weiße syncros lenker + vorbau sind sehr schick. die hayes gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut. die oro wirkt viel filigraner, gerade in weiß ein echter hingucker.

was die maße bei cube angeht: schaut doch mal auf der cube homepage, eigentlich sind alle wichtigen maße aufgeführt.

die idee einen extra thread für die neuen modelle zu machen finde ich aber insgesamt nicht so gut. vielleicht war es ein fehler der threaderöffner diese sting, stero oder fritzz _2007_ zu nennen. da die gestellten fragen und themen sicherlich annähernd die gleichen sein werden wird es insgesamt etwas unübersichtlich. vielleicht sollte man darüber nachdenken diese zusammenzulegen und entsprechend umzubenennen.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

hatte mir die hfx neu geholt, da ich sie hier übers forum günstig geschossen habe. vor allem sind das 203 er scheiben. klar gibt es schickere aber die funktion stand hier im vordergrund.
mit dem threads gebe ich dir bedingt recht. wenn du alles über einen thread laufen lässt, hast du mehr übersicht und die bilder der einzelnen modelle besser sortiert. klar wäre auch ein sting stero thread gegangen, das fritzz hätte ich aber rausgelassen.
na egal hoffe das klappt so.


----------



## Trumpf (14. Februar 2008)

Ohne die 2008er Teamline Lackierung würden mir die weissen Teile nicht gefallen, aber dank der Lackierung, mit dem schwarz abgesetzten sitzrohr passt das wieder zu dem schwarzen Spacer zwischer Steuerrohr und Vorbau. Würde mMn noch besser aussehen wenn der Lenker nicht so dick wäre (Oversized).


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

gibt einen dünneren (GAIN BAR) der hat aber 25 grad und das war mir to much. 
der witz ist, den bulk den ich habe ist eigentlich ein fr dh lenker, der wiegt aber grad mal 20 gramm mehr.


----------



## -Adler- (14. Februar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> was die maße bei cube angeht: schaut doch mal auf der cube homepage, eigentlich sind alle wichtigen maße aufgeführt.


genau das Mass steht nicht drin und im Katalog auch nicht


----------



## Sam-Berlin (14. Februar 2008)

ich finde den weißen Vorbau und Lenker klasse zur Teamline-Lackierung. Sieht stylish aus (mal was anderes als nur Carbon).

Aber 203er-Bremsscheibe vorne und hinten am Sting! Was hast Du denn damit vor bzw. was machst du damit? Senkrechte Wände runterfahren?  
Bremspower kann man nie genug haben, aber das erscheint mir doch sehr üppig. (nein, ich frage jetzt nicht nach dem Gewicht


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

kannst du ruhig. 90kg schwungmasse wollen gebremst werden. warnen schnapper da hab ich sie gekauft


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

fahre eh lieber bergab bin eigentlich derr letzte der bremst und dann müssen die dinger halt gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (15. Februar 2008)

ich bin ja auch nun nicht unbedingt ein leichtgewicht. 90kg (und manchmal mehr   ) sind eigentlich immer drin. fahre an meinem 2007er die cube standard oro k24. von mangelnder bremswirkung kann ich selbst bei abfahrten mit über 1000 hm nicht sprechen, von fading keine spur.

ich wollte ja auch nicht alle hpc threads zusammenlegen. fritzz, stereo und sting sollten schon eigene behalten, aber eben nicht jahreszahlenbezogen.

@adler
schau dir mal die pics von den stings an, ich denke du mußt dir um deine familiäre planung eigentlich keine sorgen machen


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Februar 2008)

Aaaaaaaah, hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen, daß es für das 2008er einen eigenen Fred gibt. Dann will ich auch mal:


 
 
 




 
 
 


Einige kennen es ja schon......
So wie´s da steht ist es in der Standardkonfiguration wie´s Cube ausliefert. 

Hey Cube Sting, ich würde an deiner Stelle noch einen Schutz an die Kettenstrebe und an die "Sitzstrebe" machen, hab ich an meinen auch gemacht. Ich hatte ja schon ein 2006er Sting und da hab ich die Kettenstrebe mit einem Neoprenschutz geschützt und die Sitzstrebe mit Folie. Trotzdem hats mir ein paar Beschädigungen an den Streben beschert.
Beim neuen habe ich nun an beiden Streben Neoprenschützer dran. Du musst nur an der Sitzstebe den Zug aushängen, ein kleines Loch in den Neoschützer schneiden, für den Zuganschlag, Neoschützer anbringen und dann wieder den Zug einhängen.
Ich hoffe, daß die Steben nun besser geschützt sind......


----------



## -Adler- (15. Februar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> @adler
> schau dir mal die pics von den stings an, ich denke du mußt dir um deine familiäre planung eigentlich keine sorgen machen


ist nicht für mich, hab ja das Stereo (bestellt)  
aber für mein Mädl ist das Stereo 16" zu hoch. Die Probefahrt war sehr kurz  
Wir haben jetzt ein 17" Sting WLS bestellt ohne es ausprobieren zu können,  da Händler keins da hat  nachdem sie nur das AMS WLS PRO 15" testen konnte. Falls sich rausstellt, das 17" für sie zu gross ist, können wir noch auf 15" schwenken, wenn, ja wenn keine Bestellung bis Auslieferung drauf kommt. 5 Stck. (darin sind 15" und 17" dabei) bekommt der Händler (Rabe Bike in München, also nicht gerade der kleinste ) im März für's ganze Jahr. Wenn die 15" bis Auslieferung verkauft sind, machen wir Nase wenn das 17" sich als zu gross rausstellen würde. So-in-etwa-Mase haben wir auch, aber eben keine definitive *100%ige* Aussage wir hoch nun das Oberrohr vom Boden weg ist bei den beiden Sting WLS Modellen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

@airmatic. hab den strebenschutz von cube auch dran, sieht man auf dem pic nur nicht.
@tutter die k24 ist geil, ich habe für die nine aber "nur" 130 ocken gezahlt, von daher war mir das in dem falle wurst wie groß die scheiben sind. bin aber eigentlich froh dass ich die habe. lieber mehr als zu wenig.


----------



## Käse (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von spießigen Teilelisten, so hat man die möglichkeit sein bike gewichtsmässig zu pimpen. ich fang einfach mal an:

Teile	                                              Gewicht in gr.
Sting 18" in schwarz + RP23	                              3.000gr.
Federgabel Rock Shox Reba U-Turn 2007	    1.680gr.
Griffe Prolock  29 gr.
Schalthebel Deore XT 2008	                                250gr.
Schaltwerk Deore XT 2008 	                                230gr.
Umwerfer Shimano XT 2007	                                180gr.
Kassette Shimano Deore XT 2008	                   260gr.
Bremsen-/hebel Magura Louise FR 210/ 180 2006   1.000gr.
Kurbeln Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager Shimano XT	                                840gr.
Naben Hügi 240s + Felgen DT-Swiss 4.1	    1.700gr.
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25	                 1.140gr.
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard	                    400gr.
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6	                                 283gr.
Sattel no name	                                              300gr.
Kette HG93	                                              250gr.
Schutzblech Sting org. 	                                  50gr.
Züge	                                                            80gr.
Lenker Syntace 2014	                                 214gr.
schnellspanner VR/HR XT	                                 160gr.
Poplockhebel	                                               80gr.
Pedale Candy´s C	                                              308gr.
HAC 4	                                                           250gr.
Flaschenhalter	                                                40gr.
Vorbau XR 100 3d	                                               150gr.
Sonstiges: Kabelbinder, Montagefett, Luft etc.            20gr.  

Das sind dann fürchterliche 
12.894gr. so in etwa. kommt mit meiner hängewaage die 12,90 anzeigt gut hin. Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch lust, mich würde es mal interessieren


----------



## the_duke (15. Februar 2008)

Hi 

mit 2.1 erreifen und Leichtbauschläuchen (die gehen meist nur bis 2.1) + einem anderen Sattel könntest nochmal 300-400g sparen, mach aber auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr.

lg


----------



## rr-igel (15. Februar 2008)

Sieht bei mir so aus:
Teil  Bezeichnung  Gewicht(gr)
Rahmen  Cube Sting 2006  2618,0	
Dämpfer  Fox Float RP23  236,0	
Gabel  Reba Race U-Turn 2005 ohne Poplock  1695,0	
Steuersatz  FSA  98,0	
Vorbau  Syntace F99 105+Ti  102,0
Lenker  Syntace Duraflite 7075  148,0
Griffe  Corratec Kork  20,0
Sattelklemme  Syntace  48,0
Sattelstütze  Syntace P6  288,0
Sattel  Specialized Toupe 143 Gel  210,0
Schnellspanner  Hope  125,0
VR-Nabe  AMClassic 130  126,0
HR-Nabe  AMClassic 225  231,0
Speichen  Sapim Race  384,0
Nippel  Sapim Messing  64,0
Felgen  AMClassic  700,0
Felgenband   Eclipse  20,0
Schläuche Schwalbe light  300,0			
Vorderreifen  IRC Mibro 2.25  590,0
Hinterreifen  IRC Mibro 2.25  590,0
Innenlager  LX 580  100,0
Kurbeln  Atik  489,0
Kettenblätter  Extralite + Mt Goat  110,0
Kettenblattschrauben  8 Pcs Alu 4 Stahl  20,0
Pedale  XTR (970)  325,0
Kassette  XT (750)  287,0
Ritzelabschlussmutter  XTR  4,0
Kette  Campagnolo C9  290,0
Schaltgriffe  XT (750)  254,0
Schaltwerk  XTR (952)  236,0
Umwerfer  XT (750)  135,0
Schaltzughüllen  Shimano  90,0
Schaltzüge  XTR  30,0
Vorderbremse  Louise 180mm  445,0
Hinterbremse  Louise 160mm  430,0
Flaschenhalter  Zefal Carbon  45,0
Zubehör,  Kleinteile, Sonstiges  200,0
Summe:           12093,0


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Februar 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> ist nicht für mich, hab ja das Stereo (bestellt)
> aber für mein Mädl ist das Stereo 16" zu hoch. Die Probefahrt war sehr kurz
> Wir haben jetzt ein 17" Sting WLS bestellt ohne es ausprobieren zu können,  da Händler keins da hat  nachdem sie nur das AMS WLS PRO 15" testen konnte. Falls sich rausstellt, das 17" für sie zu gross ist, können wir noch auf 15" schwenken, wenn, ja wenn keine Bestellung bis Auslieferung drauf kommt. 5 Stck. (darin sind 15" und 17" dabei) bekommt der Händler (Rabe Bike in München, also nicht gerade der kleinste ) im März für's ganze Jahr. Wenn die 15" bis Auslieferung verkauft sind, machen wir Nase wenn das 17" sich als zu gross rausstellen würde. So-in-etwa-Mase haben wir auch, aber eben keine definitive *100%ige* Aussage wir hoch nun das Oberrohr vom Boden weg ist bei den beiden Sting WLS Modellen



Hi Adler,
schau doch mal hier vorbei, das ist mein Händler und der kriegt jetzt auch wieder einen Haufen Bikes rein und hat auch noch, glaube ich, STING WLS. Sag nen schönen Gruß vom Boots, dann klappt das auch, grins.


----------



## r19andre (15. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das Sting aber nur eine Freigabe hinten bis 160mm. Das ist dir schon bewusst hoffe ich. Von wegen Garantie etc.
> 
> Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (15. Februar 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> Hallo, was haltet ihr von spießigen Teilelisten, so hat man die möglichkeit sein bike gewichtsmässig zu pimpen



ach ne, lass mal. das ist mir zuviel auwand. da fahr ich lieber mit nem halben kilo zuviel herum.


----------



## Trumpf (15. Februar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> ach ne, lass mal. das ist mir zuviel auwand. da fahr ich lieber mit nem halben kilo zuviel herum.



Geht mir ähnlich.. Extra ne Waage kaufen und alles wiegen wär mir auch zu anstrengend.
Und Gewicht ist definitiv nicht alles. 
Ich z.B. versuche seitdem ich das Sting habe einen Rekord zu brechen auf einer Strecke die ich immer fahre. Es geht eigentlich nur bergauf. Das sind 455 Hm 12.8 Km und 46min30sek. Mit dem Sting brauch ich immer noch 15 Sekunden länger als ich mit dem Fritzz dafür gebraucht habe. Kein Witz.   
Im Moment schieb ichs noch auf die Winterklamotten, aber viel schneller wird das auch nicht mehr. Der Vorteil am geringen Gewicht ist wohl wirklich nur dass ich zwar nicht schneller werde aber dafür länger schnell fahren kann.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

komisch, dass ständig stings mit großen scheiben rumgurken und daß mein dealer der cube vertreibt die teile montiert hat. wir reden hier nicht von nem carbon rad oder ner race feile sondern von nem bike das ein rahmen/dämpfergewicht von fast 3 kilo hat.


----------



## tutterchen (16. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.. Extra ne Waage kaufen und alles wiegen wär mir auch zu anstrengend.
> Und Gewicht ist definitiv nicht alles.
> Ich z.B. versuche seitdem ich das Sting habe einen Rekord zu brechen auf einer Strecke die ich immer fahre. Es geht eigentlich nur bergauf. Das sind 455 Hm 12.8 Km und 46min30sek. Mit dem Sting brauch ich immer noch 15 Sekunden länger als ich mit dem Fritzz dafür gebraucht habe. Kein Witz.
> Im Moment schieb ichs noch auf die Winterklamotten, aber viel schneller wird das auch nicht mehr. Der Vorteil am geringen Gewicht ist wohl wirklich nur dass ich zwar nicht schneller werde aber dafür länger schnell fahren kann.



ne digitale küchenwaage hätte ich ja, aber warum soll ich jedes teil wiegen und mich an 50 gramm hin oder her ergötzen. klar, ein leichtes bike ist sehr agil, das habe ich gemerkt als ich mit dem reaction meines kumpels gefahren bin - schönes teil. letzten endes ist mir der komfort meines sting wichtiger und in der summe machen meine leistungsschwankungen deutlich mehr aus als ein halbes kilo am rad.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

So nun auch mal endlich mein aufgebauter Sting-Rahmen :


----------



## CoAXx (17. Februar 2008)

das sieht gut aus! Für meinen Geschmack sollte der Lenkwinkel am Sting aber etwas angepasst werde seitens CUBE. 

Das Vorderrad sieht aus als wäre man irgndwo dagegen gefahren. Der Winkel sollte doch etwas offener sein - rein optisch zumindest (gerade auf deinem ersten Bild schön zu sehen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (17. Februar 2008)

nee... Freigabe für hintere Bremsscheibe ist bis 180mm. Aber auch mit 203er-Scheibe würde ich mir bei dem soliden Rahmen keine Sorgen machen. Aber das Rahmengewicht ist beim Bremsen per se erstmal nebensächlich. Man kann das Sting ja so oder so aufbauen. Entscheidend ist ja, was die Fuhre mit Fahrer komplett wiegt - und wie viel man wo bremst. Das muss sicher jeder selbst wissen, wobei 203 vorne und 180 hinten sicher für alles ausreichen sollten, was man guten Gewissens mit dem Sting machen kann. Aber es tut natürlich auch nicht weh...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (17. Februar 2008)

jo hier mal meines nochmal mit 203er scheiben. so wie ihr es jetzt seht bin ich heute erstmalig gefahren. es war einfach geil hatte vorher julies mit 180/160 scheibe, das war nen unterschied wie tag und nacht.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (25. Februar 2008)

da die lieben Sting-Fahrer anscheinend nicht besonders schreibfreudig sind, möchte ich doch mal wieder was zum Besten geben:

Ich habe seit Samstag den Race Face Next SL Carbon Riser am Sting und bin schwer begeistert. Nachdem ich zunächst meine Syntace VRO-Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi (zu hoch) und einen gerade Duraflite-Lenker (zu niedrig und meinem Bandscheibenvorfall nicht gerade zuträglich) dran hatte, habe ich jetzt offenbar die "Goldene Mitte" gefunden. Ich finde, ein Lowriser-Lenker passt ausgezeichnet zum Sting. Das ist natürlich immer subjektiv, aber ich kann jedem Sting-Fahrer nur raten, es mal auszuprobieren. Hinzu kommt, dass der RF Next SL mit 145g sehr leicht ist (gab's gerade bei Stadler für 88 Euro) und mit 610mm eine für mich angenehme Breite hat. Nachteil: Es dürfen keine Hörnchen montiert werden. Da muss ich mich erst noch dran gewöhnen.
Als Alternative würde sich da der Syntace Vector Carbon anbieten. Der ist etwas schwerer, darf aber mit Hörnchen gefahren werden. Allerdings hat er nur 13mm Erhöhung (RF 25mm).

So, war nur ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht. Jetzt muss das Ding natürlich noch halten. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> da die lieben Sting-Fahrer anscheinend nicht besonders schreibfreudig sind, möchte ich doch mal wieder was zum Besten geben:



ich würd ja liebend gern was schreiben, aber nach dem aufbau des sting , ist es leider nicht mehr bewegt worden , da ich seit 3 wochen erst mit bronchitis und jetzt mit lungenentzündung flach liege .


----------



## Sam-Berlin (25. Februar 2008)

Dann gute Besserung! Erstmal auskurieren, die Saison geht ja erst richtig los (naja, bei mir ist sie eigentlich nie zu Ende)...
Aber irgendwer wird sich schon melden... und wenn es einer ist, der sagt, Lowriser sind Mist


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (25. Februar 2008)

hi sam,
bin am sting vor umbau auf syncros nen vro vorbau mit vector lowriser gefahren, davor hatte ich die teile 4 jahre an meinem stevens. ist einfach genial gewesen, super stabil keine probleme und auch noch leicht. ausserdem hatte ich ne menge verstellmöglichkeiten dran.
habe auch nur auf syncros umgestellt, da ich da lenker u vorbau in weiss bekommen habe und die alten teile schon ein paar jährchen auf dem buckel hatten.
@hoerman auch von mir gute besserung. scheint in der luft zu liegen. ein kumpel hat sich ne "halbe " lungenentzündung verschleppt. lag jetzt 4 wochen flach.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (25. Februar 2008)

So sehr ich den VRO auch schätze - abgesehen davon, dass er superstabil ist - am Sting war er mir viel zu hoch, fand das Fahrverhalten etwas unangenehm. Das Ganze dann auch noch mit Vector... da bist Du aber sehr aufrecht. Aber wie gesagt, Sitzposition ist ja etwas ganz individuelles. Ich wollte ja auch nur anregen, mal ein bisschen herumzuprobieren. Gerade durch den Lenker/Vorbau kann sich der Charakter des Bikes stark verändern. 

Im Leichtbau-Thread habe ich vorhin ein Titan-Bike mit 130mm-Vorbau gesehen. Da hat mir schon beim Anschauen der Lendenwirbelbereich geschmerzt. Der Besitzer fand es aber nach eigenem Bekunden bequem, er habe auch schon 150mm-Vorbauten gefahren.


----------



## rr-igel (25. Februar 2008)

Mein Sting ist jetzt zwei Wochen im Betrieb und ich bin mit dem Setup noch nicht zufrieden. Bergauf im Wiegetritt benötige ich das ProPedal (Stufe 1), bergab muß es deaktiviert sein, da sonst die hintere Bremse deutlich schneller zum blockieren neigt. An die Fahrer eines Sting mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer: Mit wieviel Sag (mm) fahrt ihr den Dämpfer und wie funzt das bei euch.

Zum Lenker: Mir wäre das Sting mit einem Riser, egal mit wieviel Rise, immer zu hoch. Ich habe einen 105mm Vorbau mit 6° nach unten montiert und keinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau, das finde ich von der Höhe gerade richtig. Allerdings dürfte die Grifflänge noch kürzer sein und ich überlege noch den Vorbau gegen einen 90mm zu tauschen. Aber ich denke, dass muß jeder für sich feststellen, da es von Schritt-, Oberkörper und Armlänge und von der gewählten Rahmenhöhe abhängt.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (26. Februar 2008)

wie schon gesagt, Sitzposition ist immer sehr individuell. Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, was man vorher gefahren hat (ich zum Beispiel VRO an einem Race-Fully). Ich denke, egal ob Riser oder Flatbar, man sollte nur keinen zu schmalen Lenker montieren, das wirkt sich in meinen Augen negativ aufs Fahrverhalten aus.

Zur Dämpfereinstellung: Das Ganze habe ich ja auch schon mal versucht zu thematisieren. Die Resonanz war eher bescheiden. 
Ich fahre nach einigen Versuchen jetzt mit etwas über 20% Sag. So spricht es sehr feinfühlig an. Bei offenem Dämpfer wippt es sehr wenig. Bergauf im Wiegetritt habe ich entweder Propedal 1 oder 2 drin. Da habe ich keine Probleme mit Wippen. Die Zugstufendämpfung habe ich etwa 4 Klicks drin. Da probiere ich aber noch herum (wiege knapp 80 Kilo).
Den Dämpfer knallhart mit Luft vollzuhauen, ist meines Erachtens nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Das Sting zeichnet sich ja durch seinen sensiblen und wippfreien Antrieb aus. Wenn es wirklich etwas wippt im Wiegetritt, kann man ja Propedal zuschalten. Das Wippen bei offenem Dämpfer mit hohem Luftdruck zu kompensieren, kann man machen... aber wozu braucht man dann einen aufwendig konstruierten Hinterbau mit Propedal-Dämpfer?! Da tut's jeder Eingelenker mit einfachem Dämpfer.


----------



## rr-igel (26. Februar 2008)

@Sam-Berlin:
bezüglich Sitzposition, aber auch bezüglich dessen den Dämpfer nicht mit hohem Druck ruhig zu stellen stimm ich mit Dir voll überein.
Deine Anregung, die Einstellung des Dämpfers hier mal zu dokumentieren hatte ich auch gelesen, Du hattest da aber vor allem nach dem Druck gefragt.
Da die Druckwert von der Gewichtsbelastung des Rahmen (Fahrer+Gepäck) abhängt habe ich nach dem Sag, am besten in mm gefragt. Ich denke die gleiche Sag-Einstellung wird auch bei Unterschiedlichem Fahrergewicht in etwa das gleiche Federverhalten bewirken. Die Zugstufe der Dämpfung und die ProPedal Einstellung werden dagegen mehr mit dem Druck im Dämpfer zusammenhängen.
Ich habe gestern übrigens schon festgestellt, das ich wohl etwas mehr Sag brauche als bisher eingestellt. Ich bin mit vollgepacktem Rucksack und ohne Korrektur des Drucks im Dämpfer die gleiche Strecke gefahren, bei der ich beim letzten Mal Probleme mit zu früh blockierender Hinterradbremse hatte, die Probleme waren weg und die Federung hat auch gut angesprochen, schien mir jetzt aber ein bischen zu weich. Aber jetzt kenn ich schonmal die Richtung.
Ich werde jetzt mal den Eingestellten Sag mit und ohne Zusatzgewicht mit den 20% (das sind ca. 8mm?) von Dir vergleichen.
Danke erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (26. Februar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @Sam-Berlin:
> bezüglich Sitzposition, aber auch bezüglich dessen den Dämpfer nicht mit hohem Druck ruhig zu stellen stimm ich mit Dir voll überein.
> Deine Anregung, die Einstellung des Dämpfers hier mal zu dokumentieren hatte ich auch gelesen, Du hattest da aber vor allem nach dem Druck gefragt.
> Da die Druckwert von der Gewichtsbelastung des Rahmen (Fahrer+Gepäck) abhängt habe ich nach dem Sag, am besten in mm gefragt. Ich denke die gleiche Sag-Einstellung wird auch bei Unterschiedlichem Fahrergewicht in etwa das gleiche Federverhalten bewirken. Die Zugstufe der Dämpfung und die ProPedal Einstellung werden dagegen mehr mit dem Druck im Dämpfer zusammenhängen.
> ...



Ja, 8 mm kommt hin. Ich finde, so fährt es sich sehr angenehm. Es könnte aber eine Spur "spritziger" sein (zu starke Druckstufe), aber das ist nur ein Gefühl. Auch das empfindet ja jeder anders. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin auch noch am Probieren. Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Sting sehr zufrieden, für meine Zwecke (sportliche Touren) genau richtig. Als reines Race- und Marathon-Bike würde ich mir vermutlich etwas anderes holen.


----------



## träk_fjul (2. März 2008)

hoi,

baue mir grad n sting team 2006 mit float rp23 auf. 

wie ist das mit dem umwerfer? habe einen 770er-xt baujahr 2007und mal ein bisschen gefeilt. scheint zu gehen. oder muss man da den halben umwerfer abflexen?
den reinen downpull gibts bei keinem händler hier in der gegend, zumindest nicht (mehr) von 2006 oder so.
hat das also schon mal jmd. hingekriegt? wieviel späne mussten fallen?  

wie sind sonst so Eure erfahrungen mit dem bike? danke für die infos!


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

das ist der den ich dran hab glaub ich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Umwer...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (2. März 2008)

jo stingbuddy der müsste es sein. sogar relativ günstiges angebot


----------



## träk_fjul (2. März 2008)

danke für den link!

zur not werde ich da zuschlagen bei ebay. da ich aber den anderen schon hatte probier ichs mit dem und ein wenig bastelarbeit. kein prob bei dem wetter...

nochma die frage: kennt Ihr irgendwelche do's and don'ts bei dem bike?


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> danke für den link!
> 
> 
> 
> nochma die frage: kennt Ihr irgendwelche do's and don'ts bei dem bike?



was meinst du da genau damit??????????????


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

hier mal mein heute zu 95 prozent fertig gestelltes "neues"


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (2. März 2008)

q sting: hast du die nobys bei deinem cube dealer bekommen? will mir die auch kaufen. kosten die mehr oder normalpreis?


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> q sting: hast du die nobys bei deinem cube dealer bekommen? will mir die auch kaufen. kosten die mehr oder normalpreis?



die bekommt man normalerweise gar nicht. sind erstausrüsterreifen. und ausserdem nur vorne nobby und hinten ralph. aber ab und zu wollen die käufer normale reifen auf ihren rädern und dann bleiben die übrig. musst bei deinem händler nachfragen. entweder cube oder ghost händler. nur diese haben die reifen. bei ebay bekommt man ab und zu auch welche. aber 90,- kosten die dort schon. habe für meine alten mit grünem streifen noch 45,- bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (2. März 2008)

argh, ja dann fast zu schade zum nutzen


----------



## Sam-Berlin (2. März 2008)

Jungs...die Nobbys und Racing Ralph mit weißem Streifen lassen sich seit kurzem über Cube-Händler direkt bei Schwalbe bestellen (Auskunft von Cube, mein Händler hat's nach Anruf bei Schwalbe bestätigt). Soweit die gute Nachricht...
Jetzt die schlechte: Preis pro Stück 49 Euro  
Also doppelt so teuer wie die normalen bei 'nem Internet-Händler. Tja, Schönheit war schon immer teurer... werde mir aber auch ein Paar ins Regal legen (auch wenn der Preis für 'nen weißen Streifen schon saftig ist).


----------



## träk_fjul (3. März 2008)

meine damit das handling, down-und uphill, reicht Euch der federweg (sind es 1115 oder 100mm?)?. wie findet Ihr den rp23? braucht ja scheinbar im vgl. zum dt swis 210 ziemlich viel luft...

gruss


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. März 2008)

rp23 ist sehr geil. 100m waren bis 2007 ab den 08er 115mm


----------



## rr-igel (4. März 2008)

Es gab zum Federweg mal ein Posting, dass beruhte auf einer Aussage von Cube und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe war der tatsächliche Federweg von Anfang an 115mm.

Ich meine das Posting hier: 


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo stereo-fahrer ,
> 
> habe vor ein paar tagen folgende antwort vom cupe-support bekommen :
> 
> ...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (4. März 2008)

o-ton von meinem dealer als ich mein o8er gekauft habe wat: waen 100mm jetzt sind es 115mm. aber ganz ehrlich, glaube nich, daß einer von uns den unterschied wirklich merkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (4. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hier mal mein heute zu 95 prozent fertig gestelltes "neues"



Sieht sehr schick aus. Die goldenen Bremsscheiben fallen etwas heraus, aber sonst sehr stimmig. Kannst Du etwas zum aktuellen Gewicht sagen? Es müsste irgendwo an der 11-Kilo-Marke kratzen, schätze ich.


----------



## stingbuddy (4. März 2008)

@sam

aktuelles gewicht liegt bei 10,85 kg ohne pedale. aber ich habe verdammt schwere reifen, die schon mit 1027 gr. zu buche schlagen. ein paar sachen werden noch geändert. kette, ritzel, xtr-umwerfer, schnellspanner. dann drückt es das ganze noch um a bissl. aber bleibe dann mit pedale unter 11 kg. mehr will ich gar nicht. 

@sting2008

die stings haben immer schon ca. 115 mm federweg, da sie seit 2006 bis jezt nichts am hinterbau geändert haben. das war damals nur ein messfehler. das einzige was 2007 geändert wurde war das hydroforming von den gussets am steuerrohr zum unterrohr und vom oberrohr zum sattelrohr. das oberrohr ist bei den 2007er auch etwas länger.


----------



## rr-igel (4. März 2008)

@stingbuddy:
Warum XTR Umwerfer, der alte XT (FD-M750E) ist mit 135gr leichter. Und wegen der Kettenlinie - beim 73mm Innenlagergehäuse passt der auch für die neue 50mm Kettenlinie - ich hab jedenfalls keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen beim Schalten.
Bei den Reifen und 2.25 Breite ist das Gewicht doch nicht schwer, meine haben 1180gr.


----------



## stingbuddy (4. März 2008)

hast du deinen umwerfer schon mal auf die waage gelegt? bei mir sind das 180 mit 3 aluschrauben. bei den reifen ist das immer so ein problem. mein vorderer hat 460 und der rest ist für den ralph. das sind 167 gramm schwerer!!!!!!!! das find ich ne schöne stange für das gleiche teil. letztens hatte ich eine conti mountain king supersonic mit weissen streifen drauf. herstellerangaben 485 um den dreh. dieser hatte 615 gramm. so kurz hatte ich noch nie einen reifen montiert. ganze 2 minuten und dann ab in die ecke.


----------



## rr-igel (5. März 2008)

Ich hab meinen Umwerfer schon auf die Waage gelegt und die hat 135gr angezeigt mit den Stahlschrauben. Ist eben ein FD-M750E als reiner Downpull. Und die sind bei ebay noch zu bekommen.
Meine IRC Mibro haben beide 590gr, sollten auch leichter sein. Aber zum Sommer hin fliegen die auch runter.


----------



## thunderbee04 (5. März 2008)

Ich will jetzt gar nicht wissen, wie schwer mein Sting ist, nachdem ihr schon arge Probleme habt unter 11 Kilo zu kommen. Da gehe ich mal von über 13 Kilo aus.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (5. März 2008)

Ja, das Sting ist bedingt durch den Rahmen kein Leichtgewicht. Für ein Supersonderleicht Projekt also nicht unbedingt geeignet. Aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass es kein Potenzial gibt. Also die 11-Kilo-Marke sollte sich mit vertretbarem Aufwand knacken lassen (sieht man ja). Will man Richtung 10 Kilo, wird es wirklich aufwendig und vor allem teuer. Ich halte das auch nicht für sinnvoll, da das Sting eher in den Bereich schnelles Tourenbike (evtl. noch Marathon) fällt. Und da halte ich irgendwelchen windigen Leichtbaukrempel aus dem Modellbau nur für bedingt geeignet.


----------



## thunderbee04 (5. März 2008)

jo, es gibt nichts Schlimmeres, wie auf einer Tour wegen Materialproblemen liegen zu bleiben.
mir hat schon ein abgerissenes Schaltauge beim Sting gereicht. 
Aber sehe ich genauso, leichtere Parts wo es vertretbar und bezahlbar ist.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. März 2008)

sehe ich auch so, weiss das buddy das anders sieht, aber ich bin der meinung, daß wir 200 - 500gramm nicht wirklich merken.
grade was reifen angeht, fahre ich lieber mit etwas mehr gewicht, habe aber pannensicherheit.


----------



## träk_fjul (6. März 2008)

hallo,


hätte mal ne frage an alle sting-fahrer: wie macht Ihr es mit dem dämpferschutz, der ja ziemlich im dreckbeschuss des hinterrades liegt
macht Ihr

[*]gar nix
[*]mit dem cube schutzblech (find ich nicht besonders schick
[*]neopren-überzug
[*]andere methoden?
[/LIST]

wie sind Eure erfahrungen damit? gehen die dämpfer schneller kaputt (dichtungen etc.)?

danke für dei infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (6. März 2008)

schlamm macht nicht so viel aus. wird ja danach (meistens) geputzt. aber steine können auf dauer schon kratzer verursachen die dann zur undichtigkeit führen. ich fahre ohne schutz, da bei starkem schlamm dann der reifen am schutz schleift und das ist ätzend. habe meinen noch nagelneu rumliegen und noch nie montiert.


----------



## träk_fjul (6. März 2008)

denke auch, dass ich ohne den schutz fahren werde, gibt ja wohl auch so art abstreifring-dichtung wie auch immer (meine nicht den o-ring fürs sag), oder? aber besser wäre es wahrscheinlich schon mit irgend nem schutz...


----------



## stingbuddy (6. März 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> denke auch, dass ich ohne den schutz fahren werde, gibt ja wohl auch so art abstreifring-dichtung wie auch immer (meine nicht den o-ring fürs sag), oder? aber besser wäre es wahrscheinlich schon mit irgend nem schutz...



das ist wie mit den kondomen. besser wären sie auf alle fälle.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (6. März 2008)

also finde die optik nicht so uncool. aber das wichtigste ist, daß der dämpfer nicht zu viel dreck abbekommt.


----------



## thunderbee04 (7. März 2008)

nur das Cube-Schutzblech, hält auch viel ab.


----------



## MTB-Sascha (7. März 2008)

Wie oft reinigt, oder zerlegt Ihr die Umlenkung des Hinterbaus, oder überhaupt nich??


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. März 2008)

zerlegen??????????? bist du des teufels nackter kofferträger?

lass das teil dreckig sein wie es will. liter wasser drüber, wd 40 drauf und gut ist.


----------



## The_Cubefreak (10. März 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> hätte mal ne frage an alle sting-fahrer: wie macht Ihr es mit dem dämpferschutz, der ja ziemlich im dreckbeschuss des hinterrades liegt
> ...





also ich finde das schutzblech auch einfach hässlich , ich hab einfach n stück von nem alten schlauch abgeschnitten und das drum gelegt, n kabelbinder drüber - fertig!
funktioniert einwandfrei! und sieht man fast gar nicht!

edit: hab ich grad noch gefunden. ich würd halt am unteren ende auch noch n kabelbinder hin machen, so habs ich zumindest. http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p2.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p1.jpg


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. März 2008)

The_Cubefreak schrieb:


> also ich finde das schutzblech auch einfach hässlich , ich hab einfach n stück von nem alten schlauch abgeschnitten und das drum gelegt, n kabelbinder drüber - fertig!
> funktioniert einwandfrei! und sieht man fast gar nicht!
> 
> edit: hab ich grad noch gefunden. ich würd halt am unteren ende auch noch n kabelbinder hin machen, so habs ich zumindest. http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p2.jpg
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p1.jpg



das ist allerdings nicht sehr intellent. unter deinem schutz sammelt sich definitiv dreck. da dieser zwischen kolben und deinem "schutz" eingeklemmt wird, hast du reibung auf dem hubkolben. was passiert dann? der kolben wird rau, erzeugt hitze dichtungen putt, dämpfer einschicken, techniker erkennt was passiert ist = keine gewährleistung

also lieber ein (ich finde es nicht hässlich) hässliches "schutzblech" als nen schaden von ca. 450


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (11. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> das ist allerdings nicht sehr intellent. unter deinem schutz sammelt sich definitiv dreck. da dieser zwischen kolben und deinem "schutz" eingeklemmt wird, hast du reibung auf dem hubkolben. was passiert dann? der kolben wird rau, erzeugt hitze dichtungen putt, dämpfer einschicken, techniker erkennt was passiert ist = keine gewährleistung
> 
> also lieber ein (ich finde es nicht hässlich) hässliches "schutzblech" als nen schaden von ca. 450



Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Wenn man den Schlauch, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, nur oben an der Luftkanne des Dämpfers befestigt, hat er ausreichend Abstand zum Dämpferkolben und reibt nicht daran. Man kann den Schlauch auch problemlos hochklappen und den Kolben reinigen.
Trotzdem habe ich mich erstmal für das orginale Schutzblech entschieden.


----------



## Rotten67 (11. März 2008)

Ich suche noch für mein Sting ein Paar Laufräder. Mien Budget liegt so ca. bei 400 Tacken, gerne auch weniger. Für mich ist das Gewicht nicht das absolute,  sondern Qualität und Optik. 
Was würdet ihr so empfehlen?? Ich dachte an Fulcrum oder Shimano....


----------



## stingbuddy (11. März 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch für mein Sting ein Paar Laufräder. Mien Budget liegt so ca. bei 400 Tacken, gerne auch weniger. Für mich ist das Gewicht nicht das absolute,  sondern Qualität und Optik.
> Was würdet ihr so empfehlen?? Ich dachte an Fulcrum oder Shimano....




wenn du nicht zu schwer bist (über 85kg) dann american classic. sind leicht und günstig. habe meine für 260,- bekommen. auf meinem anderen rad fahre ich mavic crossmax, diese kosten aber ein paar euro mehr, sind dafür aber stabiler.


----------



## Trumpf (11. März 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch für mein Sting ein Paar Laufräder. Mien Budget liegt so ca. bei 400 Tacken, gerne auch weniger. Für mich ist das Gewicht nicht das absolute,  sondern Qualität und Optik.
> Was würdet ihr so empfehlen?? Ich dachte an Fulcrum oder Shimano....



400  war auch bei mir so das Limit für einen LRS. Ich habe mich für einen Satz DT Swiss 240s Naben und DT Swiss 4.2D Felgen entschieden.

Seit ich mit meinem Fritzz zum ersten Mal mit DT Swiss Laufrädern (340/5.1) in Berührung kam bin ich Fan von denen.
Und der 240/4.2 LRS ist fast noch besser als der vom Fritzz. Bergab sind die wirklich Waffenscheinpflichtig. Laufen los dass einem Angst und Bange wird und werden immer nur noch schneller.
Qualität ist sowieso super. Optik, naja, ich finde sie schön, ohne übertrieben viele Aufkleberchen hier und da.


----------



## rr-igel (12. März 2008)

Anstelle der American Classic würde ich eher die Nope N75 Atmosphere von Actionsports für 299,- empfehlen (obwohl ich die AMClassic selbst fahre). Wenn Du für 400,- einen Satz mit DT240S Naben und DT 4.2D Felgen, dann sind die sicher auch eine gute Wahl.


----------



## thunderbee04 (12. März 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Anstelle der American Classic würde ich eher die Nope N75 Atmosphere von Actionsports für 299,- empfehlen (obwohl ich die AMClassic selbst fahre). Wenn Du für 400,- einen Satz mit DT240S Naben und DT 4.2D Felgen, dann sind die sicher auch eine gute Wahl.



wie sind denn die DT im Vergleich zu den DTs, die bei den 2007er-Modellen dabei waren (DT180????)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (12. März 2008)

Für die 180er DTs bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner, da ich mein Sting selbst aufgebaut hab. Ich meine aber, das das in den 180ern Onyx Naben sind. Da sind dann die 240er Naben eine andere Klasse.


----------



## fatz (12. März 2008)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> wie sind denn die DT im Vergleich zu den DTs, die bei den 2007er-Modellen dabei waren (DT180????)?


fragst du onkel sufu und guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245744


----------



## thunderbee04 (12. März 2008)

sauber!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

so, bin im 4. monat mit meinem sting und muss sagen, es war die beste entscheidung die ich treffen konnte. fährt sich top, federweg völlig in ordnung. einfach klasse.


----------



## der_fry (17. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> ist nicht für mich, hab ja das Stereo (bestellt)
> aber für mein Mädl ist das Stereo 16" zu hoch. Die Probefahrt war sehr kurz
> Wir haben jetzt ein 17" Sting WLS bestellt ohne es ausprobieren zu können,  da Händler keins da hat  nachdem sie nur das AMS WLS PRO 15" testen konnte. Falls sich rausstellt, das 17" für sie zu gross ist, können wir noch auf 15" schwenken, wenn, ja wenn keine Bestellung bis Auslieferung drauf kommt. 5 Stck. (darin sind 15" und 17" dabei) bekommt der Händler (Rabe Bike in München, also nicht gerade der kleinste ) im März für's ganze Jahr. Wenn die 15" bis Auslieferung verkauft sind, machen wir Nase wenn das 17" sich als zu gross rausstellen würde. So-in-etwa-Mase haben wir auch, aber eben keine definitive *100%ige* Aussage wir hoch nun das Oberrohr vom Boden weg ist bei den beiden Sting WLS Modellen






Hi ich kann nur für das Sting wls 15 sprechen mit 2.1 Reifen 68,5 cm vom Boden


----------



## -Adler- (17. März 2008)

danke dir. Das bestellte 17" solll nächste Woche da sein, dann werden wir davon die Höhe auch noch haben


----------



## der_fry (17. März 2008)

ich wünsch euch viel spass damit.

meine kleine hat sich tierisch gefreut als ich ihres endlich fertig aufgebaut hatte.


----------



## Stingcustom (19. März 2008)

Remote Lockout für Dämpfer
Hallo,
hab mein Sting jetzt jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr. Hab davor bestimmt über 10 verschiedene Fullys gefahren (ebay machts möglich... und muß auch sagen : Top Fahrwerk mit minimalsten Antriebseinflüssen auch ohne Platform, das ist mir beim Fully mit am wichtigsten. Das einzige was mich etwas gestört hat war die Position des Dämpfers hinsichlich  Spritzschutz (gut dafür gibts dieses klobige Schutzblech) aber vorallem die schlechte Zugänglichkeit des Dämpferhebels. Die Zuschaltung der Platform (Stufe 1) nutze ich oft und gerne regelmäßig an langen steilen Rampen und generell bei langen steileren Bergauffahrten. Das Heck ist dann merklich höher, was den Schwerpunkt deutlich nach vorne bringt. Die Federung funktioniert in dieser Stufe immer noch genügend für die Unebeheiten Bergauf. Also optimal.
Nun ists endlich soweit.... 
mein selbstgebastelter Lenkerlockout funktioniert.
Der Lenkerhebel selbst ist ein Magurahebel von ebay (20 Euro). Die anderen Teile kriegt man in jeden Baumarkt.(15 Euro) .... So ist allerdings dann auch die Optik also nichts für verwöhnte  Augen. Ich bin kein Feinmechaniker.. aber das wichtigste ist: Es funktioniert )))))))).
Das Cube Schutzbech habe ich in diesem Zuge auch entsorgt und ein kleineres (leider auch nicht  schöner..), befestigt an meiner Spezialkonstruktion ersetzt
Interesse?  grins....
Bilder kommen bald, ich hoffe ich schaffe es vorm Osterurlaub.
Wann wirds endlich Sommer.......


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (19. März 2008)

red nicht so viel, zeig fotos


----------



## Rotten67 (20. März 2008)

So, ich habe mir die Fulcum 3 geholt. Ich wollte mir die eigentlich erstmal anschauen, aber als ich die gesehen habe war ich hin und weg.Bilder folgen. Danke nochmals für eure Tipps. 
Nun habe ich den AlexRims Satz übrig. Lohnt es sich den zu verkaufen?? Oder anders gefragt, was kann man dafür nehmen. Ist gerade mal 400 km gelaufen. Wenn es sich nicht lohnt, dann nehme ich den für Strasse etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (20. März 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir die Fulcum 3 geholt. Ich wollte mir die eigentlich erstmal anschauen, aber als ich die gesehen habe war ich hin und weg.Bilder folgen. Danke nochmals für eure Tipps.
> Nun habe ich den AlexRims Satz übrig. Lohnt es sich den zu verkaufen?? Oder anders gefragt, was kann man dafür nehmen. Ist gerade mal 400 km gelaufen. Wenn es sich nicht lohnt, dann nehme ich den für Strasse etc..



behalt den satz, ein zweiter kann nie schaden. alleine schon wenn du mal einen defekt hast. ich musste vor 3 jahren auf meine crossmax 3 monate warten. da ist man froh noch nen zweiten zu haben. ausserdem bekommst du für den satz so gut wie nix. inzwischen bekommt man den mavic crossride lrs neu für 129.-


----------



## Stingcustom (21. März 2008)

Stingcustom schrieb:


> Remote Lockout für Dämpfer
> Hallo,
> hab mein Sting jetzt jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr. Hab davor bestimmt über 10 verschiedene Fullys gefahren (ebay machts möglich... und muß auch sagen : Top Fahrwerk mit minimalsten Antriebseinflüssen auch ohne Platform, das ist mir beim Fully mit am wichtigsten. Das einzige was mich etwas gestört hat war die Position des Dämpfers hinsichlich  Spritzschutz (gut dafür gibts dieses klobige Schutzblech) aber vorallem die schlechte Zugänglichkeit des Dämpferhebels. Die Zuschaltung der Platform (Stufe 1) nutze ich oft und gerne regelmäßig an langen steilen Rampen und generell bei langen steileren Bergauffahrten. Das Heck ist dann merklich höher, was den Schwerpunkt deutlich nach vorne bringt. Die Federung funktioniert in dieser Stufe immer noch genügend für die Unebeheiten Bergauf. Also optimal.
> Nun ists endlich soweit....
> ...



So in meinem Benutzeralbum stehen jetzt die Fotos. Seit nicht so streng zu mir wegen der bastelhaften Ausführung  . Farbe fehlt ja auch noch. Da kann man auch als Ottonormalheimwerker noch viel an der Optik verbessern ich weiß. Um ein paar Fragen vorzubeugen. Die weiße Schelle am Fox Dämpfer ist eine Schnellverschlußschelle aus der Elektroabteilung Baumarkt. Die ganze Konstruktion kann man ohne Werkzeug innerhalb von 5 Sekunden abbauen. Ist alles nur angeklipst. Auch das Schutzblech ist nur gesteckt...  


Grüße so...long....
Tom


----------



## flyingstereo (21. März 2008)

Das optische der Konstruktion ist sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber schaltest du so oft hin und her damit du das unbedingt am Lenker brauchst?

Persönlich finde ich es wenig schlimm vor einer Auffahrt kurz nach hinten zu langen und den Hebel umzulegen...

greetz


----------



## Stingcustom (21. März 2008)

Sicher ists nicht schlimm mal hinterzulangen. Aber ich persönlich fahr halt viel Bergaufstrecken und da gibts zwischendrin immer mal Teilstücke wo es Sinn macht den Dämpfer auf ganz auf zu machen. Ist halt bequemer und natürlich auch Spielerei... Das Kind im Manne halt...... Andererseits ist man auch froh nicht mehr als nötig Verrenkungen  machen zu müssen wenn der Puls schon am trommeln ist.  
Selbst bei der Federgabel möchte auch auf das Lenkerlockout nicht mehr verzichten. Man nutzt das dann wegen der simplen Handbewegung (mehr ist ja nicht nötig) automatisch viel öfter. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache...
Gruß Tom


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. März 2008)

Na ja stark gewöhnungsbedürfig macht das schöne Rad echt hin.Habe beim fahren überhaupt keine Probleme den Hebel umzulegen,außerdem benutze ich das Pro-Pedal nur auf Aspfalt.Gruss


----------



## Stingcustom (21. März 2008)

Jein, also hin machts das schöne Sting ja nicht. Wenns die Anbauteile ein bisschen filigraner werden können und mit Farbe versehen sind fällt das Teil hinter dem Schutzblech vielleicht gar nicht mehr so negativ auf. Liegt ja auch nicht gerade im Hauptsichtfeld. Das klobige Originalschutzblech war m.E auch eher ein NOGO für den schönen Rahmen









und ein letztes noch  jetzt is gut...  Frohe Ostern


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (21. März 2008)

Hi, deine Konstruktion ist ja echt nicht schlecht, optisch gefällt sie mir zwar  nicht besonders, aber der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel.....  Ich würde allerdings das Schutzblech ein bisschen weiter nach unten ziehen, damit auch kein Dreck an die Kolbenstange fliegt, so wie beim originalen Schutzblech..... 


Ach ja, wie bist denn mit deinen roten Kettenblattschrauben zufrieden? Bringen die die gleiche Stabilität wie die originalen, oder gibt´s vllt. Knacksgeräusche, oder so?
Und wieso nur zwei?? Ich möchte mir schon alle 4 hinmachen und sogar 4 fürs kleine KB... bling bling 
Ich mach mir demnächst die von KCNC hin, ich hab nur noch keinen Torx um die originalen Schrauben auf zu kriegen.

Weiß bitte jemand die Größe des Torx den man dazu braucht??   
Dann muss ich nicht mit der ganzen Kurbel in den nächsten Baumarkt rennen


----------



## Stingcustom (21. März 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hi, deine Konstruktion ist ja echt nicht schlecht, optisch gefällt sie mir zwar  nicht besonders, aber der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel.....  Ich würde allerdings das Schutzblech ein bisschen weiter nach unten ziehen, damit auch kein Dreck an die Kolbenstange fliegt, so wie beim originalen Schutzblech.....
> 
> 
> Ach ja, wie bist denn mit deinen roten Kettenblattschrauben zufrieden? Bringen die die gleiche Stabilität wie die originalen, oder gibt´s vllt. Knacksgeräusche, oder so?
> ...



Hi,
habe noch 2 weitere rote Schrauben, aber die originalen xtr waren deutlich länger als meine roten. Also aufpassen für diese xtr braucht man eigentlich längere Kettenblattschrauben, die Normalen greifen gerade so eben. Mein Vertrauen reicht nicht für alle vier

Zum Schutzblech an der Lockoutkonsruktion:,,
es ist auch unten vorhanden vor dem Kolben, sieht man halt auf den Bildern nicht so gut


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (21. März 2008)

Oh oooohhh! Bin ich ja mal gespannt wie lang die von KCNC sind , ob die reichen! Kannst du deine zwei noch vorhandenen bitte mal messen? Wär echt nett!!
Meine sind mit Kopf genau 10,55mm (8,3mm nur das Gewinde) lang und deine?
Hab ich mit der Schieblehre gemessen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stingcustom (21. März 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Oh oooohhh! Bin ich ja mal gespannt wie lang die von KCNC sind , ob die reichen! Kannst du deine zwei noch vorhandenen bitte mal messen? Wär echt nett!!
> Meine sind mit Kopf genau 10,55mm (8,3mm nur das Gewinde) lang und deine?
> Hab ich mit der Schieblehre gemessen......



Entwarnung. Deine roten passen. Die original xtr sind knapp 10mm. Meine roten sind halt nur knapp 8 mm.
Zum Torx: Die XTR brauchenTorx T30 hab das grad gecheckt. 
Frohe Ostern
Gruß Tom


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (21. März 2008)

Hast du die originalen mit Kopf gemessen oder nur das Gewinde? Ich gehe mal davon aus das die knapp 10mm die Gesamtlänge sind, oder?  

Ich hab meine Schrauben von www.bike-products.com  
Ich hab mir da auch noch einige andere für Schaltgriffe usw. bestellt, Bilder gibt´s wenn alles (Kettenblattschrauben fehlen noch) montiert ist.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (22. März 2008)

Den Spieltrieb des Mannes in allen Ehren. Aber ich finde beim Sting (Stereo, Fritzz) ist um den Dämpfer herum schon genug Zeugs....und dann das ganze Gewurschtel noch dazu. Grusel. Eine aufgeräumte Optik sieht anders aus. Ich bin inzwischen ganz gegen diesen ganzen Remote-Schwachsinn. Hebel über Hebel am Lenker....furchtbar (Tacho dann noch dazu). Das Beste war noch, als die Bike-Zeitschriften verkündeten, an jedes Bike gehört eine automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze...und dann auch noch mit Remote-Hebel vom Lenker aus. 
Deshalb hier mein Plädoyer gegen unzählige Kabel, Hebel und diesen ganzen Fritzelkram....
....und ab und zu nach hinten unten beugen hält außerdem gelenkig


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (22. März 2008)

@ Sam. welch wahre worte.
frage mich mit all den hebeln, schaltern und griffen am lenker, wie breit der lenker sein muss


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. März 2008)

Soooooooo, wie versprochen hier die Fotos von meinem Schraubentuning   
Ich habe mir heute den Torx T30 besorgt (danke Stingcustom fürs checken  ) und die Kettenblattschrauben meiner XTR Kurbel noch gewechselt. 
Hier seht ihr das ganze "Projekt", grins. (Tja, bei anderen sind das wechseln von ein paar Schrauben gleich ein Projekt, hmpf,   ......)





































Ich hoffe euch gefällt´s, mir gefällt`s wunderbar!!  

Schöne Ostern noch!!


----------



## -Adler- (22. März 2008)

sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (22. März 2008)

sehr cool. fange jetzt erst einmal mit 4 kettenblattschrauben an. frage. fahre auch eggbeater, was hast du da für welche (wegen der feder)?


----------



## -Adler- (22. März 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schrauben von www.bike-products.com



hast du eine Liste welche du geordert hast und wo angeschaubt


----------



## tutterchen (22. März 2008)

Stingcustom schrieb:


> Jein, also hin machts das schöne Sting ja nicht. Wenns die Anbauteile ein bisschen filigraner werden können und mit Farbe versehen sind fällt das Teil hinter dem Schutzblech vielleicht gar nicht mehr so negativ auf. Liegt ja auch nicht gerade im Hauptsichtfeld. Das klobige Originalschutzblech war m.E auch eher ein NOGO für den schönen Rahmen
> und ein letztes noch  jetzt is gut...  Frohe Ostern



also ich finds cool. egal ob schön oder nicht, ich habe immer respekt vor basteleien. für den dämpfer bräuchte ich das aber nicht. apropos zuviele hebel am lenker: das mag ja sein, wenn ich aber die fummeligen rädchen und den lockout meiner fox mir anschaue habe ich eigentlich sehnsucht nach meiner manitou. den hebel konnte man wirklich beim fahren nutzen, ohne lockout hebel am lenker. bei der fox muß man immer aufpassen, daß man nicht die einstellung der gabel verstellt. fazit: nicht schön aber selten.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. März 2008)

@Adler: Bestellt hab ich diese Liste und wo angeschraubt.......ist mir jetzt zuviel Arbeit das wieder rauszuglammbÃ¼sern  
Darfst dir die Arbeit selbst machen   

 Produkt      Anzahl  Einzelpreis  Gesamt  Prod. bewerten  
  M4 - rot - runder Kopf, M4 x 15mm 
Artnr.: SCR1041-02  1  1,25 â¬  1,25 â¬  bewerten  
  M4 - rot - runder Kopf, M4 x 10mm 
Artnr.: SCR1041-01  2  1,18 â¬  2,36 â¬  bewerten  
  M4 - rot - runder Kopf, M4 x 20mm 
Artnr.: SCR1041-03  2  1,33 â¬  2,66 â¬  bewerten  
Flaschenhalter: Linsenkopf M5x15mm, rot 
Artnr.: SCR1020-01  2  1,60 â¬  3,20 â¬  bewerten  
  M5 - rot - runder Kopf, M5 x 15mm 
Artnr.: SCR1026-03  2  1,25 â¬  2,50 â¬  bewerten  
  M5 - rot - runder Kopf, M5 x 10mm 
Artnr.: SCR1026-01  2  1,18 â¬  2,36 â¬  bewerten  
  M6 - rot - konischer Kopf, M6 x 10mm 
Artnr.: SCR1031-01  2  1,25 â¬  2,50 â¬  bewerten  
  M6 - rot - runder Kopf, M6 x 45mm 
Artnr.: SCR1036-09  1  1,95 â¬  1,95 â¬  bewerten  
  KCNC - Kettenblattschrauben 4Stk., Rot 
Artnr.: KC1032-3  2  11,50 â¬  23,00 â¬  bewerten

@Sting 2008: Hhhmmmm, bei den Eggbeatern.... ich weiÃ nicht genau welches Modell die sind, waren ja schon standardmÃ¤Ãig drauf. Die siehst du ja auf dem Bild mit der Kurbel, haben die rote Feder!? Hatte vorher, auf meinem alten Sting, die SL mit der blauen Feder.....

Ach ja, hier noch ein Foto der Breitseite mit den roten KB-Schrauben.......bling bling


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (22. März 2008)

@airmatic. denke es sind sl's die du da hast.
schade schade das ich welche habe, sonst würde ich mir die glatt mit blauer feder holen


----------



## -Adler- (25. März 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hi ich kann nur für das Sting wls 15 sprechen mit 2.1 Reifen 68,5 cm vom Boden



das 17" Zoll Sting-WLS hat eine Überstandshöhe von 72cm


----------



## hmtd (27. März 2008)

hallo wie gehts ,hey ich hab da mal eine frage ,hab mir das 2008ter cube sting bestellt,ist das was dran dass man mit großen füßen beim pedallieren an die hinteren kettenstreben stößt?

würde mich über schnelles antworten freuen,vielen dank,julian


----------



## Sam-Berlin (27. März 2008)

ja, da ist etwas dran. Ich komme mit Fersen auch leicht mal an die Kettenstreben meines 2007er-Sting (baugleich 2008er). Und ich habe Schuhgröße 41! Ich habe die Streben an den betroffenen Punkten jetzt etwas abgeklebt, damit der Lack nicht allzu sehr leidet.


----------



## -Adler- (27. März 2008)

@Cube_Airmatic
danke dir, hab ich vorhin ganz vergessen

@hmtd
ist mir beim Stereo auch so gegangen mit Schuhgrösse 41 und den originalen "Fasten Alu" Rasten. Mit den NC-17 Plattformpedalen, passiert mir das nicht mehr, weil die Plattform genau den halben Zentimer weiter draussen steht den ich brauche. Nun geht das Kurbeln ohne Haxenschleifen


----------



## stingbuddy (27. März 2008)

hmtd schrieb:


> hallo wie gehts ,hey ich hab da mal eine frage ,hab mir das 2008ter cube sting bestellt,ist das was dran dass man mit großen füßen beim pedallieren an die hinteren kettenstreben stößt?
> 
> würde mich über schnelles antworten freuen,vielen dank,julian



servus, ich habe schuhgrösse 45 und null probleme. stell einfach die cleats an den schuhen weiter nach innen, dann wandert der schuh automatisch weiter nach aussen und das ganze wird schleiffrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (27. März 2008)

hab nen 08er sting - schuhgröße 42 und keine problem.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. März 2008)

Ich hab Schuhgröße 42 , beim MTB-Schuh 43 und nur beim Runterfahren komme ich öfters an die linke "Kettenstrebe" wenn ich die Pedale waagerecht habe. Ich hab einfach so ne transparente Kettenstrebenschutzfolie hingeklebt und gut ist. Rechts ist ja eh der Neoprenschutz... Also, keine Panik...


----------



## Nafets190 (27. März 2008)

Der werte Kollege wurde von Gott allerdings mit Füßen bzw Schuhgröße 48 beschenkt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 

Stefan


----------



## Mav3982 (28. März 2008)

Also bei Größe 46 konnte ich noch keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## hmtd (29. März 2008)

ok vielen dank ,am dienstag so hoffe ich werde ich mein babe das erste mal besteigen und hoffe nicht das der schöne eindruck sofort durch meine riesen galloschen gedrübt wird


----------



## stingbuddy (29. März 2008)

so und ab heute schreiben wir mal nix über die schuhe sondern mal über die heutige tour(mit fotos), denn bei mir hier(bei münchen) ist das wetter der wahnsinn. also jetzt noch kurz frühstücken und ab aufs rad. viel spass euch allen.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. März 2008)

grrrrrrrrr. schön für dich, daß das wetter wahnsinn ist. bei uns haben sie 10 grad und sonne angesagt, es sieht aber so aus also ob es ne fango, tango, nasser popo tour wird. 

setze heute mittag ein paar schlammfotos rein.


----------



## Mav3982 (29. März 2008)

Noch ärgerlicher ... bei uns siehts aus, wie angekündigt, aber ich hab keine Zeit. Naja, morgen solls ja noch besser werden


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. März 2008)

so, war zwar nicht kalt aber hat lecker geregnet, dann wieder sonne, regen usw.
wurden dennoch 32km mit 550hm

hier mal 2 pics wie wir ausgesehen haben. (man beachte die sonne)








im anschluss an die pics sind die bikes in der ruhr gelandet. war soviel strömung, da brauchten wir nichtmal nen kärcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmtd (30. März 2008)

so sieht meine kleidung aus wenn sie aus der waschmaschien kommt,leute dreck und matsch ist heute nichts schlimmes mehr wovor man angst haben muss traut euch und seht aus wie die schweine,eure frauen bedanken sich auch


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (30. März 2008)

habe ich in irgendeiner weise davon gesprochen, dass wir es sch.. fanden so auszusehen?
und wenn deine klamotten so aus der maschine kommen, würde ich es mal mit ner neuen versuchen.
manche menschen schreiben nur um etwas zu schreiben. gruselig


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. März 2008)

^^ Hey Sting, da deine Klamotten ja nun eh dreckig sind, würd ich die gar nicht mehr waschen. Denn ein so schönes Cube und dann mit Stevens Klamotten rumfahren, tz tz tz, das geht ja mal gar nicht. Also, los! Gleich mal die Cube Teamklamotten bestellt!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. März 2008)

hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, da das aber ne muckelige urbequeme thermoweste ist und ich ja noch etwas gedenken an mein f9 habe, ziehe ich sie noch an
lustig auch, daß dir das auffällt, nicht aber das mein kumpel nen konkurrenzbike fährt.
habe seit vorhin auch meine weissen felgen drauf, aktion blaue schrauben ist auch (fast) abgeschlossen. fehlen nur noch die titanschrauben in blau für vorbau und bremsanlage. mache gleich noch fotos und stell sie ein.


----------



## hmtd (31. März 2008)

genau leute kauft euch mal anständige firmenkleidung von cube


----------



## hmtd (31. März 2008)

ich muss jetzt endlich wieder riden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. März 2008)

so, update von meinem bike.
wie gesagt felgen neu und schrauben neu, fehlen noch die titanschrauben am lenker/vorbau und an der bremsanlage. dann noch nen blauer schaltwerkbolzen und fertig.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2008)

Hi Sting, síeht ja ganz gut aus mit den blauen Schrauben wobei es mir in rot besser gefällt, nicht weil ich´s habe, sondern weils besser zu den anderen roten Teilen passt (Schaltauge).
Aber eins habe ich bei meinem übersehen! Die Schrauben für die Zughalterungen am Unterrohr...... Na ja, werden irgendwann nachgerüstet.....
So, nun noch ne andere, am besten weiße Gabel montiert und das Bike sieht echt goil aus..... 

Ach ja, wie bist du denn mit der Sprühpumpe zufrieden?  Geht das recht ordentlich, oder auch nicht besser als mit´m Gartenschlauch? Wieviel Druck bringt die denn? Nicht daß der zu hoch ist und ich mir die Lager ruinier, ähnlich wie mit´m Hochdruckreiniger!!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (1. April 2008)

mit nem gartenschlauch hast du mehr druck als mit der pumpe, da ich aber in nem miethaus wohne, will ich nicht das allgemeinwasser nehmen. gibt nur dumme sprüche. eimer wasser ein schwamm ne bürste und die pumpe reicht. vor allem kostet das teil grad mal 12 euro. 4 bar leistet sie glaube ich.  mir geht es da auch nur um den umwerfer -  und dämpferbereich.

gabel: klar würde ne neue gabel in weiss besser aussehen. aber warum ne neue wenn die top ist. die hat pop loc und u-turn und ist dabei nur ne reba sl. die ist so ein unikat, da es die sl nur mit pop loc oder u - turn gibt bzw 2005 gab.

wenn ich alle titanschrauben und den schaltwerkbolzen sowie schaltröllchenschrauben getauscht habe, mache ich nochmals ein paar fotos.


----------



## speedy76 (2. April 2008)

Hi, bin neu hier ..... und muß sagen, weiße felgen auf dem STING wirken.
fahre selber ein 06er Teamline.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (2. April 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier ..... und muß sagen, weiße felgen auf dem STING wirken.
> fahre selber ein 06er Teamline.



habs mir lange überlegt ob ich es machen soll, muss aber auch sagen sieht gut aus (klar was soll ich auch sonst sagen) 

wie gesagt jetzt noch titanschrauben für vorbau und bremssattel, kassettenschraube (der schraubring ) sowie schaltröllchenschrauben (alle in blau) dann müsste es das gewesen sein.


----------



## Stingcustom (2. April 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hi, deine Konstruktion ist ja echt nicht schlecht, optisch gefällt sie mir zwar  nicht besonders, aber der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel.....  Ich würde allerdings das Schutzblech ein bisschen weiter nach unten ziehen, damit auch kein Dreck an die Kolbenstange fliegt, so wie beim originalen Schutzblech.....



So, weil mir die Optik auch am Herzen liegt hab ich den Dämpferlockout nun eingeschwärzt. Sieht schon besser aus. 
Weiter zur Optik: Die American classic Felgen meine ich passen auch ganz gut zu Sting.
Gut das Rot vom sattel gefällt mir nicht so...Habt Ihr zufällig einen Fizik Gobi in weis mit schwarz zu verkaufen    die Gabelfarbe wäre in weiß oder richtig schwarz auch besser. Das Fox graublau paßt halt nicht 100 % . So weit wie Ihr bin ich also noch nicht... 
Dafür frisch mit den Schwamm drüber gegangen.

Wann wirds endlich Sommer...?




STING TEAM CUSTOM 2007
gewogene  12,1 kilo mit Pedalen mit Sonderaussatttung:
Fox Talas inkl. Lenkerlockout mbmo 
Fox RP23 inkl. Lenkerlockout mbmo 
Formula ORO K24 Carbon
American Classic LRS
XTR Kurbel, Umwerfer
X.O Schaltung 
Schwalbe 2,25 er Bereifung
USE Carbon Stütze
Fizik Gobi
Syntace F99
Easton EC 90 Monkeylite 
Wcs Griffe
XLC Hörner
Ritchey Pro Pedale
Wenn man die Talas und die 2,25er reifen nicht opfert gehts wohl nicht an die 11kg hin.. 
Na ja Gewicht ist nicht alles  und optik ja auch nicht
funzen muß es halt für den gewünschten Zweck....


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (2. April 2008)

Was hast du da hässliches hinten am sattel dran?
sorry, aber das sieht echt gruselig aus. fährst du da nen zelt spazieren?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. April 2008)

Wenn man die Talas und die 2,25er reifen nicht opfert gehts wohl nicht an die 11kg hin.. 


An die 11kg vllt. nicht aber mein´s wiegt 11,5kg mit Pedale ohne Tubeless, da gingen sicher auch noch mal 400gr. ohne Schläuche. Und dann wär ich schon fast auf den 11kg....


----------



## Stingcustom (3. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> Was hast du da hässliches hinten am sattel dran?
> sorry, aber das sieht echt gruselig aus. fährst du da nen zelt spazieren?



Ja ja immer wieder die Optik.
Ich merke schon bei der nächsten Photosession muß ich mein Sting nackt fotografieren  
Aber die große Ortlieb Satteltasche hab ich immer dann dran wenn ich keinen Bock habe unter einem Rucksack zu schwitzen. In das Teil passt locker Regenjacke, 2.Trikot, Werkzeug Hapapa..... Noch dazu ist es regendicht und ein prima Spritzschutz gegen nasse Hoden äh Hosen... 

Ohne Rucksack fährt es sich einfach angenehmer


----------



## Stingcustom (3. April 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Wenn man die Talas und die 2,25er reifen nicht opfert gehts wohl nicht an die 11kg hin..
> 
> 
> An die 11kg vllt. nicht aber mein´s wiegt 11,5kg mit Pedale ohne Tubeless, da gingen sicher auch noch mal 400gr. ohne Schläuche. Und dann wär ich schon fast auf den 11kg....



Ja Tubeless wird mein nächstes Projekt und den Nobby vorne brauch ich auch nicht mehr wenn ich auf die 2008 er Racing Ralph umsteige. Der Seitenhalt sollte dann auch vorne ausreichen. Aber 400 Gramm spart man dadurch wohl nicht. Leichschläuche hab ich schon drin  und die Dichtmilch wiegt ja auch  was. Mal sehen ob durch vielleicht 200-300 Gramm gespart werden können. jedenfalls solls besser rollen und weniger Pannenanfällig sein, das ist das wichtigste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

@stingcustom
da fahre ich aber lieber mit nassen hoden / hosen rum bevor ich mir so einen schrankkoffer anbaue. lieber habe ich nen verschwitzten rücken.


----------



## Stingcustom (3. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @stingcustom
> da fahre ich aber lieber mit nassen hoden / hosen rum bevor ich mir so einen schrankkoffer anbaue. lieber habe ich nen verschwitzten rücken.



Ja der eine findet eben einen kleinen Schrank am Heck schöner und der andere einen großen Schrank am Rücken. Man sieht den großen Schrank ja selbst nicht wenn der auf dem Rücken klebt..  

Auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken


----------



## stingbuddy (3. April 2008)

11kg sind problemlos möglich.
fahre momentan mit 11,1 inkl. pedale, barends, 2.25er reifen und flaschenhalter. 
ach und zu sting 2008: mach bitte das ersatzrad an deiner hinteren nabe weg und mach dir eine 160er oder wenn du unbedingt meinst eine 180er scheibe drauf. ich habe auch 80 kg und ne 160er am heck reicht locker.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

bist nur neidisch weil meiner eh meine größer ist.  
nein werde wohl auf 180 wechseln


----------



## stingbuddy (3. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> bist nur neidisch weil meiner eh meine größer ist.
> nein werde wohl auf 180 wechseln



stimmt nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich habe nen 20"  und du nen 16"


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

gut gekontert. 

schade du wohnst zu weit weg, glaube ne tour würde recht lustig werden


----------



## freshshots (15. April 2008)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Rahmengrößen bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge?
Ich bin gestern das 18" und das 20" Probe gefahren, Bin selbst 1,85m Groß bei 89cm Schrittlänge.
Das 18" fühlt sich sehr wendig an und macht echt Spaß, allerdings ist die Sattelstütze am Maximum und könnte eigentlich für Touren noch 5mm raus. 
Beim das 20" finde ich irgendwie ganz schön lang, im Vergleich auch ziemlich träge. Naja und die Schrittfreiheit könnte doch etwas größer sein. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

gruß Sven.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2008)

fahr bei 180cm/85sl 18" mit nem 120er vorbau .


----------



## Stingcustom (15. April 2008)

freshshots schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Rahmengrößen bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge?
> Ich bin gestern das 18" und das 20" Probe gefahren, Bin selbst 1,85m Groß bei 89cm Schrittlänge.
> Das 18" fühlt sich sehr wendig an und macht echt Spaß, allerdings ist die Sattelstütze am Maximum und könnte eigentlich für Touren noch 5mm raus.
> Beim das 20" finde ich irgendwie ganz schön lang, im Vergleich auch ziemlich träge. Naja und die Schrittfreiheit könnte doch etwas größer sein. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
> ...



Bin 1,80 fahre auch den Sting 18 Zoll mit 100mm Vorbau und Low rizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (15. April 2008)

freshshots schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Rahmengrößen bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge?
> Ich bin gestern das 18" und das 20" Probe gefahren, Bin selbst 1,85m Groß bei 89cm Schrittlänge.
> Das 18" fühlt sich sehr wendig an und macht echt Spaß, allerdings ist die Sattelstütze am Maximum und könnte eigentlich für Touren noch 5mm raus.
> Beim das 20" finde ich irgendwie ganz schön lang, im Vergleich auch ziemlich träge. Naja und die Schrittfreiheit könnte doch etwas größer sein. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
> ...




ich bin 1,86 und 89 schrittlänge. nimm bloss nen 20" sonst sieht es aus als ob du ein kinderrad fährst. hier mal eine abbildung meiner satteleinstellung. ist im übrigen auch zu kaufen das rad.


----------



## freshshots (15. April 2008)

so, ich habe nun das 20" genommen und es beim einstellen gleichzeitig vermessen. als referenz diente mein s-works ht. dabei ist es mir gelungen das sting fast zu 100 prozent auf die maße des s-works zu bringen. 
also ich bin begeistert. 20" sind bei 1,85 und sl 89cm ziemlich perfekt. 
nur die 12,4 kg für das k24 sind halt ziemlich fettig.

gruß Sven.


----------



## r19andre (15. April 2008)

Stingcustom schrieb:


> Bin 1,80 fahre auch den Sting 18 Zoll mit 100mm Vorbau und Low rizer



Hi,
ich fahre mit 1,90m und 92Schrittlänge auch ein 20".
Aber bei deinem sehr dekadenten Rad   sieht die Stütze irgendwie auf dem Bild verkehrt rum aus. Oder wird die Use so montiert?

Schöne Grüße
Andre

Mein Winterumbau ist jetzt langsam fertig. Stelle mal Bilder am WE rein von dem ersten Marathon dieses Jahr.


----------



## Janus1972 (15. April 2008)

bin 172 und fahre nen 16er sting.
ist der hammer, die stütze ist tatsächlich FALSCH rum montiert. hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


----------



## rr-igel (16. April 2008)

@Stingcustom: wenn du weit genug zurückschaust, findest Du ein Bild von meinem Sting mit der gleichen Tasche, allerdings ohne die seitlichen Reflektoren. Schaust Du hier


----------



## kyckling (19. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> 11kg sind problemlos möglich.
> fahre momentan mit 11,1 inkl. pedale, barends, 2.25er reifen und flaschenhalter.
> ach und zu sting 2008: mach bitte das ersatzrad an deiner hinteren nabe weg und mach dir eine 160er oder wenn du unbedingt meinst eine 180er scheibe drauf. ich habe auch 80 kg und ne 160er am heck reicht locker.



11 Kg problemlos? Wie macht Ihr das?

Ich habe ein Sting in 18" (bei 183 cm und 89cm Schrittlänge passt mir das perfekt) mit:

- XTR Kurbel und Schaltwerk (2007)
- XT 2007 Scheibenbremse
- Manitou R7 Super 100 TPC (mit sicherheit längst nicht die schwerste Gabel mit gewogenen 1535 Gramm)
- Ritchey Carbon Flatbar
- Ritchey Vorbau (OK, bei 130 Gramm gehen vielleicht noch 20 weniger)
- Laufräder mit XT 2007 Naben, DT Comp Speichen und DT X 455 Felgen (zusammen 1900 Gramm, OK, da geht auch was zu lasten von Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit)
- NobbyNic 2.1 faltbar
- Syntace P6 Stütze (ist ja mit dabei)
- Selle SLR 135

Das Ganze steht mit 12,6 Kg inkl. Pedalen da, wobei die Pedalen (Shimano 540) mit gewiss 500 Gramm zu Buche schlagen. Dann also 12,1 ohne Pedalen, warum auch immer Räder ohne diese zum Vorwärtskommen völlig irrelevanten Teile gewogen wedren.

Ich wüsste auf Anhieb nicht, wo ich jetzt noch mal eben 'problemlos' ein Kilo einsparen könnte, ohne einen Koffer voll TeuroDollars in die Hand nehmen zu müssen.

Augenfälligste Teile:

*
Leichtere Gabel:* Geht kaum, wenn man die Teile auf die Waage legt und die Hestellerangaben nachwiegt.

*Leicherer LRS*, der zugleich was aushält (32 speichen sollten sein): Tune Naben oder vergleichbares, DT Revolution oder vergleichbar: >= 600 Teuro.
SystemLRS a la Mavic Crossmax SLR: >= 600 Teuro
Gewichtsersparnis vielleicht 300 Gramm.

*Sattel:*: SLR 135 wiegt so um die 165 Gramm, aber da geht was. AX Lightness von meinem Renner 84 Gramm, Kosten um 250 Euro.
Gewichtsersparnis 81 Gramm. Aber AX auf Mountainbike...?

Zusammen sind wir da jetzt bei eine Einsparung von 381 Gramm und somit bei einen Gesamtgewicht von ca. 11,7 Kg.
Bei Kosten von ca. 850 Euro.

Ansonsten fallen mir jetzt keine Teile ein, mit denen man mal eben 700 Gramm verliert, um auf 11 Kg (oder gar darunter) zu kommen, ohne noch viel mehr Teuros in die Hand zu nehmen oder den Rahmen zu tauschen.

Problemlos sieht für mich irgendwie anders aus und für Tips bin ich dankbar.

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (19. April 2008)

also dann fangen wir mal an.
manitou r7 spv 1460 gr.
syntace f99 103gr.
syntace duraflite carbon 121gr.
griffe braxxo 29gr. und sind noch dazu richtig bequem. 
schalthebel x.o. 164gr.
meine laufräder wiegen 1760 inkl scheiben 160/180.
pedale exustar 212gr.
xtr kassette 239gr.
schläuche 2x 96gr.

das waren jetzt nur mal ein paar teile. wieg mal bei dir nach und dann wirst du da schon auf nen unterschied kommen. alleine der tausch meiner griffe waren 75gr. für 5,- euro. wenn du sagst dass deine laufräder 1900 wiegen und du die shimano scheiben addierst, liegst du bei 2200gr. das ist schon fast ein halbes kilo.


----------



## BillGehts (19. April 2008)

HaHa, die 11,1kg würde ich gern mal nachwiegen. Jede Wette dass der Bock mindestens 12kg wiegt.

Wenn man sich für das Sting entscheidet weiß man, dass das Gewicht höher als bei anderen Bikes dieser Klasse ist. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich deshalb für ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 LDT entschieden was wirklich nur 11,2kg wiegt. Hier muss aber nichts mehr umgebaut werden. Optisch finde ich das Sting sehr ansprechend und vielleich bauche ich mir auch noch mal ein Winterbike auf Basis des Stings auf.


----------



## Janus1972 (19. April 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> HaHa, die 11,1kg würde ich gern mal nachwiegen. Jede Wette dass der Bock mindestens 12kg wiegt.
> 
> Wenn man sich für das Sting entscheidet weiß man, dass das Gewicht höher als bei anderen Bikes dieser Klasse ist. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich deshalb für ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 LDT entschieden was wirklich nur 11,2kg wiegt. Hier muss aber nichts mehr umgebaut werden. Optisch finde ich das Sting sehr ansprechend und vielleich bauche ich mir auch noch mal ein Winterbike auf Basis des Stings auf.



also stings rad wiegt mit sicherheit das was er sagt. guck dir sein bike an, pics gibt es genug.
er hat leichtere teile als du und komm dann nicht nit teuer. natürlich ist das teuer aber erfüllt halt den zweck. ich persönlich würde es nicht machen aber wem es gefällt.
macht es so wie ich. hab 10 kilo gewichtsersparnis. nämlich an mir selbst ist billiger und gesünder. ich weiss sting, du bist schon an der grenze zur unterernährung


----------



## kyckling (19. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> also dann fangen wir mal an.
> manitou r7 spv 1460 gr.
> syntace f99 103gr.
> syntace duraflite carbon 121gr.
> ...



Hi,

ich weiß, Kleinvieh macht auch mist, geht aber ins Geld. die Unterschiede meiner Teile wie Gabel, Lenker etc. machen keinen großen Unterschied zu Deinen. Pedale hatte ich aussen vor gelassen.
In Summe vielleicht 150 bis 200 Gramm. Aber immer  noch weit weg von 11 Kg odedr drunter.

Laufräder ist ein großes Thema, da kann man viel Gewicht sparen, aber auch viel Geld loswerden. Von dem AmClassics bin  ich nicht überzeugt (aus dem RR Bereich). Nicht sonderlich steif und vor allem, was die Lager angeht, nicht besonders haltbar.
Man kann dirt Gewicht sparen (und hier bringt es auch etwas), aber man muss schon in  die Tasche greifen.

Insgesamt ist es aus meine  Augen nicht möglich, problemlos an oder unter 11 Kg zu kommen. Man kann, ist aber aufwändiger und teilweise mit Performanceeinbußen erkauft.

Grüsse


----------



## stingbuddy (19. April 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> HaHa, die 11,1kg würde ich gern mal nachwiegen. Jede Wette dass der Bock mindestens 12kg wiegt.
> 
> Wenn man sich für das Sting entscheidet weiß man, dass das Gewicht höher als bei anderen Bikes dieser Klasse ist. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich deshalb für ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 LDT entschieden was wirklich nur 11,2kg wiegt. Hier muss aber nichts mehr umgebaut werden. Optisch finde ich das Sting sehr ansprechend und vielleich bauche ich mir auch noch mal ein Winterbike auf Basis des Stings auf.



wenn du keine ahnung hast dann lass es bleiben. mehr als die teile aufschreiben kann ich nicht und wenn du einen taschenrechner bedienen kannst, dann tip einfach mal die zahlen ein. addiere noch xtr kurbeln mit innenlager dazu, x.o. schaltwerk, sattel mit 129 gr. und avid carbon bremsen. jetzt müsste alles beisammen sein. ach ja und sollte ich mir wie so viele gewichtsfreaks den furious fred montieren, dann wäre ich an den 10,5 dran. ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich es einfach nur so behaupten würde, aber ich kann es auch belegen und du zweifelst immer noch dran. leute gibts......
dann poste doch mal eine teileliste von deinem canyon mit gewichten und ich schreibe meine daneben.


----------



## BillGehts (19. April 2008)

Tut mir Leid, ich glaubs Dir auch nicht. Das Monster von Cube Rahmen ist einfach zu schwer um an 11kg zu kommen. Mein Bike hat komplett XTR und X0 + Formula Oro Puro und trotzdem gehts nicht unter 11kg. Das ist aber nicht das Thema des Threads. 

De Gewichtsangaben von Cube stimmen gerade beim Sting/Stereo sowieso nie. Ich hatte eins an der Waage und war ehrlich gesagt entsetzt wie weit Werksangeben von wirklichen Gewichten abweichen können.

Es ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike aber ein Leichtgewicht wird es trotz aller Umbauerei nicht.


----------



## stingbuddy (19. April 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich glaubs Dir auch nicht. Das Monster von Cube Rahmen ist einfach zu schwer um an 11kg zu kommen. Mein Bike hat komplett XTR und X0 + Formula Oro Puro und trotzdem gehts nicht unter 11kg. Das ist aber nicht das Thema des Threads.
> 
> De Gewichtsangaben von Cube stimmen gerade beim Sting/Stereo sowieso nie. Ich hatte eins an der Waage und war ehrlich gesagt entsetzt wie weit Werksangeben von wirklichen Gewichten abweichen können.
> 
> Es ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike aber ein Leichtgewicht wird es trotz aller Umbauerei nicht.


das sind auch keine herstellerangaben, sondern selbst gewogene teile. poste einfach mal eine liste von deinem. dann sehen wirs ja. ohne zankerei oder sonstigem aber das wäre mal ein schöner vergleich.


----------



## r19andre (20. April 2008)

Mahlzeit,
wie angekündigt hier mein diesjähriger MA Bock nach dem Rennen.
Leider nur mit Digicam, aber man hätte auch so nicht mehr viel erkennen können.
Anfangszustand fahrfertig 12kg mit Pedale, Tacho, Fl. halter 20"
Bild zeigt bestimmt 14kg, wat ne Mokka.













Andre

Ach ja kleiner Erfahrungbericht wegen der Fox 100X.
Gabel ist perfekt fahrbar in dem Sting bei eingestellter Platform, ausgeschaltet ist der Hinterbau wesentlich sensibler wíe die Gabel. Fahre aber fast immer mit Platform nur bergab stelle ich um. Wird auf jeden Fall drin bleiben.


----------



## tutterchen (22. April 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich glaubs Dir auch nicht. Das Monster von Cube Rahmen ist einfach zu schwer um an 11kg zu kommen.



das monster von cube rahmen fährt sich aber affengeil, da sind mir 500g sowas von wurscht.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> das monster von cube rahmen fährt sich aber affengeil, da sind mir 500g sowas von wurscht.



kann mich tut da nur anschliessen. gewicht ist nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (10. Mai 2008)

Gewicht ist nicht alles. Aber weniger Gewicht macht mehr Spaß  

Damit der Sting-Thread nicht den schleichenden Tod stirbt, hier mal ein Foto von meinem Teamline mit neuen Laufrädern (1363g!). Die 11-Kilo-Marke rückt näher (aktuell 11,6kg). Zielmarke ist Ende des Jahres 10,7 inkl. Flaschenhalter und Pedalen. Sollte zu machen sein.

Ach ja, die Laufräder bestehen aus XTR-Naben, FRM XMD 333 Felgen, Sapim Laser und DT Alu-Nippeln. Gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze...und das mit soliden XTR-Naben. Werde mal meine Langzeit-Erfahrungen durchgeben.


----------



## speedy76 (10. Mai 2008)

Hey schickes Teil, wasn das fürn Sattel. der gefällt wirklich.


----------



## Käse (10. Mai 2008)

das gewicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ich denk viele wiegen sich das Rad leichter als es ist.
aber mir wurscht hatten wir schon oft. 

egal welches gewicht es fährt sich einfach sehr gut.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (10. Mai 2008)

Gewicht stimmt, alleine durch die neuen Laufräder und Reifen und Schläuche sind 1100g runter. Ich stelle demnächst mal eine Teilliste sowie Fotos an der Waage ein.

@speedy 76
Der Sattel ist zu ziemlich das älteste Teil am Bike. Ist ein normaler Flite SLR mit so einer Art Schlangenmuster. Leider löst er sich langsam auf. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es den noch gibt.


----------



## Käse (10. Mai 2008)

super was würde ich echt gerne sehen. viele geben immer das gewicht an. aber nie sieht man das "ding" an der Waage


----------



## Käse (10. Mai 2008)

Anbei meine Teileliste:


Teile Gewicht in gr.
Sting 18" in schwarz + RP23 3.000gr.
Federgabel Rock Shox Reba U-Turn 2007 1.680gr.
Griffe Prolock 29 gr.
Schalthebel Deore XT 2008 250gr.
Schaltwerk Deore XT 2008 230gr.
Umwerfer Shimano XT 2007 180gr.
Kassette Shimano Deore XT 2008 260gr.
Bremsen-/hebel Magura Louise FR 210/ 180 2006 1.000gr.
Kurbeln Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager Shimano XT 840gr.
Naben Hügi 240s + Felgen DT-Swiss 4.1 1.700gr.
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 1.140gr.
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard 400gr.
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 283gr.
Sattel no name 300gr.
Kette HG93 250gr.
Schutzblech Sting org. 50gr.
Züge 80gr.
Lenker Syntace 2014 214gr.
schnellspanner VR/HR XT 160gr.
Poplockhebel 80gr.
Pedale Candy´s C 308gr.
HAC 4 250gr.
Flaschenhalter 40gr.
Vorbau XR 100 3d 150gr.
Sonstiges: Kabelbinder, Montagefett, Luft etc. 20gr.

Das sind dann fürchterliche
12.894gr. so in etwa. kommt mit meiner hängewaage die 12,90 anzeigt gut hin.


----------



## speedy76 (10. Mai 2008)

danke für den hinweis mit dem Sattel. zum Thema Gewicht kann ich nur sagen, die 50 gramm am schutzblech kannst du ja durch den Schlauch trick einsparen. habe das hier im Forum gelesen und auch gleich ausprobiert. Super sache das, vor allem im Tiefen Schlamm "klemmt" der Hinterreifen nicht mehr.


----------



## tutterchen (11. Mai 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Gewicht ist nicht alles. Aber weniger Gewicht macht mehr Spaß  ... hier mal ein Foto von meinem Teamline mit neuen Laufrädern (1363g!).



im prinzip hast du recht. frage mich nur was deine 1300g räder zu meinen 90 kg im gelände sagen ? das wäre _für mich_ dann an der falschen stelle gewicht gespart. klar, die 180er sind auch nicht die stabilsten, aber richtig eingespeicht funktionieren sie einwandfrei.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Mai 2008)

Also bei 90kg würde ich auch andere Laufräder wählen. Ich wiege 80,...2kg sollen noch runter. Das halte ich für die Grenze. Auf jeden Fall sollten sie solide eingespeicht sein. Ich denke, damit steht und fällt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) die Sache. 

Hier mal ein Foto von den Laufrädern (dank nochmal an felixthewolf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (11. Mai 2008)

also da ich ja immer so kritisiert werde mit meinem gewicht, stelle ich jetzt mal eine teileliste ein damit man mir mal glaubt.

rahmen inkl. rp23    *2980*
steuersatz fsa           *88*
gabel  r7 spv plat.  * 1475*
sattelstütze  p6        *283*
sattel velo carbon     *160*
vorbau syntace f99   *103*
lenker synt. cabon    *121*
griffe    braxxo                   *28*
schalthebel x.o.        *164*
bremsen avid carbon                *598*
scheiben alligator      *199*
laufräder ac 350     * 1564*
schläuche xxlight       *191*
reifen ralph/nic        *1062*
kurbeln xtr 960          *682*
innenlager xtr             *92*
pedale exustar titan        *212*
umwerfer xtr 960       *139*
schaltwerk x.o.         *195*
kette xtr                 * 268*
kassette alu             *144*
züge jagwire              *85*
flaschenhalter *32*

fahrbereit               *10865 gr. *





es wurde alles schon mit alu bzw titanschrauben gewogen. aheadkappe und kralle bei der gabel dabei. ich hoffe nichts vergessen zu haben und ja, die kassette ist aus alu und wirklich so leicht. verschleiss ist zwar hoch, aber wird sowieso jedes jahr getauscht. ach ja die bar ends habe ich vergessen. sind dann nochmal 49 gr mehr zzgl. 12 gr. für syntace lenkerstopfen.


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Mai 2008)

kinners, dieser thread hier verkommt immer mehr zu einem gewicht posing ich glaub dir aber nicht thread. das nervt langsam.
wenn jemand sagt sein sting wiegt 11,5 kilo, dann ist das so. PUNKT.


----------



## dachips (11. Mai 2008)

muß bei der frage auch mal kurz einhaken.

meine k24 neigen auch sporadisch zum schleifen, bzw. geben sie so ein 'singendes' geräusch ab. 
manchmal passiert das beim reinlegen in die kurve, manchmal gibt's aber keinen nachvollziehbaren grund (z. b. erschütterungen).

das hört dann zwar gleich wieder auf, nervt aber trotzdem.

habt ihr da ähnliche erfahrungen!?


----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Mai 2008)

So, angetreten zum S......vergleich 

Jetzt macht Euch mal locker, ist doch alles ganz entspannt und nachprÃ¼fbar. Hier also die Teileliste:

Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer	Cube Sting 18â		2950
Gabel Fox F100 RL 1580
Steuersatz		FSA			85
Sattelklemme		Syntace			50
Lenker			Race Face Next SL Carbon	145
Vorbau			Ritchey WCS 105mm	120
Griffe Syntace			100
Bremsen mit Scheiben	Shimano XTR 180/160	830
Umwerfer			Shimano XT 760		180
Schalthebel		Shimano XTR		220
Schaltung		Shimano XTR		205
Kurbel			Shimano XT 2008		880 (!)
Kette			HG 93			304 (!)
Pedale			Time Atac Alium		440
LaufrÃ¤der			XTR/FRM			1363
Schnellspanner		Shimano XTR		120
Reifen			NN/RR 2,25		1090
SchlÃ¤uche		Conti Supersonic		190
Kassette			Shimano XTR		235
SattelstÃ¼tze		Syntace P6 gekÃ¼rzt	260
Sattel			Selle Italia SLR		135
Flaschenhalter					45
Kabel						90
Fett, Kleinteile					50

Macht in Summe *11.667g*, allerdings ohne Computer.

Zielmarke sind bis Anfang nÃ¤chsten Jahres 10,7 kg. Alles darunter macht fÃ¼r mich keinen Sinn (zu teuer, Perfomance-EinbuÃen, zu riskant). "Leichtbau" muss ja jeder fÃ¼r sich und seine Einsatzzwecke selbst definieren. 
Aber es freut mich ja zu sehen, dass ich mit meinem kurzen Beitrag mal wieder etwas Leben in den Sting-Thread gebracht habe  
Also, genieÃt das traumhafte Pfingstwetter...


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2008)

hat noch jemand probs mit seienm hinterbau? an meinem 08er rahmen hat der hinterbau vor ein paar wochen so xtrem genackt, dass ich dachte mein bike fliegt auseinander. der händler hat mir die schraube der dämpferaufnahme eingeklebt da war dann wieder ruhe. jetzt knarzt es am rechten lager der kettenstrebe, so als ob zu viel zug / kraft auf den hinterbau drückt. mein dealer will den hinterbau zerlegen und alles neiu abschmieren. lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Rotten67 (12. Mai 2008)

So dann will ich auch mal mein Spielzeug zeigen. Hoffe das bringt mich in Willingen über die große Runde. Habe bis jetzt ein wenig nach meinem Geschmack verfeinert. Das Teil ist so klasse das es gar nicht so viel Tuning nötig ist. Für Tipps weiterer Verbesserungen bin ich aber offen.
Das einige was bis jetzt nervte, war die schnelle Abnutzung der Bremsbeläge (nach 700km) vorn und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (12. Mai 2008)

Besser wirst Du da wohl nicht mehr viel machen können. Höchstens an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas leichter.
Für mich sind die Fulcrum-Aufkleber etwas zu viel des Guten. Aber das fällt eindeutig in den Bereich Geschmack und ist damit nicht diskutabel.


----------



## Flaschengeist (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo! Bin vor Kurzem nach München gezogen und will deshalb in Zukunft auch öfter mal mit dem MTB in die Alpen.

Bisher war ich eigentlich Rennradler, war aber mit meinem alten Hardtail auch schon des Öfteren in der fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs. Um ein bisschen mehr Komfort zu haben hab ich geplant mir demnächst ein Fully zu holen.

Das Stereo von meinem Bruder hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt (vielzuviel Federweg den ich wahrscheinlich nie brauche).

Ich leg mehr Wert darauf zügig den Berg hoch zu kommen als wieder runter. Deshalb denke ich wäre das Sting für meine Zwecke besser geeignet als z.B. das Stereo.
Machen meine Überlegungen Sinn und würdet ihr im Hinblick auf den Einsatzbereich (Alpen) auch zum Sting raten?


----------



## tutterchen (17. Mai 2008)

Flaschengeist schrieb:


> Ich leg mehr Wert darauf zügig den Berg hoch zu kommen als wieder runter. Deshalb denke ich wäre das Sting für meine Zwecke besser geeignet als z.B. das Stereo.
> Machen meine Überlegungen Sinn und würdet ihr im Hinblick auf den Einsatzbereich (Alpen) auch zum Sting raten?



ganz ehrlich ? wenn es dir hauptsächlich aufs schnelle und agile klettern ankommt bleib bei deinem hardtail. das sting ist natürlich unheimlich bequem und rückenschonend und im richtig schwierigen gelände ist das fully nicht ersetztbar. ich fahre schließlich auch das 2007er sting.

habe mir dann direkt vor der haustür einen dornen reingefahren. fully abgestellt und mein altes ltd4 ausgepackt. nun zwei tage damit gefahren. da kann man hügel hochwuchten, super. auf befestifgten waldwegen viel agiler als das sting. dann quer durch die pampa, mist doch nicht für den richtigen waldeinsatz geeignet.

wenn du eher befestigte, bessere wege fährst brauchst du kein fully. wenn es richtig ins gelände geht und du bergab fliegen willst, hmm. schwierige entscheidung. also ohne hardcoregelände würde ich eher ein reaction o.ä. empfehlen.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (17. Mai 2008)

Flaschengeist schrieb:


> Hallo! Bin vor Kurzem nach München gezogen und will deshalb in Zukunft auch öfter mal mit dem MTB in die Alpen.
> 
> Bisher war ich eigentlich Rennradler, war aber mit meinem alten Hardtail auch schon des Öfteren in der fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs. Um ein bisschen mehr Komfort zu haben hab ich geplant mir demnächst ein Fully zu holen.
> 
> ...




Mir gehts da genauso wie dir, deshalb hab ich schon in der zweiten Version ein Sting. Mit dem bin ich bis jetzt auch überall runtergekommen und vor allem noch besser rauf. Wo andere mit 150 - 160mm runterrauschen bin ich mit meinen 100mm auch dabei (Gardasee). Vllt. ein bisschen langsamer, aber trotzdem waren einige schon ziemlich verwundert, wo ich mit meinen 100mm runterfahre.... Tja, ich denke meine Fahrtechnik ist ganz gut, wie mir auch schon bestätigt wurde, aber immer halt kontrolliert.... Will mich hier jetzt nicht selbst loben....(klugscheißmodus aus)  

Frag doch mal HIER nach evtl. hat der auch ein Sting zum probefahren da. Und in den Schlierseer Bergen kann man das Sting dann auch mal richtig testen. Oder du meldest dich bei mir, dann können wir ja auch mal zusammen fahren (Tegernsee). Natürlich du mit dem geliehenen Sting.... Ich kenn da auch ein paar schöne trailige Strecken....


----------



## der_fry (17. Mai 2008)

Flaschengeist schrieb:


> Das Stereo von meinem Bruder hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt (vielzuviel Federweg den ich wahrscheinlich nie brauche).
> 
> Ich leg mehr Wert darauf zügig den Berg hoch zu kommen als wieder runter. Deshalb denke ich wäre das Sting für meine Zwecke besser geeignet als z.B. das Stereo.



hi

bei deinem einsatzgebiet, würde ich mir vll. auch mal das ams 100 genauer anschauen.
ich besitze selbst ein sting und ein ams 100 und ich muß sagen das ich mit meinem ams wesentlich schneller unterwegs bin als mit meinem sting.
das ams ist etwas gestreckter als das sting und auch von der federung eher straffer gehalten in kombi mit ner fox x oder xtt geht da echt die post ab. schau mal ob du irgendwo eins probe fahren kannst.
eins muß ich aber meinem sting zu gute halten es ist doch komfortabler als mein ams ich nehme es mehr zum touren für die schnelle runde muß mein ams herhalten.

mfg


----------



## Flaschengeist (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo nochmal!

Danke für eure Tips!

Werd versuchen mal demnächst bei dem Händler in Schliersee ne vernünftige Probefahrt zu machen. Alle andren Händler hatten bisher entweder kein passendes Sting da oder erlauben nur 5 Minuten auf dem Gehsteig vor der Haustür.


----------



## dachips (24. Mai 2008)

Hi Sting-Fahrer,

mann war das heute ein sch*** Tag.
Hab ne schöne Runde mit meinem Sting gedreht, bin dann in einer Gastwirtschaft eingekehrt und als ich wieder raus komme fehlt mein Vorderrad! ...Rest des Bikes war ja angeschlossen.

Einige hier im Forum haben ja bereits ihre Laufräder gewechselt,
deshalb hoffe ich, dass der ein oder andere (am besten in der Nähe von München) sein Laufrad noch hat und mir das evtl. verkauft.
Bitte helft mir, bin total verzweifelt !  

Schreibt mir am besten ne PM, dann auch gleich mit eurer Presivorstellung.

c u


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Mai 2008)

Der Druckpunkt lässt sich gut einstellen und entlüften musste ich bis jetzt auch  noch nicht. Ich musste aber meine Beläge bei 750km wechseln und zwar vorne und hinten. Habe nun die originalen nicht organischen Beläge geholt. Bin gespannt!!!
Das einzige Prob derzeit ist, dass die Kolben ein wenig widerwillig zurück gehen. Die werde mal mit DOT4 ein wenig einschmieren.


----------



## der_fry (26. Mai 2008)

hallo

ich fahre zwar oro puro aber die formulas sind ja eh fast gleich.
die oro´s gehören zu den problemlosesten bremsen die ich je gefahren bin.
bis jetzt ca. 1000km ohne probleme.

mfg


----------



## aggerboy (1. Juni 2008)

Tach auch!

Ich könnt mal einen Tipp gebrauchen?

Ich wollte eben bei meinem 2006 Sting die Schraube im Horstlink nachziehen. Die lugte nämlich mal wieder ein Stückchen hervor und da mir das Ding mal auf ner Tour flöten gegangen ist achtet man da ja jetzt drauf.
Jetzt drehte ich so vor mich hin und nichts geschah als auf der Innenseite vom Horstlink plötzlich eine Feder da raus fiel. Die Feder diente dazu das zu große Gewinde so zu verkleinern, daß das Gewinde packen kann?! die Feder bekomme ich jetzt logischer Weise da nicht mehr rein.
Zur Infa meine Horstlink Schraube ist einteilig, also nicht der Bolzen mit Innengewinde und Inbuskonter.

Ist einem son Scheiß schonmal unter die Augen gekommen und hat das Problem gelöst ohne das Rad ab zu bauen und den Rahmen zum Händler zu schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggerboy (1. Juni 2008)

So, hab mal zwei Bilder gemacht. Das ist glaub ich dann besser nach zu vollziehen.

Das eine ist die Schraube aus dem Horstlink mit dieser Feder aufgeschraubt.
Das andere die Innenseite vom Horstlink. In dem Gewinde saß die Feder drinne.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2008)

aggerboy schrieb:


> Ist einem son Scheiß schonmal unter die Augen gekommen und hat das Problem gelöst ohne das Rad ab zu bauen und den Rahmen zum Händler zu schicken?


also erstmal der "scheiss" heisst helicoil und dient dazu in alu ein groesseres und damit 
haltbareres gewinde schneiden zu koennen. ist im maschinenbau relativ gaengig. hier
allerdings etwas ungluecklich. 
geh mal in einen vernuenftigen werkzeuglagen und kauf die einen
(am besten gleich ein paar zum ueben) neuen einsatz. der sollte so 30cent kosten. das 
eindrehdings kannst du aus einer schraube, der du vorne einen schlitz verpasst selber 
bauen. in den schlitz muss das ende des helicoils reinpassen (bei deinem ist das nicht 
mehr dran, weil man es nach dem eindrehen wegbricht). 




bevor du den neuen ensatz reindrehst aufpassen, dass er nicht zu hoch ist und dann innen 
oder aussen raussteht. am besten du setzt ihn gleich mit loctite243 schraubensicherung, 
dann bleibt er das naechste mal drin.
hatte den mist auch gleich am anfang. frag mal sufu....


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2008)

Ist schon eine gute Erklärung vom Fatz. Allerdings, wenn ich es noch nicht gemacht hätte dann würde ich die Fingfer davon lassen. Man kann auch eine Menge versauen, Helicoil nciht gerade eindrehen und so Sachen.


----------



## aggerboy (1. Juni 2008)

Aaaahhhh! Vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich wieder was schlauer! Ich hab wohl mal Tischler gelernt, von daher war mir dieses Helicoil gänzlich fremd. Und bei der Feuerwehr ist mir das auch noch nicht untergekommen.

Das ist ja schon mal ne Alternative zum einschicken!!

Weiß denn jemand ob die 2007 Schraube mit dem Konter und der 
passenden Lagerbuchse passt. Ich hab nämlich eine da, nur ist da die 2006 Lagerbuchse zu kurz. 

Vielen Dank an Fatz, mit Deinem Tip bekomm ich das auf jeden Fall schneller hin als den Rahmen ein zu schicken.


Gruß Aggerboy


----------



## ak1960 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sting-Fahrer,

nachdem ich vom Cube-Service eine äusserst unbefriedigende Antwort erhalten habe , möchte ich Euch um Erfahrungen bzw. um Hilfe bitten:

Ich habe mir ein Sting (2007er Rahmen) mit XTR- Kurbel (alt) FC-M 960 und XTR-Umwerfer FD-M 970 E (aktuelle Version) aufgebaut, Schalthebel sind SRAM X.O.

Mein Problem:
Ich kann den Umwerfer nicht optimal einstellen . Normalerweise sollten auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt alle Ritzel schaltbar sein, ohne dass die Kette am Umwerfer streift. Dies hatte ich bisher bei mehr als 10 selbst aufgebauten Bikes so hingebracht. Leider nicht bei meinem neuen Bike.
Stelle ich den Umwerfer nämlich so ein, dass auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt alle Ritzel ohne Kettenschleifen funktionieren, streift die Kette beim 44er Kettenblatt bereits beim zweitkleinsten (12er) Ritzel. 
Das ist für mich sehr ärgerlich, da ich gerade die Kombi 32/32 bei langen moderaten Steigungen sehr oft verwende und die 12er und 11er Ritzel fahre ich natürlich auch nicht nur zur Zierde spazieren.

Wer hat diese Schaltungs-Konstellation an seinem Bike, bzw. kann mir zu diesem Thema weiterhelfen?


Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass der Cube-Service diesbezüglich weiterhelfen könnte, aber ausser der lapidaren Antwort wir haben auch XTR-Umwerfer verbaut, zu Ihrem Problem habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte., war von dort keine Hilfe zu bekommen. Ich will darauf nicht näher eingehen, aber von einem technischen Support erwarte ich mir schon etwas mehr!


----------



## aggerboy (2. Juni 2008)

Hy Fatz!

Helicoil gabs bei mir um die Ecke im Motoradladen. ( 50m zu Fuß / 1,90 )
Schraube eingeschlitzt wie Du sagtest, hochfestes Loctite dran und schwupp di wupp, Fahrrad wieder ganz!!
Also nochmal vielen Dank, ich werd dich in mein Nachtgebet einschließen! 

Für ak1960:

Hast Du denn die Spacer im Tretlager verbaut? Diese schwarzen Plastikringe und den Spacer unter der Umwerferbefestigungsschraube? Das war nämlich bei mir das Problem.

Gruß 

Aggerboy


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2008)

aggerboy schrieb:


> hochfestes Loctite dran und schwupp di wupp, Fahrrad wieder ganz!!


aber hoffentlich nicht auf die schraube oder? die soll ja spaeter auch mal wieder rausgehen....


----------



## aggerboy (2. Juni 2008)

Ne,ne!Nur auf das Helicoil! Das Loctite muß ja 12h aushärten, dann die Schraube mit mittelfestem rein und dann jöh!


----------



## ak1960 (3. Juni 2008)

aggerboy schrieb:


> Hy Fatz!
> 
> Für ak1960:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (3. Juni 2008)

ak1960 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Sting (2007er Rahmen) mit XTR- Kurbel (alt) FC-M 960 und XTR-Umwerfer FD-M 970 E (aktuelle Version) aufgebaut, Schalthebel sind SRAM X.O. :



Punkt 1: Die aktuellen XTR- und XT-Umwerfer (970er und 770er) passen beim Sting nicht. Beim Einfedern kann der Umwerferarm anstoßen. Darüber ist hier schon lang und breit diskutiert worden. Diesen Thread einfach mal bis Januar, Februar zurückgehen. Es passen die 960er- und 760er-Umwerfer (Vorgängermodell).



ak1960 schrieb:


> Mein Problem:
> Ich kann den Umwerfer nicht optimal einstellen . Normalerweise sollten auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt alle Ritzel schaltbar sein, ohne dass die Kette am Umwerfer streift. Dies hatte ich bisher bei mehr als 10 selbst aufgebauten Bikes so hingebracht. Leider nicht bei meinem neuen Bike.
> Stelle ich den Umwerfer nämlich so ein, dass auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt alle Ritzel ohne Kettenschleifen funktionieren, streift die Kette beim 44er Kettenblatt bereits beim zweitkleinsten (12er) Ritzel.
> Das ist für mich sehr ärgerlich, da ich gerade die Kombi 32/32 bei langen moderaten Steigungen sehr oft verwende und die 12er und 11er Ritzel fahre ich natürlich auch nicht nur zur Zierde spazieren.
> ...



Punkt 2: Das klingt wirklich so, als ob der Umwerfer nicht richtig sitzt. Beim 73mm-Lagergehäuse den E-Type-Umwerfer ohne irgendwelche weiteren Spacer montieren. Dann gibt es noch einen Punkt. Beim Umwerfer ist eine Unterlegscheibe für die Schraube, die den Umwerfer oben am Rahmen befestigt, dabei. Diese Unterlegscheibe weglassen, sonst sitzt der Umwerfer nicht richtig.


----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2008)

aggerboy schrieb:


> Ne,ne!Nur auf das Helicoil! Das Loctite muß ja 12h aushärten, dann die Schraube mit mittelfestem rein und dann jöh!


na dann is ja gut. nicht dass ich dir in ein paar monaten erzaehlen muss, wie du
hochfestes loctite wieder aufkriegst. geht auch, musst nur warm genug machen.
bei ueber 200 grad geben die meisten kunststoffe bald auf.....


----------



## ak1960 (4. Juni 2008)

Punkt 2: Das klingt wirklich so, als ob der Umwerfer nicht richtig sitzt. Beim 73mm-Lagergehäuse den E-Type-Umwerfer ohne irgendwelche weiteren Spacer montieren. Dann gibt es noch einen Punkt. Beim Umwerfer ist eine Unterlegscheibe für die Schraube, die den Umwerfer oben am Rahmen befestigt, dabei. Diese Unterlegscheibe weglassen, sonst sitzt der Umwerfer nicht richtig.[/QUOTE]

Auch dieser Punkt scheidet als Fehlerquelle aus. Der Umwerfer wurde ohne diese Unterlegscheibe montiert.
Ich bin echt ratlos..   Das Probleme hatte ich noch nie.
Der Shimano-KD konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen. Ein Kompatibilitätsproblem liegt angeblich nicht vor. Die 50er Kettenlinie stimmt auch exakt . Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch einen anderen Umwerfer aus der *60er Serie (FD-M 760 E oder FD-M 960 E) probieren.
Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungswerte??


----------



## Sam-Berlin (4. Juni 2008)

Da ich im Vorfeld von dem Problemen mit den aktuellen Umwerfern wusste, habe ich mir gleich den 760er-Umwerfer geholt (2007er Sting). Funktioniert absolut einwandfrei und unauffällig. Einfach mal probieren. Habe meinen in der Bucht für 20 Euro geholt. Er ist mit 180g allerdings relativ schwer. Aber wichtig ist ja erstmal die Funktion.


----------



## ak1960 (4. Juni 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Da ich im Vorfeld von dem Problemen mit den aktuellen Umwerfern wusste, habe ich mir gleich den 760er-Umwerfer geholt (2007er Sting). Funktioniert absolut einwandfrei und unauffällig. Einfach mal probieren. Habe meinen in der Bucht für 20 Euro geholt. Er ist mit 180g allerdings relativ schwer. Aber wichtig ist ja erstmal die Funktion.



@Sam-Berlin:
Danke für die Info . Genau das habe ich auch vor, mal schauen, ob es in der Bucht auch einen 960er gibt.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (5. Juni 2008)

ja, gibt es aktuell - und auch immer mal wieder. Den günstigsten (neu) habe ich für 35 Euro plus Versand gesehen. Muss ich mir auch noch mal holen, um satte 35g Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (6. Juni 2008)

Holt euch einen 750er E-Type, der hat nur 135gr, ist also noch leichter als der 960er. Aber auf Down Pull achten, das ist kein Dual Pull.
Gibt's noch beim großen E 18,95/22,00 plus Versand.


----------



## ak1960 (13. Juni 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Holt euch einen 750er E-Type, der hat nur 135gr, ist also noch leichter als der 960er. Aber auf Down Pull achten, das ist kein Dual Pull.
> Gibt's noch beim großen E 18,95/22,00 plus Versand.



Genau das habe ich jetzt getan! Der 750er E ist noch dazu 5 gr. leichter als der 970er E. 
Montiert - einmal eingestellt - funktioniert perfekt


----------



## Rotten67 (18. Juni 2008)

Hat einer von euch auch das Problem das die Schellen für die Leitungen die Schaltung ein wenig schwergängig machen? Ich habe das Gefühle das die XTR- Shifter ein bisschen zuviel Widerstand haben. Der Schaltzug ist durch die Schelle ein wenig geklemmt.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juni 2008)

Klinke mich hier mal interessehalber ein, weil der Rahmen es mir auch irgendwie angetan hat. Hat den schon mal jemand solo auf der Waage gehabt (in welcher Größe/Lackierung)?

Tschuldigung falls das hier schon mal kam, hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen .

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden.


----------



## FalloutBoy (25. Juli 2008)

Moin,

nachdem ich den Thread durchgearbeitet und trotzdem keine Antwort gefunden habe, hier nun mal eine Frage:

Welche Unterschiede gibt es von dem Modelwechsel 2007 auf 2008 beim Sting (Model SCR/ K24) ? Vereinzelt liest man, das das 2008er 115 mm Federweg am Hinterbau haben soll, stett bisher 100 mm; habe dazu aber nichts belastbares gefunden. Außerdem tragen auch die 2008er Modelle auf dem ActiveLink die Angabe "100 mm" 

Kann mir da jemand helfen ? Sollte die Frage doch schon irgendwo aufgetaucht sein, Asche auf mein Haupt 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüße von der Elbe


----------



## der_fry (25. Juli 2008)

hi

die farbe des lack´s
ansonsten identisch.


----------



## FalloutBoy (25. Juli 2008)

Also schwarz eloxiert statt titan/grau eloxiert ?


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Juli 2008)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich den Thread durchgearbeitet und trotzdem keine Antwort gefunden habe, hier nun mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



fahre nen 2008er teamline. lt cube seite, wenn man sich die geometrieskizze ansieht, sind es 100mm federweg. mir reichen die vollkommen, habe an der front ne reba mit 80-115 mm. passt super. ist viel modellpflege betrieben worden.



aufkleber an den felgen ab. dämpferschutz ab, blaue bremsgriffe (sollte mal nen neues pic reinsetzen )


----------



## Janus1972 (1. August 2008)

Markus35 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch ein "Patentrezept"
> wie man einen Ölwechsel oder das Entlüften
> ...



es gibt ne suchfunktion. du musst in den techtalk.
das thema hat hier absolut nix zu suchen. 
im techtalk unter bremsen gucken.


----------



## Janus1972 (1. August 2008)

Markus35 schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht,
> aber wo es mehrere Sting's gibt,
> da gibt es bistimmt auch mehrere K24!!!
> 
> Deshalb habe ich auch hier meine Frage gestellt. ;-)



ja schon klar aber die k24 gibt es nicht nur am sting.
an meinem sting ist z.b. keine k24 dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (2. August 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Farbwahl von Gabel und Bremsen für einem 2007er Sting Team Rahmen.
Passt besser eine weiße Gabel(wohl die Magura Durin) oder eine schwarze?
Weiße Bremsen (Avid Ultimate) oder schwarze? 

Der Rahmen sieht wie folgt aus:


----------



## Janus1972 (3. August 2008)

guck dir meinen 08er mal unter meinen fotos an. mir fehlt nur die weisse gabel.
meine silberne reba wird im winter weiss lackiert. weisse bremsen sind dann nur noch das i - tüpfelchen

muss mal doof fragen, was das für ne rahmen - geometrie?


----------



## Paolo (3. August 2008)

@Janus1972
Schönes Bike hast du da. Da passt nur eine weiße Gabel. 
Aber die alte Farbgebung ist ja etwas anders als die 2008er. Daher meine Überlegungen. Wenngleich ich auch zu einer weißen Gabel tendiere.
Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir aber gar nicht so sicher. Anbauteile werden überwiegend schwarz. Also Vorbau, Lenker und auch Kurbel. Laufräder ebenfalls schwarz mit roten Naben.

Der Rahmen ist ein 15" und wohl ein frühes Modell für die weibliche Fraktion. Soll ja auch für meine Freundin sein.


----------



## Janus1972 (3. August 2008)

na dann ist klar, hatte mich eben wegen dem oberrohr irritieren lassen, aber dann ist klar. ist nen ladybike, wusste gar nicht, daß es das in teamfarbe gibt/gab


----------



## tutterchen (3. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> na dann ist klar, hatte mich eben wegen dem oberrohr irritieren lassen, aber dann ist klar. ist nen ladybike, wusste gar nicht, daß es das in teamfarbe gibt/gab



was heißt da ladybike, das sind ergo rahmen für kleinwüchsige männer  eine weiße fox würde aber sicher auch gut aussehen.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (4. August 2008)

meiner Meinung nach passt beides gleich gut....aber für ein Ladybike (schönes Wort) würde ich weiß nehmen...sieht femininer aus 
Aber obacht: Weiß ist nicht gleich Weiß. Das sollte dann schon zusammenpassen, sonst sieht's semioptimal aus.


----------



## Paolo (5. August 2008)

Danke soweit. Evtl. wird der Rahmen aber auch wieder verkauft da meine Freundin sich doch nicht so richtig damit anfreunden kann.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (5. August 2008)

Ich suche gerade noch ein Sting in Teamline mit einem 22 Zoll Rahmen. Daraufhin hat mir ein Händler gesagt, dass Leute mit einer Gewissen Schuhgröße in den Hinterbau kommen.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen??? 
Ich habe selbst Schuhgröße 48 und würde dann sicher zu der Kategorie zählen die Probleme haben könnten.


DERE WAVE


----------



## Janus1972 (5. August 2008)

Wavesound2345 schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade noch ein Sting in Teamline mit einem 22 Zoll Rahmen. Daraufhin hat mir ein Händler gesagt, dass Leute mit einer Gewissen Schuhgröße in den Hinterbau kommen.
> Könnt ihr das bestätigen???
> Ich habe selbst Schuhgröße 48 und würde dann sicher zu der Kategorie zählen die Probleme haben könnten.
> 
> ...



blätter mal hier oder im stereo thread durch. wir hatten hier schon mal was zum thema und da waren leute mit großen füssen die hatten probleme aber auch welche die hatten keine probs. aber hier gabs das thema definitiv. ich hab gr. 41/42 und hab nen 16er sting, da hab ich keine probs. tutterchen müsste dir auch was dazu sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. August 2008)

Also ich schmiergel am Stereo mit 46er Schuhen, Klickpedalen und 175er Kurbel das eloxal runter. 

grüße
jan


----------



## r19andre (5. August 2008)

Hi,
ich am Sting Gr.46 und auch 175er Kurbeln habe keine Probleme. Ich denke das liegt an jedem selbst wir er trampelt 

Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

hab das auch an allen dtc-bikes gehabt. erst am stereo, dann am fritzz und auch am sting. sind halt normale gebrauchsspuren. so what ??


----------



## Janus1972 (5. August 2008)

@hoerman
nene, denke, daß so etwas nicht passieren darf. die frage ist schon berechtigt


----------



## tutterchen (6. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> tutterchen müsste dir auch was dazu sagen können.



bin 1,91m, habe schuhgröße 42/43 (bei sportschuhen oft 44). fahre das sting in 20". ich hatte bislang keine probleme mit einem anschlagen der füße. fahre aber auch recht o-beinig. wenn man mit klicks fährt kann man das ja auch sehr leicht prüfen.


----------



## jan84 (6. August 2008)

Naja obs passieren darf oder nicht kann man wohl pauschal auch nicht sagen. 
Bei Klickpedalen ist das halt einfach ne Sache der "Wohlfühlposition" auf dem Pedal. Wenn diese halt so liegt dass man schmiergelt sollte man halt durch regelmäßiges abkleben oÄ zusehen auf dauer nicht die Kettenstreben durchzuschmiergeln, lol. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (8. August 2008)

Hi,
dann mach ich das jetzt.
2009 ein Sting in Komplettcarbon???
Wenn der Rahmen deutlich an Gewicht dadurch verlieren sollte, biete ich euch ab September meinen 1Jahr alten Rahmen an. Sofern die Geo Daten gleich bleiben.
Nur noch vier Wochen bis zur Eurobike

Andre


----------



## der_fry (9. August 2008)

Hallo

Dies sollte eigendlich ein kleiner Reisebericht von mir und Meinen 2 Stings an der Ostsee werden.
Aber leider habe ich nun keine 2 Stings mehr, da sie mir beide da oben gestohlen wurden

hier eine kleine Teileliste.

Cube Sting 15 WLS Teamline 2006	

Rahmen:	Cube Sing 15Zoll  WLS (geknicktes Oberrohr) Teamlackierung von 2006
Gabel:	Fox F100RLT (2006 in Silber)
Dämpfer:	Fox R 165 mit PP
Laufräder:	Cerit/DT-Swiss Naben / Mavic 223 Felgen
Schaltung:	X0 Drehgriffe, XTR Schaltzugset in Silber mit schwarzen Zügen
Kurbel:	XT Holotech. 2006 175mm 3-Fach
Umwerfer:	XT E-Type (genauer Typ leider unbekannt)
Schaltwerk:	Sram 9.0 
Ritzel:	XT CS-M960 (9-fach)
Bremsen:	Avid Juicy seven 180/160 vorn mit koolstop Belägen
Scheiben:	ältere Magura Scheiben die geschwungenen
Lenker:	ABR Carbon (Optik blau/ws)
Vorbau:	Ritchy WCS (sw/ws Ausführung) 120mm 9° nach unten montiert
Sattelstütze:	Synthace P6 mit altem 2006 Schriftzug
Sattel:	Noname Gel
Reifen:	VR: Schwalbe Racing Ralf Drahtreifen, HR: Schwalbe Racing Ralf Faltversion
	erkennbar an: VR kl. Schwalbe Schriftzug HR gr. Schwalbe Schriftzug


Besonderheiten	
/Auffälligkeiten:	* die hintere Bremscheibe ist mit beschädigten Schrauben befestigt die Köpfe Torx
	sind abgenutzt, in 3 wurden Schlitze gesägt
	* an der Federgabel befinden sich am rechten Tauchrohr 3 kl. Kratzer die nur beim 
	genauen hinschauen auffallen
	* die silberen XTR Zughüllen für das hintere Schaltwerk wurden in etwa Mitte 
	Unterrohr verbunden es wurde ein XTR Endstück als Muffe umgebaut
	* die Hydraulikleitung der Vorderen Bremse ist viel zu lang und wirft einen Auffälligen 
	Bogen der mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert wurde
	* die Syntace Sattelstütze wurde auf höhe der Markierung für die max. Auszugslänge 
	gekürzt Markierung ist aber noch erkennbar
	* Trinkflaschenhalterung wurde am Sattel befestigt
	* im Gabelschaft befindet sich noch die Aufnahme für ein SKS-Schutzblech



Cube Sting 18 Zoll Teamline 2006	

Rahmen:	Cube Sting 18Zoll Teamlackierung von 2006
Gabel:	Fox F100RLT (2006 in Silber)
Dämpfer:	Fox RP23 165mm
Laufräder:	DT-Swiss 240S Naben mit DT-Swiss XR 4.2 D
Schaltung:	XT Schiffter
Kurbel:	XT-Holotech 2006 175mm 3-fach
Umwerfer:	XT E-Type 
Schaltwerk:	XT- invers
Ritzel:	XT CS-M960 (9-fach)
Bremsen:	Magura Marta SL Carbon 180/160 VR+HR mit Koolstop Belägen 
Scheiben:	ältere Magura Scheiben die geschwungenen
Lenker:	Syntace Duralite
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 120mm 9° nach unten montiert
Sattelstütze:	Synthace P6 mit neuem  Schriftzug
Sattel:	Specialized erst vor dem Urlaub montiert
Reifen:	Michelin XC dry2



Besonderheiten	
/Auffälligkeiten:	* Aufkleber: K.Hiermeyer in Rot auf der Sitzstrebe
	                          SDI Aufkleber beidseitig an der Hinterbauschwinge
	                          Schimano Aufkleber beidseitig im "B" von Cube
	                          SDI Aufkleber beidseitig auf der Innenseite der Gabel
	* Das kleine Schutzblech ist an der linken und rechten Seite an der Halterung 
	angebrochen und die Halterung lose, es hält nur noch an der mittleren Halterung
	* im Gabelschaft befindet sich noch die Aufnahme für ein SKS-Schutzblech
	* es ist ein Carbon Flaschenhalter montiert, dieser ist in Fahrtrichtung auf der
	rechten Seite angebrochen, der Riss wurde mit Panzertape fixiert











ich würde euch bitten nach meinen beiden Baby´s ausschau zu halten falls euch etwas in den weitten des www auffällt oder euch etwas angeboten wird, bitte bei mir melden.

ich setze hiermit ein Belohnung für sachdienliche Hinweise die zur Ergreifung der Täter oder zur Wiederbeschaffung meiner Bikes führen in einer Gesamthöhe von 500Euro aus (250 pro Bike).


----------



## Janus1972 (10. August 2008)

schöne sch e i ß e das


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (11. August 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dies sollte eigendlich ein kleiner Reisebericht von mir und Meinen 2 Stings an der Ostsee werden.
> Aber leider habe ich nun keine 2 Stings mehr, da sie mir beide da oben gestohlen wurden
> ...



Hi der Fry,

ich habs gerade gelesen, daß dir mein schönes EX-Sting geklaut wurde. das ist ja echt die Oberk......cke!!!! Also, sollte ich den Dieb zufällig in unseren Alpen oder sonstwo fahren sehen, schwöre ich dir, daß ich den Typen vom Bike runter hau und dir deine schönen Stings wieder beschaffe, natürlich mit ner fetten Anzeige. Mein altes Sting kenn ich auf hunderte Meter Entfernung , der kommt nicht an mir vorbei!!! Garantiert!! Mein Beileid ist dir sicher und ich halte die Augen auf!!
An alle anderen, macht das bitte auch, man muß solchen Schweinen echt mal mit härteren Waffen entgegen treten!!!

Ach ja, mach doch ne "Suchanfrage" bei ebay, ich denke daß das Bike in zerlegtem Zustand da evtl. auftauchen wird. Wie das mit Suchanfrage geht, einfach mal bei ebay reinlesen, aber damit kriegst du alle Artikel mit die mit dem Suchbegriff reinkommen und das über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (1 Woche, 1 Monat oder länger)


----------



## der_fry (13. August 2008)

ich kann die echt nich sagen was ich mit den typen gemacht hätte wenn die mir da im wald auf meinem 8km heim marsch noch mal entgegen gekommen wären, ich bin ja eigendlich ein friedlicher mensch der nicht zur gewalt neigt. aber ich glaub da hätt ich rot gesehen...


mal was anderes wer hat erfahrungen mit dem Schlierseer Radhaus speziell mit hr. hie...meyer?

ich fühl mich da momentan als kunde echt verarscht. hab da schon 3 rahmen her und hätte mir echt einen anderen umgang erhofft...


----------



## Käse (13. August 2008)

der Hr. hie....ist bleibt ein Org. die Preise sind super das weis er auch. ist doch super wenn man so eine gute quelle hat. da ist mir der Umgang wursch. man muss Ihn nehmen wie er ist.

hab auch schon den 3ten rahmen. er ist halt ein bißchen...naja wie sagt man ruppig.


----------



## der_fry (13. August 2008)

Käse schrieb:


> der Hr. hie....ist bleibt ein Org. die Preise sind super das weis er auch. ist doch super wenn man so eine gute quelle hat. da ist mir der Umgang wursch. man muss Ihn nehmen wie er ist.
> 
> hab auch schon den 3ten rahmen. er ist halt ein bißchen...naja wie sagt man ruppig.





ich glaub ruppig ist das richtige wort


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (17. August 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> ich kann die echt nich sagen was ich mit den typen gemacht hätte wenn die mir da im wald auf meinem 8km heim marsch noch mal entgegen gekommen wären, ich bin ja eigendlich ein friedlicher mensch der nicht zur gewalt neigt. aber ich glaub da hätt ich rot gesehen...
> 
> 
> mal was anderes wer hat erfahrungen mit dem Schlierseer Radhaus speziell mit hr. hie...meyer?
> ...




Äääääähm was meinst du denn damit genau? Hattest du in letzter Zeit mit ihm Kontakt? Erzähl doch mal ein bisschen, auch gern per PM.


----------



## korn17681 (1. September 2008)

Hi Freunde des Stings! 

Endlich nach langem sparen und Teile sammeln, ist mein Sting fertig geworden! 
Wer will kann ja mal in meinem Fotoalbum vorbeischauen! 
cu


----------



## der_fry (1. September 2008)

hast du da eine 130mm fox verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korn17681 (1. September 2008)

Fast. Is ne 32'er Talas (100/120/140)


----------



## der_fry (1. September 2008)

achso sah mir doch gleich so hoch aus.
ist das nicht zuviel?

ich hatte an meinem (mögen dem dieb die hände abfallen. ahmen.) auch einmal mit mehr federweg rum experimentiert. jedoch hatte ich bereits bei plus 1cm das gefühl dass das bike  einiges an spritzigkeit verloren hat. ich bin  dann recht bald wieder auf 100mm zurückgegangen. 

aber jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## korn17681 (1. September 2008)

Das mag durchaus sein, aber darum is es ja ne Talas geworden, damit ist man flexibel!


----------



## Janus1972 (1. September 2008)

nettes sting. mächtig sattelüberhöhung. was ist das für ne größe.
kannst in meinem album ja mal mein gucken


----------



## korn17681 (1. September 2008)

Danke Janus! Deins aber auch sehr schick! 
Ja Sattelüberhöhung hab ich immer viel, da ich sehr lange Beine hab und ein kurzen Oberkörper!!! Is ein 20´er Rahmen


----------



## r19andre (8. September 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann mach ich das jetzt.
> 2009 ein Sting in Komplettcarbon???
> Wenn der Rahmen deutlich an Gewicht dadurch verlieren sollte, biete ich euch ab September meinen 1Jahr alten Rahmen an. Sofern die Geo Daten gleich bleiben.
> ...



Hi,
wie schonmal geschrieben, biete ich Euch meinen schwarzen Sting Rahmen an. Gekauft im Juli 2007
KM: ca.1500
incl. RP23, Dämpferblech(immer montiert), Stütze P6 Carbon, Steuersatz,XT Kurbel

Preis VB per PN

Andre


----------



## Herr Schwall (8. September 2008)

hy andre

wie gross is der rahmen?

ride on


----------



## der_fry (8. September 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schonmal geschrieben, biete ich Euch meinen schwarzen Sting Rahmen an. Gekauft im Juli 2007
> KM: ca.1500
> incl. RP23, Dämpferblech(immer montiert), Stütze P6 Carbon, Steuersatz,XT Kurbel
> ...





hallo 

wenn der in 18 ist bitte mal melden


----------



## r19andre (8. September 2008)

tut mich sorry, 

ist ein 20"

Die XT Kurbel bleibt auch noch dran mit dem XT werfer

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (17. September 2008)

@der_fry: ich wollte evtl. mein Frameset abgeben - 18" 2006er Sting Teamline mit RP23. Falls Du Intresse hast -> PM.


----------



## r19andre (19. September 2008)

Nabend,
hier isser:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/55934

bei Fragem mailen, alternative ab morgen abend in der Bucht.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## CoAXx (29. Oktober 2008)

ist schon bekannt ab wann die ersten Sting 2009 ausgeliefert werden? Ich habe das Gefühl das wird eher zweite Jahreshälfte 2009, kann das sein?


----------



## r19andre (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
geplant sind die neuen Stings ab April/Mai.
Wird dann wohl mitten in der Saison sein

Andre


----------



## klmp77 (29. Oktober 2008)

wird es eigentlich kein hpa-sting mehr geben?


----------



## agnes (1. November 2008)

hi leutz,

ich stehe grad davor mir ein neues bike zu kaufen. ein storck adrenalin carbon. und natürlich ein sting^^

was mir wichtig ist, der rahmen. gab es da schon mal probleme mit? bzw. ist was sehr anfällig am sting . oder was gefällt euch garnicht am sting?

Cube Sting Super HPC XT 2009 soll es werden. allerdings werdne die bremsen gegen formula oro puro und mavic crossmax st getauscht.

muss einegntlich der dämpferschutz sein? hat der rahmen an der kettenstrebe ein belchschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (4. November 2008)

Erst mal gute Wahl son STING, I

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das man die Rahmen der Vorjahresmodelle mit dem 2009er vergleichen kann. Ich selber Fahre einen Teamline von 2006 und bin damit super zufrieden. Die Geometrie ist Super, das Dual Trail finde ich auch fantastisch. Den einzigen Ärger den ich bin jetzt hatte, war eine Eingelaufene Hauptwelle, übles Gnartschen bei jedem Tritt in die Kurbel, aber ich denke nach ca 5000km is das schon in Ordnung.

greez

speedy


----------



## Wavesound2345 (10. November 2008)

Was für eine maximale Reifenbreite passt in den Hinterbau des Stings Bj 2008???
2,25- 2,3 oder 2,4er??

Ich will den Standartmäßigen Racingralph rauswerfen und nen Nobby Nic bzw. Fat Albert für die jetzige Matschige Zeit nehmen.
Aber wie Breit darf er maximal sein???

Hat jemand da Erfahrungen wie breit ich werden darf???


DERE WAVE


----------



## der_fry (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ja ich bin zurück in diesem threat. Seit gestern habe ich wieder ein Sting,
zwar erst mal nur als Rahmen aber das wird schon.

Ich such mir grad nen Wolf und ja ich weis das wurde hier schon geklärt.

Welcher e-type Umwerfer passt beim Sting  FD-M760E? FD-M750E? FD-M770E? FD-M 970 E?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## der_fry (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ja ich bin zurück in diesem threat. Seit gestern habe ich wieder ein Sting,
zwar erst mal nur als Rahmen aber das wird schon.

Ich such mir grad nen Wolf und ja ich weis das wurde hier schon geklärt.

Welcher e-type Umwerfer passt beim Sting  FD-M760E? FD-M750E? FD-M770E? FD-M 970 E?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## speedy76 (1. Dezember 2008)

servus, also an meinem 06er ist der FD-M960 montiert (65-69Grad)
 finde diesen komischen Gradkringel nicht auf meiner Tastatur. Hoffe aber Trotzdem das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## frankie-w (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
eigentlich passen am Sting alle E-Type Werfer.
Hatte selber den 760e und 770e. Befestigung ist gleich


----------



## Sam-Berlin (2. Dezember 2008)

Also, 760E und 960E funktionieren auf jeden Fall (sprich "alte" XT und XTR), bei 770E und 970E (aktuelle XT und XTR) gibt es Probleme, weil Shimano die Zuganlenkung geändert hat. Beim neuen Carbon-Sting dürfte das Problem wohl behoben sein.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Sam-Berlin (2. Dezember 2008)

frankie-w schrieb:


> Hi,
> eigentlich passen am Sting alle E-Type Werfer.
> Hatte selber den 760e und 770e. Befestigung ist gleich



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Natürlich kann ich alle E-Type-Umwerfer am Sting befestigen (ist ja derselbe Standard). Bei den aktuellen Umwerfern kann es aber beim Einfedern zum Zusammenstoß mit dem Rahmen kommen. Deshalb: "Alte" XT- oder XTR-Umwerfer verwenden!

Das Thema ist weiter vorne im Thread aber schon lang und schmutzig besprochen worden.


----------



## rr-igel (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn der noch zu bekommen ist, empfehle ich den XT FD-M 750E als Down Pull. Der funktioniert auch mit den aktuellen Kurbeln einwandfrei und ist mit 135 gr leichter als die neueren Modelle und es gibt keinerlei Kollisionsprobleme, da das ein reiner Down Pull ist und die neuen alle Dual Pull.


----------



## der_fry (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi

danke jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-bauigel (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir einen 2008er Cube Sting Rahmen zugelegt und soweit aufgebaut. Was mir noch fehlt sind die passenden Einbaubuchsen für meinen Rp23 Dämpfer. Wie breit müssen diese sein? Kann da vielleicht mal jemand nachmessen was da standardmäßig von Cube eingebaut wird?! Und sind die Buchsen oben links und rechts vom Dämpfer gleich breit? 
Meine zweite Frage betrifft das Dämpferventil. Um es nutzen zu können ohne den Dämpfer ausbauen zu müssen, ist das normalerweise glaube ich mit einem 90° Knick versehen. Kann man so ein Ventil einzeln kaufen und an den Dämpfer schrauben? Weiß das zufällig jemand?
Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße, Alex


----------



## alex-bauigel (2. Januar 2009)

Mag denn keiner mal kurz nachmessen?! Wäre wirklich nett...


----------



## der_fry (2. Januar 2009)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Mag denn keiner mal kurz nachmessen?! Wäre wirklich nett...



Brauch ich für meins auch noch, hab schon bestellt sobald es da ist meß ich mal für dich nach.

Nach nem ersten Test scheint der Dämpfer bei mir nicht mittig zu sitzen, kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern das es beim alten sting auch so war. Kann mal einer ein Bild vom Dämpfer einstellen wo man die obere und untere Aufnahme sieht?


----------



## alex-bauigel (2. Januar 2009)

Hab mal den Rahmen gemessen - da kommen 53 mm raus. Das erscheint mir recht viel?! Was hast Du bestellt? 

Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, als säße der Dämpfer nicht mittig. Dann bräuchte man aber zwei unterschiedlich breite Buchsen!? Kann das sein!?

Ein Foto wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## der_fry (2. Januar 2009)

wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, sitzt der Dämpfer oben auf einer na ich sag mal welle und links und rechts waren da so alu verhüterlis mit nem nullring dagegen. unten waren es normale einpress alu buchsen. was mich nur eben stutzig macht das bei einer anprobe von hand der dämpfer scheinbar nicht mittig sitzt. bei meinem alten war er mittig auch habe ich das umlenkdreieck etwas anders in erinnerung.

wo hast du deinen rahmen her? ebay? oder vom Hiermeyer, Radhaus Schliersee oder so ähnlich?

achso was ich bestellt habe.

einer hat bei ebay ein dämpferbuchsen set verkauft (also die Teile wie oben beschrieben)  330295815163 ebay nr.


----------



## speedy76 (8. Januar 2009)

frohes neues zusammen,

bin auf der suche nach farbigen titan und alu schrauben. diese sollten natürlich auch hochwetig sein. deshalb hoffe ich auf ein paar tips von euch wo man qualität zu fairem preis bekommt.

Vielen dank


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2009)

wenn sie hochwertig sein sollten, dann vergiss alu schrauben^^

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D95fc446ba6b8573bd5c159521a7f9128&method=m_catalog&nodeID=2

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php


----------



## Rotten67 (9. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich an euren Bikes geändert?? Ich habe die Laufräder und den Sattel geändert. Aber ich überlege nun den Vorbau in einen weißen zu ändern.Und andere Griffer werden wohl  fällig. Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## speedy76 (9. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wenn sie hochwertig sein sollten, dann vergiss alu schrauben^^
> 
> http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D95fc446ba6b8573bd5c159521a7f9128&method=m_catalog&nodeID=2
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php



also Alu schrauben wollte ich eigentlich auch nur für die Halter am Unterrohr verwenden, da diese ja nun wirklich nicht viel aushalten müssen. grundsätzlich solls ja nur für die optik sein.
aber schon mal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

@Rotten67 sehr sehr schick. jetzt weiß ich wieso ich solange gebraucht habe, um mich zu entscheiden zwischen ams 125 the und dem sting in teamline....aber es ist ein ams geworden. da das sting erst ab april oder so da wäre. 

@speedy kp aber ich belasse es lieber auf stabilität anstatt auf alu schrauben wo ich nciht weiß, wie lange die noch halten.


----------



## speedy76 (9. Januar 2009)

@agnes

Stabilität und Haltbarkeit gehen natürlich vor Leichtbau. Deshalb ja auch Titan für die Sicherheitsrelevanten Schrauben, wie z.b. Vorbau Lenker Hinterbau etc
...... und der Vorteil ....die bunten Schraubenköpfe


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

hehe ihr mit euren buten schrauben^^


----------



## der_fry (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo

da ich mit meinem Problem bis jetzt auf nur auf wenig Resonaz gestossen bin, hab ich heute mal ein paar Bilder davon gemacht.


hier erst einmal der Probeaufbau






Hier sieht man das der obere Dämpferhaltebolzen nicht mittig in die gegenüberliegende Aufnahme geht. Mit etwas Gewalt passt er zwar da rein, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das dies so richtig ist.





Hier sieht man den Dämpfer mit dem org. Cube Bolzen und den beiden Alu Verhüterlis.Der Dämpfer ist damit in der unteren Aufnahme ca. 5-6mm außerhalb der Mitte










Das Problem habe ich ersteinmal so gelöst. (anderer kürzerer Bolzen) Auch hier sieht man noch einmal recht gut den seitlichen Versatz.







Ich habe nun den Verdacht das, daß Umlenkdreieck falsch zusammen gesetzt wurde.

Kann mal jemand ein Bild seines Umlenkdreickes einstellen damit ich sehen kann ob meins so richtig montiert ist? Oder habt ihr ne andere Idee?

Mfg und Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## speedy76 (10. Januar 2009)

Das sieht ja böse aus. Meins is noch gerade zum Kundendienst. Bekomms aber nächste Woche wieder. Kann dann mal Bilder mach en und posten.
Wenn du noch solange warten kannst und mir kein anderer zuvor kommt


----------



## Bond007 (10. Januar 2009)

Hat denn einer von Euch schon vor, eine der Varianten *Super HPC X0 / Super HPC XT* zu kaufen? 
Bekam gestern den neuen CUBE-Katalog und war von den genannten Stings sehr angetan...abgesehen vom *hohen Preis der X0-Variante*, wo es jedoch sehr gute Ausstattung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (10. Januar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja böse aus. Meins is noch gerade zum Kundendienst. Bekomms aber nächste Woche wieder. Kann dann mal Bilder mach en und posten.
> Wenn du noch solange warten kannst und mir kein anderer zuvor kommt



Das wäre super!

Bis jetzt bin ich so weit das dass Dreieck definetiv falsch zusammen gesetzt ist. Der Abstand zw. den 3 Löchern des Dreiecks differiert um den Bertrag um den der Bolzen nicht in die andere Seite paßt. Dann hab ich mal meine ganzen Sting Bilder durch geschaut hab aber nur eins gefunden wo man halbwegs die ausrichtung des Dreiecks erkennen kann. demnach mußte es gegen den uhrzeigersinn um 90° gedreht werden. Dies ändert aber den Abstand des Dämpfers denk ich mal nicht. Werd das morgen mal testen.

Mir würde es schon sehr weiterhelfen wenn ihr mal schauen könntet wie die Ausrichtung der Schrift ist. Also wo stehen zb. die 100mm? Ist die Schrift nach Links oder nach rechts, oben oder unten angeordnet, das erspart mir denk ich ne menge Zeit.


edit. hm irgendetwas stimmt hier ganz und gar nicht...


wenn ich dies 





und dies






mal als Reverenz nehme, dann wäre meine umlenkgedös ja richtig zusammen gesetzt. Wo liegt dann das Problem?


edit nochmal
so nun noch ratloser...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC07834.JPG


Das würde nun wieder meinem alten Sting entsprechen


----------



## ak1960 (11. Januar 2009)

@der_fry

die Wippe ist falsch montiert! Und zwar an beiden abgebildeten!

Bei meinem 08er Sting ist die Aufschrift "100 mm" senkrecht am hinteren Schenkel und oben "3D Aktive Link" zu lesen.

Du musst meiner Meinung nach die beiden Schenkel jeweils um eine Position nach hinten weiterdrehen und/oder sogar jeweils auf der anderen Seite montieren (wahrscheinlicher) dann müsste es passen!


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Januar 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich an euren Bikes geändert?? Ich habe die Laufräder und den Sattel geändert. Aber ich überlege nun den Vorbau in einen weißen zu ändern.Und andere Griffer werden wohl  fällig. Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.



bidde schön 





aufkleber an den lrs sind ab und das schutzblech ist ab. gabel wird noch weiss lackiert


----------



## alex-bauigel (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke für die Unterstützung. Ich habe bei meinem Sting das gleiche Problem wie Fry. Anbei noch mal ein paar Bilder. Von der Ausrichtung her, steht bei mir oben auf der Wippe"3D Aktive Link" und hinten senkrecht "100 mm"... also so wie ak1960 geschrieben hat. 
Die Wippen links und rechts zu tauschen ohne an der Ausrichtung etwas zu verändern funktioniert nicht. Dann passt das mit der Ausrichtung der Schrift auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. Bin etwas ratlos...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Henry Hakkebie (12. Januar 2009)

Tach, Hier mal mein Sting
Ich habe die Laufräder(Mavic Crosstrail), den Sattel(Fizik Alliante) und die Griffe(Syntace Moto) getauscht + diverser Aluschrauben. Gestern noch die Reifen(Racing Ralph Tubeless), auf dem Bild noch nicht. Außerdem habe ich noch vor den Lenker zu tauschen, will einen Syntace Vector Carbon montieren. Hat ja das Sting HPC auch drauf. Allerdings kommen mir 680mm recht breit vor gegen den derzeitigen Syntace Duraflite. Hat schon jemand den Lenker montiert und Erfahrungen damit? 
Ansonsten Rotten würde ich an deinem Bike die Halterung für den Sensor vom Computer mit weißen Kabelbindern montieren, paßt besser zur weißen Gabel.

Gruß Henry


----------



## der_fry (13. Januar 2009)

So da möcht ich mich doch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Also ich hab am Sonntag mal das Umlenkgedös auseinander genommen.
Tja und was soll ich sagen es war oder ist richtig zusammen gesetzt es gibt im Prinzip nur nur eine Möglichkkeit dieses zusammenzusetzen so das auch der Rest wieder mit dran passt.

Nun bleibt aber unser Problem.

Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?

Sollten doch die unteren Buchsen nicht gleich dick sein?

Kann das mal jemand nach messen? Wäre echt nett.

Bin jetzt wieder so ratlos wie zuvor...


----------



## r19andre (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bei meinem Sting waren die Buchsen oben und unten jeweils gleich dick.

Das Rad habe ich nicht mehr, aber wenn ich es wieder in den Fingern habe messe ich mal nach.


Andre


----------



## Henry Hakkebie (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe es mal bei mir fotografiert. Also die Buchsen sind alle gleich, der Fehler muß woanders liegen.


----------



## der_fry (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe es mal bei mir fotografiert. Also die Buchsen sind alle gleich, der Fehler muß woanders liegen.



Sch... das hab ich mir schon gedacht...
bei meinem alten Sting ist mir ja auch nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen.

Ich hoffe das diese Woche noch mein neuer Dämpfer kommt dann werd ich mal mit dem probieren, bin mir aber fast sicher das es nix ändert.

ALSO WER NOCH EINE IDEE FÜR UNSER PROBLEM HAT, BITTE MELDEN!

Hm wenn die unteren Buchsen um ca. 1-2mm unterschiedlich wären, und man das umlenkgedös etwas nach links ausrichten würde sollte es eigendlich gehen.



ich glaub ich werd den Rahmen mal zu meinem Händler schleppen und mal schauen was er dazu sagt.

oder mal direkt bei Cube anrufen.


Trotzdem danke für die Bilder und das nachmessen.

mfg


----------



## Henry Hakkebie (14. Januar 2009)

Also das hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen,da ich das Bike sowieso putzen wollte, habe ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut um die Sache mal aus der Nähe betrachten zu können. Und siehe da, die linke Buchse ist tatsächlich einen mm breiter. Links 5mm und Rechts 4mm in Fahrtrichtung gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (14. Januar 2009)

@ der frey

so, habe heute endlich mein Bike wieder. Hoffe dir helfen die Bilder etwas. Wenn Du noch Maße brauchst sag bescheid



 

 

 

ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas


----------



## der_fry (14. Januar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> @ der frey
> 
> so, habe heute endlich mein Bike wieder. Hoffe dir helfen die Bilder etwas. Wenn Du noch Maße brauchst sag bescheid
> 
> ...



also wenn du mir die unteren Buchsen mal messen könntest bist du mein zweiter Held des Tages. Ich will nur noch mal sicher gehen das die Maße des Vorredner stimmen.




Henry Hakkebie schrieb:


> Also das hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen,da ich das Bike sowieso putzen wollte, habe ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut um die Sache mal aus der Nähe betrachten zu können. Und siehe da, die linke Buchse ist tatsächlich einen mm breiter. Links 5mm und Rechts 4mm in Fahrtrichtung gesehen.




So und nun zur Dir

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Du bist mein Held des Tages.


@alex-bauigel

Da ich ja mein Sting jetzt nicht hier hab, kannst dich mal kurz von deinem Wasserschaden losreisen und mal schauen ob wir mit dem gewonnenen ca.1 mm in der untern Aufnahme in die Mitte der oberen Aufnahme kommen oder ob das zu wenig ist. Rein vom Gefühl her könnte es reichen, wenn ich aber logisch ran gehe wird das nix. Wäre nett wenn du mal eben schauen könntest.




@ ALL

Danke für Eure mithilfe


----------



## alex-bauigel (15. Januar 2009)

@ der fry

Habe mir mein Rad gestern auch noch mal genau angeschaut und mit der Schieblehre alles noch mal gemessen. Das mit dem einen Milimeter könnte ziemlich knapp passen. Kommt wohl auf einen Versuch an. Dazu brauch ich dann aber erst mal die passenden Buchsen für unten... 

@ Henry Hakkebie

Du bist sogar der Held der Woche!!! Vielen Dank fürs nachmessen!! Könnte wirklich die Lösung des Problems sein. Hätte, um ehrlich zu sein, nie erwartet, dass die Buchsen nicht symmetrisch sind.


----------



## der_fry (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo

hab heute Antwort von Cube erhalten siehe unten. Werd dann meinen Händler informieren und mit ihm den Versand absprechen und vorbereiten.



*Hallo Herr XXX,

den Bilder nach urteilen kann es sich hier um einen Fertigungsfehler handeln.
Bitte kontaktieren sie ihren Händler. Der Rahmen müsste überprüft werden.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen/best regards


CUBE Bikes
Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7
D-95679 Waldershof
*


----------



## der_fry (16. Januar 2009)

Hi ich schon wieder.

Nachdem ich heute die Schnauze echt voll hatte, hab ich mir den Rahmen noch einmal vorgenommen und ich sag mal "feinjustiert". Hab mir dann noch Custom-made Dämpferbuchsen gebaut. Tja und was soll ich sagen 


a new Sting is born











ja die Kette und die Pedale fehlen noch aber ansonsten sieht es doch schon ganz gut aus. Oder?

Ist ersteinmal die lowbuget Version dürfte so wie es dasteht knapp über 800euronen gekostet haben.

so werd für heute erst einmal schluss mit dem schrauben machen.


Was mir gerade noch einfällt.
Habt ihr eigendlich gewußt das, dass Tallas Innenleben einer Fox nicht in die F-Serie paßt? War wohl etwas zu optimistisch von mir...


----------



## der_fry (17. Januar 2009)

So die erste kleine Runde hab ich heut gedreht.

Kann es sein das bei den 07 Stings das Oberrohr länger ist als bei den 06 Stings oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

mfg


----------



## rr-igel (19. Januar 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> So die erste kleine Runde hab ich heut gedreht.
> 
> Kann es sein das bei den 07 Stings das Oberrohr länger ist als bei den 06 Stings oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
> 
> mfg



Das ist so, der 06er Rahmen ist kürzer, deshalb hab ich einen 06er Sting Rahmen genommen. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie groß der Unterschied war, vermutlich ca. 5mm.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. Januar 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> So die erste kleine Runde hab ich heut gedreht.
> 
> Kann es sein das bei den 07 Stings das Oberrohr länger ist als bei den 06 Stings oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
> 
> mfg



Hi, der fry,

kennst mich noch? Du hast mein altes Sting gekauft, daß dir ja geklaut wurde.

Hast du die beiden Bikes denn nun von der Versicherung ersetzt bekommen??

Ich frag deshalb, da ich auch eine Bike Versicherung habe und wenn sich die Versicherung dann im Schadensfall quer stellen würde, könnte ich sie ja gleich wieder kündigen......

Kannst mir gerne per PM antworten...

Danke!


----------



## der_fry (19. Januar 2009)

Hi 
na aber kenne ich dich noch, hast du doch meiner wiedererwachenden Bikerseele zu nem super Bike verholfen.

Ich hab ja von der Allianz die normale Hausrat und in dieser die Fahrradversicherung mit integriert. In dieser sind Fahradder zum Wiederbeschaffungspreis versichert (sprich Listen Neupreis). Diesen habe ich auch bekommen.Ich denke du weißt sicher was der Listenpreis ist

Wenn man es also so sieht habe ich einen recht guten Schnitt dabei gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (2. Februar 2009)

mal ne ganz blöde frage
das sting super hpc xtr 2009 soll steckachsen haben. stimmt das?
wenn ja nur hinten, oder vorne und hinten?


----------



## MPK (4. Februar 2009)

@ der_fry

Hast Du ne Ahnung aus welchem Jahr dein Sting-Rahmen ist?


----------



## Sam-Berlin (4. Februar 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage
> das sting super hpc xtr 2009 soll steckachsen haben. stimmt das?
> wenn ja nur hinten, oder vorne und hinten?



Blick auf die Cube-Homepage kann helfen, oder 

Hinten Steckachse nach Syntace X12-Standard, vorne mit Fox 120er Gabel mit 15mm Schnellspannachse.


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Februar 2009)

hab von meinem 08er sting im mom die nase voll. war dreimal bei meinem schrauber, weil der hinterbau knackte, dann einmal bei cube, komplette lager getauscht und nu? wieder knacken. könnte kotzen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Februar 2009)

Janus schon wieder knacken,ich habe Glück gehabt.Als mein Stereo vom Cube zurück kam,hatte es eine schöne Beule im Rahmen und es gab dafür einen komplett neuen Rahmen .Jetzt habe ich erst mal wieder Ruhe .Weiß ja nicht welche Rechtsansprüche du gegenüber Cube hast,aber eigendlich müßte es jetzt mal was neues geben wenn das knacken nicht behoben werden kann.Gruss


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Februar 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Janus schon wieder knacken,ich habe Glück gehabt.Als mein Stereo vom Cube zurück kam,hatte es eine schöne Beule im Rahmen und es gab dafür einen komplett neuen Rahmen .Jetzt habe ich erst mal wieder Ruhe .Weiß ja nicht welche Rechtsansprüche du gegenüber Cube hast,aber eigendlich müßte es jetzt mal was neues geben wenn das knacken nicht behoben werden kann.Gruss



der rechtsanspruch ist relativ simpel und ergibt sich aus dem bgb. die sache - also der rahmen ist in keinem einwandfreien zustand, der händler / hersteller hat den anspruch drei mal nachzubessern. bei mir ist, wenns heute zu martin geht das 5 mal. warte mal ab ob cube (hab ja heute mit denen gesprochen) sich mit martin in verbindung setzt. hätte nach dem 3 mal schon vom vertrag zurücktreten können.

hauptproblem ist jetzt, dass cube - angeblich - keine 08er rahmen vom sting hat.

gucken ob sich was mit nem stereo machen lässt. nachteil da, ich hab ne reba mit 85 - 115mm. heisst ich bräuchte über kurz oder lang ne neue forke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (4. Februar 2009)

MPK schrieb:


> @ der_fry
> 
> Hast Du ne Ahnung aus welchem Jahr dein Sting-Rahmen ist?





Also falls du das Silberne Teamline aus der Gallerie meinst ist das von (Tschuldigung) war das von 2006. Das Schwarze ist entweder 07 oder 08,da schon hydroforming Rahmen. Die Rahmen sollten aber 07 und 08 gleich sein.

Warum fragst du?

mfg


----------



## MPK (4. Februar 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Also falls du das Silberne Teamline aus der Gallerie meinst ist das von (Tschuldigung) war das von 2006. Das Schwarze ist entweder 07 oder 08,da schon hydroforming Rahmen. Die Rahmen sollten aber 07 und 08 gleich sein.
> 
> Warum fragst du?
> 
> mfg



Danke für die Antwort.

Ich frage nur nach, weil ich mir über eBay auch den Rahmen zugelegt habe und ich es halt nur wissen wollte. Denn der Rahmen von 2008 hat andere Schriftzüge und speziell von 2007 habe ich noch keinen schwarzen gefunden.


----------



## der_fry (4. Februar 2009)

MPK schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Ich frage nur nach, weil ich mir über eBay auch den Rahmen zugelegt habe und ich es halt nur wissen wollte. Denn der Rahmen von 2008 hat andere Schriftzüge und speziell von 2007 habe ich noch keinen schwarzen gefunden.





Aha wieder was gelernt.

Was ist an den Schriftzügen anders? 
Hast du manchmal Bilder von?

Ist mein Rahmen dann ModJahr 2008?


mfg


----------



## MPK (4. Februar 2009)

Das ist der Rahmen von 2008.


----------



## der_fry (4. Februar 2009)

na dann hab ich nen 2007 Schwarzen Rahmen.

Wenn du unbedingt nen 2007 haben möchtest , können wir ja tauschen.

Ist noch irgendwas an den Rahmen unterschiedlich? Also außer der Beschriftung.

mfg


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Februar 2009)

bin mal gespannt, cube will meinen kaufvertrag wandeln. soll heissen, gegen einen aufpreis, den ich noch nicht kenne, wollen die meinen stingrahmen gegen einen 09er stereo tauschen. sehr kulant. mal gucken ob ich das auch noch sage wenn ich den preis weiss


----------



## MPK (5. Februar 2009)

@ der_fry

Keine Ahnung ob da noch etwas anders ist. Ich habe aber genau den Selben wie Du. Ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen anfangen kann aus meinem Reaction ein Sting zu machen.


----------



## MPK (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich das Tretlager (XT 2008) aus meinem Reaction unproblematisch in mein Sting bekomme, oder muß ich hierbei noch etwas wegen der Kettenlinie beachten?


----------



## der_fry (11. Februar 2009)

wenn du das tretlager ohne spacer verbaust brauchst du nix weiter beachten.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (12. Februar 2009)

Richtig, E-Type-Umwerfer ran und Spacer weglassen. Dann passt das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (12. Februar 2009)

Danke, dann werde ich mich am Wochenende mal ransetzen.


----------



## tom.fietze (2. März 2009)

Hi Leute, kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob ich meinen Syntace VRO Vorbau mit meinem Vector Lowrider auch an meinem Sting fahren kann, oder muß ich mir einen neuen kaufen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## der_fry (2. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob ich meinen Syntace VRO Vorbau mit meinem Vector Lowrider auch an meinem Sting fahren kann, oder muß ich mir einen neuen kaufen?
> 
> Gruß Tom




es schaut vll. etwas putzig aus aber rein mechanisch passt es.

mfg


----------



## tom.fietze (2. März 2009)

Hi,
kann ich dann wenigstens den Lenker auf einem normalen Syntace Vorbau weiterfahren, oder brauch ich auch noch einen anderen Lenker?
Gruß


----------



## der_fry (2. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann ich dann wenigstens den Lenker auf einem normalen Syntace Vorbau weiterfahren, oder brauch ich auch noch einen anderen Lenker?
> Gruß



naja was heißt brauchen? 



Dir muß es ja gefallen und dir muß auch das handling zusagen. Ich würd es erst mal ausprobieren und dann entscheiden was neu soll. 

Ich hab bei mir nen 110mm vorbau -6° und nen flatbar montiert finde so das Handling perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse da es die recht gestreckte Haltung gut unterstützt.


----------



## tom.fietze (2. März 2009)

Danke Dir, werd zuerstmal zusammenschrauben, fahren und dann entscheiden was ich tu, vielleicht geht's ja wirklich.
Gruß Tom


----------



## tom.fietze (4. März 2009)

kann mir von Euch jemand erklären, warum ich beim Sting nur ne 160 mm Scheibe fahren darf und beim Stereo ne 180 mm?
Gruß Tom


----------



## Janus1972 (4. März 2009)

der hinterbau ist beim stereo steifer als beim sting. das stereo ist nen am das sting ist nen xc/tourenbike.


----------



## der_fry (4. März 2009)

die hinterbauten sind wirklich unterschiedlich. beim stereo sind die streben dicker und auch  die schweisnähte sehen stärker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann ich dann wenigstens den Lenker auf einem normalen Syntace Vorbau weiterfahren, oder brauch ich auch noch einen anderen Lenker?
> Gruß



wenn es im VRO der korrekte Lenker, nämlich der Vector Lowrider VRO ist: NEIN. Du brauchst nen neuen Lenker

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=68 : "Der Syntace Vector Lowrider eignet sich NICHT für konventionelle MTB-Vorbauten."


man kann aber gerade bei Syntace alles auch nachsehen auf der HP, in den Bedienungsanleitungen oder per Mail klären...


----------



## tom.fietze (5. März 2009)

ich hab noch ne frage.
kann ich vorne eine 203er Scheibe mit meinem Sting fahren, oder muß ich mir ne 180er Scheibe kaufen?
Hab eine Hayes nine mit 203/160er Scheiben, die würd ich gerne weiterfahrn, sonst bräuchte ich wieder ne neue Scheibe mit Adapter.
Gruß Tom


----------



## der_fry (5. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne frage.
> kann ich vorne eine 203er Scheibe mit meinem Sting fahren, oder muß ich mir ne 180er Scheibe kaufen?
> Hab eine Hayes nine mit 203/160er Scheiben, die würd ich gerne weiterfahrn, sonst bräuchte ich wieder ne neue Scheibe mit Adapter.
> Gruß Tom



Kannst du machen wenn es die Gabel zuläßt und du vorn wirklich ne 203 Scheibe brauchst.


----------



## tom.fietze (5. März 2009)

Hi, hab ne RS Reba Race, da müßte es eigendlich gehen.
Brauchen tu ich die 203er nicht, ich hab sie halt so zuhause und würde sie auch weiterfahren, oder es gibt hier jemanden der die 203er Scheibe, mit Adapter, mit mir gegen eine 180er mit Adapter tauscht.
Gruß Tom


----------



## supasini (5. März 2009)

bei der aktuellen auf jeden Fall.
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/crosscountry/reba/#tab1


----------



## tom.fietze (10. März 2009)

Hi,
gibt's für den Fox RP23 eine Lenkerfernbedienung?
Die Verstellung des Dämpfers wärend der Fahrt am Sting ist ja nich grade leicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (10. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt's für den Fox RP23 eine Lenkerfernbedienung?
> Die Verstellung des Dämpfers wärend der Fahrt am Sting ist ja nich grade leicht.
> Hat jemand eine Idee?
> Gruß Tom



Guckst Du ganz weit vorne....da haben sich mehrere Leute (oder war es nur einer) an einer selbstgebauten Fernbedienung versucht....Überzeugend sah das allerdings nicht aus (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)...


----------



## tom.fietze (10. März 2009)

Hi, das hab ich auch gesehen, gibt es aber auch was von Fox?
Selberbauen is nich.
Gruß Tom


----------



## tom.fietze (11. März 2009)

Hi, ich hätte noch ne Frage.
Wie lang muß eigentlich die hintere Leitung meiner Scheibenbremsanlage am Sting sein?

Danke für Euere Bemühungen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## chri55 (12. März 2009)

tom.fietze schrieb:


> Hi, das hab ich auch gesehen, gibt es aber auch was von Fox?
> Selberbauen is nich.
> Gruß Tom



soweit ich weiß, gibts das nicht. 
zur Bremsleitung: kommt natürlich ganz auf Rahmengröße und Verlegung an.


----------



## tom.fietze (12. März 2009)

Könnte einer von Euch mal nachmessen?
Mein Rahmen ist ein 18" und meine vorhandene Leitung ist 130mm lang, meint Ihr das reicht?

Tom


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. März 2009)

^^Halts halt einfach an den Rahmen hin so wie´s verlegt wird und dann siehst du´s selber.....


----------



## tom.fietze (13. März 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten, aber mir ist die 130 mm Leitung etwas zu knapp verlegt, deshalb wollte ich wissen, welche Länge Eure Leitungen hinten haben.

Gruß 
Tom


----------



## der_fry (13. März 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> ^^Halts halt einfach an den Rahmen hin so wie´s verlegt wird und dann siehst du´s selber.....



mein reden...



@Cube_Air... bist ja doch noch hier online dacht schon dich gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Sunman04 (16. März 2009)

Hallo Biker,

geht es hier auch um das 2009 Sting?
Habe nämlich gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert, da der Liefertermin für meins morgen gewesen wäre. Er hat Cube angerufen und die Antwort bekommen, dass sie Anfang April mit der Prodkution beginnen!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> dass sie Anfang April mit der Prodkution beginnen!



 muss lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunman04 (16. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> muss lachen.



? Ohje! Was denkst Du?


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2009)

Cube bzw. die ganze Bikeszene mit ihren Lieferzeiten geht mir tierisch auf den Sack. beim Stereo ists ja das selbe. 
in anderen Industriezweigen sind Lieferverzögerungen von ein paar Tagen nicht zu dulden und Cube spuckt einfach mal Liefertermine aus, obwohl doch klar feststeht, dass die Produktion erst Wochen später anläuft.  Frechheit.


----------



## der_fry (16. März 2009)

Hallo

sorry mein Beileid, ist echt Mist wenn die einem Zusagen und dann noch nicht ma angefangen haben.


Ma was anderes. 
Was wiegen eure Stings?

Ich War gerade recht erschrocken das meine waage 12,1 kg anzeigt.

Hatte ja eigendlich wenigstens mit ner 11 vor dem Komma gerechnet.


----------



## Sunman04 (16. März 2009)

H


----------



## speedy76 (16. März 2009)

guckst du hier    









ich hatte auch weniger gehofft, bei 18 Zoll, Habe nun aber durch einen F99 schon mal 60 g gespart. Kommt wohl noch ein Carbon Rizer und n anderer Sattel

mal sehen wies geht


----------



## r19andre (16. März 2009)

Hi,
meins hatte mal zum Schluss 11,6kg 

11kg geht, aber dann richtig teuer

Andre

PS: der Rahmen ist einfach zu schwer


----------



## der_fry (17. März 2009)

Naja auch gut. mit dem neuen Lrs dürfte ich dann bei ca 11,8 liegen. Ichwerd das dann aber nicht weiter celebrieren und so lassen, mehr bzw. weniger wäre pure Geldvernichtung.


----------



## tutterchen (24. März 2009)

der probstsche hinterbau ist nun mal nicht der leichteste. das weiß man aber vor dem kauf. dafür bekommt man die vorzüge des wirklich antriebsneutralen rades. mir ist es das mehrgewicht wert gewesen.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. März 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> @Cube_Air... bist ja doch noch hier online dacht schon dich gibts nicht mehr



Na klar bin ich hier noch online, was denkst du denn? 

Nur beim momentanen Schnee, es schneit gerade schon wieder, ist´s halt an biken nicht zu denken  Aber es gibt ja noch andere Wintersachen die man machen kann, z. B. Skitour, Skaten oder Schlittenfahren.....

Ach ja, was ist eigentlich aus deinem Versicherungsfall von deinen 2 Stings geworden? Hat dich denn die Versicherung ordentlich entlohnt?? Oder kann man seine Versicherung getrost wieder kündigen? Ich hoff ja nie, daß der Fall eintritt und mein Bike wird mir geklaut, aber hoffentlich stellt sich dann die Vers. nicht mords zickig an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (27. März 2009)

Hi Cube Air...

Mein Versicherungsfall hat sich zum Positiven gewendet. Nachdem ich alle Unterlagen meiner Versicherungstante übergeben hatte vergingen ca. 6 Wochen und ich bekam einen netten Brief indem mir mitgeteilt wurde das Sie sich freuen meine Schaden regulieren zu dürfen und mir 5000 euro auf mein Konto überweisen. (5000 entspricht dem Listenneupreis eines 18zoll K24 und eines 15 zoll wls). Ich muß also sagen dass sich der Fall schon für mich ausgezahlt hat. Das Geld habe ich natürlich umgehend in neue Hardware investiert und mir nen 18zoll Sting Rahmen in Sw. erstanden. Für mein Mädchen wurde es ein Spezialized Myka das ich mitlerweile auf stumpjumper umgebaut habe, die Suche nach einem 15 zoll wls Sting hatte ich schon fast aufgegeben aber wie es der Zufall so will, hab ich letzte Woche doch noch einen gefunden. Der wird nun dieses Wochenende aufgebaut. Bilder folgen sobal wir dann wieder im Partner look unterwegs sind.

mfg


----------



## trhaflhow (29. März 2009)

hat schon jemand das sting super hpc 2009
oder fangen die wirklich erst jetzt an die zu bauen


----------



## CoAXx (30. März 2009)

Mein Händler hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es in 2009 keine Stings mehr geben wird. Finde ich schon krass!



trhaflhow schrieb:


> hat schon jemand das sting super hpc 2009
> oder fangen die wirklich erst jetzt an die zu bauen


----------



## trhaflhow (30. März 2009)

habs ja schon längst geordert - warte "nur" noch auf auslieferung


----------



## CoAXx (30. März 2009)

naja in der aktuellen Bike ist ja ein Doppel-Seitenbericht zum neuen Sting. Ergebnis: Hinterbau zu weich: Cube wird die Carbon Lagen nochmals ändern. Ich wette es liegt daran!


----------



## trhaflhow (31. März 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> naja in der aktuellen Bike ist ja ein Doppel-Seitenbericht zum neuen Sting. Ergebnis: Hinterbau zu weich: Cube wird die Carbon Lagen nochmals ändern. Ich wette es liegt daran!



na ja bei meinen 55kg sehe ich da keine probleme


ja ich bin ein egoschwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (31. März 2009)

Ok du bist ne Frau da kann man damit leben, als Mann - würd ich sagen Spargeltarzan (mit vielen Vorteilen beim Biken!).


----------



## trhaflhow (1. April 2009)

mein händler  hat jetzt die auskunft von cube, die bestellten stings kämen nächste woche. hoffe es ist kein aprilscherz


----------



## der_fry (2. April 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> mein händler  hat jetzt die auskunft von cube, die bestellten stings kämen nächste woche. hoffe es ist kein aprilscherz



Hi

war heute mal bei meinem freundlichen.

er hat die info das ab nächster Woche mit der Auslieferung der neuen Stings begonnen wird. Scheint also kein april scherz zu sein.


----------



## trhaflhow (3. April 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> war heute mal bei meinem freundlichen.
> 
> er hat die info das ab nächster Woche mit der Auslieferung der neuen Stings begonnen wird. Scheint also kein april scherz zu sein.


----------



## Capricorn (3. April 2009)

Sting Liebhaber,
Welche online bike shop empfehlt Ihr wenn Ich (aus Holland) mir ein Cube Sting Super HPC bestellen will? Danke.


----------



## Capricorn (7. April 2009)

Weshalb ist die Hinterbau des Stings zu weich? Wird dass verursacht durch einen zu weichen Carbon Rahmen, weichen alu Hinterbau, oder falschen Toleranzen im Drehpunkte? Mit dem alu Stereo gibt es ja gleiche Probleme?


----------



## F1o (7. April 2009)

Capricorn schrieb:


> Sting Liebhaber,
> Welche online bike shop empfehlt Ihr wenn Ich (aus Holland) mir ein Cube Sting Super HPC bestellen will? Danke.



Wenn Du weisst was du willst und in welcher Grösse, dann kann ich dir http://www.neon-radsport.de/ empfehlen. Gute Preise auf Anfrage!
Falls nicht, ab zum Cube Händler!

Flo


----------



## Sunman04 (7. April 2009)

Ohje Männer,

mein Händler hat gestern mit Cube telefoniert. Sie liefern das Sting erst Ende Mai!

Ich könnte heulen...


----------



## trhaflhow (8. April 2009)

mein händler rührt sich auch nicht
hat ja nach dem telefonat letzte woche so geklungen als könnte ich ostern damit fahren
ok bin n träumer


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Ohje Männer,
> 
> mein Händler hat gestern mit Cube telefoniert. Sie liefern das Sting erst Ende Mai!
> 
> Ich könnte heulen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettBen (12. April 2009)

Nun meine Freunde nichts ist so gefährlich, wie das Allzumodernsein. Man gerät in Gefahr, plötzlich aus der Mode zu kommen.

Ich rechne mit meinem Sting erst nächstes Jahr (unsichere Bestellung Platz5), somit gerat ich nicht aus der Mode, obwohl es hochmodern ist!. Ich finde das nicht schlimm.
Zudem sollten dann die Fragen wie, ist da nun der Carbonbremshebel dran? oder was ist und wiegt denn nun der DDT Swiss XPW1600 Systemlaufradsatz? geklärt sein.
So wünsch ich euch viel Spaß, wenn es (nächste Woche) oder ziiieemlich bald heiß hergeht mit den Auslieferungen Der Sting´s und co´s.

Und jetzt mal *ganz ehrlich*, wenn alle Stricke reißen hänge ich mich auf.
Bis später..


----------



## MPK (14. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Sting. Die Anbauteile habe ich fast komplett von meinem Reaction übernommen.


----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2009)

Mein Händler meint, er bekommt Anfang Mai das Sting.
Er ist stinkesauer auf Cube und die stänige Verarsche. Er meint die haben sich dieses Jahr mit den Preisen verzockt und können nun nicht liefern. Nichtmal die einfachen billigen Modelle können die liefern. Seine Cubeecke im Laden ist bald leer, da von Cube nix nachkommt. Da ein Händler logischerweise vom Verkauf lebt, wird man sich von nicht lieferfähigen Herstellern wohl oder übel trennen müssen.

Er hatte ein weiß/schwarzes AMS Comp für nen Kunden dastehen. Er hatte es vor einem halben Jahr bestellt.
Ich wollte eigentlich das Stereo in Weiß. Da sagte er nur: Dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Naja wenn das Sting da ist, will er mir nen guten Preis machen. Mal sehen. Ich hab eigentlich Bedenken wegen Steinschlägen am Carbonrahmen. Oder ist der Rahmen irgendwie geschütz?


----------



## Sunman04 (18. April 2009)

Moin pixelquantec,

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Trend nach Carbon geht, wenn Steinschläge etwas ausmachen; wenn Du aber ein "richtiger" downhiller bist, liegen die Bedenken der Carbongegner glaube ich eher bei größeren Stürzen.
Naja, wahrscheinlich bekommen wir unsere Stings ja eh nicht mehr...

Beste Grüße,
Sunman


----------



## CoAXx (18. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Er ist stinkesauer auf Cube und die stänige Verarsche. Er meint die haben sich dieses Jahr mit den Preisen verzockt und können nun nicht liefern. Nichtmal die einfachen billigen Modelle können die liefern.




Tja was soll man dazu sagen, Cube verarscht halt seine Kunden. Nicht genug, dass sie alles nur über die Händler laufen lassen, sodass man den bei jeder kelinen Nachfrage bzgl. Lieferzeit etc. bei Cube anrufen lassen muss. 

So hat man nie direkte Informationen. Es kann alles passieren. Das Bike kommt, oder es wird sich verspäten, oder es kommt gar nicht. In der monatelangen Zwischenzeit sieht man davon ab woanders zu kaufen. Und das ist genau das was Cube will. Also wer sich da nicht verarscht vorkommt, der ist echt sehr leidensfähig.

Das ist völlig untransparent und - wie ich finde - nicht kundenorientiert.

Aber konkret: was heisst hier "mit den Preisen verzockt"? Soso haben sie also zu niedrige Preise angesetzt und nun wo einige Teile teurer sind als geplant werden einfach die betroffenen Modelle (Cube Sting günstige Modelle) gecancelt. Gesagt wird das so natürlich nicht, aber wetten es ist so?


----------



## pixelquantec (18. April 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Aber konkret: was heisst hier "mit den Preisen verzockt"? Soso haben sie also zu niedrige Preise angesetzt und nun wo einige Teile teurer sind als geplant werden einfach die betroffenen Modelle (Cube Sting günstige Modelle) gecancelt. Gesagt wird das so natürlich nicht, aber wetten es ist so?


 
Naja...mal einfach gerechnet: Wenn man nun evtl. 100 pro Bike Verlust macht, ist es doch besser, wenn man statt 5.000 nur noch 500 verkauft. Also statt 500.000 Verlust nur noch 50.000.
Falls das der einzige Grund ist.


----------



## CoAXx (18. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Naja...mal einfach gerechnet: Wenn man nun evtl. 100 pro Bike Verlust macht, ist es doch besser, wenn man statt 5.000 nur noch 500 verkauft. Also statt 500.000 Verlust nur noch 50.000.
> Falls das der einzige Grund ist.



Lt. meinen Infos hat Cube gerade mal 20 Modelle Cube STing verkauft dieses Jahr. Weitere werden erst 2010 verkauft, dann so wie in der gesamten Branche mit deutlichem Aufschlag (10-15%).

Und warum werden die Modelle dann noch fröhlich angeboten? Schaumal auf die Seite von Cube. Schau mal in die Magazine. Auf die Händlerseiten... Und wie schon angeklungen, die armen Händler sind die Deppen vom Dienst.


----------



## shakerZ (20. April 2009)

Ich habe bei CUBE persönlich angefragt und man meinte, die Erstauslieferung fände frühestens Ende Mai, wahrscheinlich aber erst im Juni statt. Die genaue KW wird der Produktionsleiter erst in ein oder zwei Wochen rausgeben. Ober das nur die Kompletträder oder auch die Rahmenkits betrifft, konnte man mir nicht sagen.

Ich ärger mich, weil mein Händler mir noch am Freitag sagte, dass CUBE keine Verschiebung gemeldet habe und ich das Sting am Dienstag abholen könne.


----------



## Sunman04 (20. April 2009)

Hi shaker,

immerhin redet Cube mit Dir! Bei mir sagten sie immer, dass sie nur über den Händler kommunizieren...
Ich schau mich nach ner anderen MArke um!

Beste Grüße,
Sunman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (20. April 2009)

Ich war auch über die Antwort überrascht


----------



## CoAXx (20. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hi shaker,
> 
> immerhin redet Cube mit Dir! Bei mir sagten sie immer, dass sie nur über den Händler kommunizieren...



Mir ging es auch so und ich hab mich irgendwann nicht mehr getraut, den Händler dauernd zu nerven, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, das der auch voll gefrustet ist und ständig da anrufen muss wegen dies und jenem.


----------



## CoAXx (20. April 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes, was halten ihr von den *neuen VOTEC FloatLink* Bikes? 

Auf der Seite von Votec steht unter "Bike&More" und dann rechts auch "V.MR":


> Beim neuen MR kommt das von VOTEC in Zusammenarbeit mit Bodo Probst weiterentwickelte bewährte Viergelenkprinzip mit neu konstruierter Dämpferaufhängung zum Einsatz. Das ausgereifte Fahrwerk des V.MR vermittelt ein direktes Fahrgefühl und sorgt für Laufruhe bei schnellen Abfahrten auf rauen Trails.



Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass das Cube Sting/Stereo technisch einen Schritt voraus sei mit dem etwas *tiefer liegenden Tretlager* seit 2009. Deswegen wollte ich mir ein Sting kaufen. Nun meint ihr das Votec ist technisch eher auf dem Stand des alten Sting? *Was meint ihr dazu?*

(Hinweis: nein ich gehe mit der Frage nicht ins Votec Forum, sondern ich würde gerne die Meinung von Leuten hören, die auch das Sting kennen bzw. sich damit beschäftig haben)


----------



## pixelquantec (20. April 2009)

Genau das kommt bei mir in die engere Auswahl, da Cube ja nicht liefert. Hab heute mit Votec telefoniert: Trotz großem Bestelleingang ca. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit. Morgen wird entschieden!


----------



## Sunman04 (21. April 2009)

...also rein optisch finde ich die Votec super!
@pixelquantec: welches Modell mit welcher Ausstattung schwebt Dir vor?

Grüße Sunman


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Das MR in XTR und mit der Magura Durin. Preislich sehr interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

moin moin. fahre noch sting (2008) wechsel jetzt aber auf grund knackendem hinterbau (wandlung kaufvertrag - cube war sehr kulant) auf nen 09er stereo rahmen. mit den stereos ist es das gleiche desaster. was mich so ankotzt, keine bike magazin berichtet über sowas. da wird fleissig getestet und alles toll, aber solche problematiken werden nicht behandelt. wir sollten mal alle an bike und mountainbike schreiben und die mit mails überhäufen. mal gucken wie die reagieren. bei den stereos gabs auf einmal fertigungstoleranzen in den rahmen und probs mit dem lack.
mein dealer bekommt langsam geldprobleme, weil er keine bikes verkaufen kann. specialized hat ähnliche probleme, die krönung ist aber liteville. die können nicht vor september liefern.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

So, habe das an die Bike und Mountainbike gemailt:


_Hallo Bike,

ich bin Abonent eurers Magazins und lese das wirklich gerne. Ihr habt immer topaktuelle Themen und News. Was mich und auch viele andere wundert ist, dass Ihr nichts Ã¼ber die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Cube oder aber auch der anderen Hersteller bringt. 

Wir sind ein Haufen frustrierter Biker die auf ihre WÃ¼rfel warten (Stings und Stereos und Fritzz). Laut Aussagen unserer HÃ¤ndler und auch von Cube gibt es bei den Stereos Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Rahmen sowie Probleme mit dem Lackieren der Blackân White Rahmen. Die Stings sollen nicht vor Juni geliefert werden. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r die Fritzz â Bikes. Ãhnliches hÃ¶rt man von Specialized und Liteville.

Warum bringt Ihr darÃ¼ber nicht mal einen Bericht. Die Versender werden von euch Ã¼berprÃ¼ft auf Lieferzeiten und Beratung, warum werden nicht mal die Hersteller unter die Lupe genommen. Wir warten und warten und warten. Unsere Bikes sollen im Mai / Juni kommen, super, sind 2009er Bikes haben dann aber eigentlich Mitseasonstatus. Im September ist die Eurobike da werden dann die neuen Modelle wieder vorgestellt. Irgendwas geht da schief und wir, aber auch die HÃ¤ndler die nun mal kein Bike an den Mann / die Frau bringen und weiterhin laufende Kosten haben, bekommen Probleme. Es wÃ¤re mal ne vernÃ¼ftige Sache wenn Ihr da mal was zu bringen wÃ¼rdet.

In diesem Sinne

Marco_


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Das wird wohl nix bringen, da die Bikebravos doch irgendwie finanziert werden müssen. Da wird man wohl kaum diverse Hersteller negativ erwähnen. Noch dazu wenn die Anzeigen dort schalten und eigene Bikes ( mit Sicherheit gegen Bezahlung ) testen lassen. Maximal gibt es da statt "sehr gut" eben nur ein "gut".
Investigativen Journalismus oder sogar realistische Tests solltest Du von solchen Zeitschriften nicht erwarten. Das trifft natürlich auf 95% des Zeitungs-/ Zeitschriftenmarktes zu. Das einzige was hilft ist, solche Lektüre kritisch lesen. Immerhin sind da wenigstens schöne Bilder drin. ;-)

Maximal wird bike mit Cube telefonieren und sagen: _Mensch Jungs was ist da los bei euch?_ Und Cube wird sagen: _Naja, wir hatten da ein paar kleine Problemchen die behoben sind. Alles wieder paletti._
Und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch. Falls man dem überhaupt nachgeht.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

das glaube ich nicht wie ich dir schon im stereo fread sagte müssen nur genug mitmachen dann können sie es nicht ignorieren. wenn man immer nur den kopf in den sand steckt passiert nix. also nicht "dummrumlabern" sondern mitmachen.


----------



## Sunman04 (21. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Das MR in XTR und mit der Magura Durin. Preislich sehr interessant.




Ist die Magura besser als die Fox?


----------



## chri55 (21. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> müssen nur genug mitmachen dann können sie es nicht ignorieren.



und daran glaubst du wirklich? natürlich können sie. und das werden sie auch, falls sie mit Cube in irgendeiner Form in Verbindung stehen. (es sollte klar sein, dass die Magazine zu kommerziell sind, als dass die Information des Lesers im Vordergrund steht.)

und falls dein Kommentar tatsächlich abgedruckt werden sollte, was soll er bewirken? dass Cube die Produktion ankurbelt?


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Ist die Magura besser als die Fox?


Als die Reba meinst Du. Ist mit Absenkung, hat ein bisl mehr Federweg und ist etwas leichter.
Hab schon bestellt und warte gierig auf die Anlieferung.

Aber das passt in den Fred hier irgenwie nicht rein.


----------



## CoAXx (21. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> und falls dein Kommentar tatsächlich abgedruckt werden sollte, was soll er bewirken? dass Cube die Produktion ankurbelt?



Nein, aber die bike und mountainbike wären nicht so unkritisch wie sie sind, wenn die Leser das nicht mitmachen würden. Wir Leser kriegen das "zu fressen" was wir halt wollen. Ich finde, es ist ein guter Ansatz, dem was kritisches entgegenzusetzen. Schön wäre ein neutrales Magazin, aber immerhin auch Leserbriefe sind ein Anfang.

Und ich glaube schon, dass die auf Leserstimmung reagieren. Es müssen wie gesagt nur ein paar mehr Leute sein, dann berichten die auch. 

Am Ende geht es doch um folgendes: alles was ich will ist ein Überblick, welcher Hersteller macht leere Versprechung, tolles Marketing und bieten nicht mehr als heisse Luft. Und andersrum, welcher Hersteller kommt etwas kleiner daher mit Werbung, bietet aber vielleicht die bessere Technik.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

ich will noch nicht mal nen leserbrief daraus machen. grade solche zeitungen können im interesse der biker druck machen. klar gehe ich auch davon aus dass die gute beziehungen zu den herstellern haben wie bei autozeitungen ja auch aber wenn sich genug drüber aufregen müssen die reagieren und ne rechersche starten. die stereos sind wohl komplett produktionstechnisch eingestampft worden ist der hammer.

leute macht mit kostet euch 5 minuten und schreibt mails an bike u mountainbike. nur so können wir was erreichen die verarschen uns. auf der hp von cube ist friede freude eierkuchen das ist dreist und wir zahlen viel geld für unsere bikes.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ich will noch nicht mal nen leserbrief daraus machen. grade solche zeitungen können im interesse der biker druck machen. klar gehe ich auch davon aus dass die gute beziehungen zu den herstellern haben wie bei autozeitungen ja auch aber wenn sich genug drüber aufregen müssen die reagieren und ne rechersche starten. die stereos sind wohl komplett produktionstechnisch eingestampft worden ist der hammer.
> 
> leute macht mit kostet euch 5 minuten und schreibt mails an bike u mountainbike. nur so können wir was erreichen die verarschen uns. auf der hp von cube ist friede freude eierkuchen das ist dreist und wir zahlen viel geld für unsere bikes.


 
-Ich würde, wenn ich Cube wäre, da evtl sogar noch positives draus ziehen. Man kann doch sagen: Unser Anspruch an Quali ist sehr hoch. Leider haben wir ein paar Modelle entwickelt, die dem nicht entsprechen. Um unser Niveau zu halten werden wir die mangelhaften Teile nicht ausliefern.....So oder so ähnlich.

-Scheinbar sind die Probleme mehrschichtig und ne Lösung nicht in Sicht. Deshalb erst mal die Fassade wahren. 
Meine Gedanken gehen da zwar in eine andere Richtung. Die Symtome hegen da alte Errinerungen in mir.

-Dummerweise haben Sie den Kunden/Händlerkontakt nicht gebrieft.

-Das mit den Zeitungen und Druck machen und so...Vergiss es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

alles richtig ich erwarte dann aber mal das die die karten auf den tisch legen. und warum immer vergiss es? hast du es probiert hat es es hier irgendjemand probiert mal an die medien zu gehen? woher wollt ihr wissen dass es nicht klappt wenn wir es nicht wenigstens versucht haben. ich bin es leid verarscht zu werden.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> alles richtig ich erwarte dann aber mal das die die karten auf den tisch legen. und warum immer vergiss es? hast du es probiert hat es es hier irgendjemand probiert mal an die medien zu gehen? woher wollt ihr wissen dass es nicht klappt wenn wir es nicht wenigstens versucht haben. ich bin es leid verarscht zu werden.


 
Schau Dir die Medienlandschaft doch mal an: Fernsehen, Radio, Zeitungen. Alles "Inzucht", Volksverdummung und Selbstbefruchtung. Gut das mit der Verdummung ist bei einigen nicht mehr nötig. Alles ist miteinander verflochten und finanziell oder inhaltlich von Wirtschaft, Quote oder Politik abhänging. Und jetzt kommst Du und willst, daß sich jemand von denen um Dein Problem kümmert: Du hast ein Fahrrad bestellt und der Hersteller kann es nicht liefern und er kann keinen verbindlichen Liefertermin nennen. Da mußt Du schon mehr bieten: Anzahlung weg, Tote, Schwerverletzte, Millionenverluste, Vergewaltigung, korrupte Politiker oder sowas in der Art. Eine gewisse reizschwelle sollte schon übertreten werden, sonst ist es langweilig.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

ich sage wenn sich genug melden zeigt es wirkung. war immer so wird immer so sein.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Lass doch den vielgepriesenen MARKT entscheiden. Ich wollte auch ein neues zweites Cube. Geht leider nicht. Folge: Ich hab mir ein anderes lekkeres Bike bestellt. Fertig.


----------



## CoAXx (21. April 2009)

Manche unterschätzen hier wie giftig "Bad News" für einen Hersteller in solch einem Emotions-Umfeld wie dem MTB-Markt sein können. 

Und genau deswegen schweigt Cube und verarscht seine potentiellen Kunden, schliesslich ist jeder, der bestellt und schonmal anzahlt einer der nicht wonders den Umsatz macht.

Eines möchte ich aber auch sagen: Cube hat technisch einen Schritt vor gewagt mit den neuen FloatLink Modellen (Steckachse, Tretlagerhöhe/Geometrie, Steuerrohr, Rahmengewicht), ok es ist wohl einiges nicht auf Anhieb gelungen -  sie dafür zu strafen wäre auch falsch. Aber Transparenz wäre echt angebracht.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

bloss die die jetzt sagen bringt eh nix, schreien am lautesten weil sie ihr bike nicht bekommen


----------



## Sunman04 (22. April 2009)

... ich finde es auch eine komplette Verarschung!
Klar, sie machen Neues, müssen dann aber auch organisiert bekommen, dass sie die Bikes ausliefern können!

Ich bestelle mein Sting ab, und suche gerade ein Neues - vor allem, soll der Hinterbau noch nicht serienreif sein!


----------



## pixelquantec (22. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich bestelle mein Sting ab, und suche gerade ein Neues - vor allem, soll der Hinterbau noch nicht serienreif sein!


 
Stand übrigens auch so in der bike


----------



## shakerZ (22. April 2009)

ist das nicht der heimliche grund für die verzögerung? dass CUBE da nachbessern will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

warum heimlich es wäre glaube ich alles halb so wild wenn die mal öffentlich stellung beziehen würden. lest mal im stereo2009 fred hab heute mit cube teleniert dann muss ich es nicht nochmal posten.


----------



## shakerZ (22. April 2009)

ich glaubs ja!

hätte ich mich nicht in das sting hoffnungslos verliebt, würde ich es abbestellen. aber leider hab ich mich hoffnungslos verliebt...


----------



## Sunman04 (22. April 2009)

Servus,

wollte heute mein Sting abbestellen.
Mein Händler ist sich sicher, dass das Sting in der 2. Mai Woche ausgeliert wird.
Ein bissel glauben schenke ich ihm, da er mir das Epic solange als Testbike für Rennen und den Gardasee zur Verfügung stellt...

Oder meint ihr dass ich träume?


----------



## CoAXx (22. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wollte heute mein Sting abbestellen.
> Mein Händler ist sich sicher, dass das Sting in der 2. Mai Woche ausgeliert wird.
> ...



du träumst und dein Händler auch aber von $$, naja das mit dem Epic ist doch ne feine Sache ;-)


----------



## trhaflhow (23. April 2009)

es war doch wohl klar, dass das sting und die anderen cube bikes nicht pünktlich kommen. war doch die letzten jahre immer so. also nicht ägern und das alte bike weiterfahren. wer das schon verkauft hat ist ein hoffnugsloser optimist . mein altes kommt erst weg wenn das neue da ist und ohne macken fährt

werde morgen auf dem heimweg von der emilia romagna  am lago noch gemütlich nen cappucho trinken - ohne sting- und trotzdem glücklich sein

anzahlung an ein bike mit ungewissem liefertermin- wer macht denn sowas


----------



## juerscha.p (26. April 2009)

Hallo an alle erst mal - bin neu hier!

Bau für meine Kleine grad ein Sting WLS in 15" (Rahmen von 2008) auf.
Wollte mal fragen, welche Dämpfer ihr in euren Stings fahrt und welchen Dämpfer ihr empfehlen könnt.
Der Dämpfer sollte nichts allzu kompliziert sein! 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!!! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettBen (26. April 2009)

Mahlzeit..

Ich rat dir den MX von Magura auch wenn ich keinen fahre.. noch nicht!
Arbeitet ausschließlich mit Luft, ohne Lookout und Plattform daher simple zu bedienen nämlich gar nicht, leicht und Wartungsfrei!
Maße: Länge/ Federweg


165/38 (195g)
190/50
200/50
Laut Magura wohl nur bei Fahrradherstellern also in Komplettbikes erhältlich, ab Sommer dann einzeln. Näheres auf der home page von Magura.
Über Preise spricht man ja nicht..


----------



## der_fry (28. April 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Hallo an alle erst mal - bin neu hier!
> 
> Bau für meine Kleine grad ein Sting WLS in 15" (Rahmen von 2008) auf.
> Wollte mal fragen, welche Dämpfer ihr in euren Stings fahrt und welchen Dämpfer ihr empfehlen könnt.
> ...





Willkommen im Club!

Bin gerade fertig damit geworden.
Wenn es einfach und simple und nicht zu teuer sein soll.
Nen gebrauchten Fox 165 R mit kleinem ProPedal tunning gehen so um die 80 euronen weg. einmal luftdruck einstellen und fertig.

oder nen fox rp3 dann hast du oder besser sie nen schaltbaren propedal wobei man da bei der fahrt aber eigentlich nicht ran kommt.

wenn du fertig bist stell mal ein bild ein werd auch gleich mal eins raussuchen.

mfg


ach so entgegen hier teils anderer Meinung schwöre ich auf Federelemente von Fox da diese gebraucht meist immer noch viel besser funktionieren als die Produkte der Konkurrenz im Neuzustand



so nun aber Bilder:




und meins





beide zwar noch nicht im Finalen Stadium aber die Tendenz ist denk ich erkennbar

Ich bitte um Anregungen und Kritik


----------



## juerscha.p (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

sieht cool aus Dein Sting WLS - Respekt!!!! 

Bin noch fleissig am Teile besorgen, aber wenn´s fertig ist, kommt ein Bild rein!
Dämpfer hab ich jetzt nen RP23 geschossen - hab auch gleich ne Frage dazu:
Was steht denn auf Deinem Dämpfer bei Compression und Rebound Tune?
Was ist da Serie?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Sunman04 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Männer,

habe auf dem Bikefestival mit Cube geredet und das Sting probegefahren.
Sie meinen, dass es jetzt ausgeliefert wird!

FÄhrt sich übrigens sehr angenhem - fast schon zu chillig!

Grüße Sunman


----------



## Jens70 (4. Mai 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> habe auf dem Bikefestival mit Cube geredet und das Sting probegefahren.
> Sie meinen, dass es jetzt ausgeliefert wird!
> ...


 
mal ne doofe frage, aber was meinst du mit chillig


----------



## Sunman04 (4. Mai 2009)

Jens70 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage, aber was meinst du mit chillig



ein bissel unagressiv, für meinen Geschmack sehr aufrechte Sitzposition, sehr angenehm zu fahren...


----------



## shakerZ (6. Mai 2009)

welche rahmenhöhe bist du gefahren und wie groß bist du??


----------



## Sunman04 (6. Mai 2009)

shakerZ schrieb:


> welche rahmenhöhe bist du gefahren und wie groß bist du??


181cm, realtiv kurze Beine. Bin ein 20er gefahren...


----------



## trhaflhow (7. Mai 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> habe auf dem Bikefestival mit Cube geredet und das Sting probegefahren.
> Sie meinen, dass es jetzt ausgeliefert wird!
> ...



...auch frauen wollen das sting fahren. hoffe es kommt bald


----------



## Sunman04 (7. Mai 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ...auch frauen wollen das sting fahren. hoffe es kommt bald



Also, wenn ich Cube richtig verstanden habe, dürfen Frauen es nur anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (7. Mai 2009)

Was soll ich sagen heut war Weihnachten.
Ein Sting Super HPC XT in Blackline steht bei mir in der Werkstatt.
Gruss


----------



## Sunman04 (7. Mai 2009)

cubisti schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen heut war Weihnachten.
> Ein Sting Super HPC XT in Blackline steht bei mir in der Werkstatt.
> Gruss


Herzlichen Glückwunch!!! 

Ich bin neidisch!
Viel Spaß damit! 

Hast Du es gewogen?
Schickst Du ein Bild?

Beste Grüße Sunman!


----------



## cubisti (7. Mai 2009)

Ohne pedale (die schraub ich morgen dran)
wiegt es 11,10 in rahmenhöhe 18.
Foto folgt natürlich und Fahrbericht auch noch am We.
Verarbeitung ist top was so auf den wérsten blick erkennbar ist und auch die erste fahrt
auf asphalt mit paar bordsteinkanten mach lust auf mehr.
Gruss


----------



## chief70 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi
bin gerade am Aufbau von nen WLS für meine Frau, leider waren die Dämpferschrauben nicht dabei. Woher bekomme ich diese? 

Welche Compression und Rebound Tune hat der RP23 im WLS?

Gruß
chief70


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Mai 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich Cube richtig verstanden habe, dürfen Frauen es nur anschauen...




aach so ich hab schon befürchtet ich dürfte es nur putzen


----------



## shakerZ (8. Mai 2009)

...ich wollte es ja nicht schreiben


----------



## MettBen (8. Mai 2009)

Nun da die Stings nach langem warten endlich ausgeliefert werden, hab ich folgenede allgemeine Fragen an euch:
*
Wer behält sein Laufradsatz? 
Wenn nicht, welchen baut ihr ein?*

Wirklich viele passen ja nicht wenn man die Einbaumaße bedenkt.   
Danke für eure Interesse..


----------



## Sunman04 (10. Mai 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> aach so ich hab schon befürchtet ich dürfte es nur putzen



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke (das putzen mein ich) - aber da könnte ja was kaputt gehen... Aber vielleicht kochen neben dem anschauen her (durch eine Glaswand getrennt)


----------



## chief70 (11. Mai 2009)

@der_fry

kannst Du bitte nachschauen welches Compression und Rebound Tune der Fox Dämpfer im WLS hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juerscha.p (11. Mai 2009)

chief70 schrieb:


> @der_fry
> 
> kannst Du bitte nachschauen welches Compression und Rebound Tune der Fox Dämpfer im WLS hat?




Ja, bitte - will ich auch wissen!!!!!


----------



## der_fry (12. Mai 2009)

chief70 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin gerade am Aufbau von nen WLS für meine Frau, leider waren die Dämpferschrauben nicht dabei. Woher bekomme ich diese?
> 
> Welche Compression und Rebound Tune hat der RP23 im WLS?
> ...




Hallo

hatte das gleiche problem.

geh mal zu nem cube händler der soll mal bei cube anrufen und dir die dinger bestellen. Das komplette set die 2 bolzen und alle Buchsen schlagen mit knapp 60 euronen zu buche. oder gehst mal zum freundlich und schaust mal in seine wühl kiste findest da sicher auch was passendes für weniger geld.

zum dämpfer: reebound 2 balken, compression 3 balken.
ABER für ein wls ist dieses setup sehr unglücklich gewählt.
ich empfehle hier nur jeweils den kleinen Balken also das min. tuning.
bei mir haben sich fox rp3 dämpfer mit dem kl. balken bis jetzt am besten bewährt.

mfg


----------



## chief70 (12. Mai 2009)

O.K.
vielen Dank


----------



## j_vinnum (13. Mai 2009)

Gibt es Auskünfte, ob Cube nach der Kritik am Hinterbau vom Cube Sting 2009 noch etwas geändert hat? Werden in diesem Jahr noch Räder ausgeliefert? Wird es es ein Aluvariante geben?
JR


----------



## Sunman04 (13. Mai 2009)

...sie sind grad in der Auslieferung; wenn diese fertig ist, werden dieses Jahr keine mehr produziert!


----------



## cubisti (13. Mai 2009)

Ob  was geändert worden ist kann ich nicht sagen aber ist steif und top verarbeitet. 
Ist auch ni so das ich das Gefühl habe es fährt sich schwammig oder so.
Auch der rest was Rahmen angeht ist perfekt verarbeitet.
Dann war es auch noch leichter als im Katalog angegeben. 11,1 statt 11,2 ohne pedale und in Rahmenhöhe 18.
Ne Aluvariante wird es sicher ni geben warum auch.
Wieviele Stings noch die Händler sehen oder den Kunden kann ich ni sagen. 
Ich hab meins letzten Donnerstag bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettBen (13. Mai 2009)

Angenehmen Abend,

Deine erste Frage beschäftigt mich auch, laut Cube soll das finale Layup der Carbonfasern für den Hinterbau noch überarbeitet werden, da aber schon die ersten Räder raus sind (was wohl auch deine zweite Frage beantwortet) ist es natürlich fraglich, ob diese schon überarbeitet worden sind?!

Zum Thema Allu bleibt nur der Rückgriff auf ein 2008 Modell soweit ich informiert bin..
Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand zu Wort der genaueres weiss bzw. im engen Kontakt mit Cube oder Mitarbeitern steht.

immer auf dem laufenden bleiben, es sei denn es fährt..


----------



## der_fry (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei Rückgriff auf ein 2008 Modell sind.


Wer möchten  seinen Sting Rahmen verkaufen?

Rahmengröße 18 zoll

Bin gestern mal wieder mit meinem ams 100 gefahren, aber seit dem ich nen Sting hatte, stört mich immer mehr an dem Rad.

Also würd ich mir gern noch nen 2.tes aufbauen.

oder alternativ ein anderes Fully mit max 100mm Federweg aber mit Racegenen.


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Mai 2009)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> find ich irgendwie komisch, dass einige probleme mit carbon haben. leute, in 4-5 jahren gibt es nichts anderes mehr. dann bauen die das sting auch aus carbon



ein hellseher!!!!!!!!!1
ist ein beitrag in diesem fred vom letzten jahr


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Mai 2009)

Wer hat jetzt eigentlich sein STING 2009 schon ?

So langsam verliere ich den Überblick in diesen Thread !

Ich hab mein bestelltes auf jeden Fall noch nicht.

Wartend,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## cubisti (15. Mai 2009)

ich


----------



## biker1967 (16. Mai 2009)

und wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Mai 2009)

fotos....wir warten


----------



## cubisti (17. Mai 2009)

*wollen leider ni so wie ich will aber sind in arbeit *.


----------



## kage9 (18. Mai 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Rückgriff auf ein 2008 Modell sind.
> 
> 
> Wer möchten  seinen Sting Rahmen verkaufen?
> ...




Ich! Aber mit Anbauten!
Ein K24 in Teamline aus 2008. Erstbesitz in Berlin Köpenick. Originaler Bestzustand, wenige Kilometer gefahren, wie neu. 
 Selbstverständlich Eigentumsnachweis vorhanden und Garantie!

Umständehalber sofort abzugeben für VB 1.909.

Bei Interesse bitte eine lesbare E-Mail in Deutsch an: [email protected].


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. Mai 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Rückgriff auf ein 2008 Modell sind.
> 
> 
> Wer möchten  seinen Sting Rahmen verkaufen?
> ...




Hi der fry,

hier hast du ja schon mehrere Rahmen gekauft, frag doch mal an, der hat momentan wieder einige auf Lager!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (19. Mai 2009)

Hi der fry,

hier hast du ja schon mehrere Rahmen gekauft, frag doch mal an, der hat momentan wieder einige auf Lager!!!
__________________
Gruß
Cube_Airmatic




So meine Suche hat ein Ende. Nächste Woche hab ich dann 2 Stings.

Ich fühl mich schon fast etwas dekadent bei dem Gedanken. Aber was solls ich kann damit leben.


----------



## der_fry (20. Mai 2009)

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage.

Sting 1.1/8 zoll semi Steuersatz? oder hat das Sting schon 1.5 zoll wie das stereo?

mfg


----------



## cubisti (20. Mai 2009)

das neue hat 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 zoll Steuersatz.
meinst Du das oder das alte !?
Gruss


----------



## der_fry (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo

ich mein den alten Rahmen. sollte 1.1/8 sein denk ich.

mfg


----------



## juerscha.p (23. Mai 2009)

Hi......

brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe........
@ der Fry - welchen Steuersatz hast Du denn in Deinem Sting WLS verbaut oder welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Muss es unbedingt ein semi sein oder geht ein anderer auch?
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## der_fry (25. Mai 2009)

Vorher:







und nachher:







man beachte bitte meinen neuen CO² neutralen Schlauch und mein neues Fortbewegungsmittel für die nächsten paar Wochen in grün

Hat sich von euch schon mal einer den Arsch geprellt? Wie lange dauert so etwas?


----------



## der_fry (25. Mai 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Hi......
> 
> brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe........
> @ der Fry - welchen Steuersatz hast Du denn in Deinem Sting WLS verbaut oder welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
> ...




brauchst nen Semi, ich hab nen FSA Orbit mit dem gr. Spacer verbaut. Kannst aber auch nen anderen verbauen. Nimm aber auf alle Fälle einen mit gedichteten Lagern.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (26. Mai 2009)

Angeblich ist mein Sting gestern bei Cube raus gegangen. 

Na hoffentlich stimmt das auch. Glauben tu ichs erst, wenns vor mir steht.

Wartend,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## der_fry (26. Mai 2009)

Also falls jemand ein Sting XTR 20 zoll sucht. Ich weis wo noch eins ohne Herrchen im Laden steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (27. Mai 2009)

meins ist heute an den händler gegangen!!!!!!!!

ich glaubs nicht  doof nur, dass ich ab samstag nach schweden fahre und es so weitere 3 wochen nicht sehe  zum heulen


----------



## trhaflhow (27. Mai 2009)

bei uns steht jetzt ein schwarzes in 20 im keller

aber es ist nicht meins.  ( meins wird weiss mit ner magura gabel-die gerade nicht lieferbar ist, in 16)
bah ist das hässlich und schwer ich gehe jetzt runter und mache vielleicht ein paar kratzer rein. 

wenn ich hier nichts mehr schreibe wurde ich dann ermordet


----------



## shakerZ (29. Mai 2009)

Hey!!!

CUBE wird nächste Woche regulär mit der Auslieferung beginnen. Bisher haben sie erst 6 Kompletträder ausgeliefert. Meins ist auch schon an den Händler gegangen und es wird am Montag verschickt. FREUDE!!!


----------



## Sunman04 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, habe nen Dealer auf dem Monte Brione am Gardasee getroffen. Er hatte das neue Sting dabei. Er hat gesagt, dass die XTR-Ausstattung schon bei ihm eingetroffen ist (das war letzten Di)...

Ich hoffe auch...


----------



## der_fry (30. Mai 2009)

Hi

heut war ein schöner Tag mein zweit Sting ist angekommen.
Naja erst mal ist es zwar nur der Rahmen aber das wird schon.

Bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mein AMS schlachte oder mir das Sting noch zusätzlich dazu aufbaue.

Aber wieviele Bike´s braucht Mann? Wobei 4 ist so eine schöne symetrische Zahl...


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heute mal meine  XTKurbel demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das es keine Spacer gibt die zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel gibt.
Ist das bei euch auch so??

Hatte ganz schön viel Wasser im Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (1. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal meine  XTKurbel demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das es keine Spacer gibt die zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel gibt.
> Ist das bei euch auch so??
> 
> Hatte ganz schön viel Wasser im Tretlagergehäuse





Hallo

da passen auch keine spacer mehr rein, wird sonst zu breit.

mfg


----------



## chri55 (1. Juni 2009)

Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren, wenn denn nicht schon eins drin ist und mit nem Aufkleber überdeckt wurde.


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2009)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
Hatte es gemessen, aber mal fragen ist besser
Das Loch muss wohl gebohrt werden. 
Hoffe das Knacken ist nach säubern und fetten nun Vergangenheit


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Juni 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> da ich mit meinem Problem bis jetzt auf nur auf wenig Resonaz gestossen bin, hab ich heute mal ein paar Bilder davon gemacht.
> 
> ...



Mal ganz nebenbei, welchen Sattel hast du auf deinem Rad? Die Kombination Rot Schwarz Weiß finde ich nämlich sonst nirgends.

lg


----------



## der_fry (8. Juni 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei, welchen Sattel hast du auf deinem Rad? Die Kombination Rot Schwarz Weiß finde ich nämlich sonst nirgends.
> 
> lg



Hallo

ist ein Selle San Marco. Wenn Interesse besteht ich brauch den eigentlich nicht mehr.





mfg


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Juni 2009)

so jetzt darf ich heute mein sting abholen
hat lange gedauert.
mein händler musste es heute noch umbauen, da ich ein sting super hpc teamline xtr wollte. aber die gabel sollte die magura durin sein,
 also die vom xo

die kranken brüder kann er auch abschrauben, kommen meine xtr dran
sattel muss ich noch überlegen beim probesitzen des tundra carbon auf einem anderen bike ergab sich wenig kompartibilität mit meinem hintern.
ich nehme einfach meinen alten( ca70g schwerer aber bequemer)und probier den sattel von meinem rennrad aus


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Juni 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ist ein Selle San Marco. Wenn Interesse besteht ich brauch den eigentlich nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Kannst mir ja mal ein Detailbild und ein faires Angebot per Mail schicken 

lg


----------



## j_vinnum (12. Juni 2009)

Dann kannste mal Deine Erfahrung kurzfristig mitteilen; auch wegen der Gabel. Extrakosten für die Gabel?
Gruß und so long...


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Juni 2009)

j_vinnum schrieb:


> Dann kannste mal Deine Erfahrung kurzfristig mitteilen; auch wegen der Gabel. Extrakosten für die Gabel?
> Gruß und so long...



falls du mich meinst, was möchtest du denn wissen.
ja ich habe 200euronen aufpreis für gabel mit umbau( die gabel hat eine aufnahme für "normale" schnellspanner. die orginalgabel ( fox) für steckachse.) gezahlt

gefahren bin ich allerdings noch nicht der lookout-hebel wurde vergessen zu montieren. der rocket ron hinten kommt runter ( maxxis crossmark) und die pedale habe ich auch nochnicht ummontiert


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Juni 2009)

so jetzt die erfahrung mit der magura durin 120m

die gabel fliegt morgen wieder raus. hatte sie extra deswegen genommen, da sie als kletterhilfe absenkbar ist

-----ABER NICHT ALS OEM FUR CUBE------- SCH............E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (18. Juni 2009)

same here!!!

es kommt jetzt doch eine FOX rein. mein händler rät mir ein 2010er modell zu nehmen. ich bin mir nicht sicher, was meint ihr??


----------



## Sunman04 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute! 
Endlich ist mein Sting 2009 aufgebaut und eingestellt.
12kg, sieht sehr geil aus!
Viel Spaß, ich muss auf`s Rad!


----------



## j_vinnum (19. Juni 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> falls du mich meinst, was möchtest du denn wissen.
> ja ich habe 200euronen aufpreis für gabel mit umbau( die gabel hat eine aufnahme für "normale" schnellspanner. die orginalgabel ( fox) für steckachse.) gezahlt
> 
> gefahren bin ich allerdings noch nicht der lookout-hebel wurde vergessen zu montieren. der rocket ron hinten kommt runter ( maxxis crossmark) und die pedale habe ich auch nochnicht ummontiert



Ja, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mich gestern, nach ausgiebigen Tests auf dem MTB Festivial in Willingen, das Cube Sting XT organisiert. Die Gabel finde ich passend. Ich kann aber erst am Sonntag ausgiebig testen.

So long.. aus der Ville


----------



## trhaflhow (19. Juni 2009)

j_vinnum schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mich gestern, nach ausgiebigen Tests auf dem MTB Festivial in Willingen, das Cube Sting XT organisiert. Die Gabel finde ich passend. Ich kann aber erst am Sonntag ausgiebig testen.
> 
> So long.. aus der Ville



habe jetzt auch die fox gabel und gut ists, hoffe, dass ich auch am woende zu einer ausführlichen testfahrt komme


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Juni 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Endlich ist mein Sting 2009 aufgebaut und eingestellt.
> 12kg, sieht sehr geil aus!
> Viel Spaß, ich muss auf`s Rad!



Hallo,
glückwunsch zum Sting, ist wirklich ein schönes Bike!
Mit welcher Rahmengröße/Ausstattung kommst du auf die 12 kg?
Könntest du  eventuell ein paar Bilder vom Sting hier einstellen??
Ach so, wie fährt  sich's  ?
Danke im voraus..


XzippO


----------



## Sunman04 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Männer,

wollt ihr ein Foto vor oder nach dem Rahmenbruch? - ich könnte kotzen...


----------



## shakerZ (26. Juni 2009)

beide...ist sauärgerlich! wobei passiert?


----------



## MettBen (27. Juni 2009)

*Na das ist ja ein dicker Hund!!*

Erst wartet man eine Ewigkeit auf sein Bike und dann bricht einem der Rahmen unterm Arsch weg, nicht zu glauben..

Hat das evtl. mit der Kritik des Hinterbaus zu tun? oder sind andere gravierende Fehler bei der Konstruktion und Umsetzung des Rahmens aufgetreten, welche schließlich zum Bruch geführt haben?. 

Letzteres könnte natürlich auch ein kapitaler Sturz Schuld an dem Übel sein, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehen will (so hoff ich).
Bitte laß es uns doch wissen.. 

Im voraus Besten Dank..


----------



## j_vinnum (27. Juni 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> wollt ihr ein Foto vor oder nach dem Rahmenbruch? - ich könnte kotzen...



Hallo Du arme Socke,

ich habe leider erst zwei Touren unternehmen können. Wo ist der Rahmen gebrochen, bei welchem "Einsatz"? Könntest du Bilder einstellen? Wie reagiert Cube? Könntest Du mir aus dem Qualtiätsbericht - bei Auslieferung die Steifigkeitswerte mitteilen? Sonst als persönliche Nachricht.
Jetzt werde ich einwenig unruhig bezüglich des Carbonrahmens. Beim fahren war ich vom Hinterbau in Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer sehr positiv beeindruckt.
Vorab Danke für Deine Antwort und Kopf hoch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

sorry, dass ihr so lange auf eine Antwort warten musstet.
Ich habe gehofft euch gleich mitzuteilen, wie Cube reagiert. Leider wie immer: GAR NICHT.

Ich versuche euch jetzt mal die Fotos rein zustellen.

Hier kurz die Geschichte dazu:

Ich hab das Bike Ende Juni bekommen; also Monate zu spät (ich hatte es schon letztes Jahr bestellt). Bei meiner 2. Tour, habe ich auf ebener Strecke mit offen Dämpfer einen wahnsinns Bunnyhop (bestimmt 5 cm hoch), bin gelandet und das bike war an 2 Stellen gebrochen.
Das war letzten Do. Ich habe noch am Abend meinen Händler erreicht, er hat am Freitag morgen die Bilder an Cube geschickt. Bei Cube war natürlich der Verantwortliche nicht da. Aber er meldet sich sofort; spätestens am Montag.
Seit dem rufe ich natürlich täglich an; aber Cube meldet sich nicht!

Au man ich rege mich immer mehr auf...
Ich schick des jetzt mal so weg und versuche in der nächsten Mail die Fotos...

In Trauer!
Sunman


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

Ach ja, wollte mich noch für Euer Mitgefühl bedanken!! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das mit den Fotos dauert noch kurz, da ich sie zuerst mal kleiner machen muss...


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Männer,

wie bekomme ich die Fotos so klein, dass ich sie hier hochladen kann?


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

So, eigentlich müssten jetzt 3 Fotos im Anhang sein...

... beim 3. Bild war es noch ganz!


----------



## mcnesium83 (1. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott, bekomme gerade ein arg mulmiges Gefühl weiterhin mit dem Sting zu fahren, besonders Richtung Alpen. Eigentlich müsste Cube nach so einem Rahmenbruch das Sting sofort zurückrufen.


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, das finde ich auch! Vorallem weil sie ja Hinterbauprobleme haben/hatten.
Und es war wirklich überhaupt nix wildes; ein mini Sprüngchen - das würde ich sogar mit meinem Rennradel machen!

Mich nervt, dass sie sich gar nicht melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (1. Juli 2009)

vll. ist mein Beitrag hier gerade etwas fehl am Platz. Mein Beileid...



Aber falls mir das mal passiert hab ich ab dem Wochenende meine zweit Sting. 






und die andere Seite






bis jetzt genau 19,8 km bewegt.


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

Sinnvoll einen Alurahmen zu haben...


----------



## Sunman04 (1. Juli 2009)

@der_fry schick mal ein Bild von deinem 1. Sting...
Du hast ja Recht, der Trend geht auch zum 2. Buch...

Beste Grüße!


----------



## der_fry (1. Juli 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> @der_fry schick mal ein Bild von deinem 1. Sting...
> Du hast ja Recht, der Trend geht auch zum 2. Buch...
> 
> Beste Grüße!



mein allererstes (leider geklautes... (mögen dem Dieb die Hände abfallen, Ahmen))






mein neues (ich sag jetzt mal Haupt Sting)





mein neustes (nennen wir es Neben Sting)





und das Sting von meinem Mädchen






und ganz früher sah es so aus (aber leider auch geklaut)


----------



## ibinsnur (1. Juli 2009)

warum 2 gleiche bikes?


----------



## CoAXx (2. Juli 2009)

Oh mann so ein schönes Bike und dann sowas! Auch mein Beileid. 

Es war klar, dass sich Cube nicht meldet! Oder?  Tja Händler und Kunde stehen mal wieder im Regen.

Und es war auch klar, dass mehr als nur "ausverkauft" hinter den Lieferproblemen steckt! Ich selbst war so scharf auf ein Cube 2009 und nun bin ich heilfroh, keines bekommen zu haben!

//Update:
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Cube nochmal ein Alu-Sting nachlegen wird. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen und auch max 0,5kg mehr in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## der_fry (2. Juli 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> warum 2 gleiche bikes?



Ich habe 2 Wohnsitze, daher die 2 Bikes.

mfg


----------



## CoAXx (2. Juli 2009)

Falls hier noch nicht gepostet:

Der Vergleich _Sting Alt_ gegen _Sting Neu_ in der _Bike_ ist hier zu lesen


----------



## cubisti (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Beileid erstmal,
Fahr das Sting jetzt knapp 3 monate und bis jetzt null Probleme.
Musst auch grad am WE ein 24 h mitmachen das Sting und das ohne irgenwas kaputt geht und da waren schon einige heftige Dowhill passagen dabei.
Und so einen Bruch am Hinterbau hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Gruss Carsten


----------



## der_fry (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann bis jetzt nichts negatives über den Cube Kundenservice sagen.

Als Tipp. Schreibe denen mal ne Email und füge den sting fred als link mit ein...

wirkt manchmal Wunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (2. Juli 2009)

@der fry: hast du an deinem Haupt-Sting noch den Spacer-Turm über dem Vorbau? Beim zweitbike ist keiner zu sehen.
Keine schwarze Fox mehr bekommen oder zur Unterscheidung ne weiße eingebaut falls sie mal nebeneinander stehen sollten...


----------



## der_fry (2. Juli 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> @der fry: hast du an deinem Haupt-Sting noch den Spacer-Turm über dem Vorbau? Beim zweitbike ist keiner zu sehen.
> Keine schwarze Fox mehr bekommen oder zur Unterscheidung ne weiße eingebaut falls sie mal nebeneinander stehen sollten...



naja nee, ganz so einfach ist es nicht.

Spacertürme haben im Moment beide, da ich mir über die endgültige Höhe noch nicht se recht einig bin. Die ws. Fox ist erstmal übergangsweise verbaut, hab an meiner zweiten Talas noch ein paar Wartungsarbeiten bin am überlegen ob ich sie bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch sw. lackiere, mal sehn.


----------



## Sunman04 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hatte heute ein gutes Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter von Cube.
Mein neues Teil und ein Päckchen wollten sie heute wegschicken.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...

@ cubisti: Wann hast Du dein Sting bekommen?


----------



## j_vinnum (2. Juli 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hatte heute ein gutes Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter von Cube.
> Mein neues Teil und ein Päckchen wollten sie heute wegschicken.
> ...




Ich hoffe die arme "Socke" hat wieder ein Lächeln. Ich bin doch noch vorsichtiger bezgl. meines neuen Stings geworden. Ich hatte mit den Mitarbeitern von Cube bisher nur gute Erfahrungen. Auf das unsere Rahmen halten und wir viel Spaß haben. - mit oder ohne Treppen ? - und das ist die beste Promotion für Cube in Deutschland.

So long...


----------



## cubisti (2. Juli 2009)

@ sunman, ich hab mein Sting so ab Anfang Mai,


----------



## mcnesium83 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben wie ich am neuen Sting das Spiel des Steuersatzes einstelle. Der Steuersatz hat ja keine Ahead-Kappe mehr, sondern direkt am Lager eine kleine Madenschraube. Daran kann ich allerdings drehen solange ich will, ohne das das Spiel wirklich verschwindet.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## cubisti (3. Juli 2009)

Madenschraube erst ziehmlich weit raus also lockern.
Dann Vorbau ausrichten und festschrauben dabei gut auf die Gabel drücken.
Wenn alles fest und ausgerichtet die Madenschraube reindrehen sodass der Steuersatz oder besser gesagt die beiden Schalen sich verdrehen und dadurch das Spiel einstellen.
Der Schlitz dieser beiden Kappen wird oder sollte dabei grösser werden.

Cubisti


----------



## mcnesium83 (3. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Werd ich heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Juli 2009)

Anhang anzeigen 166982ich habe mein sting seit 3 wochen. bin voll zufrieden
komme gerade von einer woche schwarzwald zurück.
pedale habe ich getauscht jetzt xtr, sattel jetzt selle it fite gel flow und a.g des siffigen wetters hatte ich nobbis drauf
und der flaschenhalter hat einen seitlichen zugriff,da es sonst bei einem 16er rahmen zu unkomfortabel ist an die flasche zu gelangen. da suche ich noch einen schönen leichten. ich habe einfach den von meinem alten bike drangeschraubt.
gewicht mit pedale allerdings, mit rocket ron 11,1kg

war zu blöd das bild einzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (3. Juli 2009)

na ja auch nicht besser


----------



## Sunman04 (6. Juli 2009)

... nur zur Zwischeninfo:

bis jetzt hab ich von Cube noch nichts gehört (außer dem Telefonat vom Donnerstag - jetzt ist Montag Abend) oder gesehen... naja, mein kaputtes Rad kann ich ja wenigstens den ganzen Tag anschauen - jetzt wo ich frei habe...


----------



## Sunman04 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

die neue Schwinge ist beim Händler ! Jetzt hab ich zwar nicht mehr frei, muss also nur noch Zeit finden hinzufahren (leider weit weg...) und einzubauen...

Außerdem hat Cube mir ein schönes Päckchen geschickt. WAr u.a. ein carbon Flaschenhalter und Teamjacke drinnen... - danke!

Beste Grüße Sunman


----------



## CoAXx (9. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mir ein *Cube Sting Grün Green eloxiert* aufbauen.

Dazu suche ich noch die *Schwalbe Reifen mit dem neon grünen Rand.*
Außerdem suche ich noch *einen 18" Rahmen* (grün,nur gut erhaltene!), weil ich bisher nur einen 20" habe und ich vermute, wenn alles fertig ist, wird der zu gross sein.

Was meint ihr, welcher Dämpfer passt am besten zum Sting? 
Ich tendiere entweder zu einem Manitou SPV oder zum Fox RP23. Am RP23 stört mich, dass ich den Hebel während der Fahrt nicht umlegen kann, weil der Dämpfer viel zu tief sitzt. Der SPV macht das ja automatisch und hat an meinem Airmatic früher auch bestens funktioniert. Er sackt zwar etwas ein/hat wenig Progression, aber sonst ok. Was meint ihr? Nichts ist schlimmer wie Wippen ;-)

anbei ein Bild, wie es am Ende aussehen soll.


----------



## der_fry (9. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein *Cube Sting Grün Green eloxiert* aufbauen.
> 
> Dazu suche ich noch die *Schwalbe Reifen mit dem neon grünen Rand.*
> Außerdem suche ich noch *einen 18" Rahmen* (grün,nur gut erhaltene!), weil ich bisher nur einen 20" habe und ich vermute, wenn alles fertig ist, wird der zu gross sein.
> ...



dann hast also du den 20 zoll für knapp über 200 bekommen. aha

nimm den rp 23 stell den hebel nach oben und du kommst auch während der fahrt ran. alternativ nen rp3 da kannst du gleich mehrere PP stellungen mit dem Hebel auf einmal schalten.

mfg


----------



## CoAXx (9. Juli 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> alternativ nen rp3 da kannst du gleich mehrere PP stellungen mit dem Hebel auf einmal schalten.
> mfg


Ah das ist noch ein guter Tip, den RP3 kenne ich nämlich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich tendiere aber eher zum SPV, werde mir mal einen holen und testen, zum Fox kann ich immer noch zurück. Ich will die Händ am Lenkrad haben, ich finde es schon schwierig genug bei einem AMS umzuschalten.

Bleibt noch die Frage, wer die Schwalbe hat. Zudem finde ich die R7 ja klasse aber zu weich, ich werde mich mal nach einer Minute umsehen, die wunderbar zum Sting passen müsste, oder Revelation..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (9. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ah das ist noch ein guter Tip, den RP3 kenne ich nämlich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich tendiere aber eher zum SPV, werde mir mal einen holen und testen, zum Fox kann ich immer noch zurück. Ich will die Händ am Lenkrad haben, ich finde es schon schwierig genug bei einem AMS umzuschalten.
> 
> Bleibt noch die Frage, wer die Schwalbe hat. Zudem finde ich die R7 ja klasse aber zu weich, ich werde mich mal nach einer Minute umsehen, die wunderbar zum Sting passen müsste, oder Revelation..



*LASS NUR DIE FINGER VON DER MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

das ist bis jetzt die furchtbarste Gabel die ich je gefahren bin. nimm ne Fox 32 100 Rlc oder so und du willst nie wieder ne andere Gabel. Aber versprich mir das du dieFinger von der Minute läßt!


----------



## CoAXx (9. Juli 2009)

hehe lol  was gehtn mit dir 

Vielleicht solltest du mal ne zweite Minute probieren ?!, denn die Gabel ist ziemlich gut. Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit ihr gemacht, Top Gewicht, Ansprechverhalten gut, Dämpfung gut. Sie ist weniger progressiv und etwas weniger steif als die Fox 100RLC, die ich nun auch am Bike habe. Dafür nutzt sie weit mehr Federweg und schluckt viel mehr. Bei der Fox habe ich regelmäßig Schmerzen in den Händen, das war nciht mal mit einer R7 der Fall.

Es gibt viele verschiedene Modelle, man muss da natürlich auch unterscheiden. Die SPV Variante würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## der_fry (9. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> hehe lol  was gehtn mit dir
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du mal ne zweite Minute probieren ?!, denn die Gabel ist ziemlich gut. Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit ihr gemacht, Top Gewicht, Ansprechverhalten gut, Dämpfung gut. Sie ist weniger progressiv und etwas weniger steif als die Fox 100RLC, die ich nun auch am Bike habe. Dafür nutzt sie weit mehr Federweg und schluckt viel mehr. Bei der Fox habe ich regelmäßig Schmerzen in den Händen, das war nciht mal mit einer R7 der Fall.
> 
> Es gibt viele verschiedene Modelle, man muss da natürlich auch unterscheiden. Die SPV Variante würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen.



na du vergleichst hier eine R7 mit ner minute

das sind 2 grund verschiedene Gabeln

Die R7 find ich auch super, aber die Minute die ich damals am stereo hatte war einfach nur mies. Zwar arbeitete die Gabel, war aber dabei sehr unsensibel und eher störrisch, wurzeltepiche oder schnelle schläge waren gar nix für sie und abgesenkt hat sich die ganze sache noch verschlimmert so das man sie eigentlich nur voll ausgefahren benutzt hat. wobei mir aber die verstellmöglichkeit mit dem lenkerhebel doch sehr gefallen hatt, ne talas ist da umständlicher. meiner meinung nach bilden momentan fox gabel die beste federungsperformance.

mfg


----------



## CoAXx (9. Juli 2009)

mit den Fox liegt man sicher nicht falsch das stimmt schon..wobei wie gesagt, die 100er muss man schon tunen, um den vollen Federweg zu nutzen (kann man hier suchen und nachlesen).

Am Sting würde ich gerne eine 120/130er Gabel testen. Mal sehn was es wird...


----------



## shakerZ (19. Juli 2009)

hej!

ich hab mir jetzt mein sting komplett aufgebaut. hatte rahmenkit bestellt und eine durin dazu. die kommt ja als 1 1/8" unten am gabelschaft, nicht wie bei CUBE im komplettrad unten 1,5".

mein händler hat mir, damit ich die gabel trotzdem nutzen kann, einen reduzierring 1,5" --> 1 1/8" drehen lassen. damit klappt das im grunde ja auch. allerdings habe ich immer etwas spiel, wenn ich die gabel ohne werkzeug praktisch nur mit handkraft einbaue. egal, wie weit ich die madenschraube reindrehe. hat vllt jemand einen tipp wie ich das spiel loswerde? muss ich es vllt richtig zusammendrücken mit mehr kraft und dann einfach festschrauben? je doller ich drücke, desto weniger spiel. allerdings will ich bei carbon auch nicht übertreiben. wie gefährlich ist spiel für den rahmen? bei alu hatte ich bei so geringem spiel gar keine angst...

im anhang mal ein bild...fehlt noch umwerfer und der gabelschaft muss abgesägt werden...


----------



## CoAXx (19. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir da wirklich nicht helfen, sorry. Was sagt dein Händler dazu? Aber das Bike sieht gut aus, vielleicht machst du nochmal bessere Bilder? Welche LR hast du?


----------



## shakerZ (19. Juli 2009)

den händler will ich morgen anrufen. und bessere bilder mach ich dann, wenn ich den umwerfer dran habe und der gabelschaft abgesägt ist, quasi wenns vollendet ist 

ich hab den: DT Swiss Laufradsatz 240 S / XR4.2 weiss CLR

dachte, wenn ich schon die rocket rons mit weißen streifen nicht bekomme, fahr ich wenigstens schön weiße laufräder...


----------



## CoAXx (20. Juli 2009)

shakerZ schrieb:


> dachte, wenn ich schon die rocket rons mit weißen streifen nicht bekomme, fahr ich wenigstens schön weiße laufräder...



Kann man die nicht mehr nachbestellen bei Cube?


----------



## shakerZ (22. Juli 2009)

Kann man bestimmt, aber so heiß war ich darauf nicht. Außerdem brauchte ich eh einen neuen LRS und der passt einfach 

Und zum Thema Spiel im Steuersatz: Der Händler hat es heute abholen lassen und wird sich dann vor Ort darum kümmern, alles gratis. Langsam nervt es mich, die ganzen Verschiebungen, dann ist es da und nun muss ich es wieder losschicken und muss wieder abwarten. Nichts ist schlimmer als das heiß erwartete Rad im Zimmer stehen zu haben und nicht mit fahren zu können  Naja, nun ist es ja wenigstens nicht mehr im Zimmer...


----------



## Sunman04 (22. Juli 2009)

Au man shakerZ,

ich kann so mitfühlen.
Ich hatte ja den Rahmenbruch. Cube hat auch das Ersatzteil nach mehreren Nachfragen geschickt. Leider war die Schwinge so ungenau, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr richtig schalten kann.
Fahren kann ich es, sehr trainingsintensiv, auf dem großen Kettenblatt. Hab auch kaum mehr Angst...
Das Rad hab ich  im Oktober bestellt...

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, ob Cube doch mal was unternimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (23. Juli 2009)

Hey,

auch wenn das Problem bei mir sicher einfacher zu klären ist als bei dir: Bei dem Preis bin ich doch eher bereit, etwas mehr Wartezeit in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn dann alles absolut in Ordnung ist. Deshalb hoffe ich auch für dich, dass CUBE was macht! Ich hasse es nämlich, wenn man Kompromisse eingehen muss  

Also viel Glück!


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Juli 2009)

mein sting darf ab heute 3wochen in den urlaub( wallis und dauphine)


----------



## CoAXx (27. Juli 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> zum dämpfer: reebound 2 balken, compression 3 balken.
> 
> ABER für ein wls ist dieses setup sehr unglücklich gewählt.
> ich empfehle hier nur jeweils den kleinen Balken also das min. tuning.
> ...



Welches tune (ing) nutzt Cube beim Sting 08 eigentlich, das gleiche wie beim WLS? Und welches war es beim 06er Sting? Falls das noch jemand weiss


----------



## rr-igel (27. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Welches tune (ing) nutzt Cube beim Sting 08 eigentlich, das gleiche wie beim WLS? Und welches war es beim 06er Sting? Falls das noch jemand weiss



Ich schau heute abend mal nach und poste es dann hier


----------



## CoAXx (28. Juli 2009)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ich schau heute abend mal nach und poste es dann hier



cool, dankeschonmal vorab.

Ich habe auch mal bei zwei Cube bikes nachgesehen (leider kein Sting):

*Cube AMS Pro WLS 2008:* 
Compression _high_, Rebound _middle_

*Cube AMS Pro 2009:* 
Compression _middle _, Rebound _low_

Wäre schön, wenn es irgendwo eine Übersicht gäbe, welche Tune Einstellungen in welchen Bikes verwendet werden. 

Welche Tune Einstellung hat der Dämpfer standardmäßig? Middle, Middle?


----------



## wengertflitzer (28. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Welches tune (ing) nutzt Cube beim Sting 08 eigentlich, das gleiche wie beim WLS? Und welches war es beim 06er Sting? Falls das noch jemand weiss



Hi,

grad nachgesehen: Sting 18"/2007/schon hydroformed/RP23: compression tune 2, rebound tune 1 (knapp 70kg: passt so weit)

wengertflitzer


----------



## CoAXx (29. Juli 2009)

..also das selbe wie beim AMS! Kann ja sein, dass lediglich die Frauenmodelle anderes Tuning nutzen.


----------



## manbearpig (4. August 2009)

Hi ihr Sting Fahrer!

Ich bin inzwischen zufriedener Besitzer eines Sting 2008. Mein Schaltwerk ist ein Shimano XT RD-M 772 Shadow mit langem Käfig. Nun würde ich gerne eine Kassette mit kleineren Ritzeln verbauen. Momentan ist eine 32-11 Kassette drauf, würde gerne mal ein 28-11 SLX Ritzelpaket versuchen. Habe mich nämlich dabei erwischt, dass ich des öfteren gerne auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt hochschalten würde, das aufgrund der Schräglage der Kette aber lieber nicht mache
Einige Fahrer hier im Forum berichten ja, je nach Schaltaugen/ Rahmendesign, dass die Kombination von Shimano XT RD-M 772 Shadow und der 28-11 Kassette Probleme macht.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit am Sting 2008, also eine 28-11 Kassette verbaut? Ich will die Schaltperformance nicht zu sehr verschlechtern.

Danke schon mal
Timo


----------



## r19andre (4. August 2009)

Hi,
alle Shadow Werke sind ausschliesslich für 32 oder34Z Kassetten ausgelegt da sie keine einstellbare Feder besitzen.
Dann müsstes du auf normales Schaltwerk umrüsten.

So sagt es zumindest Shimano. Wie es in wirklichkeit ausgeht ???

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manbearpig (4. August 2009)

Zwar ernüchternd, aber danke dir trotzdem. 
Ich hoffe ja, dass jemand positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat und hier berichtet. Ein neues Schaltwerk mag ich nicht kaufen, dann versuch ich lieber mit den vorgegebenen Übersetzungen klar zu kommen.


----------



## momgarbe (9. August 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Welches tune (ing) nutzt Cube beim Sting 08 eigentlich, das gleiche wie beim WLS? Und welches war es beim 06er Sting? Falls das noch jemand weiss



06er Sting: compression high (großer balken), rebound kleinster balken


----------



## Pyrdacor (10. August 2009)




----------



## PeterES (13. August 2009)

Hallo an alle Cube Fahrer,
möchte mir nächstes Jahr eine neues Bike zulegen.
Mein Favorit ist ein Cube Sting HPC .
Hab hier noch nicht soviel darüber gelesen.
Wer kann denn mal was dazu sagen ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## shakerZ (17. August 2009)

aaaaalso, nachdem ich nun endlich ein funktionierendes rad habe, kann ich ja mal antworten 

find, es fährt sich ausgezeichnet. hab es mir selber aufgebaut, ist eine mischung aus der XTR und der X0 Variante geworden. beim beschleunigen find ich den hinterbau etwas schwammig. sonst fährt es sich aber traumhaft. vor allem die durin hat mich überzeugt. bin es allerdings bisher nur in der stadt gefahren. man lernt auch viele leute an den ampeln dieser welt kennen, weil man sehr oft angesprochen wird  die meisten lieben meine weissen laufräder. so do i...


----------



## alex-bauigel (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte folgendes Problem mit meinerm 08er Sting - beim drehen der kurbel ohne kette war ein erheblicher widerstand zu spüren. Daruaf hin habe ich Kurbel und Lager ausgebaut und mir kam ein riesiger Schwall Wasser entgegen. Irgendwie ist also Wasser in den Rahmen gekommen. Nachdem ich alles sauber und neu gefettet habe, läuft die Kurbel wieder super. 
Kennt jemand das Phänomen?? Darf so etwas passieren?? 

Danke und Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunman04 (22. August 2009)

PeterES schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Cube Fahrer,
> möchte mir nächstes Jahr eine neues Bike zulegen.
> Mein Favorit ist ein Cube Sting HPC .
> Hab hier noch nicht soviel darüber gelesen.
> ...




Hallo Peter,

ich habe das neue Cube Sting und komme aus Stuttgart.
Du kannst gerne mal meins Probefahren.

Das ich größere Probleme mit dem Rahmen hatte, habe ich ja geschrieben. Jetzt mit der 3. Schwinge scheint es zu funktionieren.

Bin jetzt aber noch eine Woche im Urlaub.

Grüße auch PETER


----------



## darkdog (24. August 2009)

Hallo
heute bestellt 






in 2 Wochen soll es da sein )


----------



## shakerZ (26. August 2009)

Oktober bestellt, Ende Juni bekommen, Mitte Juli eingeschickt, weil Steuersatz kaputt, Ende Juli bekommen, kurz gefahren, jetzt die Durin eingeschickt, weil das Spiel zw. Stand- und Tauchrohr zu groß ist. Aber in der kurzen Zeit war die Durin super  Nur Pech mit dem Rad...


----------



## mrac07 (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege, mir ein Sting HPC zu kaufen. Allerdings schneidet das Rad bei Tests nicht so gut ab. Insbesondere im Bereich Steifigkeit liegt das Rad am Ende des Feldes. Was könnt ihr dazu sagen? Lt. Cube wird die Steifigkeit aktuell verbessert. Man sagt aber nichts genaues. Hat schon einer ein 2010 Modell?


----------



## Spenglerextrem (24. September 2009)

@mrac07

Wie schwer bist du und welche Leistung tritts du maximal ?

Denke für jeden Normalgewichtigen reichen die Steifigkeitswerte locker. Der Rest ist Bike-Bravo Hype, der mit der Praxistauglichkeit nichts zu tun hat.

Für meine 72 kg bei 188 cm reicht mein 2009er auf jeden Fall locker.


----------



## mrac07 (24. September 2009)

Wiege 88 Kg bei 1,90 Meter. Also mit Klamotten und vollem Rucksack kann das schon mal Richtung 2 Zentner gehen. Laut Cube sind alle Modelle bis 110 Kg freigegeben.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (25. September 2009)

Hmm,

da hat die Frage nach der Steifigkeit durchaus seine Berechtigung.

Ich denke da hilft nur einen Händler finden, der das Rad da hat und selbst probefahren.

Vom 2009er aufs 2010er Modell wird sich an der Steifigkeit denke ich nicht viel geändert haben, da Form und Gewicht nicht groß differieren.

Vielleicht hast du auch Glück und findest jemanden in deiner Nähe, der ein 2009er hat und dich mal Testen lässt.


----------



## mcnesium83 (25. September 2009)

Ich wiege mit Rucksack ca. 90 kg bei 1,96 Körpergröße. Auf Trails fährt sich das 2009er Sting einwandfrei, allerdings fängt bei mir ab ca. 55 km/h auf der Straße der Hinterbau an sehr nervös zu flattern. Dieses Flattern konnte sogar ein hinter mir fahrender Kollege sehr gut optisch erkennen. 
Von meinem Bikehändler habe ich erfahren, dass er auch schon zwei Stings mit gebrochener Hinterbaustrebe eingeschickt hat (Bilder dieses offenbar typischen Bruchs gibt es hier auch schon). Finde es eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit, dass Cube keinen Rückruf macht. Nach Ende der Saison, werde ich mit meinem Händler mal beraten, was man da in Sachen Umtausch machen kann.


----------



## mrac07 (25. September 2009)

Danke für die Infos. Ich entnehme dem aber, dass du grds. zufrieden bist mit dem Bike? Welche Stärken/Schwächen hat es?


----------



## j_vinnum (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auch seit Juni d.J. ein Sting HPC XT. Druchwegs zufrieden. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Hinterbau bei schnellen kurzen Stößen "nervös" reagiert. Einen Sturz über den Lenker habe ich schon hinter mir. Das Rad ist heil geblieben, bei mir...; Der Seitenhalt in Kurven finde ich zu meinem alten Cube AMS weniger ausgeprägt. Vielleicht liegt es aber an der Reifen ??? Hat einer ein Idee??
Gegenüber dem AMS ist bei Abfahrten der "Hintern" deutlich weiter nach hinten zu bewegen, sonst geht es wird der Hinterbau leicht. 
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrac07 (25. September 2009)

@ darklog: Wurden die zwei Wochen Lieferzeit denn eingehalten?


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. September 2009)

er hats wohl gestern abgeholt aber nicht in den teamfarben, sondern in black/red. bilder sind in, zeigt her eure cubes


----------



## darkdog (26. September 2009)

Ne Lieferzeit wurde nicht eingehalten und wie schon gesagt habe ein Black Line Rahmen bekommen aber mit der Ausstattung vom Team Line hier das Bild



Rad wiegt 10,5 Kg in 18"


----------



## shakerZ (27. September 2009)

gefällt mir nicht so das setup mit der durin :S


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Oktober 2009)

ist deine durin dann wenigstens absenkbar, wenns schon farblich nicht passt?
ich habe das sting xtr mir der durin in weiss bestellt. nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass diese durin120m speziell für cube gebaut wurde und nicht absenkbar ist ( nachrüsten für ca 200 euronen möglich). hab ichs meinem händler zurüchgebracht und doch die fox genommen. mann war der angefressen ( auf cube, ihm war das auch nicht belkannt)
für meine begrife kommt die durin zu hoch rauf was beim steilen uphill stört, wenn sie nicht absenkbar ist. bei der fox ist das besser


----------



## schlupp (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Fox, die Seriemäßig verbaut wird ist auch eine F120. Möchte mal wissen, wie diese absenkbar ist?


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Oktober 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> Die Fox, die Seriemäßig verbaut wird ist auch eine F120. Möchte mal wissen, wie diese absenkbar ist?



wer lesen kann ist von vorteil ich schreibe von der  durin 120m
die ist serienmässig im xo verbaut  und von magura
die hatte ich in meinem xtr und auf dem bild im post von darkdog ist die durin ( von MAGURA) zu erkennen und keine fox


----------



## PeterES (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also so wird ich das Rad nicht nehmen.
Die weiße Durin past nicht zur Black-Line!

Ich hab vor einer Woche das Sting HPC in Black-Line und XO Ausstattung
bestellt.
Da ist eine dunkle Fox F120 drin.

Hab gerade einen Leihrahmen von meinem Händler und da past meine
alte graue Talas auch nicht dazu.

Lieferung soll ca. Anfang 2010 erfolgen.

Wird schon passen


----------



## darkdog (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Nein die Gabel ist nicht absenkbar aber auch nicht schlimm kann sie ja noch Umbauen.
Wie gesagt ist halt alles etwas doof gelaufen mit dem Rad.Wollte es ja in Team Line haben und bei der Bestellung ja kein Problem in 2 Wochen ist es da. Als es nach 3 Wochen noch nicht da war Anruf bei Cube. Kein Rad bestellt und kein Team Line Rahmen mehr da  
Gut wollte aber ne Magura Gabel und die Carbon Laufräder also hat Cube mir dann das Rad so aufgebaut.Mir ist es egal was für Farbe die Gabel hat das Rad ist so geil  auch wenn ich immer noch kein neues VR bekommen habe da es leider schon defekt ist.
Wollte auch nicht auf das 2010 warten da ich mein MTB schon Verkauft hatte.
Muss auch sagen Arbeite selbst im Radladen und der Preis von Cube war super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (2. Oktober 2009)

SORRY, aber das geht mal gar nicht!

Wieso machst du kein Bild von der anderen Seite, durch die Rote "Socke" an der Gabel würde es ganz bestimmt besser ausschauen.....

Oder frag doch mal bei den "Maguranern" nach einem Ersatzsticker in Rot für die "Türkis/Blaue"(?) Seite nach, bzw. wenn du sowieso im Bikeshop arbeitest wäre das doch kein Problem!

Die wäre Perfekt!!


----------



## darkdog (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Popeye34 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht schon besser aus, wie ich meine 

Die obige Gabel wäre natürlich Perfekt...


----------



## r19andre (3. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> SORRY, aber das geht mal gar nicht!
> 
> Wieso machst du kein Bild von der anderen Seite, durch die Rote "Socke" an der Gabel würde es ganz bestimmt besser ausschauen.....
> 
> ...



Moin,
soweit ich das weiß hat Cube nur die weißen Magura Gabeln bekommen mit konischem Steuerrohr.
Hast du in deinem die konische Variante verbaut?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## shakerZ (3. Oktober 2009)

gibt nur weiße mit konischem steuerrohr. man kann sich aber ganz leicht einen reduzierring besorgen, der 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert und schwupps, schon geht es.


----------



## j_vinnum (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

ganz was anderes; wie bereits mitgeteilt habe ich ein STING XT seit Juni d.J. Ich habe bei den Reifen Rocket Ron den Eindruck, dass diese nicht so griffig wie die Nobody Nic sind. Zweitens schon zwei Durchstich durch Dornen, obwohl die Touren harmlos waren. Wie ist Eure Meine zu den Reifen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdog (3. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir ist die unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/8" drin.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es von Magura selbst so die Gabel zu kaufen gibt.
Mache noch die blaue Socke ab und dann geht das ganze schon.


----------



## shakerZ (3. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt, nein, gibt es nicht! extraanfertigung für cube. ich habe ja versucht, solch eine zu bekommen, aber nichts zu machen. deshalb der reduzierring...


----------



## Sunman04 (5. Oktober 2009)

j_vinnum schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ganz was anderes; wie bereits mitgeteilt habe ich ein STING XT seit Juni d.J. Ich habe bei den Reifen Rocket Ron den Eindruck, dass diese nicht so griffig wie die Nobody Nic sind. Zweitens schon zwei Durchstich durch Dornen, obwohl die Touren harmlos waren. Wie ist Eure Meine zu den Reifen??



Der Noby Nic ist sicher griffiger; jedoch ist der Rocket Ron leichter und hat nen niedrigeren Rollwiderstang...


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

j_vinnum schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ganz was anderes; wie bereits mitgeteilt habe ich ein STING XT seit Juni d.J. Ich habe bei den Reifen Rocket Ron den Eindruck, dass diese nicht so griffig wie die Nobody Nic sind. Zweitens schon zwei Durchstich durch Dornen, obwohl die Touren harmlos waren. Wie ist Eure Meine zu den Reifen??




ich finde man darf nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen
der nobby ist schwerer hat nen höheren rollwiderstand dafür nen besseren grip und eine höhere pannensicherheit,
nobby kommt bei mir bei touren drauf
roro bei rennen oder wenns nur forstautobahnen sind


----------



## juerscha.p (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber jetzt hab ich endlich die Bilder vom Sting von meiner Kleinen! 
Hier noch ne kurze Ausstattungsliste:

Gabel:                    Rock Shox Reba U-turn
Dämpfer:                Fox RP 23
Steuersatz:            Acros AI-03
Vorbau:                 Syntace VRO
Lenker:                  Syntace Eco Riser
Griffe:                    Ritchey
Schalthebel:           Sram X9
Umwerfer:              Shimano FD-M 760
Bremse:                 Formula K18 185/160
Kurbel:                  Shimano XT
Pedale:                  Shimano PD-M 324
Sattel:                  Fizik Vitesse
Sattelstütze:         Ritchey WCS Carbon
Schaltwerk:           Sram XO
Naben:                 Shimano XT
Felgen:                 Alex-Rims XCR 100
Reifen:                 Nobby Nic 2,25
Dämpferschutz:     Eigenbau

Gruß und Ride On
Jürgen​


----------



## dennisR (5. Oktober 2009)

hi,
@juerscha.p
hast du das bike selber aufgebaut?

gruß dennis


----------



## juerscha.p (5. Oktober 2009)

dennisR schrieb:


> hi,
> @juerscha.p
> hast du das bike selber aufgebaut?
> 
> gruß dennis




Hi Dennis,

ja, hab das Bike aufgebaut - nur die Fräsarbeiten an Tretlager und Bremsaufnahme hab ich machen lassen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## dennisR (5. Oktober 2009)

hi,
ja schön. ich würde meiner freundin auch gerne eins bauen! aber wo hast du denn noch den rahmen her bekommen?

gruß dennis


----------



## juerscha.p (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Dennis,

habe den 15" Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) im Frühjahr bei H&S Bikediscount gekauft - kann aber auch sein, dass die Rahmen jetzt vergriffen sind! Vielleicht einfach mal anrufen.
Viel Glück bei der Suche!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, hat mal jemand die Überstandshöhe eines Cube Sting in 16" für mich? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (7. Oktober 2009)

Die haben wir Ende August für einige Stunden fahren dürfen:



Ich hatte immer viele Vorurteile (oder vieleicht auch ein bisschen schi55) was einen Carbon-Rahmen betrifft. Aber ich war echt begeistert. Man sitzt komplett anders als auf meinem 2007er Sting-Rahmen. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, mittendrin zu sitzen, aber klettern mit dem neuen Sting geht viel leichter als erwartet. Und auch von der Fox-Gabel war ich echt angetan. Die arbeitet viel feinfüliger als meine Reba Team. Alles in allem ein geniales Bike.


----------



## mrac07 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sting-Fans,
bin kurz davor, mir ein Sting HPC X0 Modelljahr 2010 zu bestellen. Hat das Rad schon jemand Probe gefahren? Welche Anregungen / Anmerkungen gibt es ansonsten von eurer Seite?


----------



## shakerZ (27. Oktober 2009)

mal ins rechte licht gerückt...


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2009)

hi Leute,
könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wo man für günstiges Geld (max. 350) einen gebrauchten 2008er STING-ALU Rahmen her bekommt? Am besten wäre natürlich inkl. Dämpfer, wobei hier nichtmal ein RP23 notwendig ist. Ein DTswiss XM180 würde es auch tun. Ich würde mir nämlich gerne gegen Sommer 2010 spätestens einen neuen Rahmen holen. Jedoch fahre ich nicht die leichtesten Komponenten (Hone Kurbel, Magura Odur Gabel, Crossride LRS & Truvativ Cockpit als Beispiel) und daher ist mir auch das etwas höhere Rahmengewicht nicht so schlimm. Der Rahmen kann auch Lackschäden haben, da ich ihn gerne neu schwarz pulvern lassen wöllte. 

Hat da jmd vlt eine Idee wo man sowas herbekommen könnte??? Weil an sich klingt das STING ja interessant, auch wenn man hört, dass das Carboner einen besser im Rahmen INTEGRIERT, aber gibt ja leider kein ALU mehr. -.- Schade eigentl.


----------



## der_fry (29. November 2009)

Hallo

ruf mal beim Hiermeyer an. Such einfach bei google nach schlierseeradhaus.
Bin grad zu faul dafür ist ja auch noch ganz früh.
Der hat sicher noch was rum liegen. Ich hab da meine letzten 5 Sting Rahmen her. Was den Dämpfer angeht würd ich aber trotz des höheren preises zum RP23 greifen (wg. setup müßte ich jetzt mal in den Keller gehen).


mfg


----------



## baldur (5. Dezember 2009)

Hurra, seit heute habe ich einen neuen Mitbewohner


----------



## _zieGe (5. Dezember 2009)

@baldur
da hast du ja Glück, verdammt meins kommt erst im Januar. Was ist das denn für ne Rahmengrösse??


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Dezember 2009)

baldur schrieb:


> Hurra, seit heute habe ich einen neuen Mitbewohner



Glückwunsch zum Sting!
 Farblich passt der Stachel sogar zum Teppich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur der Flaschenhalter leider nicht zum Cube


----------



## baldur (5. Dezember 2009)

Ist ein 16 Zoll.
die Wartezeit war 30 Minuten, das stand schon so im laden, Größe paßt und alles war so, wie ioch es wollte.
Nur die SL Schaltgriffe will ich noch gegen XT oder X.0 Gripshift austauschen. Bin mir da noch nicht ganz einig, denn beim wechsel zu X.0 muß ich ja auch das Schaltwerk tauschen.

Den Flaschenhalter hab ich übrigens absichtlich in weiß gekauft, finde das farblich gut.
Aber ist halt Geschmackssache

Eigentlich sollte es ja ein Canyon MR 8.0 werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_vinnum (6. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! 
Hocke seit Juni auf dem Sting. Ich bin gut zufrieden. Nur die Rocket Ron muss Du runterwerfen. 
Gruß aus der Ville.


----------



## chrikoh (19. Dezember 2009)

Hat vielleicht wer die Preise vom Sting?
Danke!


----------



## FWck (19. Dezember 2009)

RX: 2799,-
Elixier CR: 3299,-
X0: 3999,-
XTR: 5999,-

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## shakerZ (19. Dezember 2009)

warum ist das xtr dies jahr teurer?

und die farbgebung in teamline fand ich 2009 viel besser, jetzt ist es zu weiss!


----------



## mcnesium83 (20. Dezember 2009)

Weil dieses Jahr die XTR-Ausstattung mit den DT Swiss Carbonlaufrädern geliefert wird.


----------



## Sunman04 (20. Dezember 2009)

j_vinnum schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir!
> Hocke seit Juni auf dem Sting. Ich bin gut zufrieden. Nur die Rocket Ron muss Du runterwerfen.
> Gruß aus der Ville.




Was hast Du gegen die Rocket Ron?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_vinnum (20. Dezember 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen die Rocket Ron?




Ich finde, dass schon bei leicht feuchten Bedingungen die Seitenführung am Vorderrad zu wünschen lässt. Das Vorderrrad driftet weg. Zusätzlich hatte ich mehrmals hintereinander ein Plattfuß - Durchstiche gehabt. Am alten Rad hatte ich die Racing Ralph und keine Plattfüße bei der selben Hausstrecke.
Gruss..


----------



## shakerZ (21. Dezember 2009)

habe auch zum racing ralph gegriffen. finde, er ist die beste lösung aus grip und geringem rollwiderstand, die man bekommen kann.


----------



## spykie (23. Dezember 2009)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Weil dieses Jahr die XTR-Ausstattung mit den DT Swiss Carbonlaufrädern geliefert wird.



Die DT Swiss XRC waren auch schon beim 2009´ Er drauf!!!
Bei Cube wird es CPW genannt oder ähnlich.


----------



## mcnesium83 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die waren aber serienmäßig bei der X0-Variante dabei. Die XTR-Ausstattung gab es bei den 09ern mit den Standard 1600er Laufrädern.


----------



## Tobi2010 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon ein 2010er Sting in der Teamline-Farbe hat. 
Hab das Sting X0 schon im September bestellt und da wurde mir gleich gesagt dass es bis Anfang Januar dauern wird. Allerdings ists bis jetzt immernoch net da .


----------



## spykie (31. Januar 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon ein 2010er Sting in der Teamline-Farbe hat.
> Hab das Sting X0 schon im September bestellt und da wurde mir gleich gesagt dass es bis Anfang Januar dauern wird. Allerdings ists bis jetzt immernoch net da .



Wenn Du es denn schon hättest, würdest Du bei dem jetzigen Wetter damit fahren wollen ?
Ein wenig Zeit hast Du noch bis Der Schnee verschwunden ist.


----------



## PeterES (1. Februar 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon ein 2010er Sting in der Teamline-Farbe hat.
> Hab das Sting X0 schon im September bestellt und da wurde mir gleich gesagt dass es bis Anfang Januar dauern wird. Allerdings ists bis jetzt immernoch net da .



Hab meins auch anfang Oktober bestellt !
Bis jetzt hab ich von meinem Händler auch noch nichts gehört!
Ich denke das ist die normale "Cube" verspätung !

Da ich aber kein Winterfahre bin verfalle ich aber noch nicht in panik!

Gruß Peter


----------



## _zieGe (1. Februar 2010)

Servus,

in der KW3 meinte mein Händler noch das mein Elixir CR Black'n Green Line noch im Januar kommen soll, daraus wurde nun nix  
Na mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tobi2010 (1. Februar 2010)

Alsooo,

war heute bei meinem Händler und was seh ich da schönes als ich zur Tür rein komme....ein Cube Sting XTR Teamline. Leider ist mein X0 aber noch nicht da. Laut Händler muss da wohl noch eine Komponente fehlen die sich bei den beiden Modellen unterscheidet, allerdings soll das Teil noch diese Woche bei Cube eintreffen und auch gleich verbaut werden. 
Bis nächste Woche solls dann im Laden stehen


----------



## mrac07 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch ein X0 in Teamline Mitte Oktober bestellt. Aussage zum Liefertermin: Dez./Jan. Und so wird der Termin Woche für Woche nach hinten geschoben. Neueste Aussage: In zwei Wochen ist es da. Wenn es denn so kommt, dann ist ja alles ok, bei 80 cm Schnee dauert es ohnehin noch ein paar Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo ,

gerade hat mich mein Händler angerufen .....

Mein "STING HPC X0" ist DA 
auch das Rad für meine Frau "STING HPC RX" 

   

Jetzt muß nur noch der Schnee verschwinden !

Gruß Peter


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Februar 2010)

PeterES schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> gerade hat mich mein Händler angerufen .....
> 
> ...



Da du ja wegen dem Schnee nicht fahren kannst, würde ich sagen du schnappst dir deine Cam, und machst ein paar Coole Bilder für uns


----------



## Spalthammer (11. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch!
Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.
Hast du zufällig noch eins für mich bestellt


----------



## fraggle1606 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat einer eine Erklärung, warum laut Cube-Homepage und Katalog das STING HPC X0 genauso schwer (leicht, 10,4 kg) sein soll wie das STING HPC XTR, obwohl dort die Komponenten sicher nicht schwerer sind, aber die Carbonlaufräder verbaut werden?

Und weiß jemand, wie schwer der LRS XPW 1600 wirklich ist (also echtes Gewicht ohne Schnellspanner und Felgenband) - der LRS mit 15/12mm Achsen...

Danke euch - meines soll in zwei Wochen kommen, aber wenn die Gewichtsangaben nicht halbwegs stimmen, wärs ärgerlich...

Florian


----------



## Groudon (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal das Gewicht des X.O is falsch, denn das ELIXIR CR Modell soll 800gramm schwerer sein, obwohl es "nur" eine schwerere Schaltung hat (XT zu X.O/XTR) und den etwas schwereren LRS. Denke jedoch, dass es beim LRS vlt 200gr sind und bei der Schaltung wohl auch nicht mehr wie 200gr. Da liegt das X.O wohl eher bei 10.8kg.

Wäre jetzt mal MEINE Schlussfolgerung nach Sichtung der Komponenten.  Finde ich aber immer noch recht leicht für die oft eher etwas schwereren und stabil ausgelegten CUBE Rahmen im Fullybereich.


----------



## fraggle1606 (17. Februar 2010)

So, habe gerade von Cube eine Antwort bekommen - der LRS wiegt zwischen 1.750 und 1.800 gr. 

Nimmt man nun das Gewicht des LRS aus dem Sting HPC XTR (der wohl wirklich ca. 1.250 gr hat - lt. DT Swiss), dann wiegt das Sting HPC X0 wohl 11,00 kg und damit weit mehr als die angegebenen 10,4 kg...

mal sehen, was die Waage anzeigt...


----------



## darkdog (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Also ich fahre ja das Sting HPC 2009 mit XO und dem DT 1280 Laufradsatz und es wiegt in 18" 10,4 kg mit XTR Pedal.





Denke auch das die 10,4 kg von dem neuen XO nicht stimmer eher so 10,8 bis 11 kg


----------



## Popeye34 (17. Februar 2010)

Cooles Bike!

Hast du das Sting auf der Waage gehabt, oder ist das Gewicht eine Herstellerangabe?


----------



## PeterES (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich am Samstag dazu komme und
mein Bike (HPC XO 18") beim Händler abhole werde
ich es mal an die Waage hängen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdog (17. Februar 2010)

habe es selbst an der Waage gehabt


----------



## Popeye34 (17. Februar 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> habe es selbst an der Waage gehabt




Danke dir!

Also mit einem 1280gr (?) Lrs und 18" Carbon-Rahmen & sehr guten Part's, finde ich das Sting etwas "übergewichtig" .... liegt mit sicherheit am Rahmen, oder?

Die Optik ist aber sehr Geil!


----------



## PeterES (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo ,
war jetzt bei meinem Händler und ab mein Sting begutachtet!
10,9 kg mit Pedale ! 
Ich denke das ist in dem Rahmen der Angaben von Cube (10,4 ohne Pedale) Die Pedale sind bestimmt nicht 0,5 kg leicht ! aber so daneben
sind die Angaben auch nicht !!
Bilder hab ich noch keine gemacht, da ich die Bikes erst nächste Woche abhole!

Gruß Peter


----------



## fraggle1606 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die "Wiege-Aktion"! Das klingt dann in der Tat nicht so weit daneben.

Wenn man das HPC XTR inkl. XTR-Pedale auf 10,4 wiegt, dann ist das eher zu schwer angegeben, das XO stimmt dann relativ gut...

Dann muss mein Stereo wohl doch weichen...


----------



## spykie (19. Februar 2010)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand geben Die Hersteller Die Gewichtsangaben ohne Pedale und kleinster Rahmenhöhe an. Das man bei Cube unfähig sein soll Die Waage korrekt abzulesen glaube Ich nicht, deshalb mein Verdacht Die Magura Gabel und Die XTR Kurbel zehren den größten Gewichtsvorteil Der Carbonfelgen auf. Aber wie gesagt nichts bestätigt nur Ein Verdacht.


----------



## darkdog (19. Februar 2010)

Naja also die Magura Durin Marathon hat 1542 gr gehabt und die XTR Kurbel habe ich auch gegen die Noir gewechselt.Glaube die Noir lag bei 684 gr.
Aber egal ob das ganze 10,4 oder 10,8 wiegt ich finde das Rad einfach geil
Werde jetzt nur noch den Lenker wechseln sonst bleibt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _zieGe (28. Februar 2010)

So am Freitag hab ich mein Sting endlich bekommen, hier mal ein paar Bilder bin nach den ersten zwei Touren voll begeistert. 



 

 

 

 

Gruß Christian


----------



## baldur (2. März 2010)

Mein neues.....


----------



## shakerZ (3. April 2010)

Hey,

hab heute bei meinem Sting 2009 ein Spiel am Axle Link festegestellt. Das sorgt bei kleinen, aber harten Erhebungen für lästiges Klacken. Das Spiel ist bei dem Lager, mit dem der Link am Rahmen befestigt ist. Wie bekomm ich das weg? Mit welchem Werkzeug geh ich da ran? Ich nehme an, dass einfach zu wenig Drehmoment drauf sitzt.

Jemand eine Idee?

Hier ein Bild, es geht um das Lager oben rechts http://media.cube.eu/webimg/Dualtrail_Stereo_Detail-2.jpg


----------



## baldur (3. April 2010)

So, hab es mal etwas umgeändert (Schwarz sieht doch besser aus)


----------



## _zieGe (3. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> So, hab es mal etwas umgeändert (Schwarz sieht doch besser aus)



Ja so ist es schön, weiss geht ja garni


----------



## Tobi2010 (3. April 2010)

Mir gefällt dein Bike in schwarz auch besser. Aber mal noch was anderes. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was das "SCR" auf dem Oberrohr für ne Bedeutung hat?


----------



## _zieGe (3. April 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt dein Bike in schwarz auch besser. Aber mal noch was anderes. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was das "SCR" auf dem Oberrohr für ne Bedeutung hat?



Das steht für "Super Competition Racing"  wenn das nix is


----------



## mann_mit_hund (5. April 2010)

@ shakerz

hatte ich auch...

die kleine schraube mit innenimbus auf der rechten wippe lösen und dann mit nem 12 imbus das lager festziehen, idealerweise mit drehmomentschlüssel, sonst nach gefühl, kleine schraube wieder fest und jut


----------



## shakerZ (7. April 2010)

Hey, 

danke für die Antwort. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass diese kleine Schraube total ausgenuddelt ist! Keine Chance da irgendwas zu lösen. 

Werd gleich morgen zum CUBE-Händler, er wird die Schraube da hoffentlich rausbekommen. Bei meinem Acros-Steuersatz war diese Madenschraube auch schon ausgenuddelt. Ich frag mich, warum sie so weiches Metall verwenden...


----------



## mann_mit_hund (7. April 2010)

das gewinde oder der innensechskant? mh den innensechskant bekommste doch nur durch grobes und "falsches" auf/zuschrauben zerstört und die gewinde dürften keine sichtbare abnutzung haben, zumal an eben diesen stellen. steuersatz einmal vernünftig einstellen und dann gut, die fixierungsschraube lässt man doch auch in ruhe solang nix is. oder schraubst du da ständig dran rum?

geh auf jeden fall zum händler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (8. April 2010)

Zum Steuersatz: Ich hab das Rahmenkit von 09er Sting und mir dazu eine Durin gekauft. Die kommt aber als 1 1/8" und nicht wie bei denen für CUBE als 1,5". Also musste ich nen Reduzierring drehen lassen, damit die Gabel trotzdem passt. Der Acros-Steuersatz war dann nicht mehr gut einzustellen, Händler und ich haben viel rumgedreht, Schraube kaputt. Acros hat bereitwillig 5 (!!!) neue Madenschrauben geschickt! Und außerdem noch ein paar Plastik-Reduzierringe für den Steuersatz, weil die wohl auch schnell kaputt gehen.

Zum Axle-Link: Ich habe bisher nichts an der Schraube gemacht. Ich wollte, aber der Inbus hatte nicht gegriffen. Die werden das dann mit nem Torx-Schraubenzieher rausholen, ich hab sowas nicht...


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

ja gut wenn die gabel nicht tapert ist wirds wohl nie richtig werden

wg dem steuersatz: lass dir doch ne kralle in den gabelschaft schlagen und nimm nen normalen integrierten steuersatz oder du nimmst son teil hier  

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11408;pid=28;group=17;menuid1=4

idealer weise natürlich auch hier nen neuen steuersatz zu oder eben die madenschraube nur als platzhalter drin lassen aber nicht anziehen.

wenn der acros hin ist, wirds bei mir auf jeden fall so gelöst. diese madenschraubenmethode zum spiel einstellen ist irgendwie nix...


----------



## shakerZ (8. April 2010)

Hab eine Kralle eingeschlagen. Hab den Steuersatz wegen der schönen Optik drin gelassen mit locker eingezogener Madenschraube. Mit der Kralle lässt sich alles wunderbar einstellen. 

Jetzt nur noch das Spiel einstellen am Axle-Link-Lager, dann evtl. von CUBE eine neue Strebe für die Schwinge schicken lassen, weil sie an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme wohl gerissen ist und voilà, die Saison kann beginnen


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

besser spät als nie gelle 

viel erfolg...

by the way! hat irgendjemand nen guten vorschlag welchen lenker man ausser dem vector (der is geil aber für marathon dann doch zu breit) drauf pappen könnte, leichte kröpfung aber max 640 breit? such schon wien guppi


----------



## Groudon (8. April 2010)

Hab von Syntace per email die Nachricht bekommen, dass gegen Juni/Juli ein Duraflite mit 640mm geplant ist.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

wie? zusätzlichzu dem 630er dens schon gibt? oder was ist daran anders ausser die länge? mhhhh wenns davon bilder gibt bitte mal posten, ja?!


----------



## Groudon (8. April 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> wie? zusätzlichzu dem 630er dens schon gibt? oder was ist daran anders ausser die länge? mhhhh wenns davon bilder gibt bitte mal posten, ja?!


 

Ich hab die Info so von Syntace bekommen, als ich fragte, ob es vlt einen 640er Vector geben wird.

Sie meinten nur, ich solle die HP im Auge behalten und dass es gegen Juni/Juli ihn dann zu kaufen gibt! 

Wenn ich wieder daheim bin kann ich die email mal hier reinkopieren.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

dir ist das teil also auch zu breit oder was? also der 680er vector

muss sagen, auf touren und trails hat der ne super performance. schade dass man ihn nicht kürzen darf. hat das eigentlich irgendjemand trotzdem mal probiert? (nicht dass ichs vor hätte)


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. April 2010)

Ich hab meiner Freundin mit einer feinen Metallsäge den Lenker ihres 2009er Sting beidseits um 1,5 cm gekürzt. Schnittstelle dann mir Sekundenkleber versiegelt und gut.

Überhaupt kein Problem und die Griffe, Schalter und Bremshebel passen immer noch.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

vorgehen is mir klar, hab bei nem bekannten in der orthopädiewerkstatt alle werkzeuge vor ort, aber ich bin da wohl obrigkeitshörig...

mein storehirschi ums eck meinte eben auch das es theoretisch mgl ist aber der lenker wohl nen "belastungsoptimierten" aufbau hat und kürzen darauf einfluss nehmen könnte, die garantie dann selbstverständlich auch hin ist.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. April 2010)

Belastungsoptimiert ?

Meinen bescheidenen Pysikkenntnissen nach wird die Belastung durch den kürzeren Hebel zwischen Vorbau und Griff doch kleiner.

Kraft gleich, Hebel kürzer = Drehmoment kleiner

Das die Hersteller sich damit natürlich aus der Haftung ziehen ist klar.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Groudon (8. April 2010)

Bietet ein etwa 640mm langer Vector eigentlich nennenswerte Vorteile zu einem 630/640mm langen Duraflite? Er hat ja nur Rize im Gegensatz zum Duraflite, oder?!


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

belastungsoptimiert dann wohl eher im kontext einer verschlechterten federung bei kürzung, ob das praktisch spürbar ist steht auf nem anderen blatt 

aber jetzt mal von hinten aufgezäumt: fährt irgendjemand nen flat am sting (also dem 09er/10er)?


----------



## PeterES (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
wenn Du mit Flat das Muddy Board meinst dann ja ICH !

Gruß Peter


----------



## mann_mit_hund (8. April 2010)

öhhm nöö, ging hier die ganze zeit um lenker

muddyboard hat doch jeder dran oder? is doch serienausstattung lt cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein Problem mit dem Lager was shakerZ weiter oben beschreibt. Das Lager hat sich bei mir nach rechts rausgedreht. Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man rechts die kleine Imbus-Schraube lösen muss und danach geht man mit einem passenden Imbus in das hohle Lager hinein und dreht es wieder fest? 
Außerdem sieht es bei mir aus, als würde auf der linken Seite irgendwie der Abschluß fehlen, oder ist da garnichts drauf? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand mit einem 09er Sting davon vielleicht mal ein Foto schicken könnte!

Vielen Dank,
Torsten


----------



## mann_mit_hund (21. April 2010)

richtig...

fixierung an der rechten schwinge (von oben gesehn) lösen und lager mit nem 12 imbus festziehen, kleine schraube wieder anziehen und fertig.

was meinst du mit abschluss? ein abgeflachtes ende wie rechts?
ist doch normal, weils ein gewinde ist...

check am besten gleich mal alle lager durch, die verbindung zw kettenstrebe und ausfallende löst sich auch gern.

sag mal bescheid obs ging!


----------



## mcnesium83 (22. April 2010)

Ich hatte gedacht, dass links noch irgendeine Abschlußkappe oder so drauf gewesen wäre. Also gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das Lager ungefähr so aufgebaut ist?




Dann muss ich mir nur noch einen 12mm Inbus in der Werkstatt borgen und dann kanns losgehen. Ich geb bescheid wenn ich mein Bike kaputt repariert habe


----------



## mann_mit_hund (22. April 2010)

so siehts aus, richtig...

schau bei cube auf der hp, da gibts ne liste mit min/max drehmomenten der jeweiligen lager. locktite mittelfest zur sicherung und ruhe ist.
selber kontrollier ich die lager trotzdem relativ regelmäßig, is eben ein fully mit zig mgl stellen die sich lockern können.


----------



## Bocheser (23. April 2010)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuem bike, auf das Cube sting X0 gestosen.
Bisher habe ich ein Speci Epic Sworks gefahren.
Ich suche auch jetz wieder ein schnelles bike. 
Aber weil ich immer mehr technische trails fahren (auf tempo) suche ich auch ein bike das mir mehr reserven bietet.
Auf papier könnte das Sting da passen.
Wie sind da eure erfahrungen.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (23. April 2010)

ola

über das sting wurde schon viel gutes UND schlechtes gesagt.
da ich auchn epic gefahren bin kann ichs ja mal AUS MEINER sicht schildern. 08er epic/ 09er sting xt
technische unterschiede kannst du ja selbst erlesen.

das epic is n reinrassiger racer, bergauf ne rakete und auch bergab ganz gut.
das sting is "bequemer" aber definitiv nicht langsam (ich hab meins noch mit nem längeren vorbau gespickt und demnächst kommt nochn etwas schmalerer lenker).
berghoch find ich das sting trotz der 120 mm richtig gut (der hinterbau arbeitet super), durch das tiefe tretlager fühlt man sich irgendwie "mitten" im rad sitzend. überhöhung ist beim epic stark spürbar, beim sting erst jetzt nach dem umbau. federung läuft an beiden rädern super.
bergab fetzt das sting mir persönlich aber mehr, es vermittelt einfach mehr reserven/sicherheit.
trotz der carbonskepsis steckt das teil, gerade auch durch die 120mm, gröbstes gelände super weg, lässt sich jederzeit gut händeln und macht spaß. 

letztendlich musst du dich auf dem hobel wohlfühlen, also einfach mal drauf und ne längere testfahrt.

gründe warum ich statt dem 2010er epic das sting genommen hab waren, der preis (für das geld bekommste grad mal die comp variante bei speci), praktische aspekte (flaschenhalter is am sting schon begrenzt aber am epic vollkommen kacke) und der wohlfühlfaktor.

MEINE SICHT
matze


----------



## MPK (23. April 2010)

Hier auch mal eine kurze Info dazu von meiner Seite:

Ich fahre ein 2007er Sting (Rahmen ist mit dem 2008er identisch). Im letzten Jahr hatte ich die Möglichkeit, für einige Stunden ein 2009er Sting zu fahren. Beim ersten Aufsitzen hatte ich das Gefühl auf einem Tourenbike zu sitzen, da ich auf meinem Sting wesentlich gestreckter sitze. Auf dem Sting HPC habe auch ich das Gefühl gehabt, im Fahrrad zu sitzen. Berghoch hat es sich trotz der 120mm sehr gut angefühlt, was ich nicht erwartet habe. Runterzu habe ich mich dann noch wohler gefühlt. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass das so ein riesen Sprung von meinem Sting zum 2009er ist. Wenn ich mich heute für ein neues Bike entscheiden dürfte, dann würde ich definitiv zum Sting HPC greifen. Auch trotz der Vorurteile die ich immer zum Carbonrahmen hatte.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (23. April 2010)

ich hab einfach nen längeren vorbau drangebastelt und den vorbau unter den spacer gebastelt, natürlich dann mit aheadkappe (hope head doctor) jetzt ists für mich optimal und ein ganzes stück raciger.


----------



## shakerZ (5. Mai 2010)

hey, 

ich habe ein kurze frage: ich habe eine neue schwinge bekommen und weil diese komplett weiss ist hab ich auch gleich ein weisses paar umlenkhebel bestellt. beim ausbau der alten sind 2 unterlegscheiben rausgefallen, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo sie waren. ich denke an der verbindung umlenkhebel - strebe der schwinge, weil die schraube sonst nicht festgezogen werden kann. allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo die scheibe hingehört, sprich an welche stelle. wenn ich sie unter die schraube lege und mit 8Nm festziehe, federt es so gut wie gar nicht. kann das bitte mal jemand nachschauen?

ps: mein fahrradladen macht grad urlaub...


----------



## shakerZ (5. Mai 2010)

zwischen sitzstrebe und umlenkhebel kommt sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir ist an der Dämpferaufnahme die Schwinge vom 2009er Sting angebrochen 
Bin ich der erste der das Problem hat? Und wie schnell wird denn da üblicherweise von Cube für Nachschub gesorgt?

Musste deshalb am Wochenende MadEast mit Hardtail fahren, hat meinem Fully-verwöhnten Rücken ganz schön zugesetzt


----------



## der_fry (8. Juni 2010)

Also wenn man sich hier so durchliest wen alles etwas angebrochen ist, bin ich doch ganz froh das meine beiden noch aus Alu sind.


----------



## shakerZ (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein Foto an meinen Händler geschickt (bei CUBE direkt brauchst du es gar nicht erst versuchen, versicherungstechnisch wickeln sie alles über die Händler ab). Der hat sich mit CUBE kurzgeschlossen (wahrscheinlich auch nur die Fotos hingeschickt). Nach einer Woche kam die Antwort, dass die Sitzstrebe getauscht wird. Nach weiteren 3! Wochen kam dann die neue an. Natürlich in 2010er Lackierung, was aber ehrlich gesagt ganz gut aussieht 

Ob selbst verschuldet oder nicht haben sie gar nicht geprüft. Bei mir war übrigens was an der Aluaufnahme bei der Bremssattelaufnahme angerissen, nicht das Carbon.


----------



## Sunman04 (8. Juni 2010)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist an der Dämpferaufnahme die Schwinge vom 2009er Sting angebrochen
> Bin ich der erste der das Problem hat? Und wie schnell wird denn da üblicherweise von Cube für Nachschub gesorgt?
> 
> Musste deshalb am Wochenende MadEast mit Hardtail fahren, hat meinem Fully-verwöhnten Rücken ganz schön zugesetzt




Servus,

mir ist das auch passiert.
Findest Du in diesem Thread weiter oben.
Kannst Du mir ein Foto schicken.

Bei mir hat die 1. Ersatzschwinge auch nicht gepasst...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mcnesium83 (8. Juni 2010)

@Sunman04:

An die Fotos von deinem glatten Durchbruch kann ich mich noch erinnern. Bei mir ist unter dem Dämpfer aber "nur" was angerissen. Hatte auf einmal ein merkwürdiges Knacken im Hinterbau und hab es deshalb bei meinem Händler abgegeben, damit der mal die Lager checkt. Vorher habe ich aber mit dem bereits vorhandenen Knacken noch ne ziemlich harte Tour in den Alpen gedreht, also Glück gehabt, dass nix Schlimmeres passiert ist
Dann kam ein Anruf von meinem Händler, dass der Rahmen was weg hat. Mit einem Foto kann ich daher leider nicht dienen. 
Hoffe mal der Austausch geht schnell von statten, wollte in nächster Zeit mit dem Bike einige Marathons fahren.


----------



## Sunman04 (8. Juni 2010)

Hi mcnesium,
dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass es bald wieder da ist!

Viel Glück!


----------



## Rotten67 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage die nicht ganz so reinpasst. Ich will wieder vom meinem Sting
auf ein Hardtail umsteigen.
Was meint ihr, was kann man für das Rad verlangen. Technisch und optisch top...
Getunt mit XTR Shiftern und Fulcrum Red Metal 3 sowie ein Prologo Choice Sattel


----------



## mcnesium83 (10. Juni 2010)

Juhu,
das ging mal fix! Letzten Freitag hat mein Händler den Rahmenbruch an Cube gemeldet und seit gestern steht mein Bike fertig montiert in Dresden. Dumm nur das ich momentan in Ingolstadt weile.
Laut Auskunft meines Händlers war doch nicht die Schwinge gebrochen, sondern der Hauptrahmen hatte in der Nähe des unteren Schwingenlagers einen größeren Riss. Deswegen hatte dann auch das Lager da unten bisl Spiel bekommen und dementsprechend geknarzt.

Aber nu is ja alles fein, hoffe nur der neue hält länger als ein Jahr;-)


----------



## mann_mit_hund (10. Juni 2010)

ich könnts abholen hehe
über welchen händler hastes abgewickelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (10. Juni 2010)

Hmm, denke mal mit meiner Rahmenhöhe bei knapp 2m Körpergröße hättest du keine Freude
Der Bikepoint in Plauen hats geregelt.


----------



## Sunman04 (10. Juni 2010)

rotten67 schrieb:


> hallo,
> mal eine frage die nicht ganz so reinpasst. Ich will wieder vom meinem sting
> auf ein hardtail umsteigen.
> Was meint ihr, was kann man für das rad verlangen. Technisch und optisch top...
> Getunt mit xtr shiftern und fulcrum red metal 3 sowie ein prologo choice sattel




2000


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Juni 2010)

Wow
aber ich denke das ist wohl ein wenig viel. Ich kenne mich mit solchen Verkäufen nciht aus, deshalb frage ich.

Besten Dank


----------



## Sunman04 (10. Juni 2010)

Vor 3 Wochen hab ich es in einem Laden in Stuttgart fÃ¼r 2600â¬ gesehen - und das war neu. Kannst ja mal bei ebay schauen, ob eins versteigert wird...


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Juni 2010)

Das Alu Sting für den Preis. Aber Cube läuft ja auch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Sunman04 (10. Juni 2010)

hab es auch gerade gesehen, aber ob er das losbekommt ist fraglich.
Du kannst ja mal ne Anzeige in der Mountainbike oder hier im Forum mit mehr probieren. Vielleicht klappt`s ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (10. Juni 2010)

Jo 
mit 1500 werde ich es mal reinstellen.
Besten Dank euch


----------



## speedy76 (11. Juni 2010)

servus zusammen. muss mich leider von meinem STING 06 Teamline trennen. 





bei interesse PM

grüße

marcel


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2010)

*Ein offizieller Warnhinweis von Cube:* 

*CUBE STING SUPER HPC - Vorsorglicher Austausch !!!*


*Sollten Sie Fahrer oder Besitzer eines CUBE Sting Super HPC sein, folgen Sie bitte diesem Link für eine wichtige Information bezüglich der Sicherheit Ihres Produkts.*

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-08-07-10--CUBE-STING-SUPER-HPC---Vorsorglicher-Austausch_id_39602_.htm



Sehr geehrter CUBE Fahrer,

wir möchten Sie bezüglich eines vorsorglichen Austauschs aus Sicherheitsgründen informieren.
Davon betroffen sind CUBE Sting S-HPC Team-, Black- und Greenline Modelle.
Sturz- sowie Verletzungsgefahr in Folge eines Versagens einer Verbundstelle der *Kettenstrebe* im Bereich des Hauptlagers können nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
Bitte überprüfen Sie schnellstmöglich die Seriennummer, welche an der Unterseite des Tretlagers angebracht ist.
Modelle, die in ihrer Seriennummer einen der drei unten aufgeführten Produktionsmonate aufweisen, können teilweise betroffen sein:
*WOW 00XXX D C6 0409 F
WOW 00XXX D C6 0509 F
WOW 00XXX D C6 0809 F* 
Sollte ihr Rahmen den o.g. Produktionsmonat in der Rahmennummer aufweisen, bitten wir Sie die Seriennummer unverzüglich zu prüfen, indem Sie einen der folgenden drei Wege wählen:

Kontaktieren Sie ihren bereits ausführlich informierten Fachhändler, um mit Ihm die Seriennummer zu überprüfen.<LI sizset="168" sizcache="22">Nehmen Sie eine sofortige Prüfung mittels unserer Datenbank vor, indem sie die Seriennummer HIER eingeben. 
Kontaktieren Sie uns per E-Mail unter [email protected]
*Sollte ihre Kettenstrebe betroffen sein, bitten wir Sie die Benutzung ihres CUBE Sting S-HPC zunächst einzustellen, bis ein Austausch der Kettenstrebe durch ihren CUBE Fachhändler vollzogen wurde.*
Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns im Voraus für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.
Nur durch einen lückenlosen Austausch der betroffenen Kettenstreben kann der hohe Anspruch an die Sicherheit unserer Produkte auch weiterhin gewährleistet werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr CUBE-Team


----------



## mcnesium83 (16. Juli 2010)

Hui, da wär mein Rahmen auch betroffen gewesen. Ein Glück, dass er schon vorher gebrochen ist


----------



## mann_mit_hund (16. Juli 2010)

wie der ist schonwieder kaputt? oder meinst du den alten?
ich bin auch betroffen... nerv


----------



## mcnesium83 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich meine zum Glück den Alten;-)


----------



## mann_mit_hund (16. Juli 2010)

hoffentlich wird nur der hinterbau getauscht. die grellrote leuchteschrift aufm oberrohr möchte ich nicht haben 

das muss ja aber auch direkt vorm ebm rauskommen. mannmannmann


----------



## shakerZ (16. Juli 2010)

wird doch nur die kettenstrebe getauscht und soweit mein händler informiert ist in originallackierung.


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Juli 2010)

bekomm auch ne neuen ( mann auch)
uns störts gott sei dank nicht
da wir nächstes wochenende nach usa fliegen und die bikes nicht mitnehmen
bis wir wieder kommen hats unser händler  hoffentlich getauscht


----------



## Sunman04 (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute Probelm:

bei mir war das auch schon gebrochen, aber die Nr. steht immer noch da. Weiß jemand, ob ich das gute Stück nochmal weggeben muss, oder reicht 2x?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

LG SUNMAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _zieGe (17. Juli 2010)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hi Leute Probelm:
> 
> bei mir war das auch schon gebrochen, aber die Nr. steht immer noch da. Weiß jemand, ob ich das gute Stück nochmal weggeben muss, oder reicht 2x?
> 
> ...



Servus,

wieso soll sich deine Rahmennr. ändern wenn nur die Hinterradstrebe getauscht wird??
Aber um 100% sicher zu gehen das du schon eine Strebe hast die i.O. ist würde ich nochmal zum Händler gehen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

wo brechen die dinger denn? das sting meiner freundin ist laut rahmennummer auch betroffen.
hab mir die schwinge sehr genau angeschaut und nichts feststellen koennen.


----------



## Stingscale (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,
wollte hier mein Sting mal posten.
Bin seit 2010 stolzer Besitzer eines Sting 2009 Custom Aufbau.
( echte 10.8kg ) 
War bis dato eigentlich Verfechter der HT Fraktion ( Scott Scale 10 ) 
Bin aber eines besseren belehrt worden und absolut begeistert.


----------



## Sunman04 (21. Juli 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Ein offizieller Warnhinweis von Cube:*
> 
> *CUBE STING SUPER HPC - Vorsorglicher Austausch !!!*
> 
> ...




Wer hätte mich informiert, wenn ich das nicht zufällig gelesen hätte?


----------



## _zieGe (21. Juli 2010)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Wer hätte mich informiert, wenn ich das nicht zufällig gelesen hätte?



Ich hab ne Mail von meinem Händler bekommen, obwohl mein's nicht betroffen ist.


----------



## shakerZ (21. Juli 2010)

Ich auch, bin aber betroffen...


----------



## Sunman04 (21. Juli 2010)

vielen Dank! Da werd ich mal meinen Händler fragen...


----------



## Sunman04 (21. Juli 2010)

Da hab ich noch was:

Weiß jemand von Euch, wann man "Wandelung" oder das Rad tauschen kann?

Ich hatte den Bruch an der Schwinge; danach eine falsche Schwinge; und jetzt schon wieder das Radel weg...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Sunman


----------



## MikeYankee (21. Juli 2010)

Mein Sting ist zwar nicht von der Aktion betroffen, habe aber auch schon den zweiten Rahmen, da ich einen Riss um das Hauptlager in der Sitzstrebe entdeckt habe.
Und gestern beim putzen entdecke ich einen weiteren Riss an der Anformung der hinteren Bremsbefestigung.
Und das obwohl ich seit dem Rahmentausch inkl. Schwinge wegen Krankheit kaum fahren konnte.
Irgendwie nicht gerade Vertrauen erweckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (23. Juli 2010)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Wer hätte mich informiert, wenn ich das nicht zufällig gelesen hätte?



bin auch von meinem händler angerufen worden


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

@speedy : welche rahmengrösse `` 16 oder 18 ???


----------



## joergenson (29. Juli 2010)

Das ist minimum ein 18", vielleicht sogar 20".
Meins ist 18"  , das Stereo daneben ist 20"



Suche ein Sting Rahmen in 16" aus Faserverbundwerkstoff

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2010)

Hallo an die Sting Profis,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

Wir möchten aus einem Cube Reaction ein Sting machen .

D. h. wir möchten so viele Teile wie möglich aus dem bestehenden Reaction in ein Sting bauen. Teile, die nicht passen sind bisher (soweit ich weiß): Umwerfer und Sattelstütze

Die Gabel, die verbaut ist, ist eine Reba Race. Leider ist der Gabelschaft nur 17 cm lang . Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das für das Sting ausreicht? Wieviel könnte man mit einem entsprechenden Steuersatz "rausholen"? Kann man überhaupt einen integrierten Steuersatz einbauen, bzw. welchen Steuersatz bräuchten wir? 

Hat schon mal jemand den Rahmen (Sting WLS 15 Zoll 2008) gewogen?

Ich weiß: viele Fragen

Für Antworten bin ich dankbar


----------



## MPK (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

diesen Umbau habe ich auch schon hinter mir.

Habe aus meinem Reaction K24 (2008) ein Sting (2007) gemacht.

Was dazu kam ist ein Steuersatz ( den Alten habe ich nicht rausbekommen), ein neuer Umwerfer, eine neue Sattelstütze und neue Schaltzüge. Bei mit war auch der Gabelschaft ausreichend da beide 20´ Rahmen sind.

Den Steuersatz kann man einbauen. Ich habe mir Werkzeug bei uns aus der Werkstatt mitgenommen um ihn gerade einzupressen. Auch so. Ein neuer Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze wird ja auch noch benötigt.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

..ausser Dir Viel Spaß beim Umbau zu wünschen.




MPK schrieb:


> Daraus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2010)

... schick geworden... 

Zum Steuersatz: ich weiss, dass man ihn einbauen kann. 

Die Frage ist,  ob ich mit einen integrierten (so der für den Rahmen geeignet ist) so viel an der Länge des Schaftes (der Gabel) sparen kann, dass ein 17 cm Schaft ausreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (16. August 2010)

Das mit der Schaftlänge kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ich glaube das ich jetzt einen von Ritchey drin habe, welcher relativ flach gebaut ist.

Ich werde versuchen Dir so schnell wie Möglich eine Info zu geben.


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2010)

... supi, Danke!


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> D. h. wir möchten so viele Teile wie möglich aus dem bestehenden Reaction in ein Sting bauen. Teile, die nicht passen sind bisher (soweit ich weiß): Umwerfer und Sattelstütze
> 
> Die Gabel, die verbaut ist, ist eine Reba Race. Leider ist der Gabelschaft nur 17 cm lang . Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das für das Sting ausreicht? Wieviel könnte man mit einem entsprechenden Steuersatz "rausholen"? Kann man überhaupt einen integrierten Steuersatz einbauen, bzw. welchen Steuersatz bräuchten wir?
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den Rahmen (Sting WLS 15 Zoll 2008) gewogen?


 

170mm dürften bei 15" noch ausreichen. Für Vorbau ziehst du etwa 35mm ab, bleiben noch 135mm übrig. 
Steuersatz gibt es schon um die 10mm Einbauhöhe. Müßte ein 11/8" semi integrated sein. Das Steuerrohr bei 15" ca 120mm lang.
Ein Leichtgewicht ist der Alu-Fullyrahmen bestimmt nicht, so um die 3kg wird der wohl wiegen.
Nimm aber keine 175er Kurbel, wegen der geringen Tretlagerhöhe!
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1613
http://www.fahrradfloeckner.de/CartArticle.asp?frmIDOffer=2113262695


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2010)

Hy,

Danke für die Tipps.

Also muss ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz eingebaut werden?! Voll integriert passt nicht? Wovon hängt das eigentlich ab, bzw. woran kann ich erkennen welcher verbaut werden muss? 

Kurbel ist eh' eine 170er - passt also 

3kg ist natürlich ein Haufen  - das Reaction wiegt derzeit 10,4 - da wird's dann doch eine ganze Ecke schwerer.

Naja - mal sehen - weitere Tipps  - gerne!


----------



## Vincy (17. August 2010)

Bei voll-integriert sind die Lagerschalen schon im Steuerrohr integriert (nicht rein gepresst). Da werden nur noch die Lager reingesetzt.
Info zu Steuersätzen http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/test-16-mtb-steuersaetze-im-vergleich.422320.2.htm

Dessen Gewicht wirst du da nicht annähernd erreichen.
Der Rahmen vom Carbon Sting HPC wiegt ja schon ca 2,5kg. Vom AMS Pro 100 (Alu)ca 2,7kg. 
In dem Bike-Test hatte das Sting WLS ja auch schon 11,9kg. Bei guter Teileauswahl kannst du da 11,5kg erreichen. Noch weniger aber nur mit sehr hohen Kosten.


----------



## MPK (19. August 2010)

So,

jetzt habe ich es endlich mal geschafft nachzuschauen. Der Steuersatz ist von Cane Creek.

Anbei ein paar (schlechte) Fotos:


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2010)

@MPK und @Vincy: Danke für Fotos und Tipps 

Das  sieht ja nach integriertem Steuersatz aus - also könnte die Gabel ja doch passen


----------



## Razzamatz (22. August 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mir einen Sting Super HPC 2009 Rahmen besorgt.

Leider ist mir die Verlegung der Bowdenzugaußenhüllen nicht ganz klar.
Es geht mir um den Übergang Lenker --> Rahmen. Insbesondere die Züge der beiden Rapidfire Hebel.
Bei mir ist der Rapidfire für den Umwerfer links und für das Schaltwerk rechts montiert. (Ich denke so ist es immer!)

Wenn ich mir die Befestigungen der Zughüllen so anschaue, dann müßte ich bei Schaltwerkrapidfire + beim Umwerferrapidfire mit dem Zug auf der Rahmenseite bleiben wo auch der Schalhebel ist. (Ic hoffe das versteht man) Normalerweise läuft doch der Schalwerkzug immer links und der Umwerferzug immer rechts am Rahmen entlang.

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Foto von vorne, wo der Übergang der Züge Lenker --> Rahmen zu sehen ist?

Über Unterstützung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Razzamatz


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2010)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/sting-hpc-black_id_35858_.htm


----------



## MikeYankee (23. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

was bekomme ich noch für ein Sting Super HPC XT 2009.
Jedoch hat das Rad einen komplett neuen 2010er Rahmen.
Rahmen 0km Fahrleistung, Ausstattung 2000km.

Für Eure Antworten schon Danke im Vorraus!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzamatz (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Beim Sting HPC 2009 Rahmen.

Gehört zwischen dem rechten Press-Fit Lager und dem Rahmen der 2,5 mm Spacer?

Bitte um Info.

Razzamatz


----------



## knight_saber (29. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie schwer der Rahmen 18" inkl. Dämpfer vom Cube Sting HPC 2010 ist ?

Habe hier im Forum und auch google schon befragt, bekomme aber keine Info auch auf der Webseite von Cube selber nicht.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2010)

Der wiegt 2518g. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/tourenfullys-im-mountainbike-test.399424.2.htm?skip=4


----------



## knight_saber (29. August 2010)

Super danke für die Antwort und den Testbericht.


----------



## Razzamatz (30. August 2010)

Hallo.

Mein Sting HPC 2009 Team Edition wiegt inkl RP23 Dämpfer 2420g,!
(Ohne Steuersatz + Sattelklemme)

Razzamatz


----------



## j_vinnum (2. September 2010)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Der Noby Nic ist sicher griffiger; jedoch ist der Rocket Ron leichter und hat nen niedrigeren Rollwiderstang...



Wollt Dich nochmal fragen: Ich habe jetzt einen Nobby Nic und einen Racing Ralph. Welchen würdest Du vorne bzw. hinten montieren?
Gruß und Danke!


----------



## _zieGe (4. September 2010)

Nobby vorn, Ralph hinten zumindest mir ist mehr Grip am VR wichtiger.

Grüße


----------



## KTM-Tod (1. Oktober 2010)

So da alle hier ihre "Stachel" zur Schau stellen, hier mal meins. Der Marathon in Seiffen hat den Rädern dieses Jahr alles abverlangt. Ein Press-Fit innenlager ist seit dem auch fest, hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ist mir in 18 Jahren Mountainbiken noch nie passiert, dass ein Tretlager fest geht.
Bei den Pressfit Lagern scheint es aber auch kaum qualitativ bessere Alternativen zu geben. Das Rad hat 10,7 kg inkl. Pedale, dabei sind vom Original nur Rahmen und Gabel übrig geblieben.


----------



## Groudon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde mal das RESET RACING PressFitLager benutzen. Kostet zwar ne ganze STange geld (129â¬), aber ich denke die halten lÃ¤nger wie die von Shimano.

ABER: beim Neuseenclassic vor einer Woche hat einer aus einem mir bekannten Team auch seine beiden Pedalen verloren, seine VOrderradnabe war ziemlich rau und seine DTswiss hat den Dienst quitiert -> SchlammfraÃ. Das Zeug ist also echt mieÃ!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTM-Tod (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte mich schon mal umgeschaut aber nix vernüftiges gefunden.


----------



## mcnesium83 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey hey, mei Pressfit-Lager am Sting war nach dem Adelsberger Bike Marathon auch erstmal fest. Aber von außen ne halbe Flasche Brunox und 5 Minuten Kurbeln hat das Teil reanimiert;-)

Wenn man die Bilder vom Neuseen Cup gesehen hat, fragt man sich wie an den Bikes überhaupt noch was ganz sein kann!!


----------



## KTM-Tod (7. Oktober 2010)

Mir war schon am Anfang beim Umbau der Kurbel von XT auf XTR aufgefallen, dass die Lager nicht gerade mit Leichtgängigkeit glänzten. Aber das Sie nach ca. 2000 km und ein "pissel" Schlamm schon den Geist aufgeben zeugt nicht gerade von Qualität. Und daß mann hier wieder einen neuen Standard kreiert, für den man nicht mal verschiedene Lagerqualitäten anbieten kann, spricht nicht gerade für Shimano.


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja - dass es 2000km hält ist schon recht viel für Shimano PressFit.  Ich werde diesen Frühling auch Innenlager gegen Reset Racing tauschen und Steuersatz läuft nach ABM nun auch rau -.-


----------



## Frediman (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, meine Freundin ist seit Freitag stolze Besitzerin eines Sting WLS Rahmens - 15" -Modell 2008, welchen wir über den Winter für die neue Saison aufbauen wollen. Zuerst kann ich die hier vor kurzem gestellte Frage nach dem Gewicht beantworten, das Teil wiegt mit Dämpfer RP23 - Modell 2009, den 3 Befestigungsschellen für die Züge und dem Schaltauge  2842 Gramm.
Nachdem ich das Forum hier durchgeforstet habe, bleiben zum Aufbau ein paar Fragen, mit denen ich mich gerne euch Profis anvertrauen würde.
Da die Freundin klein ist (1,56) haben wir ähnliche Aufgaben wie die Martina, z.B. das Schaftrohr der vorhandenen Reba mit 170 mm.
Was haltet ihr vom Ritchey WCS Steuersatz,der soll nach Angaben aus dem Internet nur 12mm aufbauen, dazu 120mm Steuerrohr + 40mm Vorbauhöhe. Wie bedenklich sind die fehlenden 2mm unter der Aheadkappe beim Festziehen des Vorbaues ??
Kann mir jemand ein Foto der Umwerferzugverlegung unter dem Tretlagergehäuse zeigen ?? Ich denke mir fehlt da dieses Plastikteil für die Führung. Dann habe ich auf den Fotos diesen Schutz für den Dämpfer gesehen, wo gibts den und wie wird der befestigt, damit der Dämpfer nicht soviel Dreck abbekommt. Welche Sattelstützen kommen in Frage bei den 34,9 mm, bisher habe ich nur die Syntace P6 gesehen. Was haltet ihr von einer 31,6mm-Stütze mit Adapter oder ist das funktionell und optisch völlig indiskutabel ?? Fährt von euch jemand das Rad, welcher mit ein paar Fotos speziell von den Zugverlegungen dienen könnte ?
Vielen Dank, Fredi


----------



## bin (17. Oktober 2010)

Hello. I have a 2010 Sting Super HPC XO. I am having a problem with headset adjusting. Headset: Acros AI-71 Integrated. It not normal type headset. No matter how I adjust the small screw in expander disc on headset there is a problem. There is no way to remove play without making headset too tight. When I adjust there is 
1)Too much play in headset
OR
2)Headset too tight and steering is tight. 

I think in 2011 they have changed this rubbish headset adjuster. I think it is used mostly on roadbikes I see that Canyon make.
Does anybody have my problem. I want to change headset to normal integrated with starnut in fork. But I dont want a problem with warranty. I didnt buy the bike in my country so I cant bring it to my local dealer.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2010)

@Frediman
Das sollte noch reichen. 1,5-2mm mußt du ja noch wegen der oberen Vorbau-Abschlußkappe abziehen. 120+12+40-2=170mm 
Die aktuellen Muddy boards kannst du da nicht verwenden, weil bei den alten Cube Modellen der Querbügel über den Sitzstreben der Schwinge fehlen.
Da kannst du dann ein Stückchen Schlauch nehmen und den mit einem Kabelbinder/schelle unten um die Luftkammer festbinden.


----------



## Groudon (17. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich muss doch der Gabelschaft eh immer 2-3mm vor dem Ende des Vorbaus aufhören. Denn die Schraube der Aheadkappe zieht doch die Gabel und den rest zusammen. Also muss doch ein wenig "Spielraum" dasein.


----------



## mi2 (17. Oktober 2010)

bin schrieb:


> Hello. I have a 2010 Sting Super HPC XO. I am having a problem with headset adjusting. Headset: Acros AI-71 Integrated. It not normal type headset. No matter how I adjust the small screw in expander disc on headset there is a problem. There is no way to remove play without making headset too tight. When I adjust there is
> 1)Too much play in headset
> OR
> 2)Headset too tight and steering is tight.
> ...



maybe you just need one more spacer. the upper end of your stem should have  a  5mm gap  to the end of your forkpipe. watch this video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7LX7E7Tjow"]YouTube        - Rainers Bike Talk: Steuersatzjustage[/nomedia] (german) but at 1,56 min you see how it have to look like.


----------



## Frediman (17. Oktober 2010)

Aha, das mit den 2-3mm wusste ich nicht, ich dachte das muss abschliessen..also sollte die erste Aufgabe gelöst sein.
Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen recherchiert.
Ist das mit dem E-Type Umwerfer FD-M770 noch aktuell ? Also besser einen FD-M760 oder FD-M960 besorgen wegen der Passgenauigkeit ?
Kann man denn keine andere Schraube verwenden ??
Wie ist es mit der neuen XT-Kurbel FC-M770, passt die problemlos ?
Verwendet jemand die Sattelstütze von KCNC, die gäbe es mit 34,9mm..
kann man eine von Scott verwenden, die haben ja auch 34,9mm ??
Wegen dem Dämpferschutz..das Neoprenzeug nutzt nichts ??

LG
Fredi


----------



## SilentWriter (10. November 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin neu hier und wollt mich mal kurz Vorstellen. Mein Name ist Silent, bin 30 Jahre und komme aus Niedersachsen. Da ich nun endlich stolzer besitzer eines "Stachels" bin hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich hier mal an. Ich habe bestimmt irgendwann mal die eine oder andere Frage bezüglich meines "neuen" Schatzes. ) 
Würd gern ein paar Fotos hochladen weiß aber leider noch nicht so genau wie... Werd ich aber hoffentlich demnächst rausfinden. 

Silent


----------



## Spalthammer (11. November 2010)

SilentWriter schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und wollt mich mal kurz Vorstellen. Mein Name ist Silent, bin 30 Jahre und komme aus Niedersachsen. Da ich nun endlich stolzer besitzer eines "Stachels" bin hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich hier mal an. Ich habe bestimmt irgendwann mal die eine oder andere Frage bezüglich meines "neuen" Schatzes. )
> Würd gern ein paar Fotos hochladen weiß aber leider noch nicht so genau wie... Werd ich aber hoffentlich demnächst rausfinden.
> ...



Hallo Silent,

na dann herzlich willkommen!
Anbei die Anleitung zum Hochladen von Bildern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

Gruß
Spalthammer


----------



## SilentWriter (11. November 2010)

Danke für die Anleitung Spalthammer. Hier also mein "neuer" Schatz. Ist zwar kein neuer Stachel. Aber hab ihn halt günstig bekommen. Da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen 

Und nun hab ich doch glatt schon die erste Frage. 
Irgendwie "springt" die (vom Gefühl her hinten) die Kette die ganze Zeit rum. Schaltet auch ab und zu unmotiviert einfach so auf nen anderen Kranz. Ich geb zu ich hab keine Ahnung von sowas, bin da eher unerfahren. Deshalb frag ich euch einfach mal pauschal was das sein könnte? Ist die Schaltung falsch eingestellt? Die Zahnräder hinten sehen noch sehr gut aus, haben grad mal ca. 500 Km runter laut Händler. Der vordere sieht da schon mitgenommener aus. Den tausch ich das Wochenende auch aus. (bzw. der Händler ^^) Aber es nervt wenn man bissl Gas geben will und ab und zu Tritt man einfach ins "leere".
Was mich bissl wundert ist das ich die letzten Tage Ruhe hatte nur heut war es wieder extrem...


----------



## mi2 (12. November 2010)

herlich ich liebe die teamline modelle. ja da must du ( oder dein händler) die schaltung einstellen.

schau mal hier  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DouJPPAJYg"]YouTube        - Rainers Bike Talk: Schaltwerk-Einstellung an MTB/Rennrad[/nomedia]


----------



## SilentWriter (12. November 2010)

Ahh, vielen dank mi2...

Ich hätte gedacht es ist schwieriger... dann werd ich mich mal am Samstag ransetzen und es allein probieren. Meld mich dann wahrscheinlich am Samstag Nachmittag völlig verzweifelt nochmal 

PS: ne MI2 ist übrigens ein kleiner Hubschrauber aber vielleicht weißt Du das ja schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße 

Silent


----------



## bin (13. November 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> maybe you just need one more spacer. the upper end of your stem should have  a  5mm gap  to the end of your forkpipe. watch this video YouTube        - Rainers Bike Talk: Steuersatzjustage (german) but at 1,56 min you see how it have to look like.



Hello Thank you for reply. But this headset has no starnut inside the steerer tube. Just a hole all way down inside the steerer tube. All there is a plug. My headset is an expanding eccentric stupid headset. I want to change it , But I dont want any warrenty problem. I think CUBE is to blame. And they have no anwsers for me when i contact them.

Here is picture of what I mean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2010)

ich verabschiede mich schon mal aus diesem fred. 

bei interesse : 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=323970


----------



## 3426 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stachelgemeinde
Hab mir ein 2009er plastic in der
Bucht geschossen und wollte die Cracks mal fragen.
Kann man erkennen,ob die Kettenstrebe(rückruf) getauscht wurde????
Steht man ziemlich blöd da mit dem gedanken das einem der Hirsch unterm arsch wegbricht.Wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe,obwohl der diesen winter sowieso nicht mehr wirklich raus darf


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2010)

Würde da mal direkt bei Cube nachfragen, unter Angabe der Seriennr.
http://www.cube.eu/service/rueckrufe/sting-super-hpc-2010/


----------



## 3426 (14. Dezember 2010)

Schon klar,die Seriennummer sagt der Hirsch ist betroffen,aber sagt mir Cube  als Drittbesitzer ob die strebe getauscht ist,wenn ich keinen kaufvertrag habe????


----------



## bin (20. Dezember 2010)

Here is my bike. Acros headset is in the bin. Hope plug now. All XO and R1 brakes are now changed. It will be First Sting HPC XX. Will put up photos when its finished. Very close to 10kg if not less. If change wheels it will be less than 10. Maybe..


----------



## sparkfan (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich schon wetterbedingt nicht fahren kann, dann mindestens Fotos machen 

1.





2.





3.





4.





Wünsche allen frohe Festtage


----------



## mi2 (25. Dezember 2010)

temaline ist einfach nur rattenscharf


----------



## sparkfan (26. Dezember 2010)

@mi2:


----------



## bin (27. Dezember 2010)

Hello Sparkfan. The carbon muddy board is missing from you bike. You need to contact the shop you bought it from and tell them. Cube shipped all Sting HPC with no muddy boards in 2010 for some reason. My bike is from Chain reaction cycles and tell told me all their sting bikes are missing this part. They sent me one in post some week ago. You need it or the shock will get very dirty and maybe chipped from rocks. I put up new photos today of XX Sting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (27. Dezember 2010)

@bin: Thanx for the hint. I already talked with the shop regarding the muddy board. No chance. They claim it is not part of the Cube Sting delivery anymore. It is an accessory to be extra ordered. Courtesy of your shop 
 At the moment it's anyway out of stock in my shop and I think EUR 40.- is a bit exaggerated for such a tiny peace. Plastic would do for me. If it still looks good  I do not need carbon. I still have ~2 month time to think about an alternative since I'm not very keen on biking in winter.

BTW, where are the new photos?


----------



## bin (27. Dezember 2010)

Here is muddy board. XX nearly finished. Too much snow for riding.


----------



## sparkfan (27. Dezember 2010)

@bin: looks like it will protect the shock but I'm not quite sure about the derailleur.


----------



## Vincy (27. Dezember 2010)

3426 schrieb:


> Schon klar,die Seriennummer sagt der Hirsch ist betroffen,aber sagt mir Cube als Drittbesitzer ob die strebe getauscht ist,wenn ich keinen kaufvertrag habe????


 

Wende dich da direkt an den Cube Support. Die geben dir Auskunft, auch ohne einen Kaufbeleg.


----------



## Razzamatz (6. März 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe vor vier Wochen den ersten Sting Rahmen (5 Monate "alt") Team Edition Bj 2009 durch Garantie ersetzt bekommen.

Die Risse waren bestimmt schon länger vorhanden, nur war das Rad immer so dreckig, dass man das wahrscheinlich nicht sehen konnte.

Die Rissen sind an folgenden Stellen:
-Hauptlagerstelle des Hollow Axle Link (beide Seiten)
-Hintere Bremssattelaufnahme
-Ausfallende der X-12 Aufnahme unten (beide Seiten)







Der nagleneue Teamedition Rahmen (ebenfalls Bj 2009) bekommt nun nach 4 Wochen an den gleichen Stellen ebenfalls Risse.
Der "neue" Sting Rahmen hatte im Design mehr weiß als der erste Rahmen und wog 100 g mehr.

Ist das bei euch mit den Rissen auch so?

Gruß Razzamatz


----------



## mi2 (6. März 2011)

also die risse sind schon häftig.Müssen sie dir eigentlich wieder tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzamatz (7. März 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> also die risse sind schon häftig.Müssen sie dir eigentlich wieder tauschen


 
Da habe ich auch kein Bedenken/Zweifel das der Rahmen wieder getauscht wird.

Die Frage war aber:

Ist das bei euch auch so?

P.S. ZU meinem Gewicht ~85 kg (Falls die Frage kommt)

Razz


----------



## Achim01 (7. März 2011)

Hallo, Razz

hab mein Sting 1 Jahr, und bin 4000km gefahren. Bisher keine Risse (85kg)

Achim


----------



## Razzamatz (8. März 2011)

Achim01 schrieb:


> Hallo, Razz
> 
> hab mein Sting 1 Jahr, und bin 4000km gefahren. Bisher keine Risse (85kg)
> 
> Achim


 
Welcher Monat/Jahr wurde dein Rahmen gebaut?
(Steht in der Rahmennummer)

Bei mir war der erste Rahmen 05/09 und der zweiter 07/09

Razz


----------



## Achim01 (8. März 2011)

Bei mir ist es die Nr.  DC60709F


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2011)

Als ich bei meinem Sting 2010 den (fast neuen) undichten Dämpfer ausgebaut und zur Reparatur geschickt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die unteren Alubuchsen und beide Bolzen für die Dämpferaufnahme oben und unten nach nur wenigen km schlimmer aussehen, als ich es erwartet haben. Ich vermute, die Teile stehen ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste mit Verschleissteilen 

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen dazu:

1. Kennt ihr eine alternative Quelle für Dämpferbolzen ausser Cube? Hauptsache sie halten länger und sehen gut aus  Der Lager- und Schraubenset von Cube ist mir bekannt. Der Preis von ca. EUR 80.- wenn man nur die zwei Schrauben für die Dämpfermontage bräuchte, scheint mir aber etwas übertrieben.

2. Kennt ihr eine andere Quelle für passende Buchsen und Gleitlager? Gerne auch ein anderes System, Hauptsache es hält länger und es sieht gut aus  Die Buchsen + Gleitlager von TF Tuned kommen leider nicht in Frage, weil sie nicht in Schweiz liefern 

3. Welche Breite hat die untere Dämpferbuchse (an der Kolbenstange) beim Sting HPC X0 2010? Laut Cube sind es 19mm. Ich habe meine Dämpferaufnahme gemessen und 19mm scheinen mir sehr sehr eng. Nach meinen Messungen sollten 18mm eher passen. Die Originalbuchsen habe ich noch nicht gemessen  Was habt ihr für Breiten bereits bestellt und montiert?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Razzamatz (10. März 2011)

Hi.

Ersteinmal solltest du uns sagen was genau mit den Bolzen passiert ist.
Das Sie schlimmer aussehen als du dachtest hilft hier nicht weiter.

Etwas generelles zum Thema Dämpferbefestigung:

Die Schraube durch das Dämpferauge überträgt nicht die Kraft auf den Rahmen.
Durch die Klemmkraft der Schraube entsteht eine Flächenpressung des Dämpferauges auf die Buchsen und dann auf den Rahmen.
Nur im Fall das die Schrabe nicht mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist, ist die Schraube der Kraftüberträger. Aber das ist so nicht konstruiert.

Die Dämpferbefestigung unterliegt "normal" keinerlei Verschleiß.

Zeigt dein HPC Rahmen die von mir weiter oben beschrieben Risse?

Gruß Razz


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2011)

Kannst in den Dämpferaugen auch Nadellager einsetzen, dadurch bekommt man ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2011)

Razzamatz schrieb:


> Ersteinmal solltest du uns sagen was genau mit den Bolzen passiert ist.
> Das Sie schlimmer aussehen als du dachtest hilft hier nicht weiter.



Wo du recht hast ...
Nach geschätzten 100-200km haben die Bolzen sichtbare Spuren, wie wenn sie sich ständig gedreht hätten. An sich noch nicht schlimm, nach nur 100-200km habe ich aber erwartet, dass sie wie neu aussehen, da ich dachte, dass sich da nichts dreht. Ich dachte, dass die Bewegung bzw. Reibung nur zwischen Gleitlager und Buchsen stattfindet.
Ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein Foto von den beiden Bolzen und den unteren Buchsen. Sofern das Licht stimmt, sollte auch alles erkennbar sein.



Razzamatz schrieb:


> Die Schraube durch das Dämpferauge überträgt nicht die Kraft auf den Rahmen.
> Durch die Klemmkraft der Schraube entsteht eine Flächenpressung des Dämpferauges auf die Buchsen und dann auf den Rahmen.
> Nur im Fall das die Schrabe nicht mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist, ist die Schraube der Kraftüberträger. Aber das ist so nicht konstruiert.




Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde beim Einbau darauf achten. Als ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe, waren die Bolzen ziemlich fest angezogen. Aber wer weiss ...



Razzamatz schrieb:


> Zeigt dein HPC Rahmen die von mir weiter oben beschrieben Risse?



Nein, keine Risse. Allerdings habe ich auch erst sehr wenig km (s.o.). Vermutlich für dein Problem erst relevant, wenn ich mehr km habe.

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen, dass dein 2. Rahmen bereits nach 4 Wochen Risse hatte. Vom Gewicht her wären wir in der gleichen Kategorie.


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst in den Dämpferaugen auch Nadellager einsetzen, dadurch bekommt man ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html



Danke für den Link. Leider sehe ich keine mit Einbaubreite 19mm bzw. 55mm. Der Sting HPC 2010 hat laut Cube Buchsen mit einer Breite von 19mm bzw. 55mm.


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2011)

Asche über mein Haupt. Ich solle die Teile zuerst bei guten Lichtverhältnissen beurteilen und erst dann schreiben 
Die Vertiefungen in der unteren Alubuchse sind durch das Gewinde des Bolzens verursacht worden. Alu ist weich, die Schraube ist hart und offenbar hat sie sich entweder beim Ein- oder beim Ausbauen etwas Platz machen müssen. Die Bolzen waren mehr verschmiert als sonst. Der obere hat zwar auch zwei kleine Vertiefungen, die man gut sehen und ertasten kann, ist aber momentan nicht kritisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (14. März 2011)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie breit der Lenker vom CUBE Sting 2009 ist? Ich hatte mal die Möglichkeit ein Sting HPC 2009 zu fahren und war danach wirklich begeistert. Mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen mir den gleichen Lenker zu besorgen um zu probieren ob sich das bei meinem Sting auch so positiv bemerkbar macht. Mein 2007er hat zwar eine etwas andere Geometrie aber ein Versuch ist es Wert. Gibt es eigentlich einen vergleichbaren aus Alu?


----------



## sparkfan (14. März 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Lager- und Schraubensätzen für die verschiedenen Cube Modelle. Es gibt jeweils einen Satz für den Sting SHPC 2009-2010. Passt dieser Satz auch zum Sting HPC 2010?

Aus reiner Neugier: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Sting Super HPC 2010 und Sting HPC 2010? Entweder bin ich blind oder die Daten von älteren Modellen sind nicht mehr (so einfach) online zu finden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Vincy (14. März 2011)

Syntace Vector Carbon oder als Lowrider, mit 660 bzw 680mm Breite.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=807
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502
Die gibt es auch in Alu.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=934
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3

@sparkfan
HPC und Super HPC ist beim Sting und Stereo das Gleiche. 
Nur beim AMS und Elite gibt es da ab 2011 Unterschiede.
Es gibt auf der Cube Webseite auch noch die alten Kataloge http://www.cube.eu/service/catalog-2011.html


----------



## MPK (14. März 2011)

@vincy 

Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## sparkfan (15. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> @sparkfan
> HPC und Super HPC ist beim Sting und Stereo das Gleiche.
> Nur beim AMS und Elite gibt es da ab 2011 Unterschiede.
> Es gibt auf der Cube Webseite auch noch die alten Kataloge http://www.cube.eu/service/catalog-2011.html



Danke


----------



## sparkfan (23. März 2011)

Kleiner Update zum Thema Buchsen. Ich habe jetzt die Buchsen von User wingover eingebaut. Kein Vergleich zum Original! Viel leichtgängiger 

Die breite Originalbuchse oben (55 mm) konnte ich nicht mal mit der Rohrzange bewegen. Nicht mal 1/10 mm. Mangels Schraubstock musste ich sie mit dem Hammer raushauen. Ich habe dafür eine halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht, so fest sitzt das Teil. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass diese Buchse jemals funktioniert hat, so wie sie sollte. Das entsprechende Originalgleitlager hatte auch keine einzige Gebrauchsspur. Für mich heisst das, dass die Buchse sich kaum im Gleitlager gedreht hat. Dafür war beim anderen Originalgleitlager die innere rote Beschichtung fast vollständig weg. Und das nach knapp 200km  Vermutlich wurde die Beschichtung bereits beim Einbau beschädigt. Sonst kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.


----------



## lys3rg0 (3. April 2011)

Hi guys

I found this very expensive bike for sale for a small price so I smell something fishy, I am searching for the real owner.

 I am sure this Cube Sting HPC is stolen very recently from southern Germany, most likely Munchen area or Nurnberg.



 



More photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/103643...ARBONMarime50Cm?authkey=Gv1sRgCMrOkbSu0LKZUg#

That is not the seller's picasa, i asked a friend to mirror it so he can't take it down.

If you know the owner have him contact me. Without papers that prove ownership the police can't take it away from him.

Thanks.


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Kleiner Update zum Thema Buchsen. Ich habe jetzt die Buchsen von User wingover eingebaut. Kein Vergleich zum Original! Viel leichtgängiger
> 
> Die breite Originalbuchse oben (55 mm) konnte ich nicht mal mit der Rohrzange bewegen. Nicht mal 1/10 mm. Mangels Schraubstock musste ich sie mit dem Hammer raushauen. Ich habe dafür eine halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht, so fest sitzt das Teil. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass diese Buchse jemals funktioniert hat, so wie sie sollte. Das entsprechende Originalgleitlager hatte auch keine einzige Gebrauchsspur. Für mich heisst das, dass die Buchse sich kaum im Gleitlager gedreht hat. Dafür war beim anderen Originalgleitlager die innere rote Beschichtung fast vollständig weg. Und das nach knapp 200km  Vermutlich wurde die Beschichtung bereits beim Einbau beschädigt. Sonst kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.



Hi

Bekomme in den nächsten zwei Wochen mein Sting  ist ein 2010 Modell, da ich aber die Buchse haben will und nicht messen kann konntet ihr mir sagen welche ich genau brauche ??

Noch ne frage, Cube hat beim Kurbeigehäuse irgend ein kommisches maß man sagte mir es sei kein echtes BB30 konnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen suche eine Leichte Kurbel zum verbauen weiß allerdings nicht worauf es jetzt ankommt ? 

Und noch mal nee frage, wie sind eure Erfahrungen am Berg macht eine absenkbare Gabel sin ???

Danke 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Vincy (6. April 2011)

Die Buchsen haben 55mm bzw 19mm Einbaubreite. Das Innenlager ist ein PressFit Standard BB92 (Shimano BB91-41).
Für eine Sram Kurbel brauchst du dann GXP PressFit. PressFit 30 kannst nicht nehmen, da dort der Innendurchmesser 46mm ist. Bei BB92 dagegen nur 41mm Durchmesser. BB30 hat Innendurchmesser 42mm. Die Kurbelachsen haben da 30mm Durchmesser, Shimano HT2 dagegen 24mm.
Bei PressFit werden die Innenlager eingepresst, nicht verschraubt.




http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (7. April 2011)

ok 

Danke schon mal 

Grüße Ike


----------



## mcnesium83 (7. April 2011)

Absenkbare Gabel finde ich voll überflüssig bzw. übertrieben. Vorbau flippen und das Sting klettert brav jeden steilen Uphill rauf.


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2011)

gut 
Also doch eine Sid   

Langsam nimmt es Gestalt an


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> gut
> Also doch eine Sid


 
Dann aber eine mit 120mm und möglichst QR15, denn die Sid 120 ist nicht grad die Steifste.


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2011)

na 120 mm werden es werden QR 15 ich weiß nicht


----------



## dragon07 (10. April 2011)

hat jemand mal ein Rahmengewicht für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (16. April 2011)

ist noch nicht fertig 







Gabel Laufräder und die Kurbel werden noch getauscht, bei der Bremse bin ich mir nicht sicher sagt mal was zu dem Rot ??

Habt ihr Vorschläge für eine Kurbel ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Sunman04 (17. April 2011)

Hi Ike,
was für ne Gabel machst Du rein?
Ich finde das rot passt nicht zu dem "restrot" - ist natürlich Geschmackssache...


----------



## dragon07 (18. April 2011)

denke eine Sid Worldcup


----------



## dragon07 (19. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst in den Dämpferaugen auch Nadellager einsetzen, dadurch bekommt man ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html



Hi

Bin etwas irritiert finde auf der Seite keinen Umbausatz auf 55 mm bzw 19 mm, kann mir wohl mal jemand helfen 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MPK (19. April 2011)

Ich habe das schon zwar im Mountain King - Forum gepostet - aber vieleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Also ich bin mit dem Grip vom MK II 2.2 RS sehr zufrieden. 

Allerdings muss ich hier mal eine Frage los werden: Seit dem ich den MK II bei mir aufgezogen habe, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das sich mein Sting schwammig fährt. Ich habe die Lager der Schwinge schon grob überprüft und konnte nichts feststellen. Ich werde mich der Sache zwar erneut annehmen, aber ich wollte wissen ob es möglich ist, dass das von den Reifen / Profil kommen könnte? Denn ich hatte vorher hinten den Racing Ralph drauf, welcher ja doch wesentlich weniger Profil hat. Das ist grade zu merken wenn man auf einer Schotterpiste bergauf fährt. Ich werde prüfen ob sich das Ganze bessert wenn ich den Ralph hinten erneut aufziehe. Allerdings komme ich die nächsten Tage nicht dazu - deshalb stelle ich die Frage an euch. - noch zum Luftdruck: ich hatte bei der ersten Ausfahrt 2.0 und jetzt 2.4 auf einer 18mm Felge drauf. Und ich habe das Gefühl das es mit mehr Luftdruck schon weniger schwammig fährt.

Gruß
MPK


----------



## dragon07 (19. April 2011)

Jep ist eine ganz schöne Umstellung, kenne ich da ich beide Reifen schon im Wechsel gefahren bin, 2 bar ist für den MK  angemessen 2.4 ist meiner Meinung zu viel. 

Man gewöhnt sich aber daran, Probier 2.2 bar.

Grüße Ike


----------



## MPK (19. April 2011)

@dragon07
Ich werde mit dem Luftduck mal etwas rumprobieren. Und vieleicht muss ich mich an die Reifen auch erstmal gewöhnen.
Gruß
MPK


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sting Fans- stehe vor der Wahl ein Sting oder Stereo anzuschaffen.
KÃ¶nntet ihr mir mal den genaueren unterschied zwischen den Baureihen ausser den Komponenten sagen. An welche Zielgruppe dachte da Cube genau bei dem Sting?!

Und welches ist empfehlenswert? - Sting Teamline 2006 mit Fox Rp 23- 480â¬  oder Stereo The One- 2010 mit Fox Rp 23 fÃ¼r 699â¬ ?
Gruss Tom


----------



## Sunman04 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Tom,

das Sting ist etwas sportlicher. 
Das Sting Carbon kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das Stereo war für mich etwas zu gemütlich, ist aber natürlich geschmacks- und einsatzabhängig.

Grüße Pain


----------



## Achim01 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Tom,

hab mir letztes Jahr das Sting 2010 Carbon geholt. 
Würde ich jederzeit wieder nehmen. (bis jetzt 4500km)
Das Sting hat "nur" 120mm, das Stereo 140mm.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, das Sting ist sportlicher, und geht auch super den Berg hoch.
Lt. Test ist das beim Stereo etwas schlechter.

Wie gesagt, ich bin Top zufrieden mit dem Sting HPC

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2011)

Also kann man das auch für das rumbrezeln im Wald und für Bergetappen nehmen.

Und wie sieht es mit den Preisen aus ? Sind die ok? Gibt es da ein grossen unterschied beim Fahren der beiden Modellgenerationen- da ja doch ein paar Jahre dazwischen liegen.
Eigentlich bin ich auf der suche nach einem dunklen anodisierten Rahmen, da das Teil doch eher im Schlamm und nicht an der Eisdiele unterwegs sein sollte.
Gruss Tom


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2011)

Das Sting Teamline 2006 ist die alte Alu-Version, mit nur 100mm Federweg.
Einen Stereo-Rahmen bekommt man billiger. http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2011)

Danke Vincy für den Link 

Aber sind nur 16' und 22' verfügbar. Also nix dabei.


----------



## dragon07 (2. Mai 2011)

bleibt nur die bucht


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2011)

Ja -leider. Da ist gerade ein 2010er 20" mit RP 23 für 700 über die Theke geganngen ! Amazing......


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

hat einer von euch auch probleme mit rissen im rahmen des 2010er carbon stings?
hab bei mir grade risse an der aufnahme der umlenkung im rahmendreieck gefunden, auf beiden seiten. dazu noch an der unteren schwingenaufnahme.
hab grad dem händler ne email geschrieben, bin mal gespannt wie die abwicklung jetzt läuft...


----------



## sparkfan (12. Mai 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> hat einer von euch auch probleme mit rissen im rahmen des 2010er carbon stings?



Selber zum Glück nicht. User Razzamatz hatte aber welche. Die ganze Geschichte findest du ab Post #1098 in diesem Thread.

Wie viel km bist du mit dem Rahmen bereits gefahren? Und vor allem wo/welches Gelände?


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Mai 2011)

ja, sieht genau so aus wie bei mir, zumindest an der umlenkung. untendrunter hab ich noch nicht geschaut  
1000km in etwa, hälfte straße, hälfte wald, davon auch ein paar kräftige schotter-wurzel-downhills. 
da ich 98kg wiege bei 1,92m größe (nebenbei bisschen kraftsport) denke ich mir fast, dass der rahmen nicht für mein gewicht geeignet ist. 
wäre eigentlich ein witz, weil ich mit meinem alu sting schon mehrere alpentouren u.a. am gardasee hinter mir hab, wo ich deutlich gröberes gelände gefahren bin...


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Au mann- das sieht nicht gut aus. Wie ein angebrochener Keks.
Wird jetzt nicht gerade die "nicht Carbon" Freunde überzeugen.
Muss man für die Rekl. den Rahmen zu Cube einschicken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (12. Mai 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> da ich 98kg wiege bei 1,92m größe (nebenbei bisschen kraftsport) denke ich mir fast, dass der rahmen nicht für mein gewicht geeignet ist.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann sind Razzamaz und ich in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse (ca. 85kg). Er hatte bereits zwei (???) Rahmen mit Rissen. Mein Rahmen ist noch intakt. Hat aber auch erst ca. 500km, alles nur leichtes Gelände (S1 ???).
Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Problem im Herstellungsprozess bei bestimmten Serien. Nämlich an den Stellen, an denen Carbon und Metallteile zusammengefügt werden.


----------



## dragon07 (12. Mai 2011)

Das schaut ja schon besorgniserregend aus, hatte ein Kumpel von mir aber auch schon und er liegt so bei 95 kg, wurde beim Cube Händler Problemlos getauscht der Rahmen.

Bin echt gespannt wie es meinem ergeht, wiege aber etwas weniger mit 68 kg fahre eher Ruppiges Gelände, ich werde dann berichten  

Grüße Ike


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2011)

Teilweise liegt es auch "nur" am Lack, dass der nicht so elastisch ist und somit Lackrisse gibt. Das Problem haben aber mehrere Hersteller.


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Teilweise liegt es auch "nur" am Lack, dass der nicht so elastisch ist und somit Lackrisse gibt. Das Problem haben aber mehrere Hersteller.



bei mir knackt der rahmen aber neuerdings auch sehr übel. deshlab hab ich mich ja auch erst auf die suche nach solchen stellen gemacht  

ja, ich denke der muss eingeschickt werden. macht aber der händler. 

zum glück hab ich noch mein gutes 2006er alu-sting hier stehen


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Lack ist doch quatsch. Der Lack ist elastischer als Carbon. Man sieht doch wohl genau an diesem Schadensbild, das der Riss vom Carbon stammt und nicht umgedreht von Lack.


----------



## psycho_dmr (12. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lack ist doch quatsch. Der Lack ist elastischer als Carbon. Man sieht doch wohl genau an diesem Schadensbild, das der Riss vom Carbon stammt und nicht umgedreht von Lack.



naja, Ã¼berleg mal wie abgeplatzer lack an <suchdirwasaus> aussiehtâ¦ 
ich wÃ¼rd bei meinem rahmen kein risiko eingehen und cube auf jeden fall mal anhauen, aber wenn die sagen es ist nur der lack, wÃ¼rd ichs den auch glaubenâ¦ ggf. mal versuchen da unten was abzufrickeln, bei abgeplatztem lack sollte das ja gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (12. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> naja, überleg mal wie abgeplatzer lack an <suchdirwasaus> aussieht
> ich würd bei meinem rahmen kein risiko eingehen und cube auf jeden fall mal anhauen, aber wenn die sagen es ist nur der lack, würd ichs den auch glauben ggf. mal versuchen da unten was abzufrickeln, bei abgeplatztem lack sollte das ja gehen.




bei nem 2010er rad mit garantie möchte ich bitte schön einen neuen rahmen haben. bei einem rad um 4000 geb ich mich nicht mit gefrickelten sachen zufrieden


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Seh ich genauso.
Cube wird schon erfahrung mit Lacken haben, ich hab jedenfalls solch einen Schaden noch nie gesehen.


----------



## psycho_dmr (12. Mai 2011)

ja, Ã¤ndert auch bei mir nix dran, dass ich n neuen wollen wÃ¼rde  aber "nur" lack ist immerhin kein sicherheitsrisiko, angeknackstes Carbon kann dann doch ziemlich schnell ziemlich bÃ¶se endenâ¦

naja, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die 2011er da eh besser sind, bisher warens ja nur 2010er rahmen (klar, die 11er sind ja auch noch nagelneu )


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2011)

Der Lack wird an der Stelle erst vorsichtig abgeschliffen. Erst dann kann man feststellen ob das Carbongewebe auch beschädigt ist.
Während der Garantiezeit würde ich den sofort nach Cube schicken.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Nach Cubehausen.


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> *Cube wird schon erfahrung mit Lacken haben*, ich hab jedenfalls solch einen Schaden noch nie gesehen.


 
Deswegen werden seit einigen Monaten auch so häufig Rahmen mit Lackfehlern angeboten. 
Lackrisse entstehen bei lackierten Carbonrahmen sehr häufig. Ist da nicht ungewöhnlich. Das Problem ist da eher, dass man auf Anhieb nicht beurteilen kann, ob das Carbongewebe auch beschädigt ist.


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Deswegen werden seit einigen Monaten auch so häufig Rahmen mit Lackfehlern angeboten.
> Lackrisse entstehen bei lackierten Carbonrahmen sehr häufig. Ist da nicht ungewöhnlich. Das Problem ist da eher, dass man auf Anhieb nicht beurteilen kann, ob das Carbongewebe auch beschädigt ist.



jo, weil das material arbeitet... trotzdem blöd. vor allem sach ich vor nen paar tagen noch zum kumpel:

mensch, das knacken hört sich aber an, als wenn der rahmen richtig arbeiten würde

bin eig. von ausgegangen dass iwo nur wieder ein bisschen dreck drin ist


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Mai 2011)

Aber die mÃ¼ssen doch ein gescheiten Lack nehmen der das arbeiten des Carbon mitmacht.
Es werden doch nicht alle Hersteller Probleme mit dem Lack/ Carbon haben?
Oder fÃ¤ngt Carbon QualitÃ¤t erst ab 3000â¬ aufwÃ¤rts an....


----------



## Sam-Berlin (13. Mai 2011)

Bekanntermaßen passt der XTR-Umwerfer der 970er-Baureihe nicht an ein Alu-Sting (2007). Jetzt meine Frage in die Runde, ob sich das mit den neuen Umwerfern (980er-E-Type) geändert hat?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf zweifach umzusteigen, aber da müsste der aktuelle Umwerfer passen.


----------



## Enigma13 (17. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab bei meinem 2010er Sting diesselben Risse an der Umlenkung. Beim Bike Festival in Riva bin ich zum Cube Stand gepilgert um nachzufragen ob das ein bekanntes Problem ist.
Antwort: Ja Problem ist bekannt. Es wurden bei der ersten Sting Serie 2010 die schon ab Mitte/Ende 2009 produziert wurde (obwohl mein Bike laut Steifigkeitsprüfzertifikat erst 4/2010 abgenommen wurde..) ein zu klein dimensionierter (so hat er sich ausgedrückt) Carbon-Abschlussring auf das in den Rahmen integrierte Lager gesetzt. Dieser hat unter Last, Spiel und führt zu den Rissen. Auf die Funktion habe das ganze keinen Einfluss, es wäre ein rein optischer Makel.
Aber: Definitiv Grund für Reklamation. Mir wurde gesagt ich soll den Riss vom Händler fotografieren und das Bild an Cube schicken lassen. Es gibt dann einen Ersatzrahmen. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lang das dauert.

Ich wiege zwar nur 70Kg muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich das Sting ziemlich grenzwertig rangenommen hab und da auch Drops von wesentlich mehr als 1m dabei waren, 6000Km Laufleistung und davon alleine 1000km Gardasee mit fiesem Geröllbeschuss. Laut Handbuch gibts ja nur eine Garantie für max. 50 cm Drops/Sprünge. Von daher bin ich mit der Stabilität des Bikes im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (25. Mai 2011)

sooo, ich bekomme jetzt einen neuen rahmen. sollte ender woche bis anfang nächster woche da sein. werde dann berichten!


----------



## sparkfan (26. Mai 2011)

@rick-the-big: das sind gute Nachrichten  Ich bin gespannt, wie der neue Rahmen die erste Saison übersteht.

Themenwechsel
Mein Sting hat den mitgelieferten LRS DT Swiss XPW1600. Ich hatte schon immer den Eindruck, dass das HR (X-12) sich etwas "leichter" drehen könnte. Vor kurzem hatte ich als Vergleich ein ca. 8 J. altes Bike. Das HR dreht sich klar leichter als meines. Das HR ist genau so alt wie das Bike, hat einen Schnellspanner und eine Shimano Nabe (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Woran kann das liegen? Oder ist das normal bei diesem günstigen LRS?
Die Bremse schleift nicht. Deswegen schliesse ich sie als Ursache schon mal aus.


----------



## rick-the-big (26. Mai 2011)

haben die oem 1600er auch schon zahnscheiben? denke nicht, oder?

denke mal dass die federn der klinken einfach recht starken druck geben.

lager sind i.o.?

hab mir die x1600 gekauft, bin mal gespannt wie die so halten. sind nur bis 90kg freigegeben, aber ich denk vorher geht eh der rahmen kaputt


----------



## sparkfan (26. Mai 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> haben die oem 1600er auch schon zahnscheiben?



Keine Ahnung 
Wenn die Infos im Laufradforum stimmen, dann hat Cube DT Swiss 340 Naben verbaut. Nur mit einer anderen Anzahl Speichen als die, die einzeln verkauft werden.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> denke mal dass die federn der klinken einfach recht starken druck geben.
> 
> lager sind i.o.?



Ich bin etwas faul, wenn's um Ausbauen geht 
Richtig schwergängig ist das Rad nicht. Nur weniger leichtgängig als das VR (was zu erwarten ist) und als ein anderes HR, das ich aufgrund des Alters als "schlechter" eingestuft hätte.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> hab mir die x1600 gekauft, bin mal gespannt wie die so halten. sind nur bis 90kg freigegeben, aber ich denk vorher geht eh der rahmen kaputt



No comment


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2011)

Der LRS X1600 hat DT350 Naben mit Zahnscheiben.
Für den Sting sind die gut geeignet, aber fürs Stereo eher nicht, wegen den schmalen Felgen. Sind auch nicht grad die Leichtesten, wiegen ca 1730g.


----------



## rick-the-big (26. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der LRS X1600 hat DT350 Naben mit Zahnscheiben.
> Für den Sting sind die gut geeignet, aber fürs Stereo eher nicht, wegen den schmalen Felgen. Sind auch nicht grad die Leichtesten, wiegen ca 1730g.




um die x1600 gehts nicht

und 1730g wiegen die auch nicht, sondern nachgewogene 1630. 
ich hab sie zuhause und nachm kauf direkt auf die waage gestellt

wenn dann gings um die xpw.


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2011)

Die X1600 gibt es auch als OEM-Version. 
Ich hatte so einen mit 6-Lochaufnahme, der wog 1730g. Als Centerlockversion ist der aber etwas leichter.
Wenn du die Cube XPW1600 meinst, da sind DT340 Naben, aber nur bei der X-12 Version. Alle DT Naben mit X-12 haben Zahnscheiben!


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2011)

Hier das Gewicht von einem Cube XPW1600.


----------



## rick-the-big (26. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die X1600 gibt es auch als OEM-Version.
> Ich hatte so einen mit 6-Lochaufnahme, der wog 1730g. Als Centerlockversion ist der aber etwas leichter.
> !




also bei dt swiss gibts die meiner meinung nach nur als CL. die werden dann standartmäßig mit adapter ausgeliefert

wüsste auch nich dass es X1600 als OEM gibt, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren

dass die xpw1600 schwer sind steht ausser frage und ist ja kein  geheimnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2011)

Hier hast du den Beweis.  Gibt es inzwischen als Aftermarketversion in beiden Varianten.
Ist sogar schwieriger, die mit Centerlock zubekommen.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800.aspx



 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=x1600qr15qucy.jpg


----------



## rick-the-big (26. Mai 2011)

hast recht aber gibts die auch in x12 als 6loch? habe ich damals nämlich niwo gefunden...hätte ich nämlich lieber gehabt als cl!

edit: ich idiot, rechts ist doch ne x12 in 6loch


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2011)

Rechts ist ein VR mit QR15. Die HR-Nabe kann man auf alle Standards umrüsten, da brauchst nur andere Endanschläge.
Das VR mit Schnellspanner kann man aber nicht nachträglich auf QR15 umrüsten!


----------



## rick-the-big (26. Mai 2011)

oh man, ich bin heut echt verpeilt...VR sollte man schon von HR unterscheiden können...man man... war ein langer tag, gut nacht


----------



## rick-the-big (29. Mai 2011)

mal was anderes, habt ihr auch probleme mit einem zu tiefen tretlager beim carbon sting? 
im verhältnis zu meinem alu sting sind das welten. schon fast nervig, jede schnell gefahrene straßenkurve setzt das ding auf wenn man tritt und bei wurzeln sieht es nicht anders aus...
würde es mir aus dem grund NICHT noch einmal kaufen, wenn sich da nichts ändert...


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2011)

Das ist leider konstruktionsbedingt, da das Tretlager beim Einfedern etwas nach unten wandert. Ist beim Stereo auch so. 
Da hilft nur andere Fahrtechnik, härtere Federungsabstimmung, schmale Pedale und/oder kürzere Kurbelarme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (29. Mai 2011)

ja, hab ich mir schon gedacht...kürzere kurbel fällt bei 1,92m leider aus. pedalen hab ich die xt. mit den crankbrothers könnte man schon was machen denk ich, aber eigentlich wollt ich die shimanos auf grund der haltbarkeit usw. behalten  

die kennlinie ist bei dem rad sowieso schon ziemlich linear und vor allem am anfang stramm geraten, finde ich. bisschen mehr progressiv wäre nicht schlecht. komfortmäßig kommt es mir trotz 20mm mehr federweg als das alusting deutlich strammer vor. vllt ja auch konstruktionsbedingt, weil sonst die pedalen schon beim geradeausfahren aufsetzen würden   

ja, die fahrtechnik macht wohl am meisten aus...
letzens waren wir aber im harz, da gabs doch tatsächlich singletrails mit hohem wurzelanteil, die ausnahmsweise nicht bergrunter gingen, sondern flach bzw. sogar berg hoch.   
nicht so einfach dort vorwärts zu kommen ohne ständig mit den pedalen in den wurzeln hängen zu bleiben


----------



## sparkfan (29. Mai 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> mal was anderes, habt ihr auch probleme mit einem zu tiefen tretlager beim carbon sting?
> im verhältnis zu meinem alu sting sind das welten. ...



So viel ich weiss, hat das nichts mit Carbon oder Alu zu tun, sondern mit dem Modelljahr. Kann trotzdem nervig sein.


----------



## sparkfan (29. Mai 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> letzens waren wir aber im harz, da gabs doch tatsächlich singletrails mit hohem wurzelanteil, die ausnahmsweise nicht bergrunter gingen, sondern flach bzw. sogar berg hoch.
> nicht so einfach dort vorwärts zu kommen ohne ständig mit den pedalen in den wurzeln hängen zu bleiben



Meine Freundin hatte neulich ein ähnliches Erlebnis in Frankreich. Nicht mit dem Sting sondern mit einem (gemieteten) Specialized. Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## rick-the-big (29. Mai 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss, hat das nichts mit Carbon oder Alu zu tun, sondern mit dem Modelljahr. Kann trotzdem nervig sein.





wollte damit die baujahre unterscheiden
dass es nicht am material liegt, is mir schon klar


----------



## dragon07 (29. Mai 2011)

Hat sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei den Aktuellen Modellen geändert ??


----------



## rick-the-big (29. Mai 2011)

glaub ich eher nicht...zumindest sehen die rahmen optisch identisch aus...
kann dir mehr sagen, wenn mein neuer rahmen nächste woche da ist. denke mal, dass ich nen 2011er rahmen bekomme...hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## dragon07 (29. Mai 2011)

Hm da ich ja auch einen 09 Rahmen habe kann es ja gut sein das ich auch bald in den Genus von einem 2011 Modell komme, wobei mir Farblich meiner so schon gefällt.

Sag bescheid wenn du deinen hast, ob es einen unterschied gibt.

Grüße Ike


----------



## rick-the-big (29. Mai 2011)

jau mach ich...kann ja dann direkt vergleichen...


----------



## sparkfan (30. Mai 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei den Aktuellen Modellen geändert ??



Modell 2008: BB-height to tube -12
Modell 2009: BB-height to tube -20

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann haben die 2010er und 2011er Modelle die selbe Tretlagerhöhe wie das 2009er Modell.


----------



## perseus71 (1. Juni 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> mal was anderes, habt ihr auch probleme mit einem zu tiefen tretlager beim carbon sting?
> im verhältnis zu meinem alu sting sind das welten. schon fast nervig, jede schnell gefahrene straßenkurve setzt das ding auf wenn man tritt und bei wurzeln sieht es nicht anders aus...
> würde es mir aus dem grund NICHT noch einmal kaufen, wenn sich da nichts ändert...


 

Ja die Erfahrung hatte ich bei meinem ersten Ausritt gemacht. Gleich mal an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben... ich beobachte weiter.
Aber habe mich schnell an die Höhe gewöhnt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (1. Juni 2011)

rahmen ist grade gekommen, geht aber auch gleich wieder raus weil er lackschäden hat. 
er ist so doll zusammen gedrückt worden, dass die schrauben der umlenkung an den innenseiten der schwinge alles zermackelt haben...

war übrigends wieder nen 2010 rahmen!

wieder 2 wochen warten


----------



## dragon07 (2. Juni 2011)

Na was ein Dreck.


----------



## dragon07 (2. Juni 2011)

So mein Sting Ausbaustufe 2 






















Grüße Ike


----------



## MtbGrobi (2. Juni 2011)

@dragon07:

Schön geworden.
Welche Kettenblätter hast du genommen?

Gruß,
MtbGrobi


----------



## dragon07 (2. Juni 2011)

Danke 

Die Kettenblätter sind die Pro von FRM


----------



## rick-the-big (4. Juni 2011)

mal was anderes, habt ihr mal euren rahmen ohne dämpfer versucht zu bewegen?? 
ich hab ja hier den neuen rahmen liegen und das ist wahnsinn wie schlecht die lager laufen.
ist mir bei meinem aufgebautem sting schon aufgefallen, dass das ansprechverhalten fürn arsch ist. 
und jetzt brauch mir auch keiner mit einfahren usw kommen. wenn man da vernünftige kugellager reingemacht hätte, bräuchte man diese nicht einfahren. 
denke mal dass der halbe rahmen sonen gleitlagermist drin hat. anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. 
wenn ich den rahmen ohne dämpfer auseinanderziehe, also die schwinge vom rahmen weg, und ihn dann aufn boden stelle, bleibt er in der auseinandergezogenen position stehen     
das nenn ich nicht leichtgängig...


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2011)

Nur bei dem Hauptlager der Umlenkhebel ist ein Gleitlager, ansonsten Kugellager.


----------



## rick-the-big (4. Juni 2011)

jo, dann scheint genau das richtig beschissen zu laufen. stimmt, aus richtung der umlenkung kommen auch richtige knarzgeräusche. werde das bei dem neuen rahmen den ich jetzt die tage bekomme gleich mal auseinander nehmen und begutachten. 
falls es iwie geht mir teile drehen und auch dort ein kugellager einsetzen. 
müsste ich mal alles ausmessen in wie fern es von den maßen passen könnte...
so jedenfalls bin ich damit nicht zufrieden...


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2011)

Für Kugellager ist da kein ausreichend Platz, allenfalls für Nadellager.
Beim Vorgängermodell (Sting Alu) ist ein Nadellager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (5. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Für Kugellager ist da kein ausreichend Platz, allenfalls für Nadellager.
> Beim Vorgängermodell (Sting Alu) ist ein Nadellager.



jo, dann werd ich mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. 
ich versteh auch nicht, warum man da beim nachfolgemodell ne bessere technik durch ne schlechtere ersetzen muss?!


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Juni 2011)

so, morgen wird der 2011er rahmen losgeschickt, hat sich das warten doch noch gelohnt


----------



## rick-the-big (15. Juni 2011)

so, rahmen ist da. werd jetzt mal aufbauen gehen und wenn ich ganz viel lust hab stell ich später mal bilder rein


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juni 2011)

Machen ein paar Bilder. Viel spass


----------



## rick-the-big (15. Juni 2011)

sooo, es ist vollbracht...beide stings fahren wieder

hier mal nen paar bilder:


----------



## rick-the-big (15. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein alu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juni 2011)

@ rick-the-big 
Diene Sting´s schauen toll aus


----------



## knight_saber (16. Juni 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> So mein Sting Ausbaustufe 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi dragon07,

was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze ?

Sowas suche ich auch noch, da mit einer Trinkflasche zu fahren echt zu wenig ist.

Danke schon jetzt für deine Antwort.


----------



## sparkfan (16. Juni 2011)

@rick-the-big:  Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## rick-the-big (16. Juni 2011)

danke, danke  

der auf dem alu, oder dem carbon? 

auf dem alu ist nen richtey wcs und auf dem carbon nen slr...

gewichte sind übrigens 10,7kg mit pedalen für das carbon und 12kg für das alu sting.


----------



## dragon07 (17. Juni 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Hi dragon07,
> 
> was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze ?
> 
> ...



Hi

Der Flaschenhalter selbst ist egal, was man brauch ist das Zefal Gizmo Befestigungskit für Flaschenhalter. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220597445787&clk_rvr_id=241251964782

Mittlerweile habe ich einen Saso Carbon Flaschenhalter dran, auf dem Foto war noch ein Spezi, den hatte ich halt noch liegen.


----------



## knight_saber (20. Juni 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Der Flaschenhalter selbst ist egal, was man brauch ist das Zefal Gizmo Befestigungskit für Flaschenhalter.
> 
> ...



super Danke für die Antwort
Ist der auch im Gelände stabil ?
bzw. welche Flaschengröße hält das Teil, geht da auch noch eine Liter ?


----------



## r_andy (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sting-Fahrer, 

Bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe.
Ich könnte von einem Online Händler ein Cube Sting Super HPC E CR, jedoch Modell 2010, für 2850  bekommen. Das Modell stand nur im Laden und wurde nie bewegt.
Ansonsten könnte ich halt noch vom Händler um die Ecke das 2011er Modell für 3599 mit den typischen 5% Rabatt bekommen.
Gäbe es große Unterschiede, die den Preisunterschied zum 2011er rechtfertigen würden?
Da ich momentan ein gutes Hardtail habe, würde die Zeit nicht so drängen. Ich könnte theoretisch auch auf die nächste Bikemesse warten und evtl. das 2012er Modell abwarten.

Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Danke
Andreas


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2011)

Dann wÃ¼rde ich noch was warten, da nach der Eurobike die Preise fallen. 2012er Modelle wirst aber wohl frÃ¼hestens im SpÃ¤therbst bekommen.
Bei einem Sting dÃ¼rfte der Rabatt aber etwas hÃ¶her sein. 

hier gibt es ein Cube Sting Super HPC RX fÃ¼r 2200â¬ 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005986&sidDEMOSHOP=0enkv5n6rv2nipfd2r4f2lnuo3
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k173/cube.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## r_andy (20. Juni 2011)

Spätherbst wäre ok, weil es wie gesagt bei mir nicht so sehr eilt.
Das 2010er HPC RX für 2200 hab ich gesehen, möchte aber minimum ne XT Gruppe am Bike haben. Und da wäre jetzt das HPC E CR nicht übel gewesen... Noch dazu wäre es exakt einmal in 18 Zoll, also genau in meiner Größe verfügbar. Schwierig schwierig...

Wie seid ihr sonst mit euren Stings zufrieden? Ich suche halt ein leichtes Fully, mit dem ich auch längere Touren zügig, aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen bequem und auch mal Marathon fahren kann. Und dafür wäre das Sting wohl keine schlechte Wahl, oder? Ausserdem finde ich, dass das Sting vor allem in der Green Line eins der schönsten Bikes überhaupt aufm Markt ist, hab mich echt ein wenig in das Design verliebt...

Grüße


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?





Die Halterung nimmt die Bremsleitung, Leitung der Reverb sowie den  Schaltzug auf und ersetzt einfach die zwei vorderen  Standardleitungshalterungen. Man benötigt also zwei Stück.

Wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat dann schau ich mal was die kosten  würden (je mehr desto günstiger). Die Halterung wird CNC gefräst und  anschließend auch schwarz eloxiert werden.
Grüße!

nico

P.S.: Im Fritzz-Thread sind wir schon bei 10 Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (23. Juni 2011)

Jep ich aber ich hätte gerne drei davon. Wenn der Preis stimmt.

Grüße Ike


----------



## dragon07 (4. Juli 2011)

Hi

Mein Sting vor dem Waschen 





















Und dann nach dem Waschen 

















beim lätzten Foto ist der Riss nich so gut zu erkennen.


----------



## rick-the-big (4. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Sting vor dem Waschen
> 
> ...


Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch.sieht ja genau so aus wie bei mir...


----------



## sparkfan (4. Juli 2011)

Ihr macht mir Angst  Ich muss meinen Sting bei Gelegenheit unter die Lupe nehmen.

@dragon07: Welches Modelljahr ist es?


----------



## dragon07 (4. Juli 2011)

@sparkfan 2009 aber im April gekauft


----------



## sparkfan (4. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> @sparkfan 2009 aber im April gekauft



Danke. Bin gespannt, wie schnell so ein Garantiefall abgewickelt wird.

Offenbar hat Cube 2009 zu viele Rahmen hergestellt. Ich habe einen Sting Modell 2010, gekauft im November 2010. Wenn es stimmt, dass ein Teil der Seriennr das Produktionsdatum (Monat + Jahr) ist, dann wurde mein Rahmen auch 2009 hergestellt. Weiss jetzt auf Anhieb nicht mehr, welcher Teil der Seriennr es ist. Ich hoffe, mein Rahmen bleibt verschont.


----------



## Nik0 (4. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Danke. Bin gespannt, wie schnell so ein Garantiefall abgewickelt wird.
> 
> Offenbar hat Cube 2009 zu viele Rahmen hergestellt. Ich habe einen Sting Modell 2010, gekauft im November 2010. Wenn es stimmt, dass ein Teil der Seriennr das Produktionsdatum (Monat + Jahr) ist, dann wurde mein Rahmen auch 2009 hergestellt. Weiss jetzt auf Anhieb nicht mehr, welcher Teil der Seriennr es ist. Ich hoffe, mein Rahmen bleibt verschont.



Hier kannst die Seriennummer prüfen, ob ein Austausch notwendig wird, vom Umlenkpunkt  im Rahmen ist hier aber keine Rede.


----------



## sparkfan (5. Juli 2011)

Nik0 schrieb:


> Hier kannst die Seriennummer prüfen, ob ein Austausch notwendig wird, vom Umlenkpunkt  im Rahmen ist hier aber keine Rede.



Danke. Das habe ich bereits nach dem Kauf geprüft. Meine Seriennr ist nicht davon betroffen. Mein Rahmen wurde offenbar nachher hergestellt.


----------



## dragon07 (6. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Danke. Das habe ich bereits nach dem Kauf geprüft. Meine Seriennr ist nicht davon betroffen. Mein Rahmen wurde offenbar nachher hergestellt.



Ein Freund von mir hatte auch den 2010 Rahmen und musste den auch tauschen wegen einem Riss in oberhalb der Umlenkung.

Schau mal lieber regelmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (7. Juli 2011)

Nik0 genau von dem umlenkpunkt ist nicht die Rede und unabhängig davon gab es in 2010 und 2009 mehrere Rahmen die Risse bekommen haben, scheint eine echte Schwachstelle zu sein, ich warte immer noch . . .  ist ja meine Stärke


----------



## Spenglerextrem (7. Juli 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd für meins 2 Stück nehmen.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Nik0 (10. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Nik0 genau von dem umlenkpunkt ist nicht die Rede und unabhängig davon gab es in 2010 und 2009 mehrere Rahmen die Risse bekommen haben, scheint eine echte Schwachstelle zu sein, ich warte immer noch . . .  ist ja meine Stärke



Und was macht man da? Ich habe mein Rad Mitte 2010 gekauft. Rein theoretisch könnte der Rahmen nach der zweijährigen Garantie reißen, je nach Belastung und dann geht man leer aus. 

Hat hier jemand in einem solchen Fall - also Bruch nach der Garantie - schon Erfahrung?

Auf der Cube HP sind angeblich nur Rahmen aus den Produktionsmonaten April, Mai und August 2009 betroffen. Vielleicht postet jeder mal das Rahmen-Produktionsdatum, welches außerhalb der obigen betroffen ist und Ersatz durch Cube geleistet wurde. Mal sehen, inwieweit ein Sicherheitsrisiko auch für Rahmen vorhanden sind, die auf der Cube HP nicht angegeben wurden.


----------



## Achim01 (10. Juli 2011)

Mein Rahmen hat die End-Nr.
DC60709F
ca. 5.000 km noch kein Riss festgestellt.


----------



## dragon07 (10. Juli 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist nicht aus der betroffenen Zeit. Das Sting von nem Freund hatte daS selbe Problem und war aus 2010.


----------



## sparkfan (12. Juli 2011)

Frage an alle, die Rahmenrisse in einem Carbonrahmen hatten. Habt ihr den Rahmentausch über den Händler abgewickelt oder direkt mit CUBE? Nur für den Fall, dass ich irgendwann auch Risse entdecke 

In dem Zusammenhang eine zweite Frage. Gibt es Unterschiede (bis auf die Farbe  ) zwischen den Modellen 2010 und 2011? Es geht mir nur um den Carbonrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (12. Juli 2011)

Abwicklung geht laut Cube nur über die Händler. 

Zu 2. Ja es gibt Unterschiede der Rahmen schaut an der Stelle wo der Umdenkhebel ist anders aus. Hoffe das der Rahmen dort verstärkt würde.


----------



## sparkfan (12. Juli 2011)

@dragon07: Danke. Hast du bereits einen neuen Rahmen erhalten? Falls ja, welches Baujahr?


----------



## dragon07 (12. Juli 2011)

noch keinerlei Info, das zieht sich ganz schön


----------



## Frajo_67 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

scheint das ich jetzt das gleiche Problem wie dragen07 habe.
Risse um den Umlenkhebel und Risse am Achsträger. Der Rahmen ist erst zeit ca. 14 Monaten in Benutzung und hat ca. 2700km auf dem Buckel
  Rahmennummer WOW 00212 D C6 0709 F Das ist schon ein Rahmen im 2010 Design
  Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht hinzufügen, da ich sie nicht klein genug bekomme. Limit 60k.Wenn ich die Bilder derart verkleiner ist nicht mehr viel zu erkennen, da es sich um einen Schwarzen Rahmen handelt.
  Es ist auch schon der zweite Rahmen, der erste Modell 2009 hatte Problem am Umlenkhebel, hier stellte sich immer wieder nach kurzer Zeit Spiel ein. Nach dem dritten Reparaturversuch wurde schließlich der Rahmen gewechselt. (Da gab es auch kein Problem wurde anstandslos getauscht)

War auch schon beim Händler, der meinte erst mal nur das der Lack wohl zu hart wäre, und dadurch die Risse zustande kommen wurden. Ich sollte doch ruhig noch mit dem Rad weiterfahren, da er da kein Problem sieht. Erst nach eine etwas intensiveren Gespräches hat er das Problem erst mal aufgenommen und ich sollte Ihm ein paar Photos zusenden, die er dann nach Cube weiterleiten wurde.


  @dragon07
  Wie hat den Dein Händler auf den Schaden reagiert.


----------



## sparkfan (13. Juli 2011)

Aus Neugier habe ich die aktuellen Sting HPC Modelle (2011) auf der Homepage von CUBE angeschaut. Die leichteste Ausführung: Sting SL, alles XTR, Gewicht 11.2kg. Mein Sting HPC 2010, alles X0 hat ein Gewicht von 10.4kg. Alles Herstellerangaben. Ist der 10fache XTR Antrieb so viel schwerer als der 9fach X0 Antrieb? Sonst sehe ich keinen grossen Unterschied in der Ausstattung.
Dann Frage ich mich, wie ein Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0 (laut Hersteller) nur 9.5kg wiegt


----------



## Themeankitty (13. Juli 2011)

Das mit den Gewichten der 2011 Modelle frag ich mich auch immer wieder,warum die im Vergleich zu den 2010 schwerer sind


----------



## Enigma13 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte die Risse um die Umlenkung an meinem 2010er Rahmen Ende Mai vom Händler fotografieren lassen. Cube hat mir dann nach ca. einem Monat angeboten, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme - allerdings ein 2011er Modell in der Green Line...
Hat nochmal 2 Wochen gedauert und dann war der Rahmen da. An die neue Optik (hab das X0, also eigentlich schwarz/rot) muss ich mich noch gewöhnen - aber wenigstens beißen sich die roten Teile nicht ganz so schlimm mit dem neon-grün wie ich es befürchtet habe.
Alles in Allem bin ich mit der Garantieabwicklung doch recht zufrieden.


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2011)

2010 wurde generell bei den Gewichtsangaben geschummelt. Aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden, hat man 2011 realitischere Angaben gemacht (kleinste Rahmengröße).


----------



## dragon07 (14. Juli 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> @dragon07
> Wie hat den Dein Händler auf den Schaden reagiert.



Kurz gesagt Verständnisvoll hat Fotos gemacht und an Cube geschickt zwecks Garantieabwicklung. Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen wie Risse sind nur im Lack. Grade bei einem Rahmen wo es häufiger an diesen Stellen zu Rissen kommt. Ich würde den Händler noch mal darauf hinweisen das du das Bike gemäß seinem Bestimmungszwecks nutzt. 

Na wenn ich da läse das es über einen Monat dauern kann . . . warten ist nicht unbedingt meine Stärke. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2011)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> An die neue Optik (hab das X0, also eigentlich schwarz/rot) muss ich mich noch gewöhnen - aber wenigstens beißen sich die roten Teile nicht ganz so schlimm mit dem neon-grün wie ich es befürchtet habe.



Kannst du ein Foto einstellen? Ich bin wirklich neugierig, wie die Kombination aussieht. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> 2010 wurde generell bei den Gewichtsangaben geschummelt. Aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden, hat man 2011 realitischere Angaben gemacht (kleinste Rahmengröße).



Das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Es gab jedoch hier im Forum einen älteren Beitrag, in dem jemand seinen neuen Sting 2010 (?) mit Pedalen gewogen hat. Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann waren es bei Rahmengrösse 18" nur ca. 400-500g mehr als die Herstellerangaben (ohne Pedalen) für den kleinsten Rahmen. Deswegen bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, die Angaben von Cube seien ziemlich realistisch.


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> 2010 wurde generell bei den Gewichtsangaben geschummelt. Aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden, hat man 2011 realitischere Angaben gemacht (kleinste Rahmengröße).



Danke Vincy. Hört sich interessant an...


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2011)

Hab den Beitrag, den ich weiter oben erwähnt habe, endlich gefunden. Es geht um ein Sting HPC X0, Rahmengrösse 18", 10.9kg mit Pedalen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6856429&postcount=971


----------



## mcnesium83 (14. Juli 2011)

Da hier gerade alle Macken vom Sting angesprochen werden, muss ich auch noch eine Frage los werden. Hatt noch jemand das Problem, dass sich ständig das große Hauptlager (das an der Sitzstrebe) beim Fahren um mehrere Umdrehungen herausdreht. Selbst Sicherung mit Schraubenkleber hilft bei mir nicht!


----------



## Sunman04 (14. Juli 2011)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Da hier gerade alle Macken vom Sting angesprochen werden, muss ich auch noch eine Frage los werden. Hatt noch jemand das Problem, dass sich ständig das große Hauptlager (das an der Sitzstrebe) beim Fahren um mehrere Umdrehungen herausdreht. Selbst Sicherung mit Schraubenkleber hilft bei mir nicht!




Bei mir wird auch immer was locker. Wenn ich das Rad leicht anhebe, spührt man das. Vorne ist es der immer locker werdende Vorbau. Hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Frajo_67 (14. Juli 2011)

@ mcnesium83 meinst Du den HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel.
  Das war bei mir der Grund warum ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen habe. Am zweiten Rahmen ist das nicht mehr vorgekommen.
  In dieser Preisklasse darf sowas einfach nicht passieren.


----------



## dragon07 (14. Juli 2011)

Stimmt das löst sich gerne, deshalb habe ich meine Imbus Sammlung um einen 12 mm Imbus erweitert.

Aber ich denke auch mittlerweile in dieser Preiskategorie darf so was nicht passieren.


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2011)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Hatt noch jemand das Problem, dass sich ständig das große Hauptlager (das an der Sitzstrebe) beim Fahren um mehrere Umdrehungen herausdreht.



Das Problem habe ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

Anruf von meinem Händler,  Rahmen ist auf dem Weg von Cube zum Händler. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Anruf von meinem Händler,  Rahmen ist auf dem Weg von Cube zum Händler. Ich bin mal gespannt.



Weisst du welches Modelljahr und welche Farbe?

Ich habe jetzt auch drei Risse im Rahmen entdeckt   
 Warte nun auf Antwort vom Händler bzw. von CUBE.
Hab gesehen, dass es keinen Sting in Team Colour mehr gibt  Das einzige was farblich zu den anderen Komponenten einigermassen passen würde, wäre Blackline. Ein Black'n'white  wie der Stereo wäre noch besser. Gibt's aber leider beim Sting nicht


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

So wie der Händler sagte, hat es so lange gedauert weil ich Team farben haben wollte also ist eswohl eher ein 2010 Rahmen in Team Farben


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

aber Krasse Ausfall Quote


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juli 2011)

Mit Carbon wird man ja nie glücklich !!!


----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Mit Carbon wird man ja nie glücklich !!!



Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Carbonrahmen davon betroffen sind. Es ist nur ärgerlich, wenn der Hersteller nichts dagegen tut. Denn es ist offenbar entweder ein Designfehler oder ein Fehler im Herstellungsprozess. Für den Fall gibt es aber noch andere Hersteller


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Carbonrahmen davon betroffen sind. Es ist nur ärgerlich, wenn der Hersteller nichts dagegen tut. Denn es ist offenbar entweder ein Designfehler oder ein Fehler im Herstellungsprozess. Für den Fall gibt es aber noch andere Hersteller




Ja hast schon recht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Carbonrahmen davon betroffen sind. Es ist nur ärgerlich, wenn der Hersteller nichts dagegen tut. Denn es ist offenbar entweder ein Designfehler oder ein Fehler im Herstellungsprozess. Für den Fall gibt es aber noch andere Hersteller



Denke ich auch. Mein Spark hat echt mächtig viel weg gesteckt ohne zu murren.


----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Mein Spark hat echt mächtig viel weg gesteckt ohne zu murren.



Carbon-Spark?

EDIT: Wie sind die Sitzpositionen auf dem Spark und dem Sting im Vergleich? Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Spark XL etwas grösser ist als der Sting 22". Ausserdem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass man auf Spark gestreckter sitzt als auf dem Sting. Allerdings fehlt mir die Langzeiterfahrung. Das war lediglich mein Eindruck nach 300m fahren.


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

Jep Spark 20 Rahmen. 

Na ja das Spark ist halt eine CC Maschine, das Sting eher Marathon.

Wobei ich damals, als ich mir meinen Spark Rahmen geholt habe, schon zwischen Spark und Sting hin und her gerissen war. 

Das Sting ist wesendlich Steifer und fährt sich gutmütiger auch ist es antriebsneutraler.


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

So Rahmen doch heute schon da


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist 2010,oder?


----------



## dragon07 (15. Juli 2011)

jep


----------



## Frajo_67 (15. Juli 2011)

@ dragon07

ist der Rahmen aus der Fertigung von 2009 oder ist er aus 2010. Kannst Du an der Rahemen Nummer erkennen.


----------



## Nik0 (16. Juli 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> @ dragon07
> 
> ist der Rahmen aus der Fertigung von 2009 oder ist er aus 2010. Kannst Du an der Rahemen Nummer erkennen.



Gibt es überhaupt Modelle, die innerhalb des Modelljahres hergestellt wurden?

Ich Frage deswegen, weil ich eher das Gefühl habe, das Cube ein Jahr im Voraus herstellen lässt


----------



## dragon07 (16. Juli 2011)

Das machen ja alle.


----------



## sparkfan (17. Juli 2011)

@dragon07: viel Glück mit dem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (18. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @dragon07: viel Glück mit dem neuen Rahmen.



Danke.
Da ich die Laufräder und die Bremsen verkaufe, passt ja Optisch nicht mehr zusammen,   wird der Rahmen noch etwas warten müssen bis er in Einsatz geht somit hält er länger.


----------



## bikec (18. Juli 2011)

Ja ich meinte das hohle Lager, das mit einem 12er Inbus festgezogen wird. Das werde ich morgen mal beim Händler des Vertrauens ansprechen. Ein neuer Rahmen (dann der Dritte) kann ja nicht schaden ;-)


----------



## mcnesium83 (18. Juli 2011)

Upps, ausversehen über den Login von nem Kumpel geantwortet!


----------



## rick-the-big (19. Juli 2011)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird auch immer was locker. Wenn ich das Rad leicht anhebe, spührt man das. Vorne ist es der immer locker werdende Vorbau. Hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher...



moinsen, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. 

also das steuersatzproblem kenne ich auch. denke das kommt von dem carbonspacer der immer ein bisschen mehr nachgibt. bei mir hat es sich nach 3-4x festziehen eingestellt. 
bin mittlerweile 700km mit dem 2011er rahmen gefahren und bis jetzt sieht er gut aus. 
mir sind aber noch mehrere sachen aufgefallen:

- bei meinem gerissenem 2010 rahmen ging das hauptlager in der sitzstrebe derart schwer von anfang an, dass sich der rahmen mit ausgebautem dämpfer nur sehr schwer auseinanderziehen ließ. deshalb auch immer das schlechte ansprechen des dämpfers. 
denke mal dass dadurch auch die risse zustande gekommen sein könnten, weil der rahmen ja immer ein bisschen gegen den dämpfer gearbeitet hat (schei*e zu erklären grade )

- leider habe ich vergessen die rahmen gegeneinander zu wiegen,  aber ich weiß dass mein 2010er aufgebaut 10,8kg hatte 
und das einzige was ich beim 2011er gewechselt habe, war von rocket ron auf nobby nic. gewicht jetzt mit ein bisschen dreck am bike 11,5kg
denke schon dass sie den rahmen um einiges verstärkt haben, die beiden reifen haben vllt nen unterschied von max. 200g und der dreck noch mal 50g  

ich fahr nächste woche für eine woche nach st.moritz bzw bozen je nachdem wie das wetter ist. bin mal gespannt wie sich das sting dort macht. 

werde berichten


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (19. Juli 2011)

So nun habe ich mich mal durch ein paar Seiten gekämpft, da ich mich auch sehr stark für ein Sting interessiere.

Ich bin ca. 1.93/94. Welche Rahmengröße benötige denn da? 20" oder 22". Das 22" gefällt mir von der Geo her nicht ganz so sehr, da ich lieber etwas wenigder mag.
20" geht ja auch bis 1.90m. Was fahr ihr bei welcher Größe für Rahmenhöhen?

Deweiteren würde mich interessieren welchen Rahmen (Bj) ihr empfehlen würdet 2010 oder 2011. Meiner meinung macht es keinen unterschied, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, da die Problem mit reissen bei beiden Modellen aufgetreten sind.

Vorletzte Frage: kann mir jemand mal genau das Maß geben vom Steuerrohr inkl. Steuersatz und mal ein genaues Foto? Hintergrund ist der, das ich gerne meine Lefty weiterfahren will (bitte diskutiert jetzt nicht über Sinn und Unsinn ;-)). Muss man bei dem integrierten Steuersatz die Oberschale mit ner Schraube fixieren oder könnte man auch andere Stuersätze verwenden?

letzte Frage: wo bekommt man ein Framest her im internet ausser von bike Discount, weil da ist es ja auch ausverkauft. (der nächste Cube händler ist ne Stunde entfernt)

Gruß und Danke schon mal in die Runde!


----------



## rick-the-big (19. Juli 2011)

also ich würde dir zum 2011er rahmen raten, glaube schon dass die überarbeitet worden sind. bis jetzt ist mir auch noch kein riss des 2011er rahmens bekannt...

ich bin 1,93m und fahre 20". passt perfekt. aber probefahren würde ich es trotzdem iwo mal, bevor man so eine investition tätigt 

ich denke dass du auch andere steuersätze nehmen kannst, musst halt drauf achten dass er integriert und konisch ist!

frameset würde ich mal bei ebay schauen, stehen ab u an welche drin...
aber MIT garantie kaufen!!


----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2011)

Das Steuerrohr ist 140 (20") bzw 150mm (22") lang, + 2-3mm Toleranz. 
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpc-series/sting-hpc-sl/
Die Steuersatzhöhe hängt vom jeweiligem Steuersatz ab und welche obere Lagerabdeckung man da nimmt.
Steuersatz brauchst einen tapered full-integrated (oben 1 1/8", unten 1.5", IS 41/52) http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
Den Acros mußt du nicht nehmen. 2011 ist auch ein FSA verbaut, wobei deren Lager deutlich schlechter sind.
Mit einer Lefty hätte ich beim Sting arge Bedenken, da die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopfbereich nicht grad hoch ist. Da wirken ganz andere Kräfte drauf, wie mit einer herkömmlichen Gabel.
Das du damit jegliche Garantie verlierst, ist dir hoffentlich auch klar!

wegen Rahmenangebote:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000733
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=20
Ansonsten in der Bucht, da werden öfters welche angeboten.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (20. Juli 2011)

@Vincy,

ich weiss das man da die Garantie verliert. Da ich Die Rahmenkits im vgl. einem gut ausgestattetn komplettbike "teurer" sind. Werde ich mir wie es aussieht im Herbst ein komplette kaufen und meine kompletten XTR - Parts, Bremsen etc. tauschen, denn Garantie möchte ich schon auf den Rahmen haben.

Gruß


----------



## sparkfan (20. Juli 2011)

Mein Bike ist jetzt beim Händler. CUBE hat offenbar noch einen 2010er Carbon-Rahmen in Team Colour Grösse 22" gefunden. Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert. Und wie lange der neue Rahmen hält 

@rick-the-big: Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rahmen. Bin auf deinen Ferienbericht gespannt 
Sitzt du mit deiner Grösse und 20" Rahmen nicht zu weit hinten?
Ich bin 190cm gross, SL 93cm. Wenn ich mit dem 22" Rahmen bergauf fahre, muss ich ziemlich oft aufpassen, dass genug Druck auf dem VR ist. Mit einem kleineren Rahmen würde ich noch weiter hinten bzw. über dem HR sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (20. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist jetzt beim Händler. CUBE hat offenbar noch einen 2010er Carbon-Rahmen in Team Colour Grösse 22" gefunden. Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert. Und wie lange der neue Rahmen hält



Lustig der Rahmen hängt bei meinem Händler


----------



## sparkfan (20. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Lustig der Rahmen hängt bei meinem Händler



Wer ist dein Händler? Ich habe auch einen 22" Sting HPC Rahmen in Team Colour im Internet gefunden. Nur war er laut Händler nicht mehr verfügbar. Vielleicht hat CUBE den Rahmen von einem Händler zurückgekauft 

Ich dachte mir, ein Ersatzrahmen schadet nicht. Für den Fall, dass die Komponenten länger halten als der (Ersatz-)Rahmen.
Da ich keinen gefunden habe, werde ich beim nächsten Riss/Bruch vielleicht doch auf Scott umsteigen


----------



## dragon07 (20. Juli 2011)

Scott, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich besser ist. 
Gesehen hatte ich den Rahmen bei Fun Corner. 

Das Problem mit den Komponenten habe ich ja. Mehr oder weniger. Durch den wesentlich höheren Rot Anteil am 2010 sehen meine Roten Parts total grotich aus. So muss wohl Laufräder und Bremse verkaufen.


----------



## sparkfan (20. Juli 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Scott, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich besser ist.



In welcher Hinsicht?


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Juli 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @rick-the-big: Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rahmen. Bin auf deinen Ferienbericht gespannt
> Sitzt du mit deiner Grösse und 20" Rahmen nicht zu weit hinten?
> Ich bin 190cm gross, SL 93cm. Wenn ich mit dem 22" Rahmen bergauf fahre, muss ich ziemlich oft aufpassen, dass genug Druck auf dem VR ist. Mit einem kleineren Rahmen würde ich noch weiter hinten bzw. über dem HR sitzen.




hey
nö, passt eigentlich sehr gut, hab kurze beine
bericht wirds geben, bin schon gespannt ob ich dieses jahr meinen 4. rahmen bekomme


----------



## Schimcu (2. August 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich möchte mich kurz in die Diskussion bezüglich der Risse einklinken.
Ich besitze auch ein 2010 Cube Sting und musste heute ebenfalls ein Riss feststellen.

Nun ein frage zur Abwicklung, da ich das Bike aus dem Netz habe ist das mit dem Bike beim Händler vorbeibringen nicht so einfach oder kann man das Bike bei jedem belibiegen Cube Händler vorbei bringen?
Wer übernahm eigentlich die Demontage der Parts bzw Zusammenbau, Händer oder Do it Yourself?

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. August 2011)

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-bike-cube/
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Nik0 (3. August 2011)

Ich habe Mitte letzten Jahres neu ein Cube Sting über das Netz erworben, damals teilte mir telefonisch der Händler mit, dass Cube eine fünfjährige Garantie auf Rahmenbruch bietet. Jetzt bin ich etwas enttäuscht, dass diese Garantie nicht für Carbonrahmen gilt, so wie im Link durch Cube festgelegt. Hat Cube die Bedingungen Ende 2010 geändert?

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-bike-cube/

Gruß


----------



## sparkfan (3. August 2011)

Schimcu schrieb:


> ich möchte mich kurz in die Diskussion bezüglich der Risse einklinken.
> Ich besitze auch ein 2010 Cube Sting und musste heute ebenfalls ein Riss feststellen.



Willkommen im Club 




Schimcu schrieb:


> Nun ein frage zur Abwicklung, da ich das Bike aus dem Netz habe ist das mit dem Bike beim Händler vorbeibringen nicht so einfach oder kann man das Bike bei jedem belibiegen Cube Händler vorbei bringen?
> Wer übernahm eigentlich die Demontage der Parts bzw Zusammenbau, Händer oder Do it Yourself?



Du kannst den Fall über jeden Händler, der damit einverstanden ist, abwickeln. Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass er das nur aus Nächstenliebe macht. Mindestens die Demontage und Montage wird er wohl in Rechnung stellen.
Ich habe meinen Sting auch in einem Online Shop in Deutschland gekauft. Da ich in der Schweiz wohne, war mir die ganze Zollgeschichte zu umständlich und zeitraubend. Zum Glück habe ich einen Händler in der Nähe gefunden, der das für mich abwickelt. Dafür zahle ich für die Demontage/Montage ca. 3h Arbeit.

Ich würde Fotos davon machen und diese dem Online Händler schicken. Dann würde ich ihm entweder nur den Rahmen oder das ganze Bike gut verpackt schicken. Er ist der einzige, der verpflichtet ist, Garantiefälle abzuwickeln. Spontan würde ich sagen, dass du in diesem Fall für die Demontage/Montage nichts zahlen musst. Du hast bei ihm ein komplettes Bike gekauft und nicht nur einen Rahmen und weitere lose Teile.


----------



## rick-the-big (3. August 2011)

also ich bin jetzt wieder aus den alpen da und was soll ich sagen, der 2011 rahmen fängt auch wieder an kleine risse im lack an der lagerstelle sitzrohr/umlenkung zu bekommen. bis jetzt siehts eher oberflächlich aus, also lackrisse. werde das ganze mal beobachten und wenns schlimmer wird geht er wieder zurück. langsam hab ich keinen bock mehr da drauf...


----------



## Schimcu (3. August 2011)

Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an...

Hier mal ein Bild von der Misere 




Echt blöd das ich ab Montag drei wochen frei habe

Beste Greetz


----------



## rick-the-big (3. August 2011)

bei dir sieht das auf jeden fall schon übler aus, damit würde ich nicht mehr fahren. knackt der rahmen auch schon? bei mir wars so und ein deutliches indiz dafür, dass das carbon ein weg hat.


----------



## sparkfan (3. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> also ich bin jetzt wieder aus den alpen da und was soll ich sagen, der 2011 rahmen fängt auch wieder an kleine risse im lack an der lagerstelle sitzrohr/umlenkung zu bekommen. bis jetzt siehts eher oberflächlich aus, also lackrisse.



Hört sich nicht so wahnsinnig gut an. Der Händler, mit dem ich gesprochen habe, meinte, solche Risse können schnell entstehen, wenn beim Lackieren zu viel Härter verwendet wurde. Das sei bei Carbonrahmen häufig der Fall. Es sei für uns aber auch praktisch unmöglich zu beurteilen, ob nur der Lack oder auch der Rahmen Risse hat.
Da ich eine ziemlichen Riss auch im Hinterbau hatte, war es bei mir eh kein Thema.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> werde das ganze mal beobachten und wenns schlimmer wird geht er wieder zurück. langsam hab ich keinen bock mehr da drauf...



Ich bestelle schon mal vorsichtshalber ein Scott Genius  Nur für den Fall, dass auch der Ersatzrahmen, auf den ich sehnsüchtig warte, vorzeitig "ermüdet".


----------



## rick-the-big (3. August 2011)

@sparkfan

doch, denke schon dass ich das mittlerweile beurteilen kann  
bei meinem richtig kaputtem rahmen war der rahmen schon richtig am knacken/arbeiten, man hat deutlich gemerkt wie das mat. arbeitet, was bei dem jetzigen nicht der fall ist. 
wie du schon sagtest, denke ich auch, dass es "nur" mitm lack zu tun hat. 
aber ich werde ab jetzt beobachten u wenns schlimmer wird, cube kontaktieren. 

kann man eigentlich irgendwann den kaufvertrag von so einem bike wandeln? ich mein, ich hab hab keine lust die nächsten 5 jahren jedes jahr 2x den rahmen zu tauschen... 

genius is auch lecker, bin mal gespannt wie das hält. scott ist ja bekannt für seine leichten carbonrahmen. bin aber in der materie nicht so involviert, als dass ich sagen könnte, dass die genau so oft kaputt gehen, wie die der anderen marken...?!


----------



## Schimcu (3. August 2011)

Tja,

ich denke ich werde wieder auf Aluminium
als Grundwerkstoff für den Rahmen zurückgreifen.
Denke an das Cube Fritzz SL oder was von Scott. Das große Problem an Carbon ist dass die Bruchdehnung im vergleich zu Aluminium wesendlich geringer ist.


----------



## sparkfan (3. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich irgendwann den kaufvertrag von so einem bike wandeln?



Wahrscheinlich schon, hab die AGBs von Cube aber nicht genau gelesen. Ein Anwalt würde die Sache wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell zu einem Ende bringen. Kostet halt nur etwas.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> ich mein, ich hab hab keine lust die nächsten 5 jahren jedes jahr 2x den rahmen zu tauschen...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann steht irgendwo auf der Homepage von Cube, dass ein Ersatzrahmen die Garantie NICHT verlängert.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> genius is auch lecker, bin mal gespannt wie das hält. scott ist ja bekannt für seine leichten carbonrahmen. bin aber in der materie nicht so involviert, als dass ich sagen könnte, dass die genau so oft kaputt gehen, wie die der anderen marken...?!



Da Scott schon länger Carbonrahmen baut, haben sie hoffentlich mehr Erfahrung und sind so in der Lage, stabilere Rahmen zu bauen. Ich habe bereits 2-3 Carbon-Scott gesehen, die nach 1 Jahr (km unbekannt) noch keine Risse hatten. Das muss aber nichts heissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (3. August 2011)

wenn ich das so lese denke ich auch manchmal an ein 301 oder über ein Nicolai nach, mal schauen wie es weiter geht.

Mit meinen Spark hatte ich solche sorgen nicht, das war zwar Butterweich aber nicht so einen schmarn.


----------



## sparkfan (4. August 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Mit meinen Spark hatte ich solche sorgen nicht, das war zwar Butterweich aber nicht so einen schmarn.



Was meinst du mit "butterweich"? Die Steifigkeit des ganzen Bikes an sich oder das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers und/oder der Gabel?

EDITH: Ich hake da nach, weil ich mir gerade ein paar Scott anschaue


----------



## rick-the-big (4. August 2011)

ich denke mal er meint die steifigkeit des rahmens...

achso, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass mit jedem neuem bauteil auch die garantie DES NEUEN bauteils wieder von vorne beginnt. bin mir aber nicht sicher... die anderen komponenten sind davon nat. nicht betroffen...


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2011)

Die Garantie/Gewährleistung verlängert sich dadurch nicht, die gilt ab Kaufdatum!
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

*Gewährleistung:*

Für Cube Produkte gilt die gesetzlich vorgegebene Gewährleistungsfrist. Diese beginnt mit dem Kauf der *Neuware* durch den Endkunden beim Fachhändler. Sollte innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist ein Mangel oder Schaden an dem Produkt auftreten, welcher auf einen Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler zurückzuführen ist, wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Cube - Fachhändler, der für Sie die weitere Bearbeitung übernimmt.* Bei einer Reparatur verlängert sich die Gewährleistungsfrist auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht.* 
Der Anspruch auf Gewährleistung gilt nicht:

bei entstandenen Mängeln und Schäden, die auf eine unsachgemäße Behandlung des Produkts zurückzuführen sind
bei entstandenen Mängeln und Schäden, die auf einen Unfall, nicht fachmännisch durchgeführte Reparaturen, mangelnde Wartung/Pflege oder Verschleiß zurückzuführen sind
bei entstandenen Mängeln und Schäden, die auf die Verwendung von unzulässigen Ersatzteilen zurückzuführen sind
*Garantie:*

Zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist geben wir 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch (Ausnahmen: Fritzz, Hanzz, Drop Zone, Edge Zone, Flying Circus, Warrior, alle BMX: 2 Jahre) und 2 Jahre Garantie auf Beschichtung, Lackierung oder Eloxal der Cube Rahmen. Für alle Carbonrahmen sowie für alle den Rahmentausch betreffenden Anbauteile gilt die erweiterte Garantie nicht. *Bei einer Reparatur oder Ersatzlieferung verlängert sich die Garantie auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht.* 
*Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.*


----------



## Poacher (4. August 2011)

Naja, da müsste man jetzt mal überlegen was in diesem Zusammenhang "Das Gesamtprodukt" ist. Ich verstehe das ganze erstmal so, dass sich die Garantie auf den Rahmen verlängert jeddoch nicht auf den Rest des Fahrrads.


----------



## sparkfan (4. August 2011)

Poacher schrieb:


> Naja, da müsste man jetzt mal überlegen was in diesem Zusammenhang "Das Gesamtprodukt" ist. Ich verstehe das ganze erstmal so, dass sich die Garantie auf den Rahmen verlängert jeddoch nicht auf den Rest des Fahrrads.



Stimmt! Man muss nur genau lesen können


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2011)

Das Austauschteil erhält auch keine verlängerte Garantie. Es gilt dann die Restgarantiezeit, wie bei den anderen Teilen. Für Carbonrahmen gilt die erweiterte Garantie eh nicht.


----------



## dragon07 (5. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "butterweich"? Die Steifigkeit des ganzen Bikes an sich oder das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers und/oder der Gabel?
> 
> EDITH: Ich hake da nach, weil ich mir gerade ein paar Scott anschaue



Na ich meine den Rahmen am  auffälligsten ist die Schwinge, das merkt man ganz deutlich wenn man in Kurven einfährt, und antriebsneutral ist es auch nicht.  
Den ORi. Dämpfer hab ich zwei mal tauschen müssen und dann hab ich ihn gegen einen Fox RP 23 getauscht, das war dann Ok.

Dann hat man mit dem Spark mit 100 mm vorn ein uphill williges Bike was aber auf den Trails eher unruhig ist, mit 120 mm vorn hat man das gefühl eine träge Ente zu bewegen. Wenn man ein CC Race-Bike will dann kann man sich vielleicht damit Arrangieren. 

Aber Rahmen Risse hatte ich nie.


----------



## sparkfan (5. August 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Na ich meine den Rahmen am  auffälligsten ist die Schwinge, das merkt man ganz deutlich wenn man in Kurven einfährt, ...



Das ist vielleicht die Erklärung, warum der Spark Rahmen mehr aushält  Er gibt besser nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. August 2011)

Mein Ersatzrahmen ist leider noch nicht da. Ich befürchte, das wird noch eine Weile dauern. Deswegen habe ich (zu viel) Zeit, um über (mehr oder weniger sinnvolle) Alternativszenarien zu denken. Z.B. ich kaufe mir jetzt sofort ein anderes Bike und mit dem Komponenten vom Sting und einem anderen Rahmen baue ich ein neues Bike für meinen Sohn oder meine Frau. Da ich einen XL-Rahmen habe, wäre die Schaftlänge der Gabel (Fox F32 RLC FIT 120mm tapered) bestimmt kein Problem. Ev. die Einbauhöhe oder die Tatsache, dass sie konifiziert (tapered) ist.

Welchen Alu- oder Carbon-Rahmen, neu oder gebraucht würdet ihr nehmen? Mit welchem Rahmen kann ich die meisten Komponenten sinnvoll wiederverwenden?

Komponenten:
Gabel - Fox F32 RLC FIT 120mm QR15 tapered
Dämpfer - Fox RP23 XV BV, 190mm
Laufräder - DT Swiss XPW 1600 QR15/X-12. Laut DT Swiss kann das HR auf alle anderen Achsenstandards umgebaut werden. Beim VR weiss ich noch nicht.
Kurbel - Truvativ Noir 44x32x22
Umwerfer - Shimano XTR 3-fach
Kassette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel - SRAM X0 9fach
Sattel - Fi'zi:k Tundra Carbon
Sattelstütze - Syntace P6 Carbon 31.6mm
Vorbau - Syntace F109 Oversized
Lenker - Syntace Carbon Lowrider Oversized
Bremsen - Formula R1 Carbon (180/180)

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.

PS: Sämtliche Komponenten einzeln verkaufen wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Schimcu (8. August 2011)

Hallo sparkfan,

nach meinem Urlaub schick ich den Rahmen auch weg. Also ich werde es so machen das wenn ich den beuen Rahmen bekomme sofort das ganze Bike verkaufe. Finde nämlich die 2011 Rahmen von der Farbkombination nicht so schön. Zudem solls für mich kein Carbon Rahmen mehr sein, denke die Probleme werden immer wieder auftauchen.

Beste Greetz


----------



## sparkfan (8. August 2011)

Schimcu schrieb:


> Zudem solls für mich kein Carbon Rahmen mehr sein, denke die Probleme werden immer wieder auftauchen.



Ich gebe nicht so schnell auf. Mich stört nur die Zwangspause. Deswegen suche ich nach Alternativen.


----------



## Vincy (8. August 2011)

Bei einem AMS (Super)HPC bzw 110 könntest du die meisten Teile weiter verwenden. Nur den Dämpfer müßtest austauschen (165mm statt 190mm).


----------



## sparkfan (8. August 2011)

Ich dachte, die AMS Alurahmen haben alle ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Hat das AMS 110 doch ein tapered oder 1.5" Steuerrohr?


----------



## Vincy (8. August 2011)

Sorry, leider erst ab AM 130 ist tapered. Das AM 110 hat 1 1/8" semi-integrated. Die alten AMS 125 und AMS HPC haben 1.5".
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/pro-series/ams-110-sl/
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/pro-series/ams-130-race/
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpc-series/ams-hpc-team/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. August 2011)

leider sind die ams 130er optisch nen griff ins klo. mit der umlenkung kommt mein auge gar nicht klar...:kotz:


----------



## sparkfan (9. August 2011)

Das ist offenbar der Preis für 130mm Federweg bei dieser Geo 
Ich bleibe beim Sting. Obwohl ich momentan ein ziemlich gutes Angebot für ein Scott habe 

@rick-the-big: wie sieht es mit den Rissen im neuen Rahmen aus?


----------



## rick-the-big (9. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Das ist offenbar der Preis für 130mm Federweg bei dieser Geo
> Ich bleibe beim Sting. Obwohl ich momentan ein ziemlich gutes Angebot für ein Scott habe
> 
> @rick-the-big: wie sieht es mit den Rissen im neuen Rahmen aus?



Joa hat wieder leichte risse im lack,schrieb ich ja weiter oben schon. Was soll man machen,kriegen es anscheinend nicht hin. Nur schade dass der Kunde mal wieder zum reifmachen herhalten muss...


----------



## sparkfan (9. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Joa hat wieder leichte risse im lack,schrieb ich ja weiter oben schon.



Die meinte ich und wollte nur wissen, ob sich was geändert hat.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> Was soll man machen,kriegen es anscheinend nicht hin. Nur schade dass der Kunde mal wieder zum reifmachen herhalten muss...



Finde ich auch schade. Denn die Optik gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Und das Bike sonst auch.


----------



## rick-the-big (9. August 2011)

nee, geändert hat sich noch nix. wollte mal bis zum winter warten, will jetzt lieber nen bisschen fahren statt wieder zu schrauben... 

ja, mir gehts genau so, aber was will man machen. würden sie das sting in alu bauen - wie das stereo -, ich würds kaufen


----------



## sparkfan (9. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ja, mir gehts genau so, aber was will man machen. würden sie das sting in alu bauen - wie das stereo -, ich würds kaufen



Ich bin hartnäckig und bleibe momentan bei Carbon. Allerdings nicht von Cube  Ich liebe nun mal Hightech und technische Spielereien i.A.
Wenn ich mal genug davon habe und mich wieder auf die Basics besinne, werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Litevile Rahmen kaufen und mit den bereits vorhandenen Komponenten bestücken. Seit 2 Tagen lese ich alles, was ich über Liteville finde und muss sagen, ich finde (ausser Preis und meine momentane Technikverliebtheit) nichts, was dagegen spricht.


----------



## rick-the-big (9. August 2011)

ja, technik hin oder her, das teil muss halten!! hab kein bock, dass mir das ding iwann im urlaub in der schweiz   oder so verreckt...

seh grad dass du aus der schweiz kommst, war vor zwei wochen auch dort, in savognin in der nähe von st.moritz. war schön dort  

liteville ist an sich nen geiles teil, nur die optik gefällt mir nicht so...


----------



## sparkfan (9. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ja, technik hin oder her, das teil muss halten!! hab kein bock, dass mir das ding iwann im urlaub in der schweiz   oder so verreckt...



Und dann noch die Schlagzeilen in der Boulevardpresse 



rick-the-big schrieb:


> seh grad dass du aus der schweiz kommst, war vor zwei wochen auch dort, in savognin in der nähe von st.moritz. war schön dort



Wo warst du überall mit dem Bike unterwegs? Ich hoffe, das Wetter war einigermassen trocken. In letzter Zeit hat es da ziemlich viel geregnet.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> liteville ist an sich nen geiles teil, nur die optik gefällt mir nicht so...



Eben. Zuerst muss ich mich wieder auf die "inneren Werte" besinnen


----------



## rick-the-big (9. August 2011)

waren wegen des schlechten wetters erst in levigno terme in italien für 3 tage biken und sind dann weitergefahren nach savognin. 
wetter war in italien meist gut, in der schweiz auch relativ, nur deutlich kälter. 
wollten eigentlich nach st.moritz oder davos, da wars nur noch schlechter laut wetterbericht


----------



## rick-the-big (20. August 2011)

ich bins nochmal...
sagt mal, hat das stereo hpc eigentlich die gleichen probleme mit rissen an der umlenkung?
würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (20. August 2011)

Gute Frage. Ich vermute, im Stereo-Thread wirst du eher eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## rick-the-big (21. August 2011)

stimmt...  

mein 2011er rahmen sieht übrigens nicht gut aus, der riss wird größer und ist auch wieder auf beiden seiten der umlenkung. wenn jetzt das wetter schlechter wird, werd ich wohl mal wieder den rahmen tauschen... 
langsam kotzt mich die sache an. werde wohl mal cube ne email schreiben und fragen wie das jetzt weiter gehen soll, da ja anscheinend immer noch keine lösung gefunden wurde... 
schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn sich die cube mitarbeiter selbst mal dazu in diesem thread äussern würden, soweit ich weiß wird er ja betreut von denen...!?


----------



## Frajo_67 (21. August 2011)

Hallo

@rick-the-big



> schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn sich die cube mitarbeiter selbst mal  dazu in diesem thread äussern würden, soweit ich weiß wird er ja betreut  von denen...!?


 Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Ich selber warte noch auf einen neuen Rahmen, der aber leider zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist.

Vieleicht ist es von Nöten, wenn sich die Betroffenen mal zusammen tun, vieleicht geht dann was.

Da meine Garantie demnächst abläuft, muss ich den nächsten Rahmen selber bezahlen. So wie es jetzt aussieht hält so eine Rahmen bei meiner Fahrweise ca. 10-14 Monate.
Wenn der Rahmen aus "2011" auch nicht wirklich besser ist. Wäre eine Klage bei Cube, vielleicht ein gangbarer Weg.

Ein Anfang wäre schon gemacht, wenn sich Cube mal zu diesem Thema äußert und noch besser einen Vorschlag macht, wie man diese Problem ein für allemal aus der Welt schafft.


----------



## sparkfan (21. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> mein 2011er rahmen sieht übrigens nicht gut aus, der riss wird größer und ist auch wieder auf beiden seiten der umlenkung. wenn jetzt das wetter schlechter wird, werd ich wohl mal wieder den rahmen tauschen...



Mein Beileid.
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Ersatzrahmen. Wenn's noch lange dauert, dann bin ich ernsthaft am Überlegen, einen Liteville 301 Rahmen zu kaufen, die meisten Komponenten zu verbauen, den Dämpfer zu verkaufen und den Rahmen abzuschreiben. Wäre aber eine ziemlich teuere Alternative.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> werde wohl mal cube ne email schreiben und fragen wie das jetzt weiter gehen soll, da ja anscheinend immer noch keine lösung gefunden wurde...



Mach das. Ich bin echt auf die Antwort gespannt. Mittlerweile sind hier im Forum ein paar Leute davon betroffen. Es ist bei weitem kein Einzelfall mehr.



rick-the-big schrieb:


> schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn sich die cube mitarbeiter selbst mal dazu in diesem thread äussern würden, soweit ich weiß wird er ja betreut von denen...!?



Jeder Anwalt würde wahrscheinlich davon abraten. Es würde mich echt wundern, wenn Cube bzw. ein Cube-MA ernsthaft öffentlich etwas dazu sagen würde.


----------



## sparkfan (21. August 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> Da meine Garantie demnächst abläuft, muss ich den nächsten Rahmen selber bezahlen.



Relevant ist der Zeitpunkt der Reklamation. Oder meinst mit "den nächsten Rahmen" nicht den Rahmen, auf den du jetzt wartest?



Frajo_67 schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt aussieht hält so eine Rahmen bei meiner Fahrweise ca. 10-14 Monate.



Sanfter und schonender als ich fährt keiner. 500km nur Wald und Strasse. Keine Jumps, keine Drops. Ich bin lediglich 2-3 Mal ca. 6-7 Stufen, wie sie an jeder Ecke zu finden sind, langsam runtergefahren. Daran kann's nicht liegen. Irgendwo ist ein Wurm im Sting-Rahmen.


----------



## Vincy (21. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Stereo HPC 2010 und die Probleme bislang nicht. Fahre allerdings damit auch eher materialschonend.


----------



## Schimcu (21. August 2011)

Abend zusammen,

ich hatte ja schon gepostet das bei mir ebenfalls ein Riss vorhanden ist. Will das Rad die Woche wegschicken und bin echt gespant wie lange due ganze Abwicklung dauern wird. Ich finde die Aussage von Cube als Unternehmen sehr unprofessionel zu sagen wir haben derzeit keine Rahmen. Hoffe die lassen sich schnell was einfallen. Ich bin übrigens ca. 500km zu fahren allerdings etwa 80% Wald/Trails.


----------



## Frajo_67 (21. August 2011)

@sparkfan

 Die Reklamation läuft. Der neue Rahmen sollte ja auch schon eigentlich da sein.

Der Liefertermin ist nun aber auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.

  Was würde eigentlich dagegen sprechen einen Stereo-Rahmen zunehmen. Der scheint ja am HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel geändert zu sein, auf den Bilder ist da vielmehr Material.
Wenn auch wahrscheinlich schwerer als der Sting-Rahmen. Mit dem HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel aus dem Sting sollte der Federweg 120 mm ergeben.


----------



## PeterES (22. August 2011)

Hallo,
hatte das Problem an der Umlenkung auch, war aber nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen hier.
Dabei aber ein größeren Schaden am Schwingenlager entdeckt :-(  





Die Abwicklung ging aber sehr schnell !!
Mein Händler hat am Dienstag (16.8) bei Cube angerufen.
Neuer Rahmen kam am Donnerstag (18.8) 
Da zeigt sich der Vorteil wenn man einer Händler vor Ort hat 

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (22. August 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich dagegen sprechen einen Stereo-Rahmen zunehmen. Der scheint ja am HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel geändert zu sein, auf den Bilder ist da vielmehr Material.
> Wenn auch wahrscheinlich schwerer als der Sting-Rahmen. Mit dem HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel aus dem Sting sollte der Federweg 120 mm ergeben.



Ob das reicht und passt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Damit wäre aber die Garantiefrage definitiv geklärt


----------



## sparkfan (22. August 2011)

Der Riss sieht ziemlich ungesund aus 



PeterES schrieb:


> Die Abwicklung ging aber sehr schnell !!
> Mein Händler hat am Dienstag (16.8) bei Cube angerufen.
> Neuer Rahmen kam am Donnerstag (18.8)
> Da zeigt sich der Vorteil wenn man einer Händler vor Ort hat



Ich hab's auch über einen Händler vor Ort abwickeln lassen. Und was bringt mir das, wenn Cube trotzdem keinen Rahmen in meiner Grösse mehr lieferbar hat, der Händler vor Ort den Rahmen erst nach 1 Woche wegschickt, Cube vorher keinen Ersatzrahmen schickt, usw.?


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> @sparkfan
> 
> Was würde eigentlich dagegen sprechen einen Stereo-Rahmen zunehmen. Der scheint ja am HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel geändert zu sein, auf den Bilder ist da vielmehr Material.
> Wenn auch wahrscheinlich schwerer als der Sting-Rahmen. Mit dem HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel aus dem Sting sollte der Federweg 120 mm ergeben.


 
Der Stereo Hauptrahmen ist da schon etwas anders (andere Geometrie und Kinematik, dickeres Sitzrohr, verstärkt). Das höhere Gewicht kommt aber eher durch den Alu-Hinterbau. Zudem sind die Farben auch noch unterschiedlich.


----------



## PeterES (22. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Der Riss sieht ziemlich ungesund aus
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab's auch über einen Händler vor Ort abwickeln lassen. Und was bringt mir das, wenn Cube trotzdem keinen Rahmen in meiner Grösse mehr lieferbar hat, der Händler vor Ort den Rahmen erst nach 1 Woche wegschickt, Cube vorher keinen Ersatzrahmen schickt, usw.?



Hi,
Cube hat den Rahmen sofort geschickt! 
Das kommt auch auf das Vertrauen Händler-Cube an!
Aber der Schwarz/Rote Rahmen hab ich auch nicht mehr bekommen, 
dafür den Schwarz/Weiß!

Gruß


----------



## rick-the-big (22. August 2011)

so, grade mal den händler mit diesem foto des 2011er rahmens hier kontaktiert:


----------



## sparkfan (22. August 2011)

@rick-the-big: frag mal, ob du vielleicht einen 2012er Rahmen bekommst.
@PeterES: ich wollte einen Rahmen in Team Colour. Oder einen 2011er in Black Line. Offenbar gibt es nicht allzu viele mehr in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (22. August 2011)

wenns die 2012er überhaupt schon gibt?! 

aber ich hab die hoffnung aufgegeben, dass die 12er besser sein könnten...


----------



## der_fry (22. August 2011)

Hallo

Hab ja eigentlich überlegt meine "alten" Alu Stings in Rente zu schicken und auf die neuen Plastik Modelle umzusteigen. Aber wenn ich hier so mitlese werd ich wohl  noch ne weile warten. Was mich nur wundert ist das Cube das nicht in die Reihe bekommt. Ich fahre seit knapp 1,5 Jahren jetzt ein Haibike END FS das ich eher auf "Stereo" Niveau bewege und hab absolut keine Probleme damit...


----------



## rick-the-big (22. August 2011)

> Hab ja eigentlich überlegt meine "alten" Alu Stings in Rente zu schicken



zum glück hab ich mein solides alu sting auch noch aufgehoben  

trau mich gar nicht irgendein anderes carbon modell zu kaufen, weil ich mittlerweile echt carbon geschädigt bin...


----------



## sparkfan (22. August 2011)

der_fry schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist das Cube das nicht in die Reihe bekommt.



Mich wundert nichts mehr 
Im Ernst, ich kann's mir auch nicht erklären. Ein Erklärung wird es aber wohl geben.


----------



## rick-the-big (22. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ein Erklärung wird es aber wohl geben.




glaub ich weniger...sowas wird totgeschwiegen


----------



## sparkfan (22. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> glaub ich weniger...sowas wird totgeschwiegen



Wenn's dafür einen Ersatzrahmen gibt, der auch hält, wäre es mir sogar egal


----------



## rick-the-big (22. August 2011)

ja, aber das wird nicht der fall sein


----------



## Frajo_67 (22. August 2011)

Damit sollte ja alles klar sein. Rahmen aus 2011 auch Schrott 

 Ich für meinen Teil Ärgere mich immer noch, das ich mich beim ersten mal habe überreden lassen es noch mal mit einem neuen Rahmen zu versuchen. Vom Händler wurde mir immer wieder gesagt, das ich der einzige bin, der mit dem Sting Probleme hat.
Und jetzt führt meine Händler die Marke Cube nicht mehr, da es wohl zu viele Rückläufer gab.
Deshalb wohl auch das Problem mit der Lieferzeit, das war beim Tausch des ersten Rahmen noch ganz anders.

@ rick-the-big

 Es ist vieleicht besser denn Kauf des Rades zu wandeln, oder aber einen fetten Abschlag auf dem Kaufpreis aushandeln. Dann wieder ein schnödes Alurad und das Radfahren wieder genießen, ohne alle 100 km den Rahmen auf Risse untersuchen zu müssen.

Eigentlich schade, da sich das Rad echt toll fahren läßt.


----------



## rick-the-big (23. August 2011)

Meint ihr dass das möglich ist den kauf zu wandeln?denke schon dass die sich da anstellen werden. Aber eigentlich ist es mein gutes recht!


----------



## sparkfan (23. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Meint ihr dass das möglich ist den kauf zu wandeln?denke schon dass die sich da anstellen werden. Aber eigentlich ist es mein gutes recht!



Nach meinem Verständnis (und in Unkenntnis der deutschen Gesetze  ) müsstest du die Wandelung mit dem Verkäufer abwickeln und nicht mit Cube direkt. Der Verkäufer ist dein Vertragspartner. Sofern der Verkäufer das Recht auf Wandelung nicht explizit ausgeschlossen hat. In der Schweiz ist so was möglich und die viele Händler machen das auch. Keine Ahnung, ob in Deutschland das auch möglich ist.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann besteht das Recht auf Wandelung erst beim dritten Defekt (oder Reparaturversuch?). Das hat mit der Garantie von Cube jedoch nichts zu tun. Die Garantie, die Cube gewährt, ist unabhängig von der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung des Händlers.

Anyway, einfacher ist es, wenn du einen Anwalt fragst, was du in dieser Situation machen kannst/sollst und was sind die Erfolgschancen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich auch etwas kosten.

A propos Wandelung, m.W. wird noch die Nutzung in Abzug gebracht. D.h. du bekommst nicht den ganzen Betrag zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frajo_67 (23. August 2011)

[FONT="]ja so ist es.

nach dem dritten erfolglosen Rep.-Versuch ist eine Wandlung möglich.

Einen gewissen Abzug must Du hinnehmen.
Wie lange hast Du den dein Fahrrad schon?[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Habe meines jetzt schon zwei Jahre, die Wandlung hätte ich machen sollen, da hatte ich mein Fahrrad ca. 10 Monate.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Dreimal das selbe Problem mit dem Rahmen, alle paar Kilometer war der HAL Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel lose. Bin dann jedes mal zum Händler, bei diesem Preis des Rades hatte ich keine Lust die Schrauben nachzuziehen, dieses Problem war mit dem neuen Rahmen auch behoben.[/FONT]

    [FONT="]Da habe ich mich noch bequatschen lassen. Jetzt ist man schlauer.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Die tolle Fox gabel war auch schon defekt, da war was in der rechten Seite gebrochen. Und jetzt noch ca. 4300km fängt die linke Seite an zu ölen.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Früher bekam man da noch Qualität wenn man Geld ausgelegt hat.[/FONT]


----------



## rick-the-big (23. August 2011)

@frajo

hab das rad ca. 1,5 jahre...

naja, wegen ein paar loser schrauben würde ich nie was wandeln. mir ist in den alpen letztens auch die untere schraube der schwinge auf der kettenseite losgegangen. 
alles abgeschraubt und wieder festgemacht, feddich. 
wenn das nicht hilft bisl loctite.
aber son ständig brechender rahmen ist schon ne andere hausnummer. 

und bei 4300km und langsamen ölaustritt aus den siringen darfste dich eigentlich auch nicht beschweren. ich empfinde das als völlig i.o. und normal, sorry


----------



## rick-the-big (27. August 2011)

so, rahmen ist reklamiert. mein händler will sich nächste woche auf der eurobike mal mit cube in verbindung setzen und gucken ob die eine vernünftige lösung haben...
bin gespannt


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Cube Sting 2012*

*Sting Race* 




*Sting Pro* 





Preise:
Sting Pro 2699â¬
Sting Race 3499â¬


----------



## sparkfan (31. August 2011)

Danke für die Fotos. Leider beide nicht 100%-ig auf meinem Geschmack. Hoffentlich kommt noch etwas anderes. Ich warte nämlich immer noch auf einen Ersatzrahmen für meinen Sting in Team Colour.


----------



## rick-the-big (31. August 2011)

Ich sag die halten wieder nicht ;-) :-D


----------



## dragon07 (31. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Ich sag die halten wieder nicht ;-) :-D



ist auch meine sorge


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Es gibt leider nur die beiden Varianten. Angeblich 2012 zum letzten Mal. Wohl nur noch Auslaufware.


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Sind dieses mal sdie Gewichtsangaben realistischer, oder sind die Modelle einfach nur schwerer geworden (außerdem wird jetzt in mittlerer Rahmengröße gemessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (31. August 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Ich sag die halten wieder nicht ;-) :-D



Optimist


----------



## sparkfan (31. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt leider nur die beiden Varianten. Angeblich 2012 zum letzten Mal. Wohl nur noch Auslaufware.



Meinst du jetzt, dass Cube die Sting-Reihe einstellt?


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt, dass Cube die Sting-Reihe einstellt?


 

Ja, angeblich das Stereo auch. Ab 2013 sollen ganz neue Modelle kommen.
2012 hat das AMS 150 HPC und 29er Priorität. 2011 das AMS/Elite SHPC.
Beim Sting 2012 ist doch gut erkennbar, wie lieblos dort die Komponentenauswahl zusammen gesetzt sind.


----------



## MPK (31. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar in den nächsten Jahren kein potentieller Käufer der Sting / Stereo - Reihe, aber es wäre echt schade um diese schönen Rahmenvarianten.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Das Stereo wird man dann wohl noch 1-2 Jahre nebenbei laufen lassen, so wie bei der alten AMS Series (100/125). Schließlich sind deren Verkaufszahlen ja noch gut.
Der Modellzyklus ist 3-4 Jahre (Modellauffrischung oder Modellwechsel) und die derzeitigen Varianten gibt es seit Modelljahr 2009(2010 HPC). 
Das Fritzz wird auch seine letzten Tage haben.


----------



## rick-the-big (31. August 2011)

btw, mein kumpel hat nen cube carbon hardtail und ich musste schon ziemlich lachen als er mir den konstruktionsfehler unten im bereich tretlager/kurbelarm rechts gezeigt hat muhahaha    
vor allem weil cube es nicht geregelt bekommt nen vernünftigen schutz herzustellen, der nicht nach 500km durchgescheuert ist   naja, bei gefühlten 3mm abstand zum kleinsten ritzel auch nicht verwunderlich...
da hab ich mich echt gefragt obs auch leute gibt die die bikes testen bevor sie die auf den markt werfen...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frajo_67 (1. September 2011)

Gestern sollte es so weit sein. Der neue Rahmen war da und der Alte getauscht werden. Dann ein Anruf vom Händler, der Rahmen hätte wohl Lackschäden und er wurde in so nicht einbauen. Ok Reklamation und wieder warten.
  Ich weis ja nicht was die bei Cube so Treiben. Aber die Qualitätskontrolle scheint den Namen nicht verdient zu haben.
Wenn die noch nicht mal die Lackierung hinbekommen, ist es wohl illusorisch daran zu glauben, das das noch mal was wird mit dem Rahmen.
Und da wohl nächstes Jahr das "Sting" nicht mehr im Portfolio steht, wird da auch nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.

Zur zeit denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach Cube den Rücken zu kehren. Gibt ja noch andere schöne Räder.


----------



## rick-the-big (1. September 2011)

Kommt  mir bekannt vor mit dem lackfehler des tauschrahmens ;-)


----------



## sparkfan (2. September 2011)

Frajo_67 schrieb:


> Gestern sollte es so weit sein. Der neue Rahmen war da und der Alte getauscht werden. Dann ein Anruf vom Händler, der Rahmen hätte wohl Lackschäden und er wurde in so nicht einbauen. Ok Reklamation und wieder warten.



Mach mir keine Angst. Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch angekommen. Am Samstag wollte ich das ganze abholen.
Übrigens, der Lackschaden hätte auch beim Transport entstehen können. Habe ich auch mal gesehen.



Frajo_67 schrieb:


> Zur zeit denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach Cube den Rücken zu kehren. Gibt ja noch andere schöne Räder.



Hab's bereits getan. Weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich mit den Komponenten ein Liteville 301 aufbauen und den Rahmen verkaufen soll oder das Sting als ganzes verkaufen und alles neu kaufen soll.

EDIT: LV 301 wäre für meine Freundin. Ich schwanke zwischen Scott Spark und Scott Genius. Vielleicht sollte ich beides nehmen


----------



## rick-the-big (2. September 2011)

das cannondale jekyll wäre auch ne alternative für mich, absolutes porno-bike


----------



## sparkfan (2. September 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> das cannondale jekyll wäre auch ne alternative für mich, absolutes porno-bike



Mit anderen Rädern wäre


----------



## rick-the-big (2. September 2011)

auch mit den, die sind die fett die CB!


----------



## sparkfan (3. September 2011)

Mein Ersatzrahmen ist da, das Bike ist fahrbereit 
Jetzt wird's verkauft


----------



## rick-the-big (3. September 2011)

haha, das beste was du machen kannst


----------



## dragon07 (4. September 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mein Ersatzrahmen ist da, das Bike ist fahrbereit
> Jetzt wird's verkauft



HI

Kann ich verstehen, da ich krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren kann ist mein Rahmen noch ganz, sollte der sich aber dann zerlegen werde ich es wie du machen und mir dann 2012 Spark gönnen


----------



## sparkfan (4. September 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> ... da ich krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren kann ...



Gute Besserung!

Zum Thema Risse an der Befestigung des Umlenkhebels im Sitzrohr. Ich habe diese Woche mit jemanden gesprochen, der Carbobrahmen repariert. Und für seine Arbeiten auch Garantie gibt! Er meinte, die Risse sollten dauerhaft reparierbar sein. Man muss zwar etwas mehr Material auftragen, am Schluss würde man aber nichts mehr davon merken. Am Schluss wird das ganze auch sehr professionell lackiert. Ich schätze mit ca. EUR 200.- ist man (in Deutschland) dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (4. September 2011)

haste nen link oder so was ?


----------



## sparkfan (4. September 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> haste nen link oder so was ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8675303&postcount=41


----------



## Ustica (11. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Sting 2007. Seit letzen Sommer knackst das Fahrrad, das verrückte ist: ist das Fahhrad kalt es gibt keine Geräusche; fahre ich dann ein paar Kilometer im holprigen Gelände dann fängt es richtig an. Ein Cube Händler hat alle Lager nachgezogen aber das Problem ist geblieben und dann sogar akuter geworden. Dieses Jahr habe ich das knacksen auch am Sattelrohr festegestellt, ich habe etwa Montagepaste für Carbonteile drauf getan (Habe das Syntace P6) und das Problem war gelöst (obwohl natürlich die Paste das Rohr zerkrazt). 
Frage 1:nach Syntace sollte man Sylicon Spray benutzen: wisst ihr welches konkrete Produkt hierzu man kaufen sollte?

Na gut das knacksen ging leider dann weiter. Ich habe nun definitiv die Teile heraugefunden die das Knacksen verursachen: es sind die Sitzstreben. Ich packe diese mit meinen beiden Händen an und dann ziehe ich und drücke ich die Teile hoch und runter: ich konnte auf dieser Art und Weise das knacksen reproduzieren. Die Sitzstreben fühlen sich an als ob sie minimaler Spielraum hätten. Die gleiche Übung an die Kettenstreben verursacht keine Geräusche und die Kettenstreben fühlen sich deutlich steifer an. Die Lager am Gelenkehebel (Umlenkhebel) wurden allen mit 8Nm festgezogen und mit Loctite mittelfest geklebt. Horstlink genauso. Die Sitzstreben haben nur diese 2 Befestigungspunkte am Rahmen also was kann ich noch tun? Das Problem bleibt. Alle Lager wechseln?
Frage 2: Wie kann ich feststellen ob die Lager und v.a. welcher Lager kaputt sind?
Frage 3: Soll ich vielleicht sicherheitshalber alle Lager wechseln?
Ich habe gelesen ein ähnliches Problem wurde bei einem AMS gelöst indem man die Lager von aussen eingefettet hat. Vielleicht könnte ich mal das probieren.
Frage 4: Welches Fett soll ich für diesen Versuch nehmen>>Kupferpaste?
Frage 5: Falls das Fett nicht helfen soll, gibt es eine Anleitung wie man die Cube Kugellager wechseln soll? 
Frage 6: Wo bekomme ich die Ersatzteile, kennt ihr eine Adresse?
Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## fp50beh (12. September 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Riß am Umlenkhebel und Bremssattelaufnahme. Letztes Jahr war es die Kettenstrebe (meine Rahmennummer war nicht aufgelistet in der Rückrufliste).
Der Rahmen wird von Cube ersetzt auch wenn es wahrscheinlich erst mal in Farbe Teamline sein wird weil Blackline z.Z. nicht da ist. Blackline gibt es ab November wieder. :-(
Habe ehrlich gesagt die Nase langsam voll von dem sch. Ding. Jedes Jahr etwas anderes und der ganze Streß mit Umbau usw...
Das Rad ist wirklich Klasse, läßt sich super fahren, sieht toll aus aber was bringt das alles wenn man jedes Jahr was neues hat und nicht eine Saison ohne Werkstatt genießen kann. Und wenn man fahren kann, hat man immer im Hinterkopf--> kann ich jetzt hier entlang fahren oder bricht dir jetzt das Teil unterm Arsch weg???


----------



## Ustica (12. September 2011)

Oops, ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht gleich an einen Riss gedacht. Bist du sicher, dass auch die 2007er Modelle davon betroffen sind? Sieht man den Riss von aussen oder braucht das eine Werkstattinspektion? Ich hoffe es ist nicht gleich so schlimm


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2011)

Du hast die alte Alu-Version. Seit 2009 gibt es die Carbon-Version. http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2330
Frag mal bei H&S ob die noch einen alten Lagersatz haben. Ansonsten beim Cube-Händler bestellen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html


----------



## Ustica (13. September 2011)

Danke Vincy. Auf Bikedisount ist mein Modell leider nicht aufgelistet (Sting 2007). Und wenn ich es mit dem Fett probiere? Was würdest du dazu empfehlen? Welches Fett soll ich dazu kaufen?


----------



## Schimcu (15. September 2011)

Abend,

so vor ca. 10 Tagen habe ich mein Bike eingeschickt (wg. einem Riss, ich berichtete) der Händler meint er schaut sich das an und wird es an Cube weiterleiten. Jetzt der Knaller, heute kommt DHL und stellt mir das Rad auf den Hof, ich packe aus und sehe das es der 2010 Rahmen ist (schwarz/rote Lackierung). Dachte die Dinger gibts nicht mehr?! Werde morgen mal anrufen warum ich nicht informiert wurde...


----------



## rick-the-big (16. September 2011)

Schimcu schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> so vor ca. 10 Tagen habe ich mein Bike eingeschickt (wg. einem Riss, ich berichtete) der Händler meint er schaut sich das an und wird es an Cube weiterleiten. Jetzt der Knaller, heute kommt DHL und stellt mir das Rad auf den Hof, ich packe aus und sehe das es der 2010 Rahmen ist (schwarz/rote Lackierung). Dachte die Dinger gibts nicht mehr?! Werde morgen mal anrufen warum ich nicht informiert wurde...




hehe, mal sehen wie lang das teil hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schimcu (16. September 2011)

Das sag uch dir... bloß wie kann man als Hersteller etwas weitergeben wovon man weiß das es nicht funktioniert.
Mein Händler meinte heute nur am Telefon das er es nicht beeinflussen konnte und Cube den Rahmen Komentarlos als Ersatzrahmen zugeschickt hat. tztztz


----------



## rick-the-big (16. September 2011)

Ustica schrieb:


> Danke Vincy. Auf Bikedisount ist mein Modell leider nicht aufgelistet (Sting 2007). Und wenn ich es mit dem Fett probiere? Was würdest du dazu empfehlen? Welches Fett soll ich dazu kaufen?



also bei dir hats wie gesagt nix mit dem eigentlichem problem der neuen sting modelle zu tun. ich schätze mal du hast einfach iwo dreck drin. schau mal unter den sattelstreben, stütze, tretlager, umlenkhebel. mal alles saubermachen u leicht mit fett bestreichen. dann sollte es weg sein. 

falls du kein spiel in den lagern (hinterbau) hast, würde ich diese auch nicht tauschen. meine sind nach 6000km (beim 2006er modell) immer noch top. entsprechende pflege vorrausgesetzt. dass die leicht rasten ist auch relativ normal bei kugellagern die immer nur eine minimalbewegung machen. 
wie gesagt, hauptsache spielfrei


----------



## Ustica (17. September 2011)

Ok aber welches Fett nimmst du denn: Teflon Fett, Lager Fett, Keramik Fett, es gibt eine grosse Auswahl an Produkte. Was nimmt man am besten?


----------



## rick-the-big (17. September 2011)

Die lager die eine dichtscheibe drauf haben, brauchst du nicht fetten. die sind wartungsfrei. und für den rest wie sattelgestell z.b. kannst du irgendein fett nehmen was du grad da hast. da kommts nicht drauf an.


----------



## juanmasan (19. September 2011)

Sorry to write in English but I don't understand German. I am Spanish. I have a Cube Sting Super HPC 2010 with cracks on frame and on the chainstay. I would like to know if some of you with the Carbon Sting has had any problems and I would like to share the pictures of my bike with you to compare with the problems of your bikes. If you can show me your cracks it would be interesting for me to understand the real situation on the market.
Best regards.
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=26de92562a30c9c3&page=play&resid=26DE92562A30C9C3!1337

Leider schreiben sie in Englisch, aber ich verstehe nicht Deutsch. Ich bin Spanisch. Ich habe ein Cube Sting Super HPC 2010 mit Risse an rahmen und an der kettenstrebe vor Kratzern. Ich möchte einige von ihnen mit dem Carbon Sting hat keine Probleme, und ich möchte gerne die Bilder von meiner Fahrrad mit ihnen zu vergleichen mit den Problemen ihres bikes. Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## MPK (19. September 2011)

@Ustica

Ich hatte an meinem Sting grad ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte im Wiegetritt immer ein knackendes Geräusch. Nachdem ich das Tretlager komplett gesäubert habe, war ich der Meinung das es weg war. Doch als ich dann mal wieder ohne Musik auf den Ohren unterwegs war, habe ich wieder ein (helles) knackendes Geräusch festgestellt. Ich habe dann unterwegs das Lager (grüner Pfeil) gelöst, einmal ein wenig rechts und links zwischen dem axle link und der (Alu-) Hülse durchgepustet und dann das Ganze wieder festgezogen. Danach war das Geräusch weg. Da an diesem Lager ja auch die Sitzstreben befestigt sind, könnte das ja bei Dir das gleiche Problem sein.
(Sorry vorab für den Diebstahl - ich habe mir mal ein etwas älteres Foto aus diesem Fred gest... geborgt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ustica (19. September 2011)

@MPK: Danke es scheint als ob du auch mit Kopfhörer ständig fährst : ) Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch das Problem später gemerkt. Also gestern habe ich es endlich geschafft erstmal nur die Schrauben der Sitzstreben zu entfernen. Ich habe dann alles gesäubert, dazwischen lagen auch so eine Art von Alu Spacer. Ich habe also alles ausser die Kugellager rausgenommen gesäubert und gefettet. Ich habe auch die von dir beschriebenen Schrauben gelöst die Alu Hülsen entfernt und ein bisschen gesäubert. Das Knacksen ist weg aber ich muss erst mal damit eine Runde im Gelände fahren damit ich das definitiv bestätigen kann. Danke für deine Hinweise, falls es nochmal auftreten soll weiss ich woran es liegt>>vielleicht probiere ich dann mit Fett


----------



## Themeankitty (19. September 2011)

Hi juanmasan,
many here have these problems with their Sting framen, too.
You should contact your Shop, show them these cracks and then they should send your frame  to Cube.
Then you get a new one!


----------



## juanmasan (21. September 2011)

Hi Themeankitty, thank you for your answer, it's very difficult for me understand the contents of this forum because of the language (I use the web translator of google chrome). I am glad to confirm that is not a strange situation in the STING carbon frame.

Thank you again and best regards.



Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hi juanmasan,
> many here have these problems with their Sting framen, too.
> You should contact your Shop, show them these cracks and then they should send your frame  to Cube.
> Then you get a new one!


----------



## alfopper (23. September 2011)

Hallo.
Habe mir auch ein Sting gekauft. Modell 2009. Neu aus dem Laden.
Seriennr. auf der CUBE Homepage eingegeben. Volltreffer. Jetzt soll die Strebe getauscht werden.
Wenn man das hier so alles liest, heißt das für mich, das die nächste Strebe auch ein "Schaden" haben wird?  Würde das Bike gerne behalten.
Gibt es hier einen  Sting-Fahrer der "Schadenfrei" ist. Ist die Dunkelziffer noch höher?
Habe erst nach dem Kauf den Sting Tread entdeckt und gelesen.(...fahre sonst Canyon).

Gruß!
alfopper


----------



## Razzamatz (27. September 2011)

Hi.

Wie ich bereits in diesem Fred in POST #1098 geschrieben habe, kommt das Problem immer wieder.
Die dort eingeklebten Aluminium Teile haben einen anderen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten als das Carbon. Der Lack kann diese Dehnung nicht ausgleichen und reißt dann.
Das gilt für die Hauptlagerbuchse, Bremssattelaufnahme hinten und die beiden x12 Ausfallenden (von unten gucken)

FunCorner aus Hameln (angeblich Europas größter Cube Händler) wickelt diese Schäden einfach und schnell ab.

Ich fahre mit den Rissen seit Februar 2011 ohne Probleme.
Frühjahr 2012 werde ich den Rahmen wieder tauschen lassen. Nur schade das es keine Teamline mehr gibt.

Razzamatz


----------



## dragon07 (28. September 2011)

Na ja, so lange es nur Risse im Lack sind geht es noch aber an dem Sattelrohr oberhalb der Umlenkung reißt ja schon das Carbon ein und das habe ich auch schon mehrfach gesehen.

Fun Corner wickelt das wirklich ziemlich Problemlos ab.


----------



## Gonzo3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier!

Muss den alten Fred nochmal aktivieren. Bei meinem Cube Sting Mod. 2010 löst dich häufig die Verschraubung der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (Fox Float), was Knartzgeräusche nach sich zieht. Richtig festziehen geht nur schwer wegen der sehr kleinen Imbusaufnahme links (2 oder 2,5? Weiß ich gerade nicht).
Die breiten Buchsen sollen doch wohl fest mit den Rahmen verbunden sein, so dass sich nur das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge auf dem Bolzen drehen kann, oder?

Wie kriegt man das dauerhaft fest, mit Schraubensicherungslack vielleicht?

Gruß
Mathes


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2011)

Mit Loctite 243 mittelfest. http://www.loctite.de/cps/rde/xchg/...edDotUID=0000000276|pageIndex=0|action=search|
Drehmomentwerte http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf
Oben sind da die Buchsen nicht fest (da 3-teilig), nur unten.
Die Buchsen müssen *seitlich zum Dämpferauge hin* etwas Spiel haben, damit der Dämpfer nicht geklemmt wird.


----------



## Gonzo3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi Vincy,
Danke für die Tipps!

Gruß
Mathes


----------



## DanielSuetel (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte mich einreihen in die Trauergemeinde der defekten Stings.

Am Juni diesen Jahres habe ich mir ein Cube Sting XTR 2010 Teamline im Internet geshopped.

Drei Monate ist alles gut gegangen bis dann Anfang des vierten Monats merkwürdige Knackgeräusche auftraten.

Routinemäßig wurden Sattel und Sattelstütze und diverse andere Teile gecheckt was auch scheinbar Erfolg brachte.

Gestern wurde die Knackgeräusche immer schlimmer, schon während der Tour.

Nun kannte ich diesen Thread schon durch meine Recherchen bezüglich der Knackgeräusche und wusste wo ich suchen musste.

An beiden Horstlinks, unterseitig Risse sowie am Hauptlager der Kettenstrebe antriebsseitig Anriss des Lagersitzes im Hauptrahmen  umlaufend ca 270°.

Auf deutsch heißt das wohl der Rahmen ist hin. 

Bilder gibt es hier :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627885381263/#

Keine Sprünge, keine Drops , nur CC durch die norddeutsche Tiefebene.
Ich wiege 75 Kilo. 

Ich bin ganz schön enttäuscht denn auch mein Cube fällt nicht unter die Rahmen die in der Rückrufaktion genannt worden sind .

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse über Cubes Reaktion auf die Häufung dieser Vorfälle ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juanmasan (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Daniel, sorry to say but this problem is not solved since 2009. Cube has a design problem and is just giving frames in warranty until the two years warranty period. Later you will have a very light bike that soon or later will repeat this kind of problem (In Norway I know one customer that has broken in warranty 4 frames from 2009,2010 and 2011). I will create a group in facebook to try to join all customers possible with your problem, my problem and the problem of hundreds of cube sting owners. I don't speak german so I hope you can understand it in English and will put the link of this facebook group in this forum because seems than many people on this forum faced the same problem.
Even though you are free to request new frame and chain stay in warranty and sure they will give you a new one. Let's see how long will stay in the right condition.
Best Regards.

I put a link on the Cube Official Web Page where I am putting all the pictures that I find. You can do same and if all of us we put our cases there maybe finally they will design a definitive solution without breakage anymore.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2368116114671&set=o.323916347621&type=1&theater



DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich möchte mich einreihen in die Trauergemeinde der defekten Stings.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielSuetel (30. Oktober 2011)

Juan,

first of all thank you for sharing the pain with me.

Its maybe a good idea to gather the Sting user together to put more pressure on the vendor.

I always wonder if there is something like a european law that protects customers regarding similar incidents.

If the truth is, and my intent is not to say that its leading to a wrong design, but lets just guess it is shoudnt a company as big as Cube take back those bikes and pay a refund to the customers ?

I think that would be fair and if I would recognize such a step from Cube I would not hesitate to buy another bike from them.

We all know that that will not happen right, so I need to change the brand.

Godamn, my freetime activity is expensive indeed


----------



## juanmasan (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Daniel, I have no experience in an European law, I think that you have to go through local laws to defend your rights as a customer. Even though, as an example, here in Spain, the customer protection office has an international service but I don't know how effective can be to put a claim on that intenational customer service to finally get my money back in this case.
Good luck and enjoy the mountain biking!!!! with Cube or without.



DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Juan,
> 
> first of all thank you for sharing the pain with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzo3 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Das sieht ja übel aus. Fällt aber auch bsonders an den weißlackierten TE-Rahmen auf. Ich habe den nur klar lackierten Rahmen in Carbonoptik (Mod. 2010, gefetigt in 2010 d.h. nicht zurückgerufen), da würde man derartige Risse wahrscheinlich nur sehr schwer bemerken. Werde meinen Rahmen aber mal gründlich inspizieren.
Viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation.

Gruß
Mathes


----------



## juanmasan (5. November 2011)

Hello all, I have just started one group on facebook to share the experience with cracks on frame and on chainstay. Would be great to get your pictures there in order to understand which is the quantity of cases and type of cracks appearing on our model. Best regards.


http://www.facebook.com/groups/250048325044324/


----------



## DanielSuetel (8. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Ich bekomme von Cube, wie erwartet, einen neuen Rahmen.

Sehr froh über das unkomplizierte Verfahren frage ich mich natürlich wie lange der halten wird.

Großen Dank geht an einen lokalen Bikeshop in Hamburg der, obwohl nicht dort erworben alles für mich regelt. 

Ich habe mich für einen schwarz blauen Rahmen entschieden, als Ersatz für meinen Teamline. Ob ich einen 2012er erhalte weiß ich noch nicht.

Soviel dazu

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Gummischwain (9. November 2011)

.


----------



## Nuss (21. November 2011)

Ich habe den Thread zwar fast vollständig gelesen, aber trotzdem ganz konkret die Frage:

Sind die Probleme am Rahmen auch beim 2011 Modell aufgetreten oder ist inzwischen etwas bekannt?

Ich überlege mir im Outlet das "Race" Sting 2011 zu holen. 

Nuss


----------



## DanielSuetel (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

also im Thread steht definitiv das auch 2011er Rahmen mit dem bekannten Schadensbild ausgefallen sind.

Ich habe als Ersatz für meinen 2010 er Teamline einen 2012 Schwarz-Blauen Rahmen bekommen.

Designtechnisch ein Supergau weshalb ich jetzt auch noch einmal kräftig in Anbauteile investiere.

Wem das Design egal ist der kann sich ja ein Sting älteren Baujahrs zulegen, wem das nicht egal ist sollte darauf achten das das angestrebte Modell möglichst dem der aktuellen Modellreihe ähnelt.

Im Grunde genommen scheint aber weiterhin unbekannt ob der Fehler von der Konstruktion herrührt oder einfach ein Verabeitungsproblem ist.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (21. November 2011)

Also ich hab einen 2011er rahmen der definitiv auch gerissen ist. mein zweiter...


----------



## Nuss (22. November 2011)

Dann muss ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich ein Sting kaufe. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass nur sehr wenige 2011 defekt waren, aber 2009/2010 eine erhebliche Anzahl.
Außerdem sind meine fast 90kg eh nicht immer materialschonend, gerade wenns um die Belastungen im Tretlagergehäuse geht.


----------



## fleckmorry (29. November 2011)

So der Spaß hat jetzt ein Ende bin mit dem Sting 40 Km gefahren oder ein bisschen mehr und jetzt das typische Schadensbild des Stings:


----------



## Themeankitty (29. November 2011)

Beim 2ten Bild is der Riss typisch für das Sting! Des haben se fast alle ^^


----------



## DanielSuetel (29. November 2011)

wow fleckmorry, 40km , das gibt es ja gar nicht !!!

CUBE wie wäre es denn mal mit einer offiziellen Stellungsnahme ?

Fleckmorry, das ist ein 2011er Rahmen ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## rick-the-big (29. November 2011)

schau mal an deiner umlenkung, das dicke lager im rahmen. ist eigentlich auch sehr typisch. unten an der bremse hatte ich an keinem meiner rahmen nen riss, das große lager an der wippe war immer von einem riss umzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (30. November 2011)

Scheinbar hat Cube seine Strategie geändert, ich weiß von einem Fall da wurde die Garantie Abwicklung abgelehnt mit der Begründung der Besitzer habe Bauliche Veränderungen Vorgennomen dabei war die Kurbel getauscht worden und der Riss war im Sitzrohr an der Umlenkung, bei nem andern war die Info ausnahmsweise da er auch Baulich Veränderungen vorgenommen hat, Sattel und Züge waren andere, ich glaube da die Stings nicht mehr hergestellt werden versuchen die da so Raus zu kommen.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Themeankitty (30. November 2011)

@dragon07 Die 2012 Sting Rahmen sind doch baugleich mit den 2011, oder ?


----------



## fleckmorry (30. November 2011)

@DanielSuetel Es ist ein 2010er Modell.


----------



## dragon07 (1. Dezember 2011)

@Themeankitty so wie ich es in Willingen gehört habe werden die 2011 die auch die 2012 sind verkauft und dann soll es vorbei sein mit den Sting


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Dragon07
JA, das kann schon sein, dass dann Schluß ist, laut Gerüchten soll das Stereo 2013 auch abgeschafft werden,
 oder es wird komplett überarbeitet, denn der Rahmen ist ja auch seit 2009 gleich geblieben!


----------



## Gonzo3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein paar Fragen zum allg. Sting-Problem, vielleicht hat ja jemand dazu Ideen oder sogar Antworten:

1. Wieviel Prozent der verkauften Sting haben wohl schätzungsweise Lack- und/oder Carbonrisse? Oder andersrum: Gibt es glückliche Sting-Carbon-Fahrer?

2. Kann es sein, dass es bei Lackrissen bleibt, ohne dass das Carbon selbst beschädigt ist (d.h. Rahmen bleibt noch funktionstüchtig)?

3. Merkt man immer z.B. an Knackgeräuschen, wenn der Rahmen (nicht nur der Lack) beschädigt ist?

4. Gibt es einen Betriebszeitraum, innerhalb dem i.d.R. Rahmenschäden auftreten? Oder kann man z.B. sagen, wenn nach einem Jahr nichts passiert ist, bleibt's auch so?

5. Wenn Cube immer nur (bestenfalls) Rahmen tauscht, was ist dann ein dauerhafter Ausweg über das Garantieende hinaus? Bleibt uns dann irgendwann nur der Neuaufbau auf einem anderen Rahmentyp?

Gruß
Mathes


----------



## DanielSuetel (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

zu 3. kann ich sagen das ich erst Rissbildung im Lack hatte, danach traten Knackgeräusche im Wiegetritt auf. 

Die kurz danach durchgeführte Sichtkontrolle ergab das Lackrisse im Bereich der Horstlinks zu finden wahren und das Hauptschwingenlager sich aus dem Carbon des Rahmens gelöst hatte.
Das verursachte dann wohl die Knackgeräusche.

Ich bin mit dem Rad ca 1000km gefahren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## rick-the-big (25. Januar 2012)

so ich kram das mal wieder hoch hier, hab mein sting jetzt gegen ein stereo aus 2012 mit 150rlc gabel getauscht. denke das is ein fairer deal und hoffe dass ich den stress jetzt los bin. 
nebenbei hab ich mir noch ein cannondale jekyll geholt, welches auch sehr geil is


----------



## rosso19842 (14. Februar 2012)

also ich werde von meinem sting auf das ams 130 umsteigen!!hab keine lust mehr auf carbon!!hab gefragt ob ich nicht ein ams 130race rahmen mit dämpfer und gabel bekomme!!wäre ein guter tausch wenn cube das macht!!!hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit einem rahmentausch auf ein anderes modell???

mfg


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Februar 2012)

Würdest du einen post über deinem mal lesen, hättest du gesehen dass ich das schon hinter mir habe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (14. Februar 2012)

ja ich meinte ja mit gabel und dämpfer!!du hast ja nur ne gabel bekommen


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Februar 2012)

Wie nur ne Gabel? liest du überhaupt? hab Nen stereo rahmen und ne talas fit rlc bekommen. den Dämpfer gabs nicht weil der alte auch passt. also gena das, was du wissen wolltest ;-)


----------



## MPK (15. Februar 2012)

Echt schade um die schönen Rahmen. Ich finde den Sting-Rahmen immer wieder einfach traumhaft. Da sollte wohl Cube lieber wieder auf Alu setzen. Oder die Sting-Carbon-Rahmen ruhig 50 - 100,- EURO teurer und dafür haltbarer machen.


----------



## rick-the-big (15. Februar 2012)

Jap finde ich auch. Hätte es ein alusting gegeben hätte ich das lieber genommen. bin mal gespannt wie sich das mit dem carbon entwickeln wird bei cube....


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2012)

Ist nur erstaunlich, dass es bei deren Stereo HPC eher selten auftrifft.
Aber man soll ja nicht den Teufel heraufbeschwören, bislang habe ich damit keine Probleme. Toi, Toi, Toi! 
Mal abwarten, was da demnächst für Nachfolgemodelle kommen. Das AMS 150 SHPC ist auch recht interessant.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. Februar 2012)

brauch nicht jemand ein xtr umwerfer für ein sting??


----------



## elgafo (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Ich poste jetzt auch mal meine Bilder vom kaputten Sting. Die Risse sind mir eigentlich egal, aber wurde hier schon gesagt, ob die wirklich richtig übel sind oder eher nur optisch???  
Außerdem interessiert mich auch die Frage, ob´s Leute gibt, bei denen das Ding hält???
Je nachdem, welches Rahmendesign zurückgeschickt wird, können wir ja ne Tauschbörse für Schwingen udn so aufmachen. Meins ist (noch) Greenline.
Ach ja, bin jetzt auch nicht so der Hardcore Fahrer, auch wenn ich im Sommer am Gardasee und in den Schweizer Alpen war. Trotzdem: Jetzt wird erstmal wieder das 99er S-Works gefahren. 
Saludos & Alaaf, Philipp


----------



## stiefelriemen (21. Februar 2012)

Hi

Fährt bzw. hat jemand hier noch ein Sting  Baujahr 2008 ?

Mfg


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Februar 2012)

du meinst das erste sting? ja, habe ich (zwar nich 08, aber 06)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiefelriemen (21. Februar 2012)

Hi

 Gekauft 08 kenn mich bei cube nicht so aus ab wann das Sting gebaut wurde.
Es ist ein alu Sting Teamline.
Ich hab da das Problem das ich keine Sattelklemme finde die richtig passt.
34,9 ist meine Stütze und das Stützrohr vom Hauptrahmen hat außen 38,5mm
Zur Zeit hab ich eine Klemme von Hope drauf aber die passt nicht richtig, diese geht sau schlecht drauf.
Der Spalt steht soweit auf, so das ich die Schraube gegen eine längere ersetzen musste. 

Was für eine Klemme ist da verbaut original bzw. welche passt dort?

mfg


----------



## manbearpig (21. Februar 2012)

Das 08er war auch mal in meinem Besitz. Allerdings hatte ich die schwarze, eloxierte Version. Verbaut hatte ich damals die Syntace Superlock Klemme in 38mm. Ob das bei der Teamline Lackierung Probleme gibt, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Syntace hat wohl auch eine 38,5mm Klemme im Angebot, bei Hibike steht aber mindestens 2 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Gruß Timo


----------



## stiefelriemen (21. Februar 2012)

Hi

Ja das hab ich schon gesehen bei hibike nur meine Klemme von Hope ist  eine 38,5 und die passt nicht.
Deswegen hab ich bedenken wenn ich mir die Syntace bestelle und die passt auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## manbearpig (21. Februar 2012)

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Da musst du dich wohl gedulden, bis sich ein Alu Teamline Besitzer meldet. Oder du schreibst ganz frech direkt einen an


----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2012)

Die von Syntace dürfte da passen.



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=007aohfclc.jpg


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab Nen teamline von 06 und auch die syntace klemme ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiefelriemen (21. Februar 2012)

[FONT="]Danke euch auch für das Bild

rick the big wärest du so nett und misst mal dein Stützrohr Außen maß am Rahmen.

Wenn das übereistimmt mit meinem Maß muss ich mir unbedingt die Syntace Klemme besorgen.[/FONT]


----------



## rick-the-big (22. Februar 2012)

Brauch ich nich messen, die sind gleich.  ;-)


----------



## stiefelriemen (22. Februar 2012)

Hi

Gut OK ich besorg mir die Syntace Klemme.
Was ich bloß nicht verstehe warum passt die 38,5 von HOPE nicht aber egal.

Danke euch 

Mfg Tom


----------



## wengertflitzer (22. Februar 2012)

stiefelriemen schrieb:


> [FONT="]
> ...rick the big wärest du so nett und misst mal dein Stützrohr Außen maß am Rahmen...
> [/FONT]



Bin nicht rick, und auch nicht big, habe aber mal mein Alu-Sting/Hydroformed-Rahmen/Teamline an der Wunschstelle gemessen: 38.5 mm, Stütze selbst 35 mm. Besorge Dir die Syntace in diesem Maß, und gut ist's!

Keep on rollin'


----------



## stiefelriemen (22. Februar 2012)

Danke dir  hab sie heute bestellt

mfg


----------



## rick-the-big (22. Februar 2012)

wengertflitzer schrieb:


> Bin nicht rick, und auch nicht big, habe aber mal mein Alu-Sting/Hydroformed-Rahmen/Teamline an der Wunschstelle gemessen: 38.5 mm, Stütze selbst 35 mm. Besorge Dir die Syntace in diesem Maß, und gut ist's!
> 
> Keep on rollin'



der richtigkeit halber erwähn ich eben noch, dass die stütze nen durchmesser von 34,9mm hat, nicht dass hier die nächsten missverständnisse aufkommen

ansonsten danke fürs messen, aber ich habs mir schon denken können


----------



## DieMammuts (6. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin momentan mir mein Sting HPC umzubauen bzw. will die Teile meines "alten" Bikes zu verwenden...

Gibt nun Problem mit der Kind Shock i950r, der Sitzwinkel ist einfach zu groß und ich komme mit der Nase des Sattels nicht weiter runter...(Stütze ohne Versatz!) 

​ 
Also muss eine neue her, nur steht nirgendwo für welch einen max Winkel denn die verwendet Stützen werden können...

Favorit ist die Rock Shox Reverb (schon an einem Sting/ Stereo hier gesehen) oder natürlich noch besser die Reverb Stealth - aaaaaaber da es keinerlei Bohrungen im HPC Rahmen gibt scheint es wohl ausichtslos oder nicht? Gibt es hierzu schon Vorschläge? 

Im Stereo Threat gibt es wohl ein paar aber die Themen wurden nie ganz zu ende geführt...!

Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## Vincy (6. März 2012)

Die Reverb Stealth gibt es nur als OEM (Scott, Trek). Die Reverb kannst da aber verwenden.


----------



## DieMammuts (20. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> ... Die Reverb kannst da aber verwenden.



Danke für die Antwort! Gekauf - verbaut - passt! 

Zwar ein wenige umgewöhnen, Bedienung von der KS zur RS...

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## oiini (22. März 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier und brÃ¤uchte mal Eure Meinung.
Mir hat heute ein HÃ¤ndler ein Cube Sting Alu aus 2009 angeboten. Er sagte das Bike hÃ¤tte damals 2600 â¬ gekostet und er wÃ¼rde es mir fÃ¼r 1800 verkaufen. Das Bike ist neu. Haltet ihr den Preis fÃ¼r ok?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Oiini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (23. März 2012)

Das Sting aus Alu gab es nur bis 2008. Also versucht dich der Händler da schon mal zu verarschen. Den Preis halte ich für ein mindestens 4 Jahre altes Bike für zu hoch.


----------



## rick-the-big (23. März 2012)

Zu viel fürs Alu sting


----------



## oiini (23. März 2012)

mcnesium83, das wäre dann ja mehr wie dreist von dem Typen 

Gibts im Netz irgendwo eine Übersicht über Modellhistorien?


----------



## rick-the-big (23. März 2012)

Hm da gibts keine Grössen historien. bis 2008 Alu, danach carbon ;-)


----------



## oiini (23. März 2012)

ok was würdet ihr max ablatzen? Er sagte damals hätte das 2600 gekostet.

Aber eigentlich gehört der Deal abgesagt wenn der schon ein Jahr be********n will


----------



## mcnesium83 (23. März 2012)

Wie ist es denn grob ausgestattet? Ansonsten ist eine Preisschätzung bisl schwierig.


----------



## DieMammuts (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

nur mal so zur Info:
Habe letzte Woche auch ein Sting HPC 2010 bei einem Händler mit 2 Buchstaben in Bonn gekauft 

-> NP: 2.799  
--> stand dort für 1.799  
---> gehandelt bis auf 1.499  und mitgenommen...

Aber das ist auf jeden Fall to much!


----------



## oiini (23. März 2012)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn grob ausgestattet? Ansonsten ist eine Preisschätzung bisl schwierig.



XT Schaltwerk
LX SChalthebel
Magura Hydraulik Scheibenbremsen
Mehr Details weiß ich leider nicht und ich denke auf Grund des o.g. läßt sich auch nicht wirklich was sagen.

Ich frag mal nach den genauen Details beim Händler auch wenns Stand heute mit 1800 viieeeeel zu überteuert ist. Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja auch 900 gedrückt 

Nur leider der Fakt dass es kein 2009er sein kann makes me angry - Täuschungsversuch.


----------



## oiini (23. März 2012)

Also dass es sich um ein 2008er handelt hat er zugegeben.

Weitere Ausstattung:

Ausstattung ist komplett XT bis auf die Schaltheben, die sind LX
mit Fox F32 Gabel und
Manitou SPV Dämpfer, sowie Cross Ride Laufräder.
Bremse ist die Magura Martha.

Was sagt ihr jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (24. März 2012)

kauf dir lieber für das geld ein rad das dem heutigen baujahr entspricht!!alleine die geometrien sind viel besser und die komponenten auch!!ich würde so ein altes bike nicht kaufen!!


----------



## oiini (24. März 2012)

@rosso: ja, habe den Gedanken bereits beerdigt.

@all: danke für Eure Hülfe - cooles Forum hier.


----------



## DieMammuts (28. März 2012)

Guten Abend, hab mal wieder ne kleine Frage.

Habe soeben einen neuen Lenker und Vorbau angebaut und mir ist beim Zusammenbau aufgefallen, dass in meinem Sting garkeine Aheadkralle verbaut war...?

Ist das beim Sting Standart oder passt da was nicht?
Kannte es sind immer nur mit Kralle und Schraube von oben zum "festziehen"...

wie bekommt man denn nun am besten den Steuersatz fest - Schraubzwinge?  

Vielen Dank für die Infos und herzliche Grüße aus dem Sauerland,
Martin


----------



## mcnesium83 (28. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist Acros "The Clamp" verbaut. Lenkspiel wird über ein kleine Madenschraube eingestellt. Anleitung gibts hier: http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/Montageanleitung_TheClamp.pdf


----------



## Vincy (28. März 2012)

Dann hast da wahrscheinlich den speziellen Acros Steuersatz Ai-71 "The Clamp".
Der wurde beim Cube Sting bis Modelljahr 2010 verwendet.
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/THE-CLAMP:::3_91_144.html


----------



## DieMammuts (29. März 2012)

Klasse - wieder was gelernt! 
Ich kannte es halt vorher immer anders! Muss ich wohl heute abend mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen das Teil.... 

Vielen Dank für diese Auskunft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fp50beh (6. April 2012)

DieMammuts schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin momentan mir mein Sting HPC umzubauen bzw. will die Teile meines "alten" Bikes zu verwenden...
> 
> ...


Hallo.
Ich habe damals an der unteren (wo der Sattel aufliegt) Aufnahme ein Langloch reingefräst und somit ein bißchen mehr Spielraum bekommen


----------



## fp50beh (6. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Ausgangsbasis war die RX blackline Ausstattung 2010. Der Rahmen wurde letztes Jahr wegen der bekannten Probleme getauscht. Ging alles ziehmlich Problemlos über die Bühne und hält bis heute alles tadellos.
Nutze das Bike regelmäßig im anspruchsvollem Gelände, was man sicher am Umbau sieht. Das Sting macht also nicht nur als Race oder Maraton Bike Spaß. 
Wenn jemand weiß welche Nadellager ich verbauen kann und mir das verrät, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Habe selber nur eine englische Seite ( http://www.enduroforkseals.com/index.html ) aber habe da null Durchblick ob ich da was passendes bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## Vincy (6. April 2012)

Meinst du da die Dämpferbuchsen? Dann nimm lieber igus-Gleitlager mit Huber-bushings. Die Nadellager sind da leider nicht so langlebig.
Brauchst da 19 und 55mm Einbaubreite, mit 8mm Bohrung.
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/


----------



## fp50beh (6. April 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. War eben auf der Seite und das sieht vernünftig aus- ich werde das probieren.


----------



## elgafo (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
habe die Tage mein Sting 2010 bei eBay reingestellt, da ich auf ein Stereo umrüsten werde, etwas mehr Federweg kommt meinem Fahrstil doch entgegen, und die Marathons kann ich auch aufm Hardtail fahren.
Hatte neulich mal wegen der bekannten Risse gepostet, das Bike jetzt ist natürlich mit einem nagelneuen Austauschrahmen.
Also, wer gerne ein schickes und schnelles Sting möchte, der kann ja mal hier schauen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260996249690?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Viele Grüße & Frohe Ostern, Philipp


----------



## Turbo-s (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir nach mehreren Canyon nun mal das 2011 Sting HPC Race bestellt. Habe den Thread bis hier her einmal gelesen und alles erinnert mich an das VOTEC C9 von 2001 (Das hatte ich einmal getauscht damals in der Insolvenz von VOTEC). 

Ich selbst habe den Sting M Rahmen 18 Zoll für meine 1,78m und 75 Kilo genommen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, weiß man ja. 

Was mich wundert ist, dass der große MTB-Laden und Versender aus Bonn (Hmm & Esss) mir bei der (langen uns ausführlichen)Beratung zwischen dem MTB Radon Skeen 8.0 Carbon und Sting Race HPC für meine Fahrweise (eher Marathon als Race) zum Sting geraten hat, ohne irgendwas von möglichen Problemen zu erwähnen, es wäre ja ein einfaches gewesen die Eigenmarke zu verkaufen...

Nun, es ist jetzt 1,5 Wochen her, das Bike ist noch nicht eingetroffen.


----------



## fp50beh (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht schauen sie ja nur nach vorn und nicht zurück  
aber vielleicht ist das ja wirklich auch nur Schnee von gestern und Cube hat das nun im Griff. Wäre auch gut denn das Rad wird Dir viel Spaß machen


----------



## Turbo-s (13. April 2012)

Ja, vielleicht ist das auch der Grund dass sie im moment etwas lange brauchen, habe heute morgen dort angerufen, sie sind von Ostergeschäft dermaßen überrollt (viel mehr als in den Vorjahren) das sie mir der Kommisionierung der Ware nicht nachkommen.

Ich habe mich derweil mal in der tuning-ecke etwas rumgetobt und mal einen anderen Zahnkreanz (XT nicht SLX) und andere Kette (KMC SL) bestellt. Und ein paar Aluschrauben...


----------



## fp50beh (14. April 2012)

XT Zahnkranz will ich mir auch drauf machen aber erst den alten runter fahren. Der will aber nicht verschleißen...  Ketten nehme ich lieber Shimano. Habe da mal nen Test gelesen, dem zu Folge waren HG 73, 93 (müßte ich aber mal genau nachschauen war in der Bike Ausgabe 5/ 11)die Besten. Geringster verschleiß für kleines Geld. Und bei dem Preis schmeiß ich die Kette eher mal runter als sie bis zum bitteren Ende zu fahren.
Welche Farbe hat dei Bike? Ist es das Modell mit dem Gelbanteil?


----------



## Turbo-s (16. April 2012)

@fp50beh

Also das Bike ist das grau-schwarze mit den grünen Akzenten. Bei der Kette habe ich früher immer auf die PC991 SRAM Hollow-Pin geschwört. Ist an allen meinen 9-Fach Rädern dran. Leicht, gutes Schaltbild und bei mir kaum Verschleiß. 

Habe mir ein paar eloxierte Schaltröllchen in Grün gegönnt, hoffe mal nicht dass die zu laut sind (im Vergleich zu den Plastik die wohl mehr Dämpfen). ein bißchen "6" am Radl darf schon sein meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fp50beh (16. April 2012)

mann gÃ¶nnt sich ja sonst nix  sieht bestimmt gut aus mit den grÃ¼nen RÃ¶llchen. muÃt Du unbedingt mal nen Foto posten wenn alles da ist. 
habe mir Ã¼berlegt, man kÃ¶nnte noch das Muddyboard Airbrushen in den Farben die im Rahmen vorhanden sind--- mit den Streifen und so... Habe nur noch niemanden gefunden der sowas macht und dann noch zu einem humanen Preis. 100â¬ wollte der eine haben und das ist mir entschieden zu teuer.Am WE war ich im Deister (Springe) und beim Berg runter holpern hat sich mal wieder die Kette Ã¼bers grÃ¶Ãte Ritzel gekrÃ¤mpelt und ist zwischen Pedale und Kurbelarm hÃ¤ngengeblieben- hat fast geklappt... werde Shodow + mal ausprobieren mal sehen ob es das hÃ¤lt was versprochen wird.
Wo kommst Du her und wo fÃ¤hrst Du?


----------



## Turbo-s (17. April 2012)

fp50beh schrieb:


> mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix  sieht bestimmt gut aus mit den grünen Röllchen. mußt Du unbedingt mal nen Foto posten wenn alles da ist.
> habe mir überlegt, man könnte noch das Muddyboard Airbrushen in den Farben die im Rahmen vorhanden sind--- mit den Streifen und so... Habe nur noch niemanden gefunden der sowas macht und dann noch zu einem humanen Preis. 100 wollte der eine haben und das ist mir entschieden zu teuer.Am WE war ich im Deister (Springe) und beim Berg runter holpern hat sich mal wieder die Kette übers größte Ritzel gekrämpelt und ist zwischen Pedale und Kurbelarm hängengeblieben- hat fast geklappt... werde Shodow + mal ausprobieren mal sehen ob es das hält was versprochen wird.
> Wo kommst Du her und wo fährst Du?



Hi,  na also das Muddyboard zu lackieren dürfte nicht so die dramatik werden. Ich bin Modellbauer und habe schon viele Karos lackiert, das müsste mit gutem abkleben und vorheriger gründlicher Grundierung eigentlich ganz gut gehen. Problem ist vielleicht die genauen Farbtöne zu treffen. Bei mir wäre das ja dann Grau schwarz und ein Pinstripe in Grün... Hmm Du bringst mich auf eine Idee...

Gruss aus dem Taunus!


----------



## Ritzibi (18. April 2012)

Moin,

bin durch Zufall auf das Thema gestoßen und komm jetzt doch ins Grübeln.
Hab mir das Bike hier gekauft: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=496647

Muss ich hier auch mit Rissen rechnen?
Sind die Risse nur im Lack oder reißt das Carbon?
Wie macht sich so etwas, wenn es denn auftritt bemerkbar?
Ist ein 2010er


----------



## Turbo-s (19. April 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin durch Zufall auf das Thema gestoßen und komm jetzt doch ins Grübeln.
> Hab mir das Bike hier gekauft: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=496647
> ...



Tja.... es wird jetzt etwas philosophisch:

Muss ich hier auch mit Rissen rechnen?
Wenn man dem Thread hier folgt, besteht eine gewisse Chance dass das so ist, hängt aber auch von Deinem GEWICHT und Deinem FAHRSTIL ab.

Sind die Risse nur im Lack oder reißt das Carbon?
Zunächst wohl nur erste Oberflächenrisse im Lack, kann aber tiefer gehen.

Wie macht sich so etwas, wenn es denn auftritt bemerkbar?
Nun Risse sind optischer Natur, hat auch was mit den unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten der Materialien Carbon, Lack und Alu-Inserts zu tun. Risse im Carbon und ein evtl. Verlust der integrität der Rahmenstrukur kann man hören durch knackgeräusche Klickegeräusche z.B. im Wiegetriit. DIE KÖNNEN ABER AUCH ANDER URSACHEN HABEN!

Es ist also sehr schwierig Dir das umfassend gut bzw. schlecht zu reden. Kommt immer auf Dich persönlich, die Fertigungstoleranz des Bikes und letztendlich dessen Alter an.


----------



## fp50beh (19. April 2012)

@Turbo-s  Das hast Du aber schön geschrieben.  
Aber was will man auch schreiben... So wies geschrieben steht stimmts!
Schon fleißig am basteln? Hast du schon nen Termin zur Abholung bekommen?
Gruß


----------



## Turbo-s (19. April 2012)

fp50beh schrieb:


> @Turbo-s  Das hast Du aber schön geschrieben.
> Aber was will man auch schreiben... So wies geschrieben steht stimmts!
> Schon fleißig am basteln? Hast du schon nen Termin zur Abholung bekommen?
> Gruß




Nun ja , ich kann ihn ja verstehen, vor allem bei einem "Gebraucht-Bike".

Also ich habe nur eine Email erhalten dass es jetzt wohl zum Versand vorbereitet wird....

Habe mittlererweile hier 3 Pakete mit Kram für knapp 400 euro liegen... ich hoffe das Bike kommt jetzt mal bald (weil einen Teil schicke ich ja sicherlich zurück von dem was dann doch nicht ans bike kommt).

Grüßle


----------



## fp50beh (19. April 2012)

??? was denn?


----------



## Ritzibi (19. April 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Tja.... es wird jetzt etwas philosophisch:
> 
> Muss ich hier auch mit Rissen rechnen?
> Wenn man dem Thread hier folgt, besteht eine gewisse Chance dass das so ist, hängt aber auch von Deinem GEWICHT und Deinem FAHRSTIL ab.
> ...




Also Gewicht so 85Kilo.
Fahrstil, nix wildes, also keine Sprünge oder Downhill der üblen Sorte.
Meistens Mittelgebirge.
Das Bike ist wohl wirklich neu.
Genaues Alter krieg ich noch, was bei echten 100km Laufleistung für mich erst mal zweitrangig war, bis zu diesem Thread


----------



## Turbo-s (19. April 2012)

Ritzibizi...

wenn das so ist würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle erst mal zurücklehen und entspannen. 

Der Preis war ja gut wie ich gesehen habe und wenn in 3-4 Jahren der Rahmen doch einen Riss bekommt... So what? der ist dann sowieso wohl kaum noch Geld Wert.

Ach ja...  habe im Warte-Flash halt neben dem XT Ritzelpaket noch ein paar Tuning Schrauben bestellt. leichte Lenkerhörnchen (neudeutsch BARENDS) und noch son Zeug halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (19. April 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ritzibizi...
> 
> wenn das so ist würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle erst mal zurücklehen und entspannen.
> 
> ...




Naja, in 3-4 Jahren juckt´s mich bestimmt net mehr.
Solange der Ärger nicht nach 300km anfängt...
Natürlich könnte man von einem renomierten Hersteller auch erwarten, so etwas freiwillig aus der Welt zu schaffen


----------



## Turbo-s (19. April 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Naja, in 3-4 Jahren juckt´s mich bestimmt net mehr.
> Solange der Ärger nicht nach 300km anfängt...
> Natürlich könnte man von einem renomoerten Hersteller auch erwarten, so etwas freiwillig aus der Welt zu schaffen




Naja... wie gesagt das ist zwar der Griff in die Glaskugel, aber ich glaube mal eher nicht das was in 300km passiert. Es sei denn du machst einen doofen Flug...

wegen dem Hersteller und aus der Welt schaffen... von diesem Glauben habe ich mich schon lange entfernt. Die werden ihren gestzlichen Pflichten nachgehen und das dürfte es gewesen sein.


----------



## Turbo-s (24. April 2012)

So... Bike immer noch nicht. Man braucht doch keine 2 Wochen um ein Bike zu verschicken???


----------



## Ritzibi (24. April 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Naja... wie gesagt das ist zwar der Griff in die Glaskugel, aber ich glaube mal eher nicht das was in 300km passiert. Es sei denn du machst einen doofen Flug...
> 
> wegen dem Hersteller und aus der Welt schaffen... von diesem Glauben habe ich mich schon lange entfernt. Die werden ihren gestzlichen Pflichten nachgehen und das dürfte es gewesen sein.



Was ich mich Frage?
Kamen die Risse bei harter Fahrweise, also Sprünge, DH etc. oder auch bei normaler Fahrweise, auf meinetwegen auch etwas ruppigen Wegen????
Komischerweise findet man in anderen Foren oder bei Google gar nix weiter zu diesem Thema.


----------



## fp50beh (24. April 2012)

@Turbo-s:     Immer noch nicht da?!!! Hast Du schon mal angerufen?


----------



## fp50beh (24. April 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage?
> Kamen die Risse bei harter Fahrweise, also Sprünge, DH etc. oder auch bei normaler Fahrweise, auf meinetwegen auch etwas ruppigen Wegen????
> Komischerweise findet man in anderen Foren oder bei Google gar nix weiter zu diesem Thema.



Das gleiche hab ich mich damals auch gefragt und mein Fahrradfritze sagte mir: "meine Fahreweise muß es aushalten und hält es auch" . Und bis jetzt stimmts  und ich nehme wirklich keine Rücksicht- auch Sprünge  
Denk einfach nicht drüber nach, dass versaut einen nur den Spaß am biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (25. April 2012)

Hallo,

also laut meiner Hausdame ist da jetzt ein großer Karton im Flur (und ich nicht da)

Wegen der Fahrweise... Also mal ehrlich das muss man schon ein wenig selbst steuern. Ich denke ich kann dem Bike alles das zumuten was ich auch selbst kann, aber das liegt auch daran das ich kein Freeride Enduro Typ bin ich mache BunnyHops über kleine Stufen, Fahre mit 50 km'h den Wurzeltrail runter usw. Ich hüpfe aber schon lange nicht mehr seitlich per BunnyHop von 1 Meter Stufen und bügele auch nicht mit 70 km/h die Gardasee-Trails runter nachdem ich vorher dort mit dem Lift (!!!??) raufgefahren bin.

Dafür habe ich auch in erster Linie mit dem Sting einen Marathon-CC Renner bestellt und kein Enduro / Freeride mit 14-18kg. Für sowas hat man ein Zweitbike.


----------



## Ritzibi (25. April 2012)

Waren das eigentlich alle 2010er Stings?
Oder nur die wirklich stark beanspruchten?
Oder wat?


----------



## Turbo-s (26. April 2012)

Also, 

ich war gestern abend nochmal im großen Fahrrad Fachmarkt, die mit den großen X im Namen in Mainz. Die verkaufen auch Cube. Habe mir dort auch nochmal die Sting HPC's angeschaut (auch wegen der Größe) meines schlummert ja noch in dem Karton. 18 Zoll für mich 1,80 perfekt, 20 Zoll definitiv zu groß, wenn es 19 gäbe wäre das wohl noch gerade so gegangen. Ich habe den Chef dort gefragt (zudem eine gewisse Verbindung besteht, das heißt dass er keinen Stuss erzählt) ob es Probleme mit dem Rahmen gibt. Seine Aussage war relativ eindeutig: Nein bei ihm nicht. Cube ist sich auch der Situation bewußt dass sie nur 2 Jaher Garantie auf dem Rahmen geben, aber auch dort war die Aussage dass sich Cube wohl in anderen Themen bisher immer sehr kulant gezeigt hat. Ich vertraue ihm auch deswegen weil obwohl das ja eigentlich ein riesen Massen-Laden ist er immer genug High-End Räder weit über 3000 Euro da stehen hat. Das ist für die großen Händler keine selbstverständlichkeit, die verkaufen ja meistens über Stückzahl. Die meisten die ich kenne (stadler, bikemaxx, etc) hören bei maximal 2500 Euro nach oben auf, und dementsprechend ist die Fachkenntnis und sind die Erfahrungswerte eher unterdurchschnittlich. Hier war das anders.


----------



## fp50beh (26. April 2012)

na dann wird es das schon sein. da hat das warten endlich ein Ende und das noch vor dem langen Wochenende.


----------



## magellan_de (2. Mai 2012)

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines "Cube Sting Super HPC Elixir CR Modell 2010".

Das Bike hat keinen Flaschenhalter. Könnt ihr mir einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? Muss ich bei der Befestigung an dem Carbon-Rahmen etwas beachten?


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Mai 2012)

magellan_de schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines "Cube Sting Super HPC Elixir CR Modell 2010".
> 
> Das Bike hat keinen Flaschenhalter. Könnt ihr mir einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? Muss ich bei der Befestigung an dem Carbon-Rahmen etwas beachten?



Blackburn Flaschenhalter Slick sieht gut aus, kostet 7,95 gibt es in schwarz, weiss und rot und wiegt nur 23 Gramm. Der  von Tune wiegt 19 Gramm und kostet 59 Euro!!!

Ich habe meinen mit kurzen Aluschrauben befestigt.  Bein Reinschrauben handwarm anziehen, etwas Fett wenn Du hast drauf, aber sparsam! Wie gesagt geradeso fest ziehen.


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Mai 2012)

Hab Cube mal angeschrieben wegen der Problematik und wie es weitergeht wenn´s ernst wird.
Hier die Antwort:
*"Zitat"
Sehr geehrter Herr ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Es kann durchaus sein das der Rahmen reißen kann. Leider müssen sie aber dann die Kosten selber in Anspruch nehmen
da unsere Garantie nur bei den Erstkäufer gilt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cube Team
"Zitat Ende"
*
Super echt, heißt also selbst bezahlen wenn´s wirklich passiert.
Ist ja im Prinzip ein Schuldeingeständniss.

Weiß jemand was so etwas kostet?
Gibt´s überhaupt noch 2010er Rahmen oder nur die Schwinge?
Oder macht ne Rahmenrepartur Sinn?


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Mai 2012)

Es gibt Bertriebe die sowas reparieren:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/carbonrahmen-reparieren/a3219.html


----------



## magellan_de (2. Mai 2012)

@Turbo-s Danke!

Kann ich auf meinem Sting 2010 ohne Probleme diesen Vorbau in Grösse 90 mm montieren --> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a12515/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau.html?

Habe momentan ein Syntace F109 mit 120 mm drauf.


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Mai 2012)

Klar geht das!
Ergänzung: Schaftdurchmesser und Lenker stehen ja schon da.
Die sollten halt übereinstimmen.
Länge und Winkel sind Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hab Cube mal angeschrieben wegen der Problematik und wie es weitergeht wenn´s ernst wird.


 

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/
*Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.*

Mußt dich da im Schadensfall an den Verkäufer deines bikes halten.


----------



## Turbo-s (4. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/
> *Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.*
> 
> Mußt dich da im Schadensfall an den Verkäufer deines bikes halten.



Also da gibt es nur zwei Alternativen. 


1. Man kennt den Verkäufer gut und kann dann eine Reklamation gut einsteuern.

oder

2. Der Preis ist so gut, dass man im Worst-Case Szenario damit leben kann den Rahmen reparieren, oder austauschen zu lassen.

Ich bin mit meiner Faustformel bei Privatverkäufen immer gut ausgekommen:
Alles von privat was NEU ist minus 30% (zum aktuellen Neurpreis)
Alles von privat was GEBRAUCHT ist minus 50%

Alles andere macht dann keinen sinn mehr, für 15% weniger hat man im Garantiefall garantiert mehr Ärger...


----------



## Ritzibi (5. Mai 2012)

Na die lieg ich doch gar nicht soo schlecht.

Hab das Bike quasi neu, für knapp 1400 inkl. Versand gekauft.
Das gibt´s ja auch noch neu zur Zeit und kostet immer noch um die 2500.

Mal davon abgeshen das sich der Versand jezt schon über 2 Wochen hinzieht (letzter Beitrag): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577592&highlight=iloxx


----------



## fp50beh (8. Mai 2012)

@Turbo-S    UND? Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike?
Hast Du schon Bilder gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Mai 2012)

Hey fp50beh (wow super kryprisch)

Nee habe noch keine Bilder gemacht, mir ist da noch was dazwischen gekommen....

Ein Cube Stereo HPC Team ...  und meine Frau meint ich hab sie nicht alle 

Stimmt, denn ich habe ihr Canyon verkauft dass sie nie gefahren hat.... 
Ein paar Euronen drauf und ich habe neben einem CC noch ein All-Mountain!
Hehe


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Mai 2012)

Und meine Frau hat was anderes bekommen (von Christ)


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Mai 2012)

Meine Frau sagt zum Thema Bike schon lange nix mehr


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Mai 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt zum Thema Bike schon lange nix mehr



Oh Gott... aber sie lebt noch?


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Mai 2012)

Ei na klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (15. Mai 2012)

Mal fast off topic.

Hat jemand einen 2011 Cube Katalog übrig (porto / unkosten bezahle ich natürlich).

Danke


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Mai 2012)

http://issuu.com/biketoyz/docs/cube_bikes_2011
Wäre der 2011 Katalog (ist halt online)


----------



## magellan_de (20. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich irgendwo den Rahmenhinterbau (Schwinge?) für mein CUBE STING 2010 kaufen kann? Kann man den beim Hersteller als Ersatzteil bestellen?


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Mai 2012)

magellan_de schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich irgendwo den Rahmenhinterbau (Schwinge?) für mein CUBE STING 2010 kaufen kann? Kann man den beim Hersteller als Ersatzteil bestellen?



Auf Cube.eu in das Kontaktformular gehen und die herrschaften anschreiben, die antworten relativ fix.


----------



## magellan_de (22. Mai 2012)

Das hatte ich schon gemacht, soll einen Händler aufsuchen. Mein Bike habe ich gebraucht gekauft, deshalb ist keine Rechnung vorhanden und somit habe ich auch keine Ansprüche auf Gewährleistung. Ich dachte hier weiß jemand ob ich Ersatzteile bei Cube für mein STING HPC 2010 erwerben kann.


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Mai 2012)

magellan_de schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon gemacht, soll einen Händler aufsuchen. Mein Bike habe ich gebraucht gekauft, deshalb ist keine Rechnung vorhanden und somit habe ich auch keine Ansprüche auf Gewährleistung. Ich dachte hier weiß jemand ob ich Ersatzteile bei Cube für mein STING HPC 2010 erwerben kann.



Hi, das ist schon klar. Der Händler wird es Dir aber bestimmt gerne bestellen wenn Du es (wie Du sagst) auch bezahlen möchtest. 

Nicht jedes Sting das in Deutschland herumfährt wird vom Erstbesitzer betrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (28. Mai 2012)

Hi,

als hätt ich´s geahnt, bei meinem Sting fängt´s auch an zu reißen und das nach nicht mal 300km.
So ne Sch......
Werd´s erst mal weiterfahren und sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt, ist wohl erst mal "nur " ein Lackriss.


----------



## _zieGe (28. Mai 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> als hätt ich´s geahnt, bei meinem Sting fängt´s auch an zu reißen und das nach nicht mal 300km.
> So ne Sch......
> Werd´s erst mal weiterfahren und sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt, ist wohl erst mal "nur " ein Lackriss.




Genau da ist mein 2010er damals auch gerissen. Der Rahmen wurde komplett getauscht.


----------



## Ritzibi (28. Mai 2012)

_zieGe schrieb:


> Genau da ist mein 2010er damals auch gerissen. Der Rahmen wurde komplett getauscht.



Haste den dann noch weiter gefahren?
Eigentlich ist die Bremssattelaufnahme ja auch noch vernietet so wie das aussieht!?
Da ich Zweitbesitzer bin, darf ich das dann eh selbst zahlen, klasse.....


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Mai 2012)

Auf den Bild sieht man ja schon  zwei Risse !


----------



## _zieGe (29. Mai 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Haste den dann noch weiter gefahren?
> Eigentlich ist die Bremssattelaufnahme ja auch noch vernietet so wie das aussieht!?
> Da ich Zweitbesitzer bin, darf ich das dann eh selbst zahlen, klasse.....



Nein, bin zum Händler hatte noch Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen.


----------



## Ritzibi (29. Mai 2012)

Wie hoch schätzt Ihr denn das Risiko ein, dass das gefährlich wird?


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Mai 2012)

Also ich würde mit dem Ding nicht mehr fahren, da so ein kleiner Riss sich ausweiten kann und dadurch ein richtiger Rahmenbruch entstehen kann.


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ob das schlimm ist? genau sagen kann man das nur wenn an der stelle der Lack runtergemacht wird. Ich habe glaube ich zwei Seiten vorher mal gepostet wo man Carbonrahmen reparieren lassen kann.

Ich habe mit Carbon selbst nur für den Flug und Automobilbau zu tun gehabt (Kleinsereienherstellugn von Airboxen PKW und Luftschrauben Segelflug) aber im Prinzip läßt sich so ein Riss reparieren. anschleifen bis auf das Rohmaterial, an der Stelle eine Lage Carbongewebe aufbringen und mit Harz verarbeiten.

Nachteil 1: Dein Rahmen wird ein paar Gramm schwerer
Nachteil 2: An der Stelle muss beilackiert werden. Aber auch hier könnte aus dem Automobilbereich ein Smart-Repair Shop helfen. 
Nachteil 3 (aber das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) Ich vermute die Rahmenteile werden in Autoklaven gebacken. Das kann man natürlich dann nicht machen (es sei denn man hat einen Unterdruck Autclaven zur Hand).


----------



## Ritzibi (29. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes!
Weiß jemand was ne neue Schwinge fürs Sting kostet und wo ich die evtl. bestellen kann?
oder würde die hier auch passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a56052/stereo-team-2011-black-n-grey-n-white.html

Sind die Schwingen bei jeder Rahmengröße gleich?
Bzw. passt ne Stereo Alu-Schwinge an ein Sting?


----------



## Ritzibi (30. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt!
Werde den Rahmen verkaufen.
Also wer ein Ersatzteillager braucht kann sich bei mir melden.
Der Hauptrahmen und die Lager sind ja quasi neu und auch das Einzige was verkauft wird.
Die restlichen Teile werden noch gebraucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (12. Juni 2012)

Da ich jetzt wieder mit steifem Heck durchs Unterholz streife, verkaufe ich mein Cube Sting Super HPC XTR 22 Zoll mit ungefahrenem Austauschrahmen und super Laufradsatz. Infos für Interessierte hier:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...c-xtr-22-zoll-mtb-mountainbike-fully/66165447


----------



## iJoh (15. Juli 2012)

Hab mir gerade ein Sting von 2010 für 1410 Euro vom Händler ersteigert. Habe erst jetzt den Thread hier gelesen.

Mir ist jetzt ganz unwohl, wenn ich über die ganzen Risse lese. Betrifft das nur einen geringen Prozentsatz (die unzufriedenen Meinungen überwiegen ja immer) oder ist das ein permanentes Problem?


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2012)

Das Risiko ist da leider relativ sehr hoch.
Da würde ich lieber vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, sofern noch möglich.


----------



## rick-the-big (16. Juli 2012)

Ich auch. ich hatte 3 rahmen bis schliesslich zum stereo hpa umgetauscht wurde!!!


----------



## rolewinski (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde das nicht so pauschalisieren. Es gibt keine öffentlichen Zahlen, wieviele Stings tatsächlich verkauft wurden. Die Leute, welche zufrieden sind, bzw. bei denen nichts ist, melden sich hier so gut wie gar nicht.
Ich habe selber seit knapp 2 Monaten ein Sting Mod. 2011. Diverse Höhenmeter (insg. Sicherlich über 3000) hauptsächlich bergab (Lift machts möglich) mit teilweise groben fiesen Singletrails (Saalbach Hinterglemm) und kleineren Drops, sowie 2 Stürzen konnten bisher keine Schäden erzeugen (3x auf Holz klopft)  Auf Nachfrage bei meinem Händler (größter Cube-Händler hier in der Umgebung) konnte das Problem nicht bestätigt werden. Er hatte dort bei diversen verkauften Stings noch keinen Rückruf.
Einzig, das Hauptlagerproblem hat mich erleilt. Zwei mal habe ich nachziehen müssen, bisher.

Mein Schluß: es kommt extrem darauf an, wie man das Teil behandelt, also welche Strecken man wie fährt. Bei diversen Posts hier, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute entweder monstermäßig Pech haben, eins der betroffenen Stings erwischt haben, oder lieber auf Enduro umsatteln sollten. 

Ich würde mir somit erstmal keine Gedanken machen!

Grüße
Role


----------



## rick-the-big (17. Juli 2012)

Früher oder später wird auch dich das übel überfallen und dann wirst du an diesen Fred hier denken :-D :-D

und dass der cube Händler das nicht zugibt sollte eig. klar sein, oder? ;-) ;-)

btw ich bin normale waldautobahn gefahren und mal bisl Schotter berg ab. keine drops über 50cm und wiege 90kg bei 1,93m. denke nicht dass das Zufall ist. es gibt bestimmt auch viele Leute bei denen es auch kaputt gegangen ist, die aber den Fred hier noch nicht entdeckt haben ;-)


----------



## iJoh (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin echt hin und hergerissen. Ich habe mir alle Posts hier sorgfältig durchgelesen und die Fotos angesehen. Man kennt einfach nicht die Absatzzahlen und die prozentualen Rückläufer.

Immerhin habe ich als Erstbesitzer ja 2 Jahre Garantie, deshalb kann ich mich da zunächst entspannen.

Da ich ja Garantie habe, würde ich es wohl riskieren es zu nehmen, der Preis ist meiner Meinung nach OK. 

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich was ähnliches bei einer MacBook Pro Serie von Apple: Da gab es Probleme mit den Lötungen der Grafikkarte, nach Protest wurde dann die Garantiezeit auf 4 Jahre bei diesem Defekt angehoben. Ausgetauscht wurde dann halt das Mainboard gegen ein neues, das aber den potentiellen gleichen Defekt aufweisen kann. Nach x Monaten fing das Spiel von Neuem an. Apple hat es also einfach ausgesessen, nach 4 Jahren ist es eh Zeit für ein neues Notebook war da der Gedanke. 2x habe ich es reparieren lassen, bis ich es verkauft habe.


----------



## DanielSuetel (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte auch ein Sting aus 2010 , crack .

Die Farbe war Teamline und ich habe anstandslos einen 2012er Ersatzrahmen bekommen, aber natürlich in einer anderen Farbe.

habe danach 30% der Anbauteile farblich angepasst was mich knapp 1000 Euro gekostet hat.

Den 2012 Rahmen fahre ich jetzt seit 3000km ohne Probleme.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## alfopper (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo.
Mein Rad war aus 2009. Habe es bei einem Händler ersteigert. Gekauft im September 2011. Radsaison also schon vorbei.
Gefahren bin ich Lüneburger Kopfsteinpflaster und unsere Hofauffahrt.
Risse an der Bremsaufnahme. Schwinge getauscht. Rad zum "Überwintern" geparkt.
Im Februar wieder ans Tageslich geholt...., und siehe da....., Riss im Hauptschwinglager. Sofort mit CUBE in Verbindung. 
Im Endefekt fahre ich jetzt ein Stereo SL.(Alu)
Soviel zum "Enduro" fahren. 
Das Rad sollte doch bitteschön was aushalten....
Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (13. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Fall mit Rissen im Cube Sting-Rahmen: Am Bike meines Bruders, einem 2010er Sting Teamline, gekauft 2011, zeigen sich am Hinterbau an der Bremssattelaufnahme, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite bei dem Loch(?) sowie auf der Unterseite ebenfalls Risse. Das Bike wurde von meinem Bruder großteils auf Radwegen, höchstens auf S1-Trails sehr gemächlich bewegt. Inwieweit zeigt sich da Cube kulant, wenn man gerne einen anderen Rahmen als den Sting hätte? Anscheinend kommen ja auch bei einem neuen Rahmen die Risse so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche


----------



## Ritzibi (13. August 2012)

Also bei meinem 2010er Teamline wurde lediglich die Schwinge auf Kulanz getauscht, gleiches Fehlerbild!
Hatte keine Rechnung mehr, von daher, Glück gehabt.
Hab lediglich 45 für den Umbau gezahlt.
Fahr jetzt aber mittlerweile Liteville 301


----------



## manurie (14. August 2012)

Komm ich doch gestern in die Firma und mache meine Inspektionsrunde und was sehe ich da, da hat doch wieder ein Honk lackiertes Alu in den Reinaluschrottcontainer geschmissen. 









In den Container gehört das, eben für Alumischschrott.





So wird Aluschrott richtg getrennt, das Weisse, weil pulverbeschichtet in den Michschrott und das Rote, weil eloxiert in Reinalu, ist ja nicht so schwer das zu kapieren.





Na jedenfalls habe ich diesen lackierten Fremdkörper entfernt und war danach komplett platt und musste mich besinnen und entsinnte mich, dass ich ja sowas fahre.









Und habe mir einfach gedacht, warum schraubst du das da nicht da nicht da(Fremdkörper), passieren kann ja nichts, morgen werde ich fertig und drehe meine erste Tour damit, also steil rauf und runter, und hoffentlich ist Schlamm dabei.


----------



## manurie (14. August 2012)

Sorry, gehört eigentlich in den AMS 100 Thread.


----------



## Turbo-s (15. August 2012)

@manurie

Ich versteh den ganzen Beitrag nicht...


----------



## schlienie (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Sting Freunde,

ich bin bzw. war auch stolzer Sting Fahrer. Habe das HPC 2009 er Anfang 2010 gekauft. Nun habe ich einen Riss oberhalbs des Gelenks, an dem der Dämpfer montiert ist. Der Händler, ein großer Versand aus Bonn, hat sich nach 3 Wochen bequemt und mir mitgeteilt, dass es außerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist liegt. Ansonsten keinerlei Hilfestellung. Eine Mail an Cube vor ca. 10 Tagen ist bisher auch unbeantwortet geblieben. Laut meiner Betriebsanleitung aus 2009 gibt bzw. gab Cube eine Garantie von 5 Jahren, damals stand nichts davon drin, dass auf Carbonrahmen nur noch 2 Jahre Garantie sind. Ich würde mich über jeden sachdienlichen Tip freuen, wie ich mein geliebtes Sting wieder fahrbereit bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

oh, das tut mir leid, das sieht nicht mehr nach einem oberflächlichen Riss im Lack aus.

Wo steht denndas es auf Cube Rahmen (Carbon) 5 Jahre Garantie gibt? Soll keine blöde FRage sein, sondern eine ernstgemeinte, das wäre ja wichtig zu wissen. Ich selbst fahre 2 mal Cube Carbon aber beide erst seit und mit Garantie von Anfang 2012.


----------



## Vincy (11. Oktober 2012)

*Einfach mal auf der Cube-Seite unter Service/FAQ schaun:*

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/
*Garantie:*

Zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist geben wir 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch (Ausnahmen: Fritzz, Hanzz, Drop Zone, Edge Zone, Flying Circus, Warrior, alle BMX: 2 Jahre) und 2 Jahre Garantie auf Beschichtung, Lackierung oder Eloxal der Cube Rahmen. Für alle Carbonrahmen sowie für alle den Rahmentausch betreffenden Anbauteile gilt die erweiterte Garantie nicht. 
*Bei einer Reparatur oder Ersatzlieferung verlängert sich die Garantie auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht.* 
*Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.*


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke,

na dann sit das doch eindeutig, das mit dem Erstkäufer ist klar. Das mit den 5 Jahren wusste ich gar nicht, freue mich jetzt aber um so mehr.


----------



## Vincy (11. Oktober 2012)

Hast doch Carbonrahmen, da ist leider die erweiterte Garantie ausgeschlossen!

Zitat:
Für alle *Carbonrahmen* sowie für alle den Rahmentausch betreffenden Anbauteile gilt die erweiterte Garantie *nicht*.


----------



## schlienie (11. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nachricht, Cube hat auf meine Mail geantwortet und will sich den Rahmen zumindest mal anschauen. Einen Händler habe ich auch schon gefunden, der das abwickelt. Zu Deiner Frage: Ich habe tatsächlich eine Bedienungsanleitung, in der auf alle Rahmen 5 Jahre Garantie gegeben wird. Laut Cube wurden diese Anleitungen nur versehentlich bei einigen Carbon -Rädern beigelegt. Es hörte sich aber so an, als ob hier kulanterweise gehandelt wird. Was bei rauskommt, werde ich sehen und dann mitteilen.


----------



## Turbo-s (12. Oktober 2012)

Och.. Menno....


----------



## GreenTavern (21. November 2012)

Waren eigentlich die 2012er Modelle (blau-schwarz) auch von dem Problem mit den Rissen betroffen oder wurde dort etwas geändert?


----------



## Turbo-s (22. November 2012)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Waren eigentlich die 2012er Modelle (blau-schwarz) auch von dem Problem mit den Rissen betroffen oder wurde dort etwas geändert?



Hi wenn man hier den Thread durchgeht sind das zumeinst 2010er Rahmen. Was nicht ausschließen soll/muss das es auch andere BJ erwischt.


----------



## K700i (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 
ich benötige einen 2008er Hauptrahmen Sting  ob Alu oder Carbon ist mir erstmal wurscht...Plaste wäre aber schon besser. 
Hat jemand von euch da nochwas rumliegen? 
antwort bitte als PN.

MFG Alex


----------



## Vincy (7. Dezember 2012)

Das alte Modell gab es nur mit Alurahmen. Erst ab 2009 mit Carbon und 120mm FW hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K700i (7. Dezember 2012)

dann hab ich nen 2009er  der hauptrahmen ist plaste  und haste da zufällig was?


----------



## Vincy (7. Dezember 2012)

Nein, aber ein Stereo HPC.


----------



## sonydj (6. Januar 2013)

Servus,
bin neu hier....
habe mir 2011 einen gebrauchten Sting Alu gekauft.
Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach diesem Schutzblech für den Dämpfer.
Der Moody aus Carbon passt nicht, also denke ich müsste das der Sting aus 2008 sein....
Hat jemand vieeleicht noch diese Plastik Schutzbleche für die alten Stings zum vernünftigen Preis ?

Servus


----------



## Sunman04 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Sonydj,

schneide doch einfach eine Plastikflasche auf und zurecht. Löcher rein und hin...
Ich hab das Carbonding u find es nicht besser!

VG


----------



## sonydj (11. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tip,

wenn ich eine schwarze Flasche sehe, denke ich dran 
habe jetzt provisorisch mit dem Schlauch gelößt .

Servus!


----------



## Highbury (24. Januar 2013)

Servus an die Sting-Gemeinde. Würde gerne mein Sting ein bisschen raciger im uphill haben. Denke ein anderer, längerer Vorbau sollte helfen. Gibt´s da Erfahrungen und/oder Tipps, eventuell auch direkt mal einen bestimmten Vorbau den hier jemand empfehlen kann....schon mal Danke vorab


----------



## magellan_de (26. Januar 2013)

Anfängerfrage
Für was steht die Bezeichnung "oversize" bei einem Vorbau syntace F109? Wird damit die Länge oder wird damit eine andere Eigenschaft gemeit?


----------



## Vincy (26. Januar 2013)

Die Lenkerklemmung hat da d31,8mm. Es gibt auch Lenker/Vorbauten mit d25,4mm.
http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php/Kategorie:Lexikon


----------



## magellan_de (27. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Fox Float RP23 aus einem Cube Sting Rahmen ausbauen kann?

In den angehängten Bildern sind bei der Markierung 1 und 2 die Schrauben bereits enfernt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Schraube bei Makierung 3 auch entfernt werden muss, damit ich den Dämpfer nach oben rausziehen kann. Leider dreht sich die Schraube bei Makierung 3 endlos. Mach ich etwas falsch? Muss ich ich die Schwinge auch abmontieren?

Bike: CUBE Sting Super HPC CR 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (27. Januar 2013)

Bei (3) mußt von der linken Seite her den Bolzen rausdrücken. Schraub die Schraube wieder etwas rein (bei 1), dann mit Gummihammer draufschlagen, damit der Bolzen etwas rausgeht. 
Dann kannst den Rest mit einem Inbusschlüssel drehend rausziehen. Am Sattel oder Rahmen festhalten, da sonst das Ganze etwas zusammensackt. 
Hier hast die Drehmomentvorgaben von Cube
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## magellan_de (27. Januar 2013)

Mein Held... Danke!


----------



## magellan_de (27. Januar 2013)

Noch ne Frage 

Mein Dämpfer Fox RP23 BV verliert Öl am Hebel und Ventil. Beim Fahren ist er mir zu starr. Bin auch bereits mit unterschiedlichen Druck gefahren, dabei habe auch einen Unterschied gemerkt. Der Dämpfer ist 3 Jahre alt. Empfiehlt sich da ein Service? Wenn ja wo (evtl. Toxoholics)?


----------



## Vincy (27. Januar 2013)

MuÃt du dafÃ¼r nach toxoholics einschicken. Dabei erwÃ¤hnen, dass es Modell 2010 ist. Da gab es teilweise einen Produktionsfehler (fehlerhafte Dichtung). Vielleicht bekommst es dann noch auf Kulanz.
Ein kpl DÃ¤mpferservice kostet da 106â¬. http://www.toxoholics.de/info/Service.html


----------



## xerto (18. März 2013)

hallo zusammen.

kann mir jemand sagen von wann dieses sting ist?

und ist das noch die normale ausstattung?






danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2013)

Auf alle Fälle vor 2009. Seit 2009 gibt es die Carbonversion. 
Die RS Reba ist da nachträglich eingebaut worden. Bis 2008 gab es die bis max 115mm und mit IS-Bremsaufnahme. Auf dem Bild ist es aber eine mit Postmount (seit 2009).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (19. März 2013)

Habe mein Rahmenset als 2007er Sting gekauft (und habe es bestückt mit Teilen vom 2008er Reaction K24). Das gleiche wie bei Dir auf dem Bild. Das wird sicherlich auch ein Rahmenset gewesen sein, da die Komplettbikes von 2007 (zumindest vom Optischen her) einen anderen Lagersatz der Schwinge hatten.


----------



## jakomara (4. April 2013)

Ich bin zu klein. 
Als ich mein Cube zusammen baute, gab es leider keinen 17" Zoller, also entschied ich mich für den 18er. 
Nun wenn ich mal mutig sein möchte, ist das Rad einfach zu hoch um z.Bsp. downhill zu fahren.
(Ich selber bin 164 cm groß.)

Tausche meinen Rahmen *18" Zoll Cube Alu Sting Teamline* in sehr gutem Zustand, gegen 16 Zoll dto.

Grüße


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2013)

Dürfte schwierig werden so was noch zu finden. 18" ist für dich eindeutig zu groß.
Kannst es unter Gesuche platzieren. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## jakomara (5. April 2013)

Vielen Dank Vincy, 
habe es dort platziert.


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2013)

Mach dir da nicht all zu viel Hoffnung. Die Aluversion wird seit 2009 nicht mehr gebaut, nur noch in Carbon. Würde es eher kpl verkaufen oder evtl nur den Rahmen. 
Das Stereo bekommt man dagegen noch, auch recht günstig. Gibt es auch als WLS Series mit 15 oder 17". Da kannst aber kaum was von deinem Sting weiter verwenden.
Cube Rahmen bekommst hier http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## rolewinski (12. Juli 2013)

Kann ich den Umlenkhebel vom Stereo mit 140mm an mein Sting bauen, und somit den FW erhöhen? Wollte nämlich noch zusätzlich auf ne 150er Gabel aufrüsten.

Zu meinem Sting: Ich fahre das Sting-Carbon 2010er Modell, gekauft 2011, seit dieser Zeit und diversen hm sowie auch waagerechten km ohne Probs. Rahmen hält (toitoi) und mittlerweile gibts auch einige geänderte Teile.
Das Rad sieht Straße, Wald, und teilweise (eher selten) Downhill-Passagen, wo schon über Wurzel und Bremshügel drüber gebügelt wird. Passt also alles!

Hilfe wäre top!


----------



## fp50beh (12. Juli 2013)

Laut Vincy geht es nicht. Hab das auch vor gehabt.


----------



## jakomara (20. August 2013)

Verkaufen möchte ich meinen Sting nicht, aber umbauen.
18" Rahmen ver-, einen 16" kaufen.

Allerdings bekomme ich tatsächlich keinen Sting mehr. Nirgends.

_FRAGE: kann ich alle Bauteile dann auf einen anderen Rahmen
z.Bsp. Stereo oder Fritzz verbauen?_

Der Händler von "Schlierseer Radhaus" meint, dass ich meine Teile 
nicht auf ein Stereo Rahmen verbauen kann... Stimmt das?


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2013)

Da hat er recht, da passt kaum was von. Am besten das Sting kpl verkaufen.
Deine Gabel hat zu wenig Federweg, LRS hat hinten keine Steckachse, Sattelstütze ist zu dünn.
Für ein Cube AMS100/110 würden die Teile passen.


----------



## jakomara (20. August 2013)

...danke. Mein Herz blutet jetzt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolewinski (20. August 2013)

dann behalte es ... der Trend geht zum Zweitrad ;-)


----------



## fp50beh (21. August 2013)

Dann kauf meins. Ich habe 16 Zoll Rahmen, schwarz vom sl


----------



## rolewinski (21. August 2013)

...nochmal Thema Federweg.
Zu wenig? Ich hab vor in mein Sting, Größe L eine 150 Gabel zu packen. Sollte doch eigentlich passen. Kommt eben n bisl höher, aber is ja gewollt.
Anregungen?

Role


----------



## jakomara (21. August 2013)

fp50beh schrieb:


> Dann kauf meins. Ich habe 16 Zoll Rahmen, schwarz vom sl



Was heißt "vom sl"?


----------



## fp50beh (21. August 2013)

War ne Ausstattung. Der Rahmen in grau weiß, dt swiss Räder usw


----------



## Vincy (21. August 2013)

Er meint das 2011er Sting HPC SL Blackline.
http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrrad/Mountainbike-Cube-Sting_HPC_SL-40417.html


----------



## Vincy (21. August 2013)

rolewinski schrieb:


> ...nochmal Thema Federweg.
> Zu wenig? Ich hab vor in mein Sting, Größe L eine 150 Gabel zu packen. Sollte doch eigentlich passen. Kommt eben n bisl höher, aber is ja gewollt.


 
Die alte Alu-Version hatte hinten nur 100mm FW. 

Bisl? dass sind ca 40mm mehr Einbauhöhe! Die Geometrie verändert sich um ca 2°, das sind Welten.
Eine 150er Gabel ist beim Sting fehl an Platz. Damit bekommst eher ein Chopper-Feeling. Zudem hast dadurch hinten nicht mehr FW.
Dann lieber ein "altes" Stereo kaufen. Noch bekommt man Rahmensets.


----------



## rolewinski (22. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die alte Alu-Version hatte v+h nur 100mm FW.
> 
> Bisl? dass sind ca 40mm mehr Einbauhöhe! Die Geometrie verändert sich um ca 2°, das sind Welten.
> Eine 150er Gabel ist beim Sting fehl an Platz. Damit bekommst eher ein Chopper-Feeling. Zudem hast dadurch hinten nicht mehr FW.
> Dann lieber ein "altes" Stereo kaufen. Noch bekommt man Rahmensets.



nein, ich hab ja nicht die Alu-Version, sondern schon das 2011er mit 120mm (schon oben erwähnt)

und mir ist schon klar, dass sich die Position ändert und somit der Vorderbau hoch kommt, aber das ist ja so gewollt! Ich möchte das Bike ja n bisl mehr Richtung Abfahrt trimmen.
Ich würde dann schon ne Talas reinbauen, damit ich für Auffahrten wieder auf die 120, oder vielleicht auch 100 runterkomme. Um wieviel sich der Winkel ändert, kann ich nicht nachrechnen, weil ich die Geos vom Sting nicht finden kann im Netz. Hast du da was?


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2013)

Jakomara hat die alte Alu-Version mit 100mm FW. 

je 20mm mehr Gabel-Einbauhöhe verändert um ca 1°. 
10-15mm wären da beim Sting noch tolerierbar, aber nicht fast 40mm.
Lenk- und Sitzwinkel werden dadurch entsprechend flacher, das Tretlager kommt auch höher. Alles eher zum Nachteil, da ist das Sting das falsche Bike.
Kannst dadurch kein "Stereo" machen, da das Sting eine andere Geometrie hat (mehr Race).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K700i (22. August 2013)

Hallo,
verkaufe vollfunktionsfähige Sting Super HPC Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben (BJ.09), die Sitzstreben haben allerdings schonmal ein zwei Schläge bekommen, da weiß ich nicht um die Stabilität. Auch zum Verkauf stehen Umlenkhebel und die Hollow Achse.Fotos gäbe es per Mail.
Bei Bedarf einfach eine Mail schicken. Preislich dacht ich so an 50,00,-.

mfg


----------



## MPK (23. August 2013)

Ab Werk hatte das Alu-Sting max. 115 mm vorn, mit der RS REBA U-Turn. Die fahre ich auch - meistens auf 115 mm getravelt. Ich könnte mir noch eine FOX mit 120 mm vorstellen, aber mehr geht dann wirklich nicht. Dann passt der Rahmen (XC) nicht mehr zu dem was die Gabel kann bzw. was Du dann mit dem Bike vorhast. Es sollen ja sicherlich nicht umsonst 150 mm rein.


----------



## rolewinski (27. August 2013)

so...jetzt wieder ;-)

Der Lenkwinkel soll sich ja eben Ã¤ndern, das ist ja auch der Sinn, nicht nur mehr Federweg. Wenn ich das Rad n bisl Richtung Abfahrt "tunen" will, dann ist das doch der Weg. Der Lenkwinkel Ã¤ndert sich vielleicht um max. 2Â°, aber liegt dann immer noch 2Â° Ã¼berm Stereo. Um in der Ebene wieder die Standard-Geo zu haben, soll es ja eine Talas werden. Hinten einen kleineren Federweg zu haben, als vorne ist auch nicht unÃ¼blich. Der Unterschied ist sicherlich hÃ¶her als Ã¼blich, aber da seh ich das nicht kritisch. Bisher hatte ich noch nie nen Durchschlag.
Ich mÃ¶chte eben nicht gleich wieder 2000â¬ fÃ¼r nen neues Rad ausgeben, sondern meins behalten ... auÃer ich finde jemanden, der mir fÃ¼r meins noch 2000 gibt ;-)

Wenn ich ne passende Gabel finde, dann werde ich das mal probieren und berichten :-D

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Highbury (16. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand noch einen Alurahmen in 20 Zoll für´s Sting abzugeben, zu verkaufen oder weiss jemand wer so etwas noch hat? 
Die Alu-Stings gab´s bis Modelljahr 2008. Ich hab´bei meinem Rahmen nen Haarriss am Steuerrohr , nutze das Bike aber immer noch gerne...mir passt´s von der Geometrie so gut...
Wär klasse wenn sich jemend melden würde, vielen Dank schon mal vorab


----------



## jakomara (25. September 2013)

Hallo Leute!
*Hat jemand für mich einen Rat? 
Ich brauche Hilfe...*

Seit über einem Jahr suche ich einen Cube Sting Fully-Rahmen, in *16"*.
Ich habe meine Rad selber zusammen gebaut. Absolunt alle Teile online ersteigert/gekauft (hier bitte keine Beschimpfungen, dass ich den Radladen um die Ecke nicht unterstütze etc...). Möchte meinen Drahteselkind nicht "einfach" komplett verkaufen, nur kleiner machen - er ist 18". 

Im Schlierseer-Radhaus ist die Auswahl nicht all zu groß, leider sind auch die Modelle, die online zum Verkauf stehen, nicht unbedingt auf Lager (ich hatte eins kaufen wollen, nur hat der Schlierseer mir eine andere Farbe angeboten, das war nicht schön, auch nicht die Farbe). Zudem möchte ich keine 799,- Euro ausgeben, ein niegelnagelneues muss es nämlich nicht sein. Auch den Dämpfer werde ich nicht brauchen. Alles da, nur das Gerüst benötige ich eben in kleiner.

Abfahrt durch den dichten Wald mit zu großem Rad macht einfach keinen Spass...
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Der Schlierseer hat auch gemeint, dass ich meine Teile (incl. Dämpfer) nicht auf einen FRITZZ verbauen kann. Hat er wohl recht?


----------



## jakomara (25. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jakomara hat die alte Alu-Version mit 100mm FW.


 
Stimmt nicht, ich habe eine 120er Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. September 2013)

Da hat der Karl recht! Teilweise kannst die Sachen nur beim Sting HPC weiter verwenden, da auch nur recht begrenzt (zB nicht den LRS, Dämpfer). Beim Stereo und Fritzz dagegen nichts.
Andere Alternative bei Cube wäre nur ein AMS100 oder 110 (ohne hintere Steckachse). Da kannst deinen Dämpfer (EBL165x38mm Hub) auch weiter verwenden.
Ansonsten einen Rahmen vom anderen Hersteller suchen.


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2013)

jakomara schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, ich habe eine 120er Gabel


 
Das war auf den hinteren FW bezogen. Bei Alu 100mm, bei Carbon dagegen 120mm.


----------



## jakomara (25. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das war auf den hinteren FW bezogen. Bei Alu 100mm, bei Carbon dagegen 120mm.



Ach, alles klar


----------



## jakomara (25. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da hat der Karl recht! Teilweise kannst die Sachen nur beim Sting HPC weiter verwenden, da auch nur recht begrenzt (zB nicht den LRS, Dämpfer). Beim Stereo und Fritzz dagegen nichts.
> Andere Alternative bei Cube wäre nur ein AMS100 oder 110 (ohne hintere Steckachse). Da kannst deinen Dämpfer (EBL165x38mm Hub) auch weiter verwenden.


...schade, danke für den Tipp.



Vincy schrieb:


> Ansonsten einen Rahmen vom anderen Hersteller suchen.


Ich bin aber auf der Suche nach einem Sting, der Rahmen hat sich bisher bewehrt bei mir, auch optisch attraktiver als AMS. Wie gesagt, es wäre ZU schade, meine ganze Montagearbeit in den Wind zu schießen, ich hänge an dem Ding.


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2013)

Dann viel Glück, wirst reichlich davon brauchen! Das Sting Alu wird seit 2009 nicht mehr hergestellt. Im Gegensatz zu dem Stereo und Fritzz auch nicht so oft verkauft.
Such daher lieber nach einer anderen Alternative.


----------



## jakomara (25. September 2013)

fp50beh schrieb:


> War ne Ausstattung. Der Rahmen in grau weiß, dt swiss Räder usw



Hast du es noch?


----------



## fp50beh (25. September 2013)

jakomara schrieb:


> Hast du es noch?



Ja


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. November 2013)

Hi,

hat zufällig jemand eine Schwinge vom Cube Sting Team SCR
 2008 (Alu) über? Sind die bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen alle gleich? Bei meinem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen 20" Rahmen.
Die Farbe der Schwinge wäre mir eigentlich auch egal... Wenn es die dann vom Sting Team SCR wäre um so besser.

Bei mir hat leider Lager/Bolzen zum Ausfallende hin das zeitliche gesegnet. Wobei ich hier immer noch keinen Schimmer habe wie das passieren konnte. Zumindest hat es mir die komplette Aufhängen während der fahrt zerbröselt und das Rad hing schief drin. Die Schwinge ist leicht angerissen und auch das Schaltwerk hat es abgerissen und war total verbogen :-(

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand von der Schraubenverbindung eine Nahaufnahme von beiden Seiten machen? DANKE!

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

VG
Mike

Grüße
Mike


----------



## iJoh (20. Januar 2014)

Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich mich hier beteiligt habe.

Daher mal ein kurzes Update: An meinem Sting (ursprünglich Modell 2010, aber später gekauft) hat sich am Umlenkhebel (da wo das Hollow Axle Link Teil an das Gelenk in den Rahmen kommt) halbkreisförmig ein Riss gebildet.

Die Garantieabwicklung war überhaupt kein Problem. Danke hier an meinen Radhändler und Cube. Das einzige ist, dass die 26er Rahmen so langsam auslaufen. Einen Sting Rahmen konnte ich nicht mehr bekommen.

Als Ersatz habe ich ein Cube AMS 150 Super HPC inklusive Fox Talas 120-150 und RP2 Dämpfer bekommen . Ich kann also gar nicht meckern. Von dem Sting ist also nicht mehr viel übrig...

Bin echt froh, dass ich noch Garantie hatte.


----------



## rolewinski (1. Juni 2014)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch iJoh. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Rahmen auch mal überstrapazieren   ....hatte auch schon mit nem 150er geliebäugelt. Aber bis auf dass sich ständig meine Acros-Steuersatz-Klemme lockert bin ich top zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (27. September 2014)

Hallo Sting Fahrer... Schaut euch mal das Foto an...
Ich ahne Schlimmstes:







Ist es DAS wonach es aussieht??
Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## DanielSuetel (27. September 2014)

Als ex Sting Fahrer , ja es ist genau das...


----------



## elgafo (27. September 2014)

Ja, genau. Bei mir war's auch so... Hoffentlich bekommst du da was ersetzt...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (27. September 2014)

Tja, das sehe ich erstmal sehr skeptisch mit ersetzt bekommen an! Haben ja einige hier schon die Erfahrungen geschrieben...
Habe mein Bike beim bekannten Laden in Bonn gekauft! 
Will dort erstmal ne Mail hinschicken und dann parallel auch direkt nach Cube.

Wenn das keinen Erfolg hat muss ich mich nach einem Rahmen umschauen!


----------



## schlienie (28. September 2014)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Der bekannte Laden in Bonn hat mich einfach abgewimmelt. Geholfen hat mir ein regionaler Cube Händler, der mich überhaupt nicht kannte. Als Ersatz gab es ebenfalls einen AMS 150 Rahmen. Habe  zusätzlich noch einen Sting Rahmen im Internet gefunden, der hat diesmal sogar die Transalp überlebt. Also alles gut.


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2014)

Wenn du Erstbesitzer bist und einen Nachweis hast, dann gibt Cube Garantie für den Rahmen.
Kannst es über jeden Cube Händler abwickeln und auch nur dort.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (1. Oktober 2014)

Per Hotline oder auf meine geschriebenen E-Mails bekomme ich leider auch keine Antwort. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen dort morgen selbst nach Bonn zum Laden dort zu fahren.

Werde denen das Bike vorführen, mal sehen was das für ein Ergebnis gibt.

Erstbesitzer bin ich natürlich, habe das Bike persönlich noch im alten Ladenlokal in Bonn beim bekannten großen Händler dort gekauft. 

Irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich mich nicht abwimmeln lassen kann beziehungsweise übers Ohr hauen kann?


----------



## xerto (1. Oktober 2014)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich mich nicht abwimmeln lassen kann beziehungsweise übers Ohr hauen kann?
> 
> Vg


[/QUOTE]

ja freundlich sein
um hilfe bitten
anliegen erklären


thats it ...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (6. Oktober 2014)

Mhh, nun bin ich erstmal "nackt" - musste das Bike in Bonn lassen - schon komisch ohne sein geliebtes Bike in der Garage stehen zu haben! 

Der sehr freundliche Herr im Werkstattbereich hat mich zuversichert eine Lösung zu finden, ich müsste nur ein wenig Geduld aufbringen, bis eine Antwort von Cube kommt, das dauert einige Tage! 
Mal sehen was es gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

